# IUI Girls TTC Part 214



## nickym

Happy chatting ladies

xx


----------



## rungirl

OOooohh, first to post!!!

Morning All!  Just wondering if anyone else will be taking asprin, celxane, cycogest and steroids?  I usually start the clex and cycogest at basting, not sure when i will start the steroids?  Back for scan so will ask tomorrow.
xxxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Morning all...


Rungirl -  everyone seems to be taking drugs from basting to otd except me......do you mind me asking what they are for as I take nothing!!


----------



## rungirl

Amethsy - I am taking the asprin and clexane to thin the blood and prevent miscarriage, and the cyclogest is a progesterone pessery.  The steroid is also to prevent a mc.  Hope this helps??


----------



## sarah1986

Amethyst - Hey hun I also dont take anything  no pesseries either I guess we`re all different, but i must admit I was thinking of taking baby asprin - does this actually help to concieve or just a mc preventitive

have a good day girlees xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Rungirl - that does help thanks.  I guess as I've never been pg it isn't known if I need them or not.  


Sarah - nope, no pessaries either - can't say i'm too upset about that! lol!


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies 

*Fred73* - hi! we are planning to do the same: IUI in July, IVF in September. Something I forgot to ask the clinic is if it is a good idea to start downregulating in August, straight after the IUI cycle. I don't see why it shouldn't (after all I'll be putting my ovaries to sleep for a month after shaking them the month before!), but did they tell you anything? Otherwise things might get tricky with my work.

*Scaralooloo* - I am keeping everything crossed for a natural BFP!!!     
So good your boss is on your side. is it a man or a woman? I did talk to my colleague, and she was really lovely. She is a no-nonsense girl, so she didn't ask anything, just said she'll be happy to help, and that I wouldn't feel guilty if I caught a flu, so I shouldn't feel guilty about this. And more than anyone else she is a person I can trust not to spill the beans.
As you say, I must think about myself now. When I started IUI I had started this job fairly recently, so I didn't want people to think that I was just waiting for a permanent position to put my feet up and think of my own business (also because it is an essentially male department, so they simply wouldn't get it!). Now I think I have shown that I have often put my own commitments (personal and work-related) behind to help the common cause, and it is time to cash back!  
We have also put our holiday plans behind - we were planning to go in September, and now it looks like we'll be doing something else in September! However hope you get good news this week and you can use your savings for a holiday!   

*Trying^3* - glad that basting went well! and thanks for a good example of good NHS practice (after your witty definition of NHS attitude a few days back!). I am a big supporter of public healthcare, so it is so good when you hear good examples - so much easier to complain!

*Honky* - great that you had a smooth basting and you took it easy. Good luck!   

*Winegum* - I also hate the trauma of fitting room lights when I try on swimwear! I just feel white, fat and hairy  ! At the place where I am from in Italy many people are tan-freak, so come May they are much darker than I will ever be even if I spent my whole summer sunbathing, and they look at you with ill-disguised disgust... (a friend of mine who lives in London was asked "are you ill, or what?", with the typical local tact...  ).
Have a great holiday!!!     

*Kdb* - big hugs coming your way.    Hope to hear good news from you soon.

*Amethyst & Rungirl* - I had been told at my clinic that they give you drugs when they think your endometrium might need thickening. I was given pessaries as aspirin gives me stomach ache. It could just be that they saw that your lining was thick and happy!

AFM - as said above, we have made our plan: IUI in July, IVF in September. When the going gets tough the tough get going!
I have a stupid question for everybody: did any of you fly while doing injectables? Can you carry injection pens in your hand luggage? I'll fly to Italy in August, when I am likely to be downregging for IVF, and I don't want to put my meds in the hold. I don't see how one could hijack a plane with a short needle ("hand over this plane or I'll downreg you"  ), but better check!

Hugs&pumpkins to all     

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Commutergirl* = Yeh you're back in the saddle, so glad you and DH have made your decision. Won't be long until it all begins again. In regards to taking injection pens on a plane, diabetics and people with allergies must have too so I can't see there being a problem. Maybe you just need to carry a letter from your doctor. One of my bosses is a woman the other a man who's wife has just undergone IVF so is really understanding about my situation, so I'm very lucky. I'm so glad you told your collegue, I bet you almost feel a sense of relief. I remember being on a beach in Italy and everyone barr me and friends looked so glamorous and gorgeous in tinsy tiny bikinis and tight swimming shorts, one guy walked by as and said "diavllo" (devil in english)  we obviously stood out like sore thumbs  Hope you got nice plans for the weekend, pretty miserable weather at the moment.  

*Amethyst* = Don't worry I don't take half of those drugs either, everybodys clinics seem to work slightly differently and if they thought it was important for you I'm sure they'd say. I find it so interesting to see what other clinics recommend. Like the other girls said I think a bit of exercise will do you no harm, I should take my own advice as I currently do none I just don't seem to have the energy for it after a day at work. Bad I know, and I must at least start back at my swimming.

*Rungirl* = Good luck for tomorrow hope the scan brings you good news 

*Winegum* = You're probably right about the holiday, you can pick cheap, last minute deals up and as long as it's hot and reasonably quiet I'll be happy wherever I go as I just like to read, sunbathe and swim when I'm on holiday  bliss. You're right I do weight more than 15kgs but only by a couple of kgs  I hope you and DH have a wonderful time together, I shall miss you while you're away. Got a busy month coming up in July, a big show with a Welsh comedian Rhod Gilbert, it's also going to have live music as well so currently trying to find some good bands/artists to take part. So if you fancy a trip to London to see one of the recordings just give me a shout. Still no AF, feeling a bit low at the moment as I know I shouldn't get my hopes up as I know if I do they'll be crushed. Not sure what to do at the moment, day 34 tomorrow so I'll wait till then and make a decision. I'll be gutted if AF turns up at weekend as it'll probably mean I'll have to miss this cycle as my clinic isn't open on weekends. If I don't speak to you before you go away then have a wonderful time  

*Kdb* - Yes "onwards and upwards" most definately. I really feel for you as you've been so patient and had so many obstacles to climb. You'll get there honey I know you will. I know it's hard but stay strong. Thanks for your kind words, don't know what to think at the moment. Keep in touch as it's always lovely to hear from you  

*Tkbearlowey* - I think that's a great idea to check into a hotel, you'll both feel nice and relaxed and that can only be a good thing. I wish you all the best for next week. 

*Beanie* - How you feeling honey?  

*Honky* - So glad basting went well yesterday, hope you're feeling well today and postive about the next 2weeks. 

*Trying* - Hope you're feeling well honey? 

*Fred* - Have a wonderful holiday 

Hello to Sarah1986, Astral, Auntie-Kerry and Cat 

AFM - Still no AF, don't know what to think now. Terrified it turns up at the weekend and I'll have to miss out on another cycle this month think I'll fall apart if that happens. Feel like the past month has really dragged. Will keep you posted, thanks to those who've sent me positive message you know who you are. You ladies keep me sane and without you I don't know how I would keep going sometimes.

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## honky

Hi all,

*winegum* - Yes Exeter is my centre. Sarah did the basting yesterday, although I have seen Mary too, both are lovely. Are you having your IVF there too? I asked about success rates there with DI, apparently they had a spate of them earlier in the year, lets hope that I'm in that number! No, I don't have any children of my own, only 3 step sons. DH had vasectomy after the 3rd, not knowing what was to happen. Yes. my first nephew, hes gorgeous, although cuddles are limited for the time being until he is out of the neonatal unit. It was easier than I thought, when my sister told she was pregnant (Xmas day) I was sobbing for ages. Really happy for her and her partner though. I'm in West Devon, just down the A30 from Exeter. I love swimming, I try and go twice a week if not more. Nice that someone else is having the same in Exeter, hopefully we can share experiences now? .  

*Amethyst* - I asked after basting yesterday about exercise. Basically the nurse said to me that I could carry on doing what I normally do, but not to try anything new. As I only walk and swim it's not as intense as your exercise 


*Tryingtryingtrying * - How are you today?  

*Scaralooloo* - sending you love . Fingers crossed AF will arrive before the weekend so you don't miss another month. 

*commutergirl* - glad that you have a plan mapped out . Sorry I didn't fly when taking medication (injections) why not ask the travel agent or look on line at the advice for travellers and medication.

AFM - Had lazy evening last night. Some twinges, little like period pains. Feel more positive this month, I'm guessing it will be a long 2 weeks wait! Have middle stepson and girlfriend staying with us when I need to do the test, so I may even have to wait an extra day unless me an DH can manage to get 5 mins alone 

Take care, speak to you all soon. Sorry if I have missed anyone, I'm at work and trying to be a quick as I can before getting caught!!! 

Honky xxx


----------



## dixie13

Haven't been looking in on you girls for a few days and look what happened!!! Whohoooo Loopylisa    amazing news!!!! And congratulations to Sparkles          

Wonderful news on your scan Locket, hope you'll have a lovely pregnancy   

Special hugs to Winegum     Enjoy your holiday    

Hello and big hugs to Scaralooloo, Commutergirl, Kdb and Beanie    You are in my thoughts and I    for lovely    for all of you. 

Dixie
xx


----------



## cat1608

Hi girls


Sorry no personals tonite - but don't know whether i am coming or going.


Had 2nd scan of cycle today and as I dreaded, still no sign of follicles growing. I just knew it but still disappointed. They have decided to double my doseage to 225 gonal-f per day in the hope my ovaries will respond. Got another scan monday and i've just got to hope and pray something is happening. If not, they will speak to Consultant and already talking about abandoning cycle next week.


I spoke to nurse and asked why weren't ovaries responding and she said it does sometimes happen with ladies with PCOS and had they discussed a procedure with me which is surgical where they go in laparosopically (i know that's not how it's spelt but i'm thick tonight!!) and zap my ovaries to try and get them to stimulate.


I feel so down and scared that my ovaries are never going to respond and i can feel my dream of having a baby slipping through my fingers.


Love and hugs to you all and positive vibes for you all


Cxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Bit shocking but early evening post from me tonight as going out with some friends for dinner so staying at work rather than go home and come back. Not actually working as you may have guessed but my boss won't know that  

rungirl - good luck with your scan tomorrow. I am sure they have a reason for getting you to go back so soon   

scaralooloo - you losing 2 pounds from swimming while on holiday has given me hope that I can come back lighter than I went! Unlike my suitcase   My DH says we will be doing a lot of walking with visiting places but problem is we also seem to do a lot of eating   Really   you may be our 2nd miracle of the week but I am like you and don't like to read too much into it as been disappointed more than once before we knew what our problem was so just going to say good luck with your next treatment and hope your AF arrives tomorrow or Monday     

trying - pleased to hear your iui went well and hope the 2ww goes fast for you. Did you also have acupuncture with your first IUI? I am thinking of trying it for my 3rd one   

honky - also good news that your basting was not too uncomfortable and that you are feeling positive. Always a good sign. Hope you are enjoying the pineapple juice and brazil nuts and they do their job   

amethyst - good luck for your scan tomorrow and hope everything is going to plan. With regard to exercis I was told gentle exercise was fine but I would have thought spinning may be a bit much. As the other girls have said, I did what I felt comfortable with and that I would have no regrets about and to be honest with each cycle been a bit less careful but still nothing too extreme   

tkbearlowey - good luck for your IUI next week and hoping the relaxing beforehand will help     

kdb - hope you are feeling better and that you don't have to wait too long     

winegum - Have to admit I don't know North Devon very well although have heard from a friend that Exeter maternity care is good so you will hopefully be well looked after   As you can see I am a bit earlier posting today but you may be right about tomorrow as I am like you and already wondering how I am going to ever catch up after 2 weeks away   My DH has asked me if I am going to be able to leave you ladies and have to admit I don't think I am going to be able to not check how everyone is doing! Anyway hope you have a very relaxing holiday doing everything you want to do and then ready to start something new when you get back  

commutergirl - similar plans so we can keep each other company   I will probably not start down regging until September though as I want to have a month off between IUI and IVF plus gives me chance to lose some more weight. However I did ring the clinic yesterday to check whether I had to have a certain length of break and they said not that you can do one after another so could do exactly as you mentioned. For me I felt I would not be able to deal with it emotionally however I know once a week has gone by after BFN I will be wishing I had done it   Never mind as long as I can have one go at IVF before the end of the year I will be happy   With regards to your injections in hand luggage, I think as long as you have a doctors letter then it is fine as not only the needles to think about but also that it is a liquid. Also read on another thead that you can keep out of the fridge for a certain period of time and that person had been told by their clinic to treat it like milk! So I guess however long you would leave a pint of milk out for which when I have come back from Devon has been about 4-5 hours and is fine. Maybe the clinic can tell you more?

beanie - hope you are doing ok           

dixie - hope everything is going well   

cat - just went to post and saw your news. Sending you lots of     that by Monday you may see something different and don't give up as sounds as if the clinic has more options for you to try before it is over. Take care     

AFM - only 1 more day at work and then on hols but already there in my head   Feeling really positive about everything when I come back which is a big step forward and I made an appointment today for a consultation at Zita West clinic for early July. Bit expensive but would rather give it a go than regret not having tried everything. Hoping to have a nutritional consultation not long after to get started before IUI but at least be prepared for IVF. Also want to find out about their acupuncture clinic at Lister. Also more good news yesterday when I had my appraisal and found out my bonus amount after tax will be enough for the 3rd IUI. Hoping this is a sign but will not mean that a share of any child produced will belong to the company   

Hi to everyone I missed and hoping to do final catch up tomorrow as now very late for dinner!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning ladies,

It appears that i'm PREGNANT           I did 2 tests last night and they both came up positive and then I did another this morning just to be sure and another positive!

I'm in complete and utter shock at the moment, one minute laughing the next crying. It all seems so surreal, like a dream but one I don't want to wake up from.

Went to my clinic this morning and all the staff were so wonderful to us, they were jumping up and down with joy and hugging us. They've booked me in for my first scan on 23rd June (my birthday) so fingers crossed everything is ok and I have a beautiful little bean starting to grow inside me.

They've officially classed me as 5 weeks, that was day 1 of my last period, so I've somehow got to get through the next 8 weeks trying to keep sane and keep my little bean safe.

Thank you to ALL you ladies for everything, for keep me sane and always showing love and support, especially Winegum, Commutergirl, Kdb, Beanie, Dixie, SmilingandWishing & Loopdy most of you girls have been with me since I started on this forum back in November.

I hope you don't mind if I stick around, I need you girls to keep me sane and I also want to keep an eye on you and look out for more miracles. If it can happen to me after 4 years, an operation and various other complications along the way then I know it can happen for each and everyone of you.

Big love to you all girlies,
Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Scaralooloo* - that's F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!!!        
Honey, I am SO pleased!     
What else shall I say? Oh yes - whatever you ladies have been on I want some, too!   
Back later with more personals - but this one was too exciting to wait!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Scaraloo*, I wrote a different message for you until I saw you news! OMG, I am getting tingly all over with excitement. How bloody fantastic is that I can't believe how many natural pg's are happening here, which is just so so wonderful. Good luck with it all, you wonderful lady! I can't believe you were waiting for your AF not even thinking it's possible. Brillliant, brilliant, brilliant!    

*Commutergirl*, I entirely agree re NHS. I think we are very lucky to have it and am entirely happy to pay taxes to fund it! As to my Italian trips, I have been to very many parts of the country: Sicily (all over, I lurve the Aeolian islands), Pisa, Florence, Sienna, Venice, Rome, Naples, Amalfi coast, Milan, Turin, Como and around, Eboli (only because of the film!), Potenza, Matera, Taranto, Lecce, Alberobello, Brindisi, Ostuni, Bari. There's more but I think you get the idea - I absolutely love it. Where are you from?

*Honky*, hello buddy. Am OK, sounds like we have very similar aches and pains. I like the fact that you test together. We haven't but I might suggest that. I think DP would be a little scared to be honest. I am slowly working on him.

*Cat*, so sorry to hear about the scan. Do they know why this is happening?

*Fred*, thank you, hon. I did have acupuncture for my first go, but feel like many other things conspired against us that time (can you hear how positive I am trying to be?) I am normally very much a science person (though I do go to an osteopath because that's the only thing that seems to work for my back pain) and was very sceptical. But the proof was in the pudding as both times my periods were very different to normal (heavy but super quick, and the blood was closer to normal blood colour than the usual brown); my back is better (!) and also I find it relaxing and soothing. I dug up some studies on the internet too, and it does seem it increases your chances ever so slightly if you have a session before the IUI.

More personals later. *Scaraloo*, you give us hope!!!!!


----------



## dixie13

Scaralooloo -                  I can't tell you how pleased I am to read your news WOHOOO!!!! A natural bfp - brilliant!!! Look after yourself and the little one. Big hugs      

Dixie
xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thank you so much ladies, I am so happy but so scared and still in complete shock that it's happened to ME!!! I just never thought I would be so lucky and get pregnant naturally.

I hope this gives you all hope that it could be one of you next, never give up ladies.

Love you all you're the best!
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## locket83

SCARALOO - CONGRATULATIONS!!that is just fantastic news, you and dh must be over the moon! 
It's fantastic seeing BFP's and a natural one too!! I hope the time passes quickly to you 1st scan and you see a healthy little bean!  xx

Seems that there's a bit of good luck flying around at the moment, there seemed to be quite a drout for a few months and now a few BFP's inside 6 weeks so long may it continue!!

Good luck all of you on the 2ww and those about to start treatment, i'll keep popping back in to see how you're all doing and watching out for those magical BFP's!! 

lots of love
Locket xxx


----------



## fred73

Congratulations Scaralooloo         Soooooo happy for you and was really hoping yesterday that was going to be the case   Shows it can happen for any of us eventually and hope the first scan comes quickly do you can see for yourself that all is ok   

Maybe back later for personals but really pleased I came on here now for a quick look!


----------



## honky

*Scaralooloo * - Fantastic news       Really pleased for you

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Haven't really thought much about 2ww today, been busy so far at work but must be subconsciously as I'm on here! Haven't done a pregnancy test before, so hoping this will be the month, I definitely want DH with me as we need to share this as we are using DS I want to make him as involved as possible.

*Fred 73* - Good news about your bonus. Have a brilliant holiday. 

*Cat1608* - dint give up hope hunni. My follies take forever to grow and then they start growing, slowly.  . Fingers crossed for you. I'm sure the clinic know what they are doing.

Sorry no time for messages to anyone else. Lots of  

AFM: I'm fine. Feel fine. No twinges, apart from needing the need to pee more often, but that could be the pineapple juice . Feeling    which I hope will help.

Speak soon ladies.

Honky


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

here I am after the emotions of the second natural BFP in a week!  

*Fred73* - mmm, a company sponsored baby!  That made me chuckle!
Yes, I'll certainly ask the clinic about meds on the plane, I was just trying to find out if anyone had had this issue before. As I am probably flying a low cost company I wouldn't be surprised if they charged me for carrying meds  . The total volume will be well within the 1 litre limit anyway (at least I hope!  ).
Having IUI and IVF back to back is quite unlike me, as I left several months in between every IUI cycle, because, like for you, it was too much to bear emotionally - particularly if we add the anxiety of having to sort out things at work without telling people why (it would be so much easier if we could know the exact days in advance without having to say "I might away that day, but actually it might also be the day before or the day after")... but now I feel I have somewhere to go after IUI, so I shouldn't feel TOO bad when AF arrives. Plus the summer is the time with the fewest fixed commitments at work, so I should try and make the most of it (normal people make the most of it by going on holiday, but well...  )
We won't have more than one go at IVF; partly for financial reasons, and partly because DH thinks that the whole process of stuffing yourself with medications and extracting and putting back bits is a bit beyond what you should put your body through - and to some extent I agree with him. Certainly is is emotionally and physically demanding, and it's not something I would do every other day.

*Honky* - great that you have a PMA. Keep going girl! 

*Dixie* - can't believe you are nearly half way through!  Hope everything is progressing well.   

*Cat1608* - so sorry dear, I know it's so easy to feel down. But DON'T give up hopes! Hope the increased medications give your follicles a shake without any needs for surgery.  

*Beanie* - are you there? how are things?  

*Tryingtryingtrying* - You have almost visited more places in Italy than I have!  I am from the North East (further to the East than Venice) - not very famous but there are some nice places around there. I agree about Sicily (although I didn't visit it all): in my view it has one of the best combinations of nature, history and amazing food!

A lovely weekend to everybody!  

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Scaraloo..........................OMG AMAZING!!!!!!  

well done yipeeeeeee exactly how i felt hunnie xxxx 

Love Loopy xx


----------



## Loopdy

Afternoon ladies!

Scaraloo!! Oh my God!!! That is just the best news!!! I am absolutely over the moon and have a tear in my eye for you (well actually both eyes!)              and everything else that is happy and celebratorary!

WHOOOO WHOOOOO!!!!

love Loopdy
xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Congratulations Sarah!!!

I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thank you so much ladies, your words of support and kindness mean so much to me. Still on Cloud 9 but happy to stay up here for the time being. It's still not really sunk in.

Beanie - Thinking about you honey   

Love you all ladies your the best and I look forward to celebrating your good news when you get it and you will I just know it.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

OMG SARAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it yet I kind of had a funny feeling about it too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thought about you this morning but then as I hadn't posted in this new thread I've only just found it...............

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

*Congratulations Sarah & DH!!!*

       ​
I am sooooooooo chuffed for you!!!     

p.s. I love Rhod Gilbert! Let me know if you need any helpers at the event   As you won't be able to do any heavy lifting!!


----------



## kdb

*CG -* re; flying with your needles - can you pack them in your hold luggage? I am trying to remember what I did with mine at Xmas... I know I took a photocopy of the prescription with me - I asked the clinic for a letter and they said I didn't need it. I was taking stimm meds with me and the clinic pharmacy said they must go in my carry-on because the luggage hold in the plane gets down to minus something degrees which will ruin the drugs - so as it's liquid, again, I wanted to have the prescription with me as proof for airport security.

For down-regging at my clinic it is only a nasal spray, no injections.

*Rungirl... *double-check with your clinic re; the steroids. What are you taking the Pred for, as that may determine when in the cycle you have to take it. I will be taking it during stimms due to my Hashimoto's (anti-thyroid antibodies) but chatting to another FF she started it before stimms and continued through the rest of her cycle as it was for NK cells (which I believe can attack the embies but don't quote me on that!).

---

Hi to everyone else, wow I still can't get over Sarah's fabulous news. This is turning into the natural BFP thread!

It was almost like a script (well, she does work for BBC!)... worrying about AF being late and missing out on an IUI cycle - but hey presto - NO MORE IUI FOR YOU Scaralooloo!!!


----------



## Scaralooloo

Ha ha ha...thanks Kdb for your lovely kind words feel like I'm having a wonderful dream and I never want to wake up from it   

Come along and watch Rhod Gilbert being recorded we've got 6 dates in July. PM me and I'll let you have the dates and places all in London.

Have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Scaraloo,


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


        


Fantastic news!!! So happy for you!


Hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you - keep us updated


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

​       ​     ​  ​​​*Scaralooloo!!!!!!!!!*​ Congratulations to you and dh!!!!!  
What more can I say that hasn't already been said? I'm absolutely, totally, utterly thrilled for you my lovely. I'm just speechless!!!!!! It's fabulous news for you and your family and wonderful news for us. Who the hell is next? These things come in threes don't forget    Sending you massive love and looking forward to supporting you through your pregnancy and hearing every update.​       ​WG xxxxxxxxx

To everyone else  - I won't have time to do a post of personals tonight  so will love you and leave you and see you in 10 days time. Just quickly to *Honky*, it's so nice to have someone at the same clinic as me on the board! *Beanie *thinking of you and  you are the third BFP this week. *Fred*, I know you'll be back on before you go, so have a wonderful time  *Commutergirl*, love you. *Dixie* always lovely to hear from you. *2wwers *Good luck! Can someone copy and paste the list from the old thread into this one? I feel bad missing people out now so hello to everyone, but I absolutely must go - got toes to paint and suitcases to pack. Will miss my daily FF fix, and all of you.​Big love​Winegum xxxxx​


----------



## Beanie3

Sarah so happy for you and DH you so deserve it   

Think it may be game over for me      , getting typical af pains have tested and BFN going test again tommorrow..Spoke to hospital booked in to see consultant thurs next week...Just hoping for miracle that it may change tommorrow..      
will be back for personnal's once i caught up with the news...

Beanie xx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Last quick post as still have some tidying up to do before I go   

trying - hope the 2ww goes past very quickly and you continue the good results. Leaving you some      to join your PMA and hopefully will be able to keep up with your news while I am away   

scaralooloo - still can't believe it for you or loopylisa but really happy for both so can only start to imagine how you feel. Take it easy and looking forward to hearing about your scan   

honky - Also leaving you some      for 2ww and hoping it goes quick and does not drive you    or keep you in the loo   . This thread is on a roll now so will just keep getting better   

commutergirl - made me chuckle about low cost airlines charging you    Don't think they will be allowed as airlines aren'y allowed to discriminate over disability so I would argue that for your meds. Guess I am lucky working for an airline as can usually get away with most things. If you don't have any luck finding out let me know and I will ask around at work when I get back to see what our policy is. Hopefully we will both be lucky with next IUI and won't need the IVF but if we do I think the planning should be easier from what my consultant said. Especially as we have had IUI so they know roughly how we respond and what day we ovulate. I have kind of planned mine already and going to book a week off in November when I get back so hope it works out! Enjoy your weekend   

winegum - you are right I am back as already painted my toes and packed    Just need a less stressed DH now and all will be good! Catch up with you when we are both back and trying to read about 50 pages as this thread moves so quick  

beanie -    you are wrong about AF but as I am not around for OTD sending you lots of       . Still hoping you need them for good reasons and sending you some       too. Take care    

Hi to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals    

AFM - Feeling quite relaxed which is unusual for me the night before a holiday but my little bro is here which is probable why as he is so easy going. Has even been to the clinic to keep me company before so is a real sweetie    Hope you all have a relaxing couple of weeks with only positive news and remember miracles do happen x x


----------



## nickym

Hi

If ok with you all, Id like to _try  _and do you a fancy chart with all your dates/treatments etc on... from the last thread ive the following:

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - 2nd IUI OTD ? 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??

If any details have changed, or you'd like to be added, please drop me a note.

I'll update the front page, and keep that upto date

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Oh Thank You Nicky that would be brilliant


----------



## fred73

Hi Nicky

Can you please add me as waiting to start 3rd IUI as pretty sure we are going to go for it when we get back from hols? Thanks   

Fred x


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Well tested again and BFN again       have had talk with DH and both agreed not going to test again just going to see if AF show's her ugly face whitch should be tommorrow or monday...Had good cry yesterday, so gutted really thought this one would work even nurses cant undestand why it has not worked...

Will back for personnals later ladies...

Big hugs to you all


----------



## rungirl

Hi Everyone,

Beanie - so sorry hun, but try and stay positive it not over til the fat lady sings     

Loopylisa and Scarlooloo - well done on the natural bfp!! Wahey.  You both give us all hope.

Fred - Enjoy your holiday, hunny, come back nice and relaxed.   

Kdb - Well not good new for me, the lining is still ttoo hick and they found a cyst, so have to cancel this month, and they've put me on the pill for 4 weeks, so i'll be back in July.  Did you have a cyst hunny??  How did your's go/disappear?  I've never had this before, my three other iui cycles were all normal, the nurse sometimes you just get a "naff" cycle.  I feel ok about it all, and its actually kind of nice to have the control taken away from me by being on the pill - i actually can't get pg!!!   

Sorry to everyone i've missed its hard to keep up, Good luck to all those on the dreaded 2ww, and big hugs to the bfn and hope to see lots more bfp when i return for treatment in July!!!

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Beanie -      I am so sorry honey I really am I really hoped it would be your turn. Be kind to yourself honey and don't give up. Thinking of you


----------



## Beanie3

Sadly AF arrived this morning, thank you girls


----------



## honky

*Beani1* - So sorry to hear your sad news  .  I can only send you love and . Try and keep positive, which I know is easier said than done.
*
Winegum and Fred73 * - Hope you both have a fantastic holiday  . *Winegum*, yes it's great that someone else on this thread is having treatment in Exeter, we can share experiences. 

*Tryingtryingtrying* - How are you feeling today fellow buddy? Ive had a few "twinges", which I probably wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't on the 2ww!  

AFM - Had a lovely day at the beach today with friends and a BBQ after, just what I needed, to spend time with my gorgeous 3 year old godson who I adore . A few twinges today, but nothing really. Just wishing the 2 weeks away!

To *everyone else*, I'm sorry I'm rubbish at doing long personals, as you have probably already guessed. Sending you all     

Hope you have enjoyed the match, I'm not a footie fan. Have a good weekend

Honky


----------



## kdb

Oh Beanie sweetie, I'm truly sorry        Am glad you've got another appt so quickly.

Rungirl... boo about the cyst   but glad you're feeling ok about it all.  Yep, I had a cyst after my non-ov IUI cycle in November - I didn't want to go on the Pill so took Chinese herbs plus went on a Low GL diet and the cyst had gone a month later.  (As my natural cycle is a very rare occurrence I couldn't rely just on AF to get rid of it).  Most cysts disappear of their own accord so I'm sure you'll get the all-clear in four weeks' time    You might want to consider going Low GL for a while (eg, cutting out sugar as much as poss and also white/refined/processed foods) but don't add herbs into the mix while you're on the Pill.

Sometimes, ironically, you can be extra-fertile after the Pill   so it might the extra helping hand you need for your July cycle!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovely ladies.

*Beanie*, I am so sorry. No words really. I thought it would be your turn this month. Do you know where you go next? 

*Rungirl,* sorry to hear about the scan. Glad you sound so positive. Nothing you can do now and stress is better avoided in our situation. I understand that most cysts go away by themselves. 

*Commutergirl*, I agree with the advice re bringing your letter/prescription. I do know that if you wrap things in foil, they cannot be detected by X-ray machines at the airport, but that would be the extreme way forward  My parents used to use it to transport cash and food (in another era of course!) BTW, my doc (at Queen Charlotte's said that with blastocysts, the rate of success can be as high as 80 percent! You've everything ahead of you still  (and the North East is wonderful - I love Croatia because it is so similar too!)

*Cat*, so sorry to hear about the problems with your follicles, I hope they can do smth asap. You've plenty of time, don't let it get to you.

*Honky*, your beach days sounds superb! I think it's a really good plan that you and your partner do the test together. I will try to do the same this month, but I am sooo impatient, I don't want to infect DP with my obsessiveness. He likes doing the Menopur injections - with very shaky hands!  But you are very wise to have stayed away from the pee sticks - I think they do your head more harm than good! Where are your twinges? Mine seem to jump from the left- to the right-hand side. Also, I have picked up a very annoying cold and sore throat! I saw the culprit in the lift at work and tried not to breath -- but too late now!

*Fred *and *Winegum*, hope your toes are nice and sparkly, you twinkly girls  Enjoy the time off and try to switch off from this whole thing. Easier said than done, no doubt!

*Fred*, btw, my hospital offers acupuncture, but appointments are limited and the timing isn't always great. If you can, try to find out if any acupuncturists at Lister practice privately. My £7/month health plan with BHSF has so far paid for all my private sessions&#8230;

*Scaraloo*, how are you feeling? What are you feeling? The thought of your unexpected happiness still brings a huge smile to my face!

*Nicky*, looking forward to the chart! Will it be updatable?

*AFM* I am having half a pineapple a day on *Locket*'s advice  and also a handful of brazil nuts. DP says I've started to smell of pineapple  I have a very busy week at work and have signed up for some freelance work, so hopefully no time to ponder or pay attention to my sore throat.

I know I've missed many of you but my eyes are closing. Ward wishes and big hugs to everyone.
XXXXXXXXXx


----------



## kdb

Hi Trying - just saw your mention of fresh pineapple - this is great from ov / IUI through to about 5dp ov / IUI but not recommended to continue much past then. The bromelain in fresh pineapple _may _help aid implantation, but too much of it _could_ cause uterine contractions (although you would need to eat a LOT - prob several whole pineapples) so best to err on the safe side. No need to panic, but just some info FYI.

And with the Brazil nuts - these are for selenium with the optimal amount being 2-3 nuts per day, def no more than 6 (based on research). I've been eating two on my cereal in the morning for the past year and my selenium levels are spot-on.

Good luck for your 2ww!!!!!!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Oh my goodness. Thank you *KDB*. I have done a bit more digging around and you are right, huge amounts are probably not recommended. Although the jury is still out, I think it's better to be safe than sorry. I'll restrict to one pineapple a week. I just bought two more yesterday!

As to nuts, I normally eat so many anyway, I think my body has probably got used to it, but I'll cut to down to a couple of brazil nuts a day. I read that you could switch to hazels relatively safely if you want to snack on them.

Thank you again!!
XXX


----------



## dixie13

Beanie -   I'm so very sorry, was really hoping it would be your turn. Big hugs      

Dixie
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie... Im sorry hunnie            are you takin some time out or jumping straight in again? Take care xxx

Scaraloo  how you feeling chick?  

Trying i ate a pack of brazil nuts every week for the past 3 months...? and walnuts too   

Hi everyone back with personals later 

Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all having lovely weekend...Just want say massive thank you to everyone for your messages, not sure where we go next, have just found out that in January they changed how many IUI's you can get from only 3 now it's up to 6, so going to enquire if it's available to me other wise it will probably be IVF/ICSI gathering as much info ready for meeting with consultant also going to enquire why it may of not worked., Hope you don't mind if i stick around even though i may not be an IUI girl anymore, been so lucky to get to know the most amazing group of ladies..

Seems i have got alot of catching up to do, can't do proper personals with catching up 1st lol

Feeling a little stronger about it all, DH been amazing but think just by talking about it has helped

Sending all my positive vibes to you all due to test over the coming weeks


----------



## honky

*tryingtryingtrying* - my twinges also jump from the left to the right and then sometimes a dull ache like a period pain? Annoying really, I just want to wish the week away to next week, I'm sure you do too. Yep DH likes doing my injections too, got one left tomorrow night (pregnl) and to be honest I prefer him to do it . Determined I wont buy a test until the day of . Sounds like you are enjoying your pineapples, I thought that it was only juice (not concentrate) that we should be eating, but don't quote me, it's only something that I have read on here. Drinking a glass as I type . Hope you are feeling better today?

*KDB* - what does 5dp ov / IUI mean? Sorry still getting to terms with technical abbreviations here! 

*Beanie* - Hope you are OK?

*Commutergirl * - good luck with taking the drugs with you 

*Rungirl* - Hope you are keeping positive? 

*Cat* - Hope those follies have grown over the weekend  

*AFM* - I'm fine have been sitting in the garden most of the day reading. Am feeling fine today, some slight twinges and occasional dull "ache" but nothing else. Not sure if this is good Or or not!

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - 2nd IUI OTD ? 
Winegum - IVF Apt 12/07
Beanie_1 - 3rd IUI OTD 13th June 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26 June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Beanie_1* - I'm so sorry hun. I hope you've been kind to yourself over the past few days.  It's good news about possibly having 6 IUI's - is this an NHS postcode lottery? Fingers crossed for you xx

To everyone still waiting -    

Am x


----------



## JenMH

Hi All,
I've just had my referral for IUI.  Doesn't help that the girl I sit opposite at work has just announced her pregnancy (tried for 3 months!) so all I hear all day is baby-talk!  I guess I would be shouting it from the rooftops if it was me though, but its still really gutting.  
Good luck everyone.
Jx


----------



## kdb

Trying - you're right, jury is totally out on it (which is v frustrating for us TTC!!) - fingers crossed it does the trick for you this cycle    

Honky - "dp" usually means "days past" so 5dpIUI for example is five days after the IUI insemination and dpo is days past ovulation   

Beanie - good luck for whatever you decide is the next step


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all!
Hope you are having a nice sunny Monday.

*Beanie*, I think you should try another IUI unless you feel strongly about the IVF. I read that evidence shows if IUI is going to work, it will work within four goes, then the rate of success trails off. You've only had three, haven't you? Unless it's too traumatic having them, it makes sense to try once more. 

*Honky,* hello. I love having a cycle buddy. Apparently the nutrient that may help implantation is in the core of the pineapple, which goes into the juice (but I eat it anyway). Though I will exercise pineapple restraint from now on  I decided I could feel something in my nipples for the last two days - though they may be sore because I keep poking them to see if they are sore! Also I am soo hungry, but I think it's my body fighting my cold. I just nearly inhales some tuna because I have such a runny nose.

*JenMH, *hello. I hate it when people go on about themselves for whatever reason.

*Loops*, how are you feeling?

I've amended the list and added Fred.

ALSO a *question*: can I take a paracetamol for my cold? Or should I avoid all drugs?

Love to all
XXXX

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - 2nd IUI OTD ? 
Winegum - IVF apt 12th July
Beanie_1 - deciding on next step 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26th June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??
Fred - waiting to start 3rd IUI


----------



## locket83

Beanie, so sorry to read your BFN    stay strong, it will happen. I don't know what PCT you are under but i'm Brighton and waould have been entitled to up to 6 rounds so hopefully you'll find out what you're entitled to and have more of an idea moving forward   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well. 

I must apologise that I am rubbish with keeping up with this board and doing personals but i am checking in and keeping up with everyone's progress and results   

Locket xx


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Sneakily looking at this at work and decided to do a few personals!

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Hi Buddy . I'm glad that you have mentioned your nipples, as for the last 2 nights and mornings mine have been so sore! Don't know if this is an effect or what. Didn't have it with the last attempt! I'm also hungrier than normal too! Weird we're having same symptoms, lets hope that it's a good sign  I'm not sure about paracetamol, I had viral infection a couple of weeks ago (when on first IUI) and GP said OK, but why not ring the clinic and see what they say. My twinges are still there, are your's. Day 5 today after, should we not have the pineapple now?? I'm confused! Have you got your jab tonight too?

*JenMH* - Hi. I know exactly how you are feeling, I know of several of them. My sister announced that she was pregnant Xmas day and although I was very happy for her, it really hurt too and all my parents talk about is my sister, and now the new baby, although I am very happy for her, it's so hard 

*amethyst_UK* - fingers crossed for you Hun  

*kdb* - Thanks for that. Im on day 5 after IUI today, should I cut out the pineapple juice from today? Sorry still a novice on here 

Thanks for all the support I get on here, it's so nice to share thoughts with other people in the same boat 

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June 
Sarah1986 - 2nd IUI OTD ? 
Winegum - IVF apt 12th July
Beanie_1 - deciding on next step 
KGDee - OTD 16th June 
Lillybee - OTD? 
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26th June 
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??
Fred - waiting to start 3rd IUI


----------



## honky

Me again! Whoops sorry *locket* I missed you out. How are you feeling? I bet you are so, so very happy?   

Honky x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

*Beanie* - Hello honey, how you feeling? Wish I could come over and give you a GIGANTIC big hug. If your PCT provide funding for a further 3 IUIs then speak to your hospital and speak up for what you're entitled to. That's what me and DH had to do as they weren't going to give us any more goes after 3. Good luck with whatever way you decide to go, stay strong you will get there I know you will 

*Honky* - How you feeling? You're nearly through your first week now. I think any sort of twinge is a good sign  Fingers crossed for you honey 

*Locket* - How you doing? 

*Trying* - How it's going? Hope the 2WW isn't driving you too  fingers crossed for some more positive results on here.  Thanks for your lovely words, you girls are the best 

*JenMH* -  and welcome you've found a marvellous thread. All the girls are great and really supportive. I wish you all the best of luck with your IUI. 

*Amethyst_uk* - Hope everything is good with you 

*Loopylisa* - How you doing chick? All's well with me so far, still on cloud 9 

*Rungirl* - Really sorry to hear about tx having to be cancelled, hope that nasty cycst disappears soon and you can get going again next month. 

*Kdb* - Hiya honey how's things with you?

*Commutergirl* - Hope you had a lovely weekend honey 

*AFM* - Still on cloud 9 but I think it's starting to slowly sink in that this is actually happening to ME! Bought my first pregnancy book on Saturday so it's been fun to read about all the things I should expect. Feeling pretty tired out, getting cramps in my tummy and a sore lower back, my boobs are aching but do you know what I JUST DON'T CARE  I kind of want to feel as many symptoms as possible that way I know things are happening in there. Looking forward to my scan next week, hopefully we'll see that our beautiful little bean is in there and growing. Continuing with my acupuncture for the time being as I've been told that it can help with lots of things in early pregnancy. Thanks for all your kind words ladies you're all so fantastic, I just hope that now you've seen it can happen to me after nearly 4 years that it can happen for you as well.

Lots of love and I shall be checking up on all of you,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## kdb

Honky - hi lovely, tbh there is no hard and fast rules with pineapple but the cycles I did it I only did it on ov / IUI day plus the five days following.  Also if you took Evening Primrose Oil in the first half of your cycle, that should stop on ov / IUI day.  Fine to continue with Brazil nuts / selenium supps if you are taking them.  Good luck!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah - wow, your scan is next week - how fab?!!  Hope you get a little pic to take home and stick to the fridge    Will check with DH re; dates for Rhod and get back to you asap xoxox


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies


Sorry I'm not doing personals tonight, but I'm feeling a little deflated after my scan today.  9 days of Gonal-f and todays scan showed follies as follows: 2 x 13mm, 2 x 11mm and 1 x 10mm which is rubbish!  Trouble is, if we up the dose then I may overstim and have to cancel the cycle, and if we leave it the same there may not be enough growth by the time we need to baste.  I'm worried that I'm going to ovulate "on my own" before any of the follies are mature.  We've left the dose the same and I'm being scanned on Weds, with an increased dose then if nothing has happened.  ARGH!!!!!  This time last cycle I had follies of 19mm and 17mm!


Has anyone had a follie growth spurt this late on or should I prepare myself for a cancelled cycle


Sorry it's all about me tonight....


Am x


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Amethyst_uk* - I had a very late growth spurt on my third IUI and ended up being basted on about day 20 I think it was. There's definately been a few girlies on this thread who've had late growth spurts so although it's extremely frustrating try not too worry about it as they will grow. Go home tonight and sit on your sofa with a nice hot water bottle, hopefully the heat will help.


----------



## kdb

Hi Amethyst - unfortunately every cycle is unpredictable   and no two are ever the same - but growth spurts are very common!

So you are on CD11-ish now I think?  On my first Clomid cycle CD12 I had 1 x 10mm and 1 x 14mm then three days later (CD15) they had both grown to 20mm!

And don't worry about ov-ing yourself - only mature follies will ov - take Sarah's advice and try to be positive for Weds scan.


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Ladies   

Sarah - wow next week 1st scan, so excited for you sweetie, still feeling little sad, but we have got to look forward so starting to feel little more positive each day and hearing news like your's just gives me that little extra boost   

Amethyst - don't panic my last IUI was slow going as for my 1st two scans i had nothing to show then i had growth spurt, but i felt better slow going and better quality    , Yep it's a postcode lottery but we were doing some research ready for Thurs when i came across my pct policy statement dated 21st Jan 2010 and it said it will fund up to 6 IUI's because i started last year we were told only 3 so hoping we may be able to push for the other 3 

Honky - Hope 1st week as gone well for you hunni, keeping everything crossed for you    

Rungirl - So sorry that TX had to be canceled, hope cyst makes a quick disapearance act hunni    

Trying - Hope 2ww is being kind you sweetie    

Kdb - How are you hunni   

Loopylisa, Locket, Dixie and Sparkles how are you all     

JenMH - Hello and welcome here you will get to know an amazing, supportive bunch of ladies, couldn't got through my IUI's without their support.

Commutergirl - Hope you had lovely weekend   

Apologies to those i have missed, so much to catch up on, sending big hugs to you all    

Afm - Still little sad, but moving forward, seem's my PCT changed their fertility policy statement in January and says they will offer up to 6 IUI's going to see if we are able to get the other 3 as would like to have another go at IUI before we have to use our only go at IVF...Just going to get enough information before we see the consultant on Thursday and see what they can do next..But we are perpared for the fact we may not get another go at IUI but it's worth asking..


Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – 2nd IUI OTD ?    
Winegum –  IVF apt 12th July
Beanie_1 – deciding on next step    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26th June  
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??
Fred – waiting to start 3rd IUI


----------



## Tahiti

Hello ladies, 

Just wanted to say hi. I'm v new to all this and have just 
been given a date for our first iui in august.

It's really good to see that you're all total iui pro's
as I have to say I'm a bit scared of it all at the moment as well 
as really excited.

Rungirl, I think I've seen you on the Sefc pages. 
Are you iui'ing there?

Have been keeping an eye on what's going on, hope you're all
ok, whatever you're doing at the moment.

JenMH I can totally sympathise with you, every single one of my best friends are preg, I'm so happy 
for them all but it's so tough.
Tahiti x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Tahiti

Hello and welcome, wishing you all the best for IUI


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi beanie, sorry -- misunderstood you totally.  I thought you'd found out from your hospital that you could have more IUIs, but weren't sure about it.  Is it worth asking whether you can have the IVF and if (and that's a big if) that doesn't work, go back to IUIs? Who says the order is established?

Honky, darling hello. I think our symptoms are too early to be pg-related; they must be due to the drugs, which mimic pregnancy . We are five days on however, so in a couple of days I reckon we could start getting excited. How amazing would it be if we both got a BFP You and I must be on a different protocol, btw, as I don't inject after the IUI, just use pessaries. I am feeling better, so will pass on the paracetamol altogether.

Tahiti, welcome. Everyone here is lovely. I think I've only been around for a month and now feel totally at home  

KGDee, are you OK? Your date is coming up and i think I haven't seen any posts from you. Hope you get a BFP, hon.

Big to hugs everyone.
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Scaralooloo, kdb* and *Beanie_*1 - Thank you ladies. You have made me feel a bit better than I did when I posted as it's good to hear that a growth spurt isn't out of the question.

I am going to rely on crossed fingers and positive thinking for Weds!

I will be sooooo glad when this works! 

xx


----------



## Loopdy

Good evening ladies   

I would like to request I go on the list please, YAY!!! just started my second IUI, currently on day 5.  In fact, I'll copy the list at the bottom.

Beanie - I am so sorry that AF arrived.  I really had everything crossed for you.  I hope you get some clarity on the amounts of treatment you are entitled too.  Sending you a big   

Amethyst - sorry to hear you're not feeling great about your follies.  From what the ladies say on here it sounds as though they still have a great chance of blooming so fingers crossed.  I remember my first IUI and I had follies of 17mm, 15mm, 14mm and 11mm and they said that was perfect and then I came on the site and everyone elses seemed bigger!  But, like I say, the staff at my clinic were more than happy.  So, come on little fellas, get growing   

JenMH and Tahiti - hello and welcome to this amazing thread.  You'll get so much support on here and everyone is just fab.  I honestly don't know what I would have done without these ladies.  We've had some good news on here lately so hopefully it will pass onto you both.  Wishing you lots of luck    

Hello to all you other ladies, Sarah, Winegum, Trying, Honky, Rungirl, Commutergirl, KDB, Locket and everyone else.

As for me, started our second IUI injections, currently on day 5.  I actually got my AF almost a week early which was great as I get to start quicker.  Had the most painful injection last night, did it myself when normally DH does them.  He did them tonight though no mistaken, I could have cried yesterday.  Tummyache though at the mo so bot my boo boo (hot water bottle!) on it.

Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening, I must admit that I'm slowly getting tired of the constant buzzing of those flippin horns the crowd have for the world cup!!

Sorry about the lack of loads of personals tonight, gonna curl up on the sofa on DH now.  

Sending everyone lots of     

Auntie Kerrie - Started 2nd IUI
Bubbles2718 - Moving on to IVF
TKbearlowey - Waiting to start 3rd IUI
Amethyst      - Started stimming IUI#2 6th June  
Sarah1986 – 2nd IUI OTD ?    
Winegum –  IVF apt 12th July
Beanie_1 – deciding on next step    
KGDee - OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee - OTD?                  
Trying - 2nd IUI OTD 26th June  
Honky - 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat - just started 2nd IUI
Astral - Starting 1st IUI 28th July?
Rungirl - Started 4th IUI - OTD??
Fred – waiting to start 3rd IUI
Loopdy - started 2nd IUI - OTD?


----------



## Loopdy

Whoops!  There is a line on my last post that read "bot my boo boo"  It was mean't to say "got my boo boo" but it made me laugh so i've left it in!!!  (boo boo is what my mum used to call a hot water bottle when I was little BTW!!!)


----------



## loopylisa73

Hi ladies new and not so new   

How are you all Soooo much happens in just a day on here huh? 

Beanie ... any chance they will let you have anymore IUI now seeing as they will give you them in a couple of months
   Glad you are feeling a little better xx

Amethyst...Take it easy on yourself hunnie , hot water bottle an a couch seem like a plan     

Scaraloo ...Wow we seem to be right there together... my scan is the 18th yours 23rd!! i know what you mean you are getting all the yukky stuff but it doesnt matter does it?     Hey a little tip thats worked for me, ive had very queasy belly for a week-ish now M&S do these travel wrist bands for motion sickness and they have reduced mine at least 90%!!!     I find it easier on a full day in the bank if i can do it without being ill over a client lol xx

Trying... Hope you are ok hunnie xxx

Hi all i havent mentioned xxxxxx  


AFM
i am doing ok , at the moment.. i have my first scan on friday (i think its just for the heartbeat as Little loopy will be just bigger than a blueberry so not much to take pics of) still a little shell shocked but BUZZING .
DH little bro sent a parcel for Little loops at the weekend made me cry... lol i no STOP CRYING !!

Love Lisa  (aka Loops )xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy said:


> Whoops! There is a line on my last post that read "bot my boo boo" It was mean't to say "got my boo boo" but it made me laugh so i've left it in!!! (boo boo is what my mum used to call a hot water bottle when I was little BTW!!!)


Loopy LOVED THAT POST lol xxxxxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls   

Firstly thanks for the warm welcome the other day and HUGE congratulations to the recent bfps. It's really encouraging to see that it can happen! I've also noticed a couple other new people too so it's comforting to see that I'm not the only newbie to IUI and maybe we can share our troubles!! 

I've had my planning appointment and I start on cycle day 2 of my next af which is due a week on Friday   . I'm to have Buserelin and Puregon injections for 8/9 days then the usual scanning and basting then 2 HCG injections and the infamous 2ww. I'm swinging between excited and nervous about it. Dh is going to do the evil deed with the needles and I am a total wuss   so not looking forward to that. Any tips to make it less like a horror film??   .

Well I won't go on but my head is full of IUI at the mo. I'm so glad to have found a 'home' for all my questions as you girls seem to know more than most   . I'm looking forward to getting to know you all better but I warn you now that I'm rubbish at doing regular updates!
Good luck to those on your 2ww, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you       .

Charlie. xx


----------



## nickym

Hi everyone  , not sure if this will work or how it will look, but here goes ...

[csv]
Name, Treatment, Result
Auntie Kerrie, Started 2nd IUI, OTD?
Bubbles2718, Moving on to IVF, Good Luck...
Tkbearlowey, Waiting to start 3rd IUI,
Amethyst, Started stimming IUI#2 6th June, OTD? 
Sarah1986, 2nd IUI, OTD ? 
Winegum, IVF Apt 12/07, Good Luck...
Beanie_1, 3rd IUI, OTD 13th June HUGS BFN 
KGDee, , OTD 16th June 
Lillybee, , OTD? 
Trying, 2nd IUI, OTD 26 June 
Honky, 2nd IUI, OTD 25th June
Cat, just started 2nd IUI, OTD?
Astral , Starting 1st IUI 28th July, 
Rungirl, Started 4th IUI - cancelled, trying again July
Fred73, Waiting to start 3rd IUI, 
Loopylisa, Natural, BFP
Scarlooloo, Natural, BFP
Loopdy, 2nd IUI, OTD?
[/csv]

I will try and keep upto date with everyone, xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Nickym THANKYOU it looks great!!!!


----------



## Loopdy

Hi NickyM

The list looks great!  Please can I be on it too, yay!!

I've just started my second IUI, day 5, OTD??

I tried to copy and paste and it didn't work, not sure what happened!!

Hi to Charlie too!!   

Loopdy!!

Loopylisa - I bot my second boo boo now!!! lol

xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies! 

*Beanie* - I am so sorry sweetie  . Hope you manage to have another cycle funded (note that I am only talking about one - hope it is the right one!)    
On a lighter tone, is it an owl you are holding in your photo? 

J*enMH, Tahiti* - welcome! I think we all know how you feel about people around you getting pregnant, and in some cases making a big show of how quickly it happened. As Trying says, such a behaviour is annoying whatever the reason  , and in this case it also hurts a lot! What should I say? just come over here whenever you feel like screaming! 
And good luck with your treatment...

*Tryingx3* - enjoy your pineapple juice, but pleeeease don't use it to wash down the local food!  
Have a great holiday!  

*Amethyst* - as other girls told you, a growth spurt is well possible! good luck!   

*Rungirl* - sorry about your cyst. But as other girls told you, in most cases they go on their own.  

*Scaralooloo* - hi!    I can't imagine how happy you must be! I see a big smile on your face (funny to see a smile on a face you have never seen) when you say I JUST DON'T CARE! 
Did you already tell your parents?

*Loopdy* - good to hear from you, and good luck with your new cycle!  

*Charlie* - ready to start! Re needles, you won't be given syringes, but only pen-like things. Not scary at all. I did it myself. And make sure you keep yourself busy during your 2ww!  

*Nickym* - hi and thank you for quietly looking after us... next time you update the calendar, could you please add me? I expect to start IUI n. 4 in July (but please only do next time you have other updates!). Thanks!

Thinking of *Winegum* and *Fred73* on holiday, *Honky* (good luck!), *Cat* (any news?), *Kdb, Loopy, Dixie* - hope I am not forgetting anyone!

AFM - thanks to all the people who gave me advice on carrying stuff on the plane: I think I'll just ask the clinic (they must have had the same question before!) and ask them to write a letter for me. 
A nice week to everyone! Where has the summer gone? it feels like October! 

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## nickym

Sorry Loopdy hun, i missed you off    xx


----------



## honky

Just spent 20 mins doing personals and our internet connection timed out!   . Grrrr. Will try again later ladies, think from now on I will word document and paste, much safer!

Have a good day, love      to you all 

Honky xx


----------



## sarah1986

Hi Ladies

Havent been on for a while but just gunna write a quickie....

Beanie_1  - Sooo sorry babe, tons of hugs coming atcha, please let us know what the outcome is on Thurs xxxxxxx

Nicky - FAB list, love it! 

Wil pop on soon to do some proper personals, nee dto dash to a meeting or i`ll be in BIG trouble 

Luv to all xxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

I just can't seem to stay away, you're like a drug I just want more 

*Sarah1986* - Hope you didn't get a telling off? 

*Honky* - I know that feeling  it's so annoying isn't it. Hope you're ok? 

*Nickym* - Thanks for looking after us and making such a fabulous list 

*Commutergirl* - Not long till you start again how exciting  i am going to be keeping a very close eye on you and will have everything crossed that this one is the one  Isn't this weather just miserable, I want some sunshine. Yes, have already told parents and a couple of very close friends who are all just over the moon for us. I want to run around telling everyone but I know I can't just yet. Have a lovely week 

*Loopdy* - Yeeeeeehhhh you've started again whoop whoop  I got everything crossed for you honey and I  this is your one. Take good care of yourself and go and lie on the sofa with your boo boo  you do make me laugh. 

*Charlie321* - The injections always seem scary at first, but I promise you will get used to them well as used as you can get when having to inject yourself  I was recommended to do them in my tummy about an inch to the right of my belly button. Just pinch a bit of fat (if you have any) lightly and then just stick it in, it's not as bad as you may think. Good luck 

*Loopylisa* - Wow I can't believe your scan is on Friday, how exciting  Please, please tell me how it was and what you saw just so I know what I hopefully can expect. Thanks for the tip on the motion sickness bands, funnily enough my sister recommended them as well as she said it helped her when she was expecting. Might look into them, mind you what do I say to people at work? I've just joined the "Waiting for 1st Scan" thread you should too it's really good. 

*Amethyst_uk* - Stay  and you will get there honey 

*Trying* - I'm just  that you and *Honky* get some good news in the next week. Hang in there and look after yourself 

*Tahiti* -  I wish you all the best for a succesful IUI 

*Beanie_1* - It's natural to feel sad, allow yourself that time. You've been through so much never underestimate that, nobody expects you to just bounce back. Take small steps and soon you'll feel more positive and ready to face the world again. I hope my story gives you hope, becuase believe you me I never thought it would happen. So it can happen and at the most unexpected of times. Keep believing honey and I'm going to be right here keeping an eye on you. 

*Kdb* - Hiya chick hope all is well? 

Love to you all,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## sarah1986

Scaralooloo - OMG Im sooooo sorry I havent CONGRATULATED U BABE!!! Whoop whoop!     
U clever girl! 

How u feeling?! Im so happy for u hun, u give us all a lil bit of lovely faith girl!

AFM - Im good ta, had scan y.day which was cd 11, I have two follies this time - last time i had 1. However... im a lil sad as they only measure 13.5 and the other one was squeezed so he couldnt measure it but guessed it was about 10. Last time they were bigger than that at this stage! Dr reckons basting on Sat which`ll be cd 16 - I was basted last cycle cd 15. Also im gunna have at least 1 more injection than last time due to the timing/growth of follies, not that I mind that its all different - as last time obv didnt work! I`ll try anything   

Question for u girlees = As above I was told I had a "sqeezed" follie behind my dominant one - anyone know what this means, if this is good or bad or indifferent Sorry my Dr is bit scary n makes me feel so stoooopid for asking things!

Much luv xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Nicky - thank you for the lovely list   

Gosh feeling little teary from your lovely messages again but in lovely happy way   , I think my emotions are still a little all over the place...

Commutergirl - It is a pereigrine Falcon, was an amazing feeling to hold him...  

Sarah and Lisa please let us now how your 1st scans go, it will be lovely to hear about them. Something for us all to look forward to ourselves....It will happen for us ladies          

Sarah1986 - sorry sadly can't help you with that one, Don't be afraid to ask what it means, gosh i'm all ready to ask lots questions on thurs and this going be 1st time i meet this chap as my consultant left just before christmas..Sending you lots positive vibes      

Sending you all big hugs      xx


----------



## charlie321

*Scaraloo - *thanks for the tip. Yup I can definitely pinch more than an inch on my tummy (and in a lot of other places too)!  So that might be the perfect spot!


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

thanks for the warm welcome! Just a quick q for you, has anyone tried acupuncture? Am thinking of giving it a go and would welcome any experiences you can share.

Tahiti x

ps: what's a personal?


----------



## cat1608

Hi ladies


Just a quickie to say I had a scan on monday and had 4 follicles - WOOP WOOP WOOP!!!! 1 at 10 mm, 2 at 12 and 1 at 13. They have reduced my drugs last nite and tonight to keep the follicles but prevent me from over stimulating. I am just so relieved that my ovaries seem to be working. I was so worried they wouldn't be and that would be that.


So another scan tomorrow morning and hope all will still be ok then!


Love and hugs to you all


Cat xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Evenin' all
*
Sarah,* sorry I don't know either&#8230; They sound like little fighting buddies  Have you googled it? I've looked at ultrasound pics of follicles online and they always look like they are pretty much on top of each other, maybe yours are just closer than usual? Just a guess. It doesn't sound drastic.

*
Charlie*, hi. I was superbly confused on my first IUI, and worse, really nervous before every single procedure, which was exacerbated by horrible dreams of everything going wrong. The second one has been a doddle. I got constant backache on the first go, but this time no sign of it whatsoever. It really seems that your every cycle is entirely different. The 2ww is bad though. I am coming up to the end of the first week and will be getting itchy testing fingers soon, I know (bad, bad, bad as everyone will tell you here ).

Hi *Nicky*, I see your op is coming up next week. Hope you are not nervous.  
*
Commutergirl*, I am saving plenty of room for all the different pestos! I might even sample a sip of DP's wine here and there. Mmmmm.

*Honky*, how are things, my lovely Buddy? I seem to have no signs any more. Had a couple of stabbing twinges, but nothing else. Just super hungry, though I normally am at this time in the cycle, but not this bad. These crazy drugs are making me eat two lunches a day! And snack in between! I am trying to decrease my portions, at this rate I'll not be able to get into my clothes in a month.

*Amethyst*, when's you next scan, hon?

*Tahiti*, acupuncture is fantastic. It seems that it increases your chances ever so slightly (if you have it done before the IUI). Apart from that, it increases circulation and somehow makes my back a little better! I fall asleep every single time too, so I think it is very relaxing. (A personal is just a private email, I believe, not a message on a public message board).

*Cat*, follies sound super. What day are on in your cycle? Fingers crossed for you, m'lady.

Kisses and hugs to everyone!


----------



## amethyst_uk

*
Evening ladies
Trying* - my next scan is tomorrow.
*Cat* - I'm really pleased that you're pleased!  
*Tahiti* - personals are when you mention everyone in turn - I'm not very good at keeping up with this thread as it moves so fast, but others are great at it!  
*Sarah* - Good luck with basting on Sat/Mon. 
*Beanie *- Good luck for Thursday. i hope you get the info that you need.

Quick question - I'm on CD15 - is there a time limit to how long we can stim for?


----------



## KGDee

Hi girls!!

what a lot to catch up on!!

Its my test day tomorrow and I just know its gonna be a neg. I can just feel it, even tho ive had tummy cramps and felt different Sorry for this next bit its a bit grose... Ive had some crinone coming out, how it does, and its a bit browny like old blood....?? sorry girls. But ive not had af yet. Oh I dont know. Ive booked the day off work so if its a posi I can be happy here, or if its neg i can be unhappy here at home and do some gardening!!! anyway....

scaraloo well done!! thats awesome news XXX

Beanie Im so sorry to hear your news XXX sending hugs and thinking of you. got a feeling i'll be there tomorrow.

Hi to all and sending           to everyone

Ill let u guys know in the morning XXXX Klaire.


----------



## Loopdy

Hi KGDee = that sounds really positive about you feeling different?  Dare I say, I'm excited for you!!  Sending all the           .  I'll check in tomorrow and hopefully read your good news.

Hi everyone, hope all is well.

Loopdy
x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*KGDee*, thinking of you. Hope you have good news to report?

*Amethyst,* fingers crossed for you too, hopefully they've been behaving themselves! Thank you for clarifying "personals", I don't know what came over me 

*Cat,* how was the scan? I think the size of the follies considered mature enough depends on the drugs you inject. I saw a list somewhere online that listed them all. Some drugs were looking to get them to be in the mid-twenties (!), whereas my clinic would not proceed with the IUI if they got to that size. It's all so complicated 

*Beanie*, let us know how it goes. Hope you are fully armed with facts and questions 

XXX


----------



## honky

Hi all.

Sorry I did not get back on here yesterday, although it was my day off I had no time for nothing! Was so busy, but the best thing was getting cuddles with my new nephew in the neonatal unit 

*Tryingtryingtrying* - hello fellow buddy. I'm fine too, although today, this afternoon I have had some real bad "twinges" down the right side, keep going to the loo to check , not sure what is happening. I'm also extra hungry, guess it is all the hormones playing games with us. I cant afford to put on weight 

*KGDee * - Sending you      really hope you will have some happy news.

*Charlie321* - Welcome! The injections do get better, I promise. If you get your DH to do them for you it is even better. Good luck   

*Sarah1986* - How are you? 

*Cat* - Sounds like your follies are doing similar things to what mine do, really annoying isn't it? They then grow, my clinic told me well all grow them at different rates. Good luck for basting    

*Loopylisa* - Bet Friday can't come around quick enough for you?   

*Beanie* - good luck for tomorrow 

*Amethyst * - Hope the scan went well? 

*Tahiti[/b - Welcome to the tread. You will find it a mine of information on here and all the girls are a great support for one another.

AFM: I'm fine although getting a few twinges and thinking that it may be AF? Hope not, really hoping for a positive outcome this time around   

Enjoy the rest of your afternoon and evening, take care

Honky xxx*


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies


Trying - I can't have read your post properly, I didn't notice you had already responded!  


I hope all of you on your 2ww's are coping ok....anyone heard from KGDee?


AFM - 1 follie has grown! Woohoo.  We are now at 16mm, so I had a doubled dose jab today, scan again tomorrow and hopefully basting on Sat.  


I'm off to make the most of the sun....


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Quick post sadly, will be back to do proper personnals

KGDee - keeping everything crossed for you sweetie    

Sending everyone lots positive vibes who are on the 2ww    

Beanie xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

had 3rd IUI today. wot a lovely experience. staying in hotel night before definetly did the trick.  so much nicer than last experience. every really just flowed and we got  a really good sample  .
my OTD is 30 June and if a BFN we have IVF on 1st July. Great timing really.
am hoping not to ave to IVF so just do the 2ww.

love and hugs to all 

Trace


----------



## honky

*tkbearlowey* - Glad all things went well today . Relax this evening and sending you lots of     

Honky xxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies

Another quickie i'm afraid as so tired this cycle with all the drugs they are pumping into me and have been feeling abit sicky with sore boobs over last of days. Just couple of quick personals:-

*Beanie* - sending you big hugs honey. Am thinking of you and sending you  for tomorrow.

*Tkbearlowey* - glad you enjoyed your 3rd time. Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

*Amethyst_Uk* - good luck with your scan tomorrow and basting saturday 

*sarah1986* - hope you are ok and ready for basting

*Honky* - hoping your twinges are good and not AF 

Hello and  to everybody else

*AFM* - scan went well and i've got a couple of good follicles on my right ovary on 14.5 and 13 and my left ovary has finally kicked into action and i've got a couple on there too!!! Woohoo!!!  . So, in for another scan tomorrow and depending on that, i should hopefully be basting on friday or monday  .

So any advice for 2ww - what to do/not to do - ie can i mow lawn, hoover etc, and also what to eat/drink would be very much appreciated and this (hopefully if i get there) will be my first 2ww.

Love and hugs to all you lovely ladies

Cxx


----------



## KGDee

Hi girls....

I was right... BFN again.      

"sensitive" DH said to me thismorning oh is it your test day today    grrrr how dare he not remember. when I told him it was neg again he got up out of bed and said 'dont worry about it mate' and walked out to make a drink!!!!!!!!          not even a f hug. he is lovely but soooooooo unsensitive. I read on here about how your DH's are to you all, and youre so lucky. I guess I cant change how he is but I just need that off him     ive tried talkin to him before anyone suggests it!!

I phoned bourn today and they recommend I dont do any more IUI's, they said after 5 goes its obviously not working.
They have booked me on a IVF seminar, and thats not till end of sept X

So it looks like I goot a couple of months off it all and no more IUI for me.

Hope the babydust has been sprinkled over some of you others, it misses me every time!! XX

Anyway Ive been doing all i couldnt do today, gardening, with a beer, and about to make some buns and eat the raw mixture    XXXXXXXXXX 

Just trying to keep positive or i will go    

love and hugs to you all          and     on their 2ww XXXXXX


----------



## amethyst_uk

KGD - I'm sorry hun.    I hope that you are coping ok and enjoying your beer!  Good luck with the IVF - hopefully the time til Sept will fly by.  My DH is a bit like yours I think - we have to have bms again tonight in preparation for tomorrows scan and my DH just rolled his eyes at me!  Sometimes they just don't seem to understand!   


Take care of yourself and enjoy your couple of months of alcohol and raw cake mix!


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*KGDee*, big big hugs. I am so sorry. I got very excited for you today and kept popping in to see if you had any news. (Never knew I could worry so much about someone I haven't met!) Your DH sounds like he just a diff way of dealing with it. So many men hide their feelings. Him getting a drink sounds like a man hug to me  Good plan for IVF. We'll all win in the end.    Here is a glass to you!

*Amethyst *and *Cat*, our perfect follie ladies  Good luck and take good care of yourselves. 
*
Trace* your IUI sounds like a holiday! 

Honky, we are a match again.  I had loads of weird pains on the right and on and off period-like pain. Let's hope it means something  I am too running to the loo and am wearing white knickers only in case I miss anything exciting. Honestly! My lovely acupuncturist unblocked my nose today too (it was a bit harsh though), but I am feeling better already -- I am such a convert.

Kisses to everyone not mentioned!
XXXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

*KGDee* - Really sorry honey   Take this next couple of month out, enjoy yourself, let your hair down and get plenty of  and who knows maybe you won't need the IVF appointment in September. I wish you all the best and don't stop believing. It will happen 

*Honky & Trying* - I have everything crossed for you girlies   

*Cat* - I wish you all the best for your next cycle   

*Tkbearlowey* - Everythings crossed for you honey, look after yourself. 

Beanie_1 - Hope you ok honey? 

Just a quickie today, but hello to all you other ladies hope you're all well.

Sarah
xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

KDGee - so sorry hunni, be kind to yourself, take it day at a time   

Honky and trying - got everything crossed for you    

Tkbearlowey - Glad IUI went much better this time, everything crossed for you    

Cat - Great news about follies, really hope you can get going   

Sarah and Loopy - how are you both feeling   

Afm - Saw consultant asked why IUI didn't work, explained there was no reason for it to not work DH sperm was better every cycle, my lining etc improved with every cycle but sadly it didn't, next step is IVF   the doc said because i DR with IUI, IVF won't be such a big shock for me as the drug's will be the same only difference is my egg will be collected lol thankfully i will be knocked out for that. He explained that we have a 45% chance of it working not great but better than IUI..So had to redo the bloods, he is going to do the referral to BCRM so all going well we will start around september. So going use next couple months to chill out, do bit ttc Au natural maybe hope we won't need to do IVF...

Hope you all don't mind if i stick around, be lovely to see you all get those BFP's


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

*Beanie,* sounds like it went well. I understand that there is a real difference of success for blastocyst transfers (my doc said nearly 80%!). I'd have to pay extra for that (in the region of 600 I think), but that depends on your PCT. There is a danger, of course, that no embryos make it to that stage, but perhaps its something worth looking into? The idea of the selecting the strongest ones naturally seems appealing to me, too.  Stick around please -- I, for one, love reading your posts!
XXX


----------



## honky

Hiya,

Just a quick post at work before I go home. So busy tonight so no chance to get on the PC. Have youngest stepson coming for weekend and middle stepson and girlfriend for the week, so busy getting things ready tonight.

Having an OK day today, a lot of twinges, keep going to the loo to check but always OK! Think I'm getting paranoid now . A whole week to go before , that's if I get that far as didn't last time 

*Trying* - Hope you are OK buddy? Are you feeling as weird as me?

*Beanie* - Sending you loads of positive vibes for your IVF      

*KDGee* - Sending you loads of    
*
TKbear* - How are you feeling today?  

*Cat * - Great news about those follies . Good luck for basting

Love and baby dust to everyone else, sorry this is short and sweet tonight

Love Honky xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Trying - the doc did cover blastocyst, but think his knowledge is limited on IVF, so will discuss more when we see new doc...so confusing and feeling a little scared lol...What he did say is if we get enough good quality eggs thay will freeze them and if the ivf dose not work, thay will do FET until all embryos are used..part of the funded tx. But here's to hoping we won't need IVF.


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi all


I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.


Can I have the "list" updated please:


2nd IUI - OTD 5th July  


I'm being basted on Sat - my panic was unnecessary!  Phew!  Thank you ladies for your kind words of support while I had a "moment".   


Thanks   


xx


----------



## cat1608

Hi girlies


Hope you are all well


Beanie - do stick around. Here's hoping you will be a BFP and you won't need to go down IVF route, but i'm sure it will work honey. Sending you   


Amethyst - good luck for basting saturday


AFM - scan was great - left ovary one follie of 19 and right one of 16 so all systems go for tomorrow at 1pm    woo hoo!!! Here's   it all goes ok


Cxx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies, 

Nothing to update on, just wanted to say congrats to loads of you. Seems like a good week!

Tahiti x


----------



## Beanie3

Cat and Ameythst fab news on basting front, keeping everything crossed for you both    

Hello Tahiti how are you

xx 

Nicky could you upate me for starting IVF hopefully september


----------



## Tahiti

Hi beanie

I'm good thanks, although it's a bit of a wait until I can start my iui ( hopefully end august) it's lovely watching how you're all getting on. 

How are you? Fingers crossed for your ivf or hopefully a BFP in the meanwhile 

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Tahiti - It wont be long and you will get started, have they spoken to you about meds ect, am feeling nervous about IVF as we have to go to another clinic as my current one only deals with IUI...I suppose i will feel bit calmer once i meet the new consultant. xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

I was getting lost....a quick update

Auntie Kerrie    Started 2nd IUI              OTD?
Bubbles2718    Moving on to IVF            Good Luck...
Tkbearlowey    3rd IUI                            OTD 30th June
Amethyst          2nd IUI                          OTD 5th July
Sarah1986      2nd IUI                          OTD 3rd July  
Winegum          IVF Apt 12/07                Good Luck...
Beanie_1        IVF Sept                                
KGDee                                                    OTD  16th  June      
Lillybee                                                  OTD??                
Trying              2nd IUI                          OTD 26 June  
Honky              2nd IUI                          OTD 25th June
Cat                  2nd IUI                            OTD 3rd July
Astral              Starting 1st IUI 28th July  
Rungirl            Started 4th IUI – cancelled    trying again July
Fred73            Waiting to start 3rd IUI  
Loopylisa        Natural    BFP
Scarlooloo      Natural    BFP
Loopdy          2nd IUI                          OTD?


----------



## tkbearlowey

My 3rd IUI OTD is 30 June.

can you update me on the chart ? 

Just wanted to say how much being part of FF just fantastic.
All you wonderfull ladies are a huge part of my life and just love all of it. Everyone is so strong and it is such an honour for us all to share so much

Trace
xx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi beanie and good morning ladies,

Have been in to see the nurse who exlained about the meds and showed me the needles (eeeek) but I'm sure I've forgotten it all already! She did day they'd write it down when I go in, which is a relief as there's so much to remember! 

The nurse said to me that because of the meds iui and ivf are very similar in practice, but sometimes not in the mind. Good luck with the consultant, I hope it does make you feel better.

Hope everyone else is ok, it's Friday so hooray for that.

Tahiti x


----------



## sarah1986

Morning Ladies

Beanie - the very very best of luck with the ivf - i know it must be horrible moving on to that but just remember the success rates are sooo much better than iui. PLUS u may get a lil suprise before Sept anyway - I will have fingers n toes crossed for u babe! 

AFM - Scan y.day showed the "squeezed" follie had dissaperared  TBH having 2 had kept me going i.e. something was "different" to last time round...
Never mind it only takes one! And the one I have is bigger than last time, it was 19mm yesterday and got basting tomorrow. Anyone know if this is a decent size?? 
Chart update please - My 2nd IUI otd 3rd June. If i get as far as otd that is 

Cat - We got the same otd, fingers and toes crossed for some faby daby dozy news! 

xxx


----------



## honky

Hi all. It's the weekend, yippee! Horrid working in such lovely weather!

I *may* not get on here each day now as got 25 year old stepson and his girlfriend staying with us from tomorrow, so I do a apologise in advance, as each time on the PC they are always "hanging around" so no privacy and obviously they don't know. Will come on at work instead!! So glad that I can share our "secret" on here with all my FF friends 
*
Tryingtryingtrying* - How are you feeling? Ive had some weird going on's in my stomach today, unsure what, dull ache mixed in with twinges, just a weird sensation. 
*
Sarah + Cat* - good luck for basting tomorrow     

Sorry no time for any more personals. Sending you all      
*
AFM:* How naughty was I when doing a tesco on line shop, my fingers accidentally clicked on the pregnancy test to basket!!!! When arrived rather than cheap tesco kit, had clearblue double test for the same price saving £6.40! Now is than an omen or what  

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that the sun shines 

Love Honky xxxx


----------



## nikkican

Hi everyone! I haven't been on here for a while since before my 2nd cycle of iui began it is now 11 days post basting. It has been a terrible 2ww. I took two weeks off work to just relax this tim but unfortunately my Nan passed away unexpectedly on the day before basting! I was so upset, was not going to go ahead with the treatment but as I had already had the injections etc I thought that they would tell me if I abandoned it it would be my 2nd chance gone. My family persuaded me to go ahead as my Nan would have wanted me to. 

Anyway I did go I was like a zombie, I didn't care what they did to me. And up until the last couple of days I haven't really thought about whether it had worked as my mind was on other things. Yeterday I stupidly did an early first response HPT and it was negative    so i thought oh well im not surprised with all the upset and stress ive had and I wont be so dissapointed on my OTD which is next Wed. 

However today I have had really sore BB's and I have brown spotting, which sometimes does happen before AF shows herself and she would be due around Mon/Tues. Not sure with the pesseries mind. Last time AF didn't show until 2 days after I stopped taking the peseries. Part of me is getting ready for a BFN another part is hoping it may be implantation. Who knows!!!

Anyone else experienced this? Any advice will be so appreciated xxxxx


----------



## loopylisa73

nikkican
i had the 'spotting' the week before my BFP so fingers crossed for you hunnie x

Ladies....AFM (quickie) i heard i saw i cried over the little heartbeat today sooo beautiful...... are you all sitting down.....IT WAS TWIN HEARTBEATS!!!!!!!!!!!! omg THERE ARE 2 BABIES, even without meds!!!! omg omg omg omg omg!

Loopy xxxxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Lisa...That is fantastic news!!!! How amazing!!!

Well done you!


----------



## Tahiti

WOW!!!!! Congratulations that is wonderful news.
xxx


----------



## Beanie3

LISA THAT IS FANTASTIC NEWS, I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU


----------



## Loopdy

Lisa!!

Bloody fantastic!!!!  That is my dream to have twins!!!  How absolutely brilliant, I can't tell you how happy I am for you!!!

Twins, aarrghhhhhh!!!  YES!!!!                                   

I love happy icons!!!

Love Loopdy
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello everyone

*Lisa*, congratulations!!! Two for the price of one. You must be over the moon (once you've got over the double shock!)   

*Honky*, hello. It's Day 9 in the Big Brother house: the housemates are asleep. I am hardly feeling anything. My breasts are too big for my "fat" bra, but they occasionally do this before a period and I have very minor, and very early, period pains. Could be either. I am getting a mini bit deflated - don't know what I expected. I ordered some cheap tests too, so I can do one on the same day with you (18 days after the IUI is to my mind a little excessive!)
*
Nikkican*, sorry to hear about your Nan. You did the right thing going for the IUI, you have to carry on. Don't worry about the test, it's too early! Some women don't get a BFP for ages after the missed period! Lots of people on here experienced spotting and got a BFP. You are right, it could be either, but you've got to wait a mini bit more. And I know it's awful! I am only day 9 piui.

Good luck to our basties tomorrow, *Cat *and *Sarah*. 
Big love to everyone on 2WW. The second week is even harder 
TryingXXX


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Honky and Trying how are you both feeling, hope 1st week had been kind to you both, sending you lots of positive vibes        

Nikkican - So sorry about your Nan   , it is to early to test sweetie, still time for result to change, spotting could be good sign, keeping everything crossed for you      

Cat and Sarah1986 - Good luck for basting tommorrow, Sarah hope it will be less painfull for you this time sweetie      

Winegum and Fred - hope your both having a fab time   

Sarah - Hope you are ok sweetie   

Tahiti - I assume you are having to DR for your IUI, nurse said that i will have more or less same drugs for IVF as i had for IUI, so i am mentally better prepared apparently lol...

Tkbearlowey - how are you, hope 2ww is being kind to you   

Loopdy - how are you sweetie   

Big hugs to anyone i have missed     

Afm - still not sunk in that i am going to have IVF lol...Have decided that i am going to get OPK and see if my body shows anything..Going to ttc naturally and maybe see if anything will happen, not getting our hopes up but you never no..


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Cat* and *Sarah1986* - I'm joining you 2 tomorrow! Basting day is nearly here. I hope all goes well and that we have a stress-free 2ww!    
(I'm not testing til 17dpiui hence my OTD being different - I hate hpt's and don't want to take one until I'm sure it'll be positive!)

Good luck!


----------



## Beanie3

Amethyst - Good luck for tommorrow sweetie


----------



## Loopdy

Hi everyone, hi Beanie,

The best of luck for the girls getting basted tomorrow.  I don't think I'll be far behind you.  I had my scan a day early yesterday (day 9) and there was only one follicle which was 13mm and two others that the nurse said would grow so back tomorrow for the scan, last one hopefully before basting on Monday.  Felt a bit disappointed about the two smaller ones, hope a lot of growing happens before basting.

Feeling quite nervous about this cycle and dreading the 2ww as I guess we all do.  I know it's wrong to wish your life away but I'd like to nodd off for a couple of weeks, wake up with a big fat postive (wanted to type the words to give myself positive vibes!)

The injections weren't very nice this time, I had the most painful Suprecur injection last night, it actually made me scream out loud.  DH said it was like the needle pushed my skin in before penetrating, made me a bit nervous about doing it tonight on my own as DH is away.  Do you ladies find it's better to do it sat down or stood up?  When I have to do it on my own I tend to sit but stand when DH does it.

I'm going to think that we have lots of luck on our thread ladies and really want EVERYONE to experience what our lucky BFP ladies are!  Come on England and come on babies, let's have ya!!!

Loopdy
xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - I found it easier to do injections sitting down when i had to do them on my own, I know what you mean about painfull, on 1 injection i had massive bruise for almost week afterwards...Sending you lots vibes that you get some growth on follies        and good luck for basting on Monday.


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - thanks for the tip, I decided to stand this time and it was a lot better as I think I was putting the needle in at an angle when I was sat.  I was really nervous though and that's not like me.  Thankfully it was just the burn that I got this time so quite relieved.  

Good luck for basting tomorrow, what size follies have you got ladies?  Do you think it would help if I put a boo boo (hot water bottle) on my tummy to grow the little suckers?!

I am on my own tonight but don't feel alone logged on here with you lovely ladies

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening - I've got the cinema screen on watching the football with a big M and S chocolate cookie!!

Loopdy
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Lisa.

 

wonderful fantasic news soooooooooo happy for you

Trace xx


----------



## Beanie3

Well that game was horrendous lol.....


----------



## Loopdy

You're not kidding Beanie!  I was cringing more than when I did my injections this evening!  Disappointing!


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Loopdy* - as of Thurs morning my follies were 19mm and 15mm. I did have a final double dose of gonal-f though to give the smaller one a boost so they've been predicted at 21mm and 17mm by tomorrow. I hope your scan goes well.


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Amethyst - Thanks for that.  Hope you're having a nice evening.  I have never had a follie as big as 19mm, I really hope it goes well.  I've had a lot of tummyache this time round which didn't happen last time.  Hope it's not going to be like this all the way through the 2ww, I don't like taking tablets but had to give in and take paracetamol for a couple of days now.

Loopdy 
x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi Loopdy - I'm sorry to hear you've had tummy ache - I'm sure the paracetamol is fine.  My Dr gave me paracetamol and codeine to take during my 2ww last time so I wouldn't worry about it too much.  I get twinges rather than pain whilst stimming, but hopefully it means your follies are growing nice and big!  As long as they are over 17mm they should be fine.  I have pains tonight from my trigger last night, but I did last time too.


I have avoided the footie tonight by watching Twilight - again!  I feel like a teenager when I watch it!  That's probably a sign of getting older!  Oh dear!   


Am x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Amtheyst - does that mean that you are basting tomorrow if you've done your trigger?  I hope you're right about the follies are growing.  I hope your 2 ww goes without you having any discomfort.  I guess if I get a BFP I'd more than happily put up with it!

I've never got into the Twilight craze but think I'm missing out!  It's like Mince pies at Christmas, I don't like those but feel I should!!!

Will you be relaxing after your basting?  I did too much, well, walking round Meadowhall afterwards and got really bad stomach ache so will try and do nothing but relax on the sofa this time.  I'm working from home so no problems on that front.

Loopdyx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Loopdy - yep basting is TODAY!!!  I was panicking a week ago that we wouldn't get to this point this cycle, but my follies grew late!


I love Meadowhall, but is seems that the day is lovely do I think I will chillax in the garden with a book.  I'm hoping the cramps afterwards aren't too bad this time, but at least I'm not at work!  DH can "look after" me today!


Twilight is fab, but you do have to remember your teenage years!  Rob Pattinson is eye-candy for sure!  


Good luck with your scan   


Am x


----------



## sarah1986

Morning ladies! 
Well I hav just bfast on the ferry-yuk!!! Lol
Dp is on the fruity trying to win some dosh for me to spend in west quay lol! Last time on ferry for 1st iui he won £70 which at the time I thought was a lucky omen...... Pls don't win this time Jay 

beanie- thank u babe I am a lil scared but its gotta b done! Try n stay positive n relaxed Hun, u will be a mummy soon I'm sure of it! 

Lisa- omg!!! Congratulations!!! That's the best big of news I heard for aaaaaages!!! Bet that was a shock eh?! 

Amethyst, cat good luck for basting, will b thinking of u gals   

Loopdy- my scan on thurs showed one gollie at 19, that's my biggest so far....

I know wot u mean bout the injections hun, for some reason mine seem more painful than first iui?prob cuz I just feel like a pin cushion, but my trigger thurs pm was soooo horrible, really stung n very tender at mo!

Oooh so looking forward to havin legs akimbo, poked n prodded oh n don't forget the other nurse pushing down wiv ultra scan at the same time- whilst needing to pee!! Sorry girls just bit fed up this time round, god knows wot I'll b like round 3 lol!!! 

Luv n hugs to all my ff's ur the bestest xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Cat, Sarah and Ameythst - Good luck for basting today ladies, sending you all lots of positive vibes for the next 2 weeks


----------



## sarah1986

Hi gals

hope ur bastings went ok n            

afm- well wot a morning!!! So chuffed as basting was pretty much painless, yey!!! Think it was cuz my bladder was much fuller this time round.....

Dp is offiicially a superstar! His sample was amazing, 160 million then 100 million after washing and 4 out of 4 were swimming in right direction-the nurses said they'd only even seen that once before!!! 

As u can imagine his head only just fit back out the room lol! 
We actually confessed to them after the results that actually he'd had quite a few cheeky grinkirs due to the isle of Wight festival n the fact we r alot more relaxed this tine round.... Luckily they didn't tell him off 

I'm over the moon as it really couldn't of gone any better, but we thought that last time n it makes me feel that it really is my fault n he cud get any "normal" girl pregnant wiv his super swimmers! 

Right I neeeeeeed to get some   big time!!!

Just waitin for 12oclock ferry as missed the last one by about 30seconds grrr!

Hope u all hav a fab weekend xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Wow lots of 2ww this time huh good luck to you all                and thankyou for my wishes xxx

Loopy x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi ladies   

Amethyst - How did basting go today?  Have you managed to chillax in the garden with a good book?  I hope DH is looking after you whatever you're doing?

Teenage years seem so long ago!

Sarah1986 - How did Jay get on, did he win any money or did you sabotage him?!  I'm really sorry to hear that your trigger injection was horrible.  It really does put you on edge for the next injection doesn't it.  I feel really peeved this time, I've had tummy ache for the last week so that's probably made me mardy too.  Fingers crossed that you won't even need round 3.   How great that basting went well and "go dp!"  Super swimmers!  It's off to a real positive start and that's only got to be a great thing hasn't it.  Did you make your 12o'clock ferry?

AFM - what a load of rubbish after this mornings scan.  I had to wait 1 hour 15 mins before I went in which  was the longest ever.  As for my follicles, well, there is only one that is worthy of that name, it was only just 17mm and then the other two which were 12mm.  I was so gutted I can't tell you.  Because of my tummy ache for the last week or so the scan was painful too and I was on my own as DH was away on business.  I talked to the nurse who said that because of the lack of growth of follicles this time round she thought it would be good to book with the consultant after this cycle and go straight to IVF.  She said that she had seen patients that had lost their positivity after sticking with IUI's for too long when she thought it was better emotionally to go straight to IVF in my case.  I was a bit shocked by it I have to say but understood what she said.  I had to go and wait for my bloods back in the waiting room and just wanted to cry   .  I went for my bloods and just started crying in the room with the nurse.

I came out and expected to speak to DH on the phone to tell him as he was away golfing with customers yesterday and I couldn't get hold of him for a couple of hours so he's in the bad books.  He's apologised but you know when you don't want to have to tell them to be a little more sensitive and think just a little bit more,to get up out of bed to take my call as he knew I was worried about the follies and pain.

He's upstairs and I'm downstairs, we rarely argue so it's rubbish.  Thank heavens for my friends  who I went to see  for a few hours after.

So, rang for my blood test and they are going to give me an extra day to see if the follicles could grow.  So, Tuesday is basting day for me although don't hold any hope out at all.

I really have no idea how long the wait is now for IVF, will try and find out.

Sorry to be negative ladies, I'll be ok tomorrow I'm sure.  Sorry to go on all about me too, hope you don't mind me venting.  Feel a bit empty today   

Loopdy
x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Loopdy - don't apologise for venting - that's what we're here for.   One follicle at 17mm is great.  It's mature, so will be released, and is definitely a contender for to become your baby.  Please don't give up hope.  We only need one egg hun!  


I had to inject for 12 days this time, when I only needed 9 last cycle.  They even upped my dose for the last 2 days...did you do another jab today?  I'm sure that your folllie will grow, and it's 3 days til Tues so your other one may well catch up.  My smaller one grew 3mm overnight with my first double dose jab.  Hopefully yours will too.


I know it's hard hun, but try and stay strong this cycle.  I'm sure the waiting before your scan, and your DH being a little insensitive hasn't helped your positivity, but I'm sure it will return really soon.  PMA helps, I'm sure of it.


Hug for you loopdy     
Am x


----------



## fred73

Hi everyone

Still on holiday and was only supposed to be logging on to look for Harley Davidson shop in Boston and films at Drie in cinema but ended up on here   

Hope you all well but really just wanted to say congrats to Loopy and her fantastic twins news    . doesn't get much better than that and looking forward to hearing all about your scans, etc.

Take care all and will catch up when I get back.
Fred x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - Oh sweetie, you can vent any time you want on here    , thats what i love about here, I was really worrried on my last cycle as really thought i would not get to basting but as ameythst said you got till tuesday so things should improve and 17mm is good size, that was the size of my follie just before i did last injection hunni...

Sending lots of positve vibes and hugs to all you lovely ladies


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Loopdy
I hope you are feeling better now.    As Amethyst and Beanie said, 17mm is a good result! You don't want any more than one, my clinic won't go ahead if I have more than 2 ready to burst, which nearly happenned last time. Better safe than sorry 

And well done Saturday basters  , hope you are not sore and are feeling positive. 
XXXXXX


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all ok.

Loopdy, i'm sorry to hear things aren't going so well - we're all here whenever you need to vent.

Beanie, how are you today? I hope you're feeling a bit more positive too. Yup, I'm due to have IUI with the drugs - no idea what i'm getting my self into - a bit worried about the injection bit but hearing about how you're all coping and helping each other out makes me feel more confident. August feels like an age away but i'm sure it'll come round soon enough.

Amethyst, how's the 2ww going? Sending you lots of preg vibes!

Have to say, you all made me lol with the Twilight comments - I have recently become a bit obsessed after seeing the films and then reading all the books (they're fab). My DH says i'm too old to have a crush on a young vampire and that I should know better but he's just jealous 

Tahiti x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Tahiti - you're never too old for a crush on a vampire! lol! (or a wolf for that matter!)  Give me Edward Cullen any day!    


I've just watched "New Moon" (again) in preparation for "Eclipse" - escapism is a great way to cope with the 2ww!


----------



## Tahiti

Here here 

have just read your diary entries, I've got everything crossed for your iui this time round. Keep us up to date with how you're getting on. 

Tahiti xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Hope you all having lovely weekend so far   

Oh twilight yummy yummy lol    never to old to have crush, books are brilliant...

Sending lots of hugs ladies


----------



## sarah1986

Morning ladies!

Yuk its Monday! 

Loopdy - Hun id said that was a pretty good result! Thats what my follies was last time n there was only 1, not even any tiddlers, n they were quite happy to go ahead with just that.....

Amethyst - How was ur bastin luv?

Heres to some lovely BFP`s in 2 weeks time!   

Beanie - How r u feeling babe? 

Luv n    to all xxx


----------



## honky

Hi all,

It's killed me not being able to log on over the weekend, having a nosy stepson and girlfriend here, unfortunately we don't have a laptop 

Wow Fantastic news for *Lisa*, OMG Twins, naturally too, my dream    

Good luck for those who had basting at the weekend and today    

*Tryingtryintrying* - How are you fellow buddy? I'm not too good today, thinking AF may arrive. Really sharp pains down my right side this morning. Had brown spotting earlier too, keep doing the knicker watch, yet again. Last time AF arrived around here 

*Sarah1986 + Beanie * - How are you both?

*Loopdy* - How are you? Keep strong Hun  . Men are rubbish at keeping in contact when on golf course, I know as I'm a golf widow a lot of the time too 

AFM- Day 12 post iui. I'm feeling a little bit negative today. Have a sharp pain down the right side which has been there all morning, also had a little brown spotting, so don't have my hope up and feel that AF may arrive. Funny though all weekend Ive been feeling positive and we even went out on Saturday night to a party where I didn't even have a little drink! I said I had a chest infection and was on antibiotics! Lies again!!!!

Anyway have a good day. Enjoy the sunshine for those who are lucky enough not to be at work

Honky xxxx


----------



## honky

Me again  

Quick question for you all!

How do you all manage to post long messages, because when I try to do this, I can't fit it all in or add smileys or bold to it all  . Do you all write in word and copy and paste? Seems a bit long winded to me!

Thanks


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello *Honky*, I missed you! Don't start worryng now! Most people who get pregnant get AF-style symptoms and aches. I read the voting board for 2ww to keep my spirits up. I am amazed you got your AF so soon last time. Mine didn't come fully until 15 piui, but I did have spotting for a couple of days. Sharp pains are good too! I am having crazy pains (like someone is grabbing me on the inside) and was nearly sick yesterday (possibly, from overindulging in cheese). I woke up sweating in the night, I STILL have a runny nose and aching breasts, am constantly hungry and now I feel like having an argument with my DP. ALL of these symptoms could, annoyingly, belong to both camps. Are you doing progesterone (sorry you may have told me, but I don't remember)? I think that's what delays my AF and that is also exactly what mimics PG symptoms. So unfair  Keep me updated, we've not got long to go.


----------



## honky

Hi *tryingtryingtrying* I've missed being able to get on here too . Most annoying having house guests, annoying more that it is a gorgeous day and they are at home on the PC, as I caught them out on ******** 

I have been feeling exactly like you too. Feeling extremely bloated, pains, and feeling sick, but I reckon I must be imagining it . I'm pretty certain that  is on her way. After lunch had a bit of brown (ish) blood, nothing there now, just a bit when I wipe, but I can just feel it. Can't ring the clinic until get a fully fledged period, which I guess will be tonight/ tomorrow, then guess a scan on Wednesday if I can get in. Luckily I have organised work so that I can get off here and there if I need to, it gets depressing. Will have to see what happens but don't have hope . I'm not taking any progesterone at all, just had the usual jabs leading up to etc.

Sorry am feeling a bit sorry for myself as had allowed myself to get a little excited, even DH keeps asking what day is testing, he's getting excited.

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Fingers crossed for us both!!!!!! Hang in there, *honky *


----------



## Loopdy

Good evening ladies 

Thank you all so much for your encouraging messages, you are responsible (along with lemon muffins) for turning round my mood into 

*Trying* - Thanks for letting me know about 17mm being a good result. I feel even better that your clinic don't look for more than two poppers. 

*Sarah1986* - Thanks also for letting me know about your follies. I remember coming on and reading that ladies were getting above 20mm and that's why I thought mine were not really likely to pop. 

*Honky* - I'm doing a lot better today after everyones support thank you. Yeah, DH had played golf the previous day but apparently he had a little too much to drink and overslept which is why he wasn't available  . But yes, I know only too well about golf widowness (new word!) Although I have to say he normally plays during the day so I guess I've got it better than a lot of widows. I prefer crazy golf and let's be honest, will all these hormones I'd probably be great at it!!! Sorry to hear you're feeling down today. Like the other ladies say, you just can't call it as the symptoms are the same so keep thinking positive. I totally know what you mean about fibbing at parties! I took no alcoholic cider which was a poor subsitute for wine I tell you! We've got a big party round at ours this Saturday and I know it's going to really tough, especially if everyone is up 'til late and i'm shattered and want my bed  . I can type in messages just from the reply section and the space expands.

*Tahiti* - I had a good hard look at your sexy vampire but I;, sad to report that he just doesn't do it for me! Don't worry about the injections, I've only had a couple that weren't very nice, the rest were a breeze really. I do prefer DH doing them for me. August will fly round and then once you start, you're off if you know what I mean. 

*Amethyst - *how are you? Thank you for your lovely message and making me loads better. You're right, I do only need one and hopefully my other two have grown in the time they've had, will be 2 days they had. Sending you a hug right back! 

*Fred - *hope you're enjoying your holiday and found the Harley Davidson shop. 

*Beanie* - thanks for your message and the positive vibes. Knowing what everyone has produced as made me feel a lot more positive. How are you feeling?

AFM - I have basting tomorrow and thanks to you all, I'm feeling as positive now as I did before. There is a nurse who is at my clinic and from what she's said a couple of times, I think she's a believer in IVF and the last time I had her she made me feel negative after saying "well IUI is only a small chance of working" I kind of thought, I don't want to hear that and it's certainly not what the consultant thought. After my last chat I believe that she worries about the emotional state of us ladies and that because of IVF having improved sucess that we should be moved quickly on to that path in order for us not to get disheartened.

So, hello to everyone I've missed and Lisa and Sarah if you're reading, how you are ladies doing with your little beans??

Hope you're all having a lovely evening and thanks again, I can't tell you what a difference you've made to my    

You're the best!
Loopdy
xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Hey Ladies,

Loopdy good luck with basting hunnie              

Honky  ban your house guests for 1 hour per day from the room!!!  

Fred  hows the Harley shop ? were you discovered on the comp chatting to us    

Amethyst  hope you are holding up on your 2ww       

Trying    How are you hunnie??   

Beanie    your appt will be around quickly xxx    How is you tho?? holding up ?xx

Sarah           for your 2ww hunnie hope it works xx I bet your DH couldnt fit outta the room lol xxbless him hehe

Scaraloo how was your scan hunnie Please tell all sooo excited    

Hi to tahiti  xxx  Sorry to anyone ive missed    sending hugs xx   

AFM
Today  has been a trial , doc was a wee bit worried as i have lost 7lb in 2 weeks due to being sick soo much  ... but will get there with that im sure    I still feel as though this is happening to somebody else....... if im honest.

Its a dream i never wanna wake from, i just  need to sit back and take time to take it all in i think   
Both Dh parents and my lovely dad are sooo pleased they wanna do everything....i think i may just nod off and let them hehe xx

Take care ladies

Love Lisa (aka Loopy) xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,
gosh, I am really struggling to keep up to date. Sorry, I won't do many personals but wanted to say hi.

*Loopy* - that's a-m-a-z-i-n-g!!! congratulatioooonssss!          Two baby Loopies! How much over the moon are you?

*Beanie* - How are you doing?    I have just read your now not-so-recent updates. Well, I will be on the IUI road pretty much at the same time as you. Just a little IUI in between to persuade ourselves that we tried everything, but I haven't much hope.
On the other hand, all these natural BFPs make me hope that people like you and us won't need any treatments after all.   

*Tryingx3* - I thought you were already on holiday! Fingers crossed for your test date!     

*Honky* - fingers crossed for you, too!   

*Loopdy* - sorry you are feeling down. although my husband is overall a caring and sensitive person he also sometimes forgets the emotional strain this TTC business is putting on me. Men, I suppose...
However, as other girls say, 17 mm is not a bad size at all...
Fingers crossed, and a big hug.   

*Fred* - hope you are enjoying your holiday! 

*Scaralooloo* - hi dear, how are things? still keeping an eye on us?   

Big hugs to everybody else, and good luck to those on their 2ww!

AFM - no news. I am in a bit of a panic as more commitments are piling up during the summer; they are not fixed, but once we agree on a date I won't be able to say the day before "oh, sorry, tomorrow I have a scan and have to cancel that meeting with people coming along from other places". At least I know that my clinic does scans in the morning, so I am juggling around that. 
I'll be off to Italy for a wedding on Thursday - if I don't post again look after yourselves until next week!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Whops, post crossing:
*Loopdy* - so glad that you are feeling better! Yes, muffin do their bit, but chocolate is even better! I always keep some spare!


----------



## sarah1986

Loopdy - Hope ur basting goes ok to day hun, thinking of u n fingers n toes double crossed!   

Lisa - Aw so sorry u been so ick - My best friend was sick from pretty much day one until 16 weeks and she lost over a stone and a half! They were very close to admitting her but it just eased off - thankfully! Sorry didnt mean to scare u - im sure urs wont last that long hun, and if it does they can give u some tablest to ease it - obviously I dont think they lliek doing that but sometimes it is an option? Sip water babe n ginger supposed to be good...   

Commutergirls - have fun in Italy! 

AFM - Well its day 3 of 2ww and as of tomorrow i have a WHOLE WEEK OFF, whoop whoop! After last 2ww i decided I needed lots of things to do to keep me mind off this waiting malarky! me n dp are taking me sis`s lil 14mth boy to Legoland yey! Cant actually wait! 

Only downer at the mo is that I have been put on redeployment list at work - I work at local authority n government r cutting the project I have been working on - Could really do without this at the mo!   

Luv n   `s to all xxx


----------



## sparkles29

Hi everyone,

I know it's been a while  I've been busy trying to get through to the 1st 7week scan!!! (and preparing for lil sisters wedding)

I hope that you are all doing well?

Forgive me for not doing proper personals but just wanted to say *Scaraloo* Well Done and Congrats to you!!! 

I'm doing ok, twinges, etc.. had my scan yesterday (had to be brought forward a day coz dh couldn't take time off from work) and i saw the heartbeat!!!! It was amazing!

Please, all of you, keep the faith and keep that PMA going.... i know easier said that done sometimes... but I've been ttc for over 3 years and i got my BFP on iui tx.

I'm     and sending lots of    for you all!!!!

I promise to keep in touch, not sure where i might go from here..! I've been discharged by my private fertility clinic and have an appointment with the GP, so all seems normal from here on... however I'm still cautious and want to be careful to not get too excited... it's still early days.

Love to you all and will pop by and see how you're all getting on.     

Sparkles xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Loopdy - Good luck for basting hunni, glad you feeling more positive about    

Lisa - Hope the sickness eases of sweetie   , still really excited for you   

Honky and Trying - keeping everything crossed for you both, really am hoping symptoms are for the right reason       

Sarah1986 -Have a lovely week off, but yes definitely keep busy, my mind went crazy   when i had my 2ww during a holiday

Amethyst - How are you doing sweetie   

Winegum and Fred - Hope your both having a well deserved holiday

Commutergirl - Really hoping you wont have to join me    , have a lovely time in Italy hunni   

Sparkles - So happy for you that everything is going well    please do keep us up to date.

Scaralooloo - Hope you are ok hunni    

Apologies to those i may have missed, sending you all hugs    

Afm - Emotions still up and down about why it has not worked...Questioning if IVF will work, gosh so confused about how i should be feeling. Well the healthy eating, no caffeine or alcohol has gone out the window for few days, said to DH will start again in July, just need a break from it all.


----------



## Loopdy

Good afternoon ladies   

Loopy - Wow, that's a lot of weight to lose in a week and I'm really sorry to hear you've been sick.  I know you would probably never moan about it but that can't be easy at all.  You're so floating around on cloud 9 it's great to hear.  I really hope the sickness stops and then you can float up to cloud 10!    Another well done pregnant lady you! 

Commutergirl - thanks for your message.  My DH is normally brilliant and I think I might not have told him how worried I was or that I wanted him to be available so all is well now.  what do you do for a job?  How lovely you're off to Italy, I hope you have a terrific time and come back all refreshed.   .  I think like you say, I need to keep some muffins in for spare, trouble is, if I know they're there, they don't tend to last long!

Sarah1986 - Thanks for keeping everything crossed for me!
I think it's a great plan to have a week off, I'm jealous! Legoland, fantastic, never been but I can quite easily act like a child sometimes!  Sorry to hear about your work and that added stress.  Does this mean that your job is in jepardy or the project that you do?  Either way, unwanted stress, rubbish   

Hi Sparkles - hello!  That's so exciting seeing babies heartbeat, what an amazing time for you and dh. Have you told many people?  Enjoy your wedding, when is it?   

Beanie - Sorry you're on the emotional rollercoaster.  I don't blame you for letting your hair down a bit, in the need of sanity, a glass of wine and cake isn't a bad idea.

Winegum - how are you?

Amethyst - how are you?

AFM - basting went ahead today although it wasn't as good as a result as last cycle.  Just one follicle and dh had produced 3.6 million good sperm which was lower than last time.  We talked with the nurses who concurred with the nurse I saw at my scan and the next move, should this not be a BFP then we are going to move to IVF.  I've had a few days to get my head round and the nurses said today that because of my age (37) that they wouldn't want to give IUI a go as IVF will give us more of a diagnosis why it isn't happening for us.  The turnaround is September so not that long I guess.  Like you Beanie, if it doesn't work this time, I'll allow myself a little wine and break and then get back to it.  DH is going to go back on zinc and vitamins now too.  I'm also sad that if i move to IVF I'll have to leave you amazing ladies, I don't want too!!!!

OTD is 6th July, fingers still crossed though!

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - so glad basting went well, really hope this is it for you      ...But if you do have go to IVF you don't need to leave, think there are few of us now going down the road of IVF but will stick around.


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Beanie

I thought of you today and thought, I can have an IVF buddy in Beanie and we can celebrate our success together!  Have yo got an appointment through for September or currently waiting?  How are you feeling about it?

I must admit that the sooner the better for me, as I say, I don't have a lot of hope (not in a depressing way!) about this cycle and for me, it's good to know what the plan is going to be after this.  The team sounded really positive about it too which helps.

Who else is possibly changing onto the IVF path?  I really love this thread and you ladies on here.  I feel familiar with you all and comfortable.   

We'll get there for sure    

Loopdy
x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hello Ladies,

You'll never get rid of me 

*Loopdy* - Hurrah you've been basted  Keep the faith sweety it only takes one egg and one  to make a baby and this may be your time. Stop thinking about what happens next and just concentrate on the now, take one day at a time. Otherwise you're putting so much pressure on yourself. I have fingers and toes crossed for you honey and  this is your time. Thinking of you 

*Beanie_1* - Hiya honey, it's so hard this journey a real rollercoaster ride so don't be too hard on yourself when you're feeling low it's completely understanable. Let your hair down a bit and do all the things that you've stopped yourself doing through tx, that's what I did and look what happened to me  You'll get there honey I know you will 

*Sparkles* - Hiya honey, you're on the other thread that I've just joined I sent you a congrtulations on that but here's another "Congratulations"  on your recent scan you must have been over the moon to see a heartbeat how exciting. Wishing you all the best for a healthy, happy 9 months. 

*Sarah1986* - Good move taking a week off, give yourself time to relax and do nice things. I think keeping your mind occupied is really important. I wish you all the best honey 

*Commutergirl* - Always looking in on you girlies, you don't get rid of me that easily  And I made a promise that I would never leave until I saw all my FF buddies get their BFPs. You do have a busy life and career and I really sympathise with you about trying to juggle everything, it's really hard. You'll work it out though I know you will, just don't get too stressed out in the meantime. Enjoy your wedding in Italy, you got something new and pretty to wear? 

*Loopylisa* - I am so thrilled for you, 2 heartbeats, I bet you nearly dropped through the floor!  How marvellous, a ready made family. Have you got twins in your immediate family? Sorry you've been feeling so sicky though, hopefully that will pass soon. Thinking of you, keep safe and healthy 

*Trying* & *Honky* - How you ladies doing? I have everything crossed for you both and I hope we get some more good news on here. Stay strong 

*Winegum* - I miss you and look forward to catching up and hearing all about your hols 

*Fred* - Hope you're having a wonderful holiday and getting plenty of rest and sun 

*Kdb* - Hello lovely, how you doing? 

Hello to *Amethyst* and *Tahiti* hope you ladies are well? 

*AFM* - Well I've had a pretty overwhelming and traumatic few days. My DH through me a surprise birthday party on Saturday which was lovely and a complete surprise  but an hour into it I started bleeding. I had a complete panic attack it was a horrible feeling and an hour later we ended up in A&E. They were absolutely marvellous there and saw me quite quickly and did a series of tests and examintations to try and reassure me that everything was ok. They then booked me in for a scan the next morning just so we could see if everything was ok and little bean was where it was meant to be. Had to early pregnancy unit on Sunday morning for a scan and thankfully  my little bean is ok, and we saw a very faint flicker on the screen where the heart had just started beating...beautiful moment and one I won't forget in a hurry  
However there is bleeding around the sack but she wasn't too concerned about this and said it was quite common as the sack continues to grow. I can't describe the feelings I went through over the weekend but I can be sure that I don't want to ever experience them again. The thought of loosing something so precious is unbearable. But for now everything is ok and they want to scan me again on 2nd July so not long to wait. Feeling a bit shaky at the moment as it makes you realise how quickly things can go wrong, I just pray that this will be the only hiccup. Sickness and tiredness has really kicked in but I'm taking this as a positive sign and refuse to moan.

Big love to you all,
Sarah


----------



## Beanie3

Hey Loopdy

The consultant has put my referal in lat week, had few more blood tests, so just waiting to here from clinic but was told by my old consultant by time we are seen ect we should get started in september..Feeling very scared, thankfully beacuse i have to DR for IUI's, they said i will follow same process for IUI except it dosent matter on number of follies i get. But still finding the thought of it all very scary...But untill then ttc au natural getting some ovulation test's to see if my body does anything while not doing any tx...Have to say not sure i want to leave here as the ladies here have been so amazing and supportive..

Think winegum awaiting to start IVF

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Scaralooloo - oh sweetie so glad everything is ok   , but can imagine how you must have been feeling, so lovely of DH to surprise you   ..


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - sorry i sounded a little insensitive about IVF, I'm sorry you're worried.  Is there anyone you can speak to at the clinic to alleviate any of your fears?  I guess I'm preparing myself for this IUI cycle not to work and daren't get my hopes up as it's just been quite horrid, bad stomach ache for most of the time and then one follie with not great sample from my gorgeous dh.  You're right, it is scary, but also, I have three friends who have had children by IVF/ICSI so I keep thinking of them and what they got at the end of this rollercoaster of a road.  And, like it happened for a few girls on here, au natural might be just the way you end up getting your baby.  That would be great.  

Sarah - OMG you poor thing.  That must have been so awful to have to go through that especially through your party   .  Thank heavens everything is ok and little bean is doing well.  Really glad the staff put your worries to rest and scanned you.  That little heart beat will just keep on getting stronger no doubt, it's here to stay.  I'm so thrilled for you.  Did you get some nice pressies for your Birthday?  I hope you managed to enjoy some of your party?

We're having a world cup party (not been much of one so far for England though!) on Saturday and about 20 odd people coming so at home after basting and doing a bit of tidying.  Had to take some tablets though due to tummyache, no surprise at the moment though.  I only take them when it's quite bad.

What a gorgeous sunny day, time to hang out one set of bedding!  Just another 4 lots to go.  I hate housework!! lol

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - Dont be sorry i know you were not being insensitive about it...I'm just struggling to cope with how i am feeling, so had hoped it would not get to IVF...My sister had her little girl via IUI and that is what is keeping me going but also just hearing about Loopy, Scaralooloo etc knowing that it can work for them it will eventually happen for me, just our turn just taking that little bit longer..

Beanie xx


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - me and dh had the very same conversation this mornng when we sat in the recovery room after basting and finding out about the low good sperm.  I had hoped that I would have been pregnant a lot earlier on. I totally understand how you feel, I feel scared as I don't know what the problem is stopping us from getting pregnant.  Hopefully IVF will be able to give us some clarity on it a bit better.  Doesn't stop me walking round M and S looking at baby clothes with a tear in my eye though I must admit.  

What are the nurses like at your clinic?  Mine are really nice, one is more pesimistic than the rest though so I hope that I get the more positive nurses that I did today.

I daren't allow myself to think too much about not having a baby earlier before my beloved dad died, that's a big sadness but I know he'll be watching when it does happen.  Well, hopefully from the top end!! lol

Sending you a big     

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - My nurse's at my current clinic are amazing, have been so supportive, willl be sad to leave them but they do not have the facilities to do IVF, so will moving to another clinic which is part of the same trust as my current one...

Heres to us reaching our dreams      

Beanie xx


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - I second that motion!  Glad you've got the support at the clinic and I'm sure they'll be great at your new clinic too.       

Loopdy
x


----------



## Winegum

Hello lovely girls, I'm back!  
What a lot has gone on on here over the past 10 days. I've just spent an hour reading back to see what you've all been up to. I've missed you and it's both good to be home and good to be back with you. Just a few personals to ease me back in: 

*Beanie*: Belatedly, I'm so sorry about your BFN   However, very good that you had a follow-up so quickly. BCRM as you probably know is very good so you couldn't be in better hands and if my NHS IVF fails and I have to have private treatment I will seriously consider going there. It's a lot longer drive for me but by that stage, I probably won't care  Now that you are clear about going forward for IVF, even though you feel a bit strange, I detect a sense of relief and that you are a bit happier. I don't know if that makes sense but I can relate to that. I feel good about not doing tx at the moment, and buoyed by the recent natural BFPs. It has done my sense of well-being the world of good to have a few drinks and to stop counting days, timing bms etc. We may be cycling together. I'm expecting to have IVF in late Sept early Oct if all goes to plan. 

*Rungirl*: Sorry about your cyst - really hope it will go of its own accord and you'll be ready for more tx in July.

*Trying*: Hi honey - not long now until OTD. I have been following yours and Honky's conversations - it's so nice to have a cycle buddy. Really hoping you get some good news at the weekend.  
Wishing you lots of luck too *Honky *  I sometimes do my posts in Word because I have lost a fair few long posts just by hitting a button on my keyboard, but when I copy and past, all the formatting goes haywire. I've tried doing it in Notepad and that seems to be OK, if you do all the formatting and smilies after you have pasted, just before you post. I wish wish wish there was a save function on here.

*NickyM*: I have just seen from your signature that your op is tomorrow. Good luck, I hope it all goes well. Thanks for doing the list. Can you put it on the first page of the thread for us all to refer to? Thinking of you tomorrow. 

*JenMH* and *Tahiti*: Hello and welcome to this wonderful thread. It's a very suportive place and as you can see, it's so good here that at least half of us aren't strictly IUI TTC girls anymore, including me, we just don't want to leave 

*Loopdy*: Hi sweetie - glad you've had your second basting. I'm also waiting for IVF  So you'll have plenty of company.

*Loops*: I'm speechless!!!!! What am I talking about, no I'm not......   What an amazing twist  Your tale is truly an inspirational one honey. You are living the dream and I'm so delighted for you and dh, and your family. Lovely, lovely news, and don't stop crying the tears of joy. This is the one time in your life when you can behave exactly how you want 

*Scaralooloo*: oh darling girl, I've been wiping the sweat from my forehead reading your post - so pleased it ended happily, but what a truly awful experience. I saw on your signature that your scan was on 20th instead of 23rd and wondered why....On a more positive note, Happy birthday for tomorrow  , and thank you for my lovely birthday wishes too. Always in my thoughts and hope you are OK.

*Charlie*: Good luck with your first IUI - you are on the same protocol as me.

*Locket*: Glad your pg is going well 

*Amethyst*: Thinking of you on the dreaded 2ww - hope PMA is good. 

*kdb*: How are you doing honey?  
*Cat1608*: Whoop Whoop!  Well done follies! Are you still loved up with your new man?

*TK*: Hi honey - not long to go until OTD - thinking of you and praying for a BFP. 

*KGDee*: Hi honey - so sorry about your BFN....and your unfortunate and slightly insensitive response from dh. I'm sure you've read on here that many of us have little spats with our dh's at important moments - it's the stress and pressure of tx and sometimes we just need to cope in our own way, in our own heads, before we are ready to share the experience. Sometimes a bit of silence is good, to clear the air, but make sure you ask for cuddles if you need them  (from him I mean, you get unlimited ones from us!) 

*Nikkican*: Nice to hear from you but what sad news about your Nan    Thinking of you.

*Commutergirl*: Have a lovely time in Italy 

*Dixie, Daisy, Tama, Huggies, Fred* (knew you wouldn't last the holiday without a sneaky log on   Hope you're still having a fab time) *lurkers* past and present, and anyone I've missed, hello to you all. 

*AFM*: I have just returned today from an absolutely lovely holiday with dh in Turkey. The weather was fabulous, we enjoyed lovely lazy days on the beach, lots of swimming in the sea, a few cheeky lunchtime beers, you know the score. It has done us both a lot of good. I have really enjoyed not thinking about IF, tx, and completely escaping (even though I took my folic acid with me, I didn't even bother to take them  ) It was liberating. Having said that, I am not sad to come home, it was just a lovely break at exactly the time it was needed. I'm in a positive frame of mind, which has been helped a lot by the lovely news we have had on here lately  
That's all for now my lovelies - back soon

Love to you all
WG xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Winegum!

Welcome back!   

So glad you had a great holiday and relaxed and a few cheeky beers, don't blame you.  Once again you have won the award for brilliant personal responses, I don't know how you do it.   

If I have to move onto IVF should this cycle not be positive then I don't want to leave this thread either.  I never thought it would be possible to feel close to people I haven't met before.  The support is just amazing.

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Winegum

Welcome back   

So glad you have had a lovely time, feeling relaxed and refreshed.


----------



## kdb

Winegum - welcome back honeybee!!  Glad to hear you had a magic holiday, sounds like it was perrrrrfect    

Scaraloo - what a scary couple of days you've had     You musn't have slept a wink on Saturday night    Really hope this is the last of the bleeding and everything goes smoothly from here to 2nd July and beyond.  Big hugs xoxoxo

CG - enjoy the wedding!


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Winegum*....YOU'RE BACK  wahoooooo........................!!! Glad to hear you let your hair down and completely immersed yourself in your holiday, it'll have done you the world of good. It's nice to just forget about everyday life and only think about what beach you're going to go to or what shall we have for lunch and oh the sun is setting it's gin o'clock time, I like those kind of worries  I had scan on Sunday because of all the bleeding so they didn't think it necessary for me to go again tomorrow. Next one is 2nd July, so not too long to wait. Just  my little bean stays with me. Lovely to have you back 

*Kdb* - It's been a pretty terrifying time that's for sure. But it was also so reassuring to have had the early scan and to know that for now everything is ok and growing. Just trying to stay positive. How's things with you? 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies

Hope you're all ok and that the sun is shining wherever you are today.

Going to try do some personal but on a train and am struggling a bit!! 

Beanie wanted to just send you a hug. I'm glad you're going to stay with us when you're going on to your ivf so we can be there to hear the news when you get your bfp. I'm keeping everything I've got crossed for you. Like the hunky vampire pic btw! xxx

Loopdy, Fingers crossed for your 2ww.

Trying & Honky, hope you're both holding out fingers crossed for those bfps.

Lots of love to all the pg girlies too, you give us all the hope to keep going  

Hi to those of you I've missed (it's impossible to scroll through all the posts on this stupid phone )

Tahiti xxx


----------



## Tahiti

I forgot you winegum...thanks for your welcome and I hope you enjoy my random thoughts. Am waiting on iui for august so you lovely ladies are keeping me going 

Tahiti x


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Tahiti

Glad your enjoying the lovely weather   , oh the pic hehe from series shown by hbo, absolutely love it.

Keeping everthing crossed for you hunni


----------



## loopylisa73

Scaraloo.!!!!! you must have been sooo scared hunnie...               put your feet up and take it easy for a while hunnie xxx So So glad the little beans heartbeat was right there for you to see all is well!!Its the most amazing feeling but also the scariest one too and i cant get my head round that     xx

Winegum .... sooo glad you had a fab holiday hunnie you needed it!! you were speechless (for about a second hehe) i still havent picked myself up off the floor haha sooo giggly all the time and yeah i have quite bad sickies, but all of that isnt really important xx

Commutergirl have a fab time at the wedding hun (dh parents have been to sicily and italy for the past 2 weeks) well over the moon doesnt cover it hunnie lol  xxxxx


Everyone keep well hugs and    for one and all

Lisa (Loops)

xx


----------



## xmasbaby81

OMG!!!!!!!!! Some exciting news on here! Huge congrats to Loopylisa on expecting twins, and au natural! And also Scaralooloo, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Sorry u had a scare, but just take it as that. My cousin bled numerous times throughout her pregnancy and is now due anytime, so it does happen! And how lovely for it to be au natural! U must be thrilled!

AFM - Well had a busy few months there between 2 holidays, a hen weekend and a trip to London but thats me home for a few weeks! lol Had my initial IVF consultation on 11th June. I got a much better vibe from this hospital than the last! Not quite as clinical and the nurse was lovely, answering all our questions and using some light humour which helped put us at ease. The waiting list is 11 months but they take it from when u started ur IUI so that would be Sept/Oct, so we're talking the end of the year. This is fine coz i have a busy schedule during the summer! I'll be popping back to keep an eye on u all and hoping we can maybe follow in Loopylisa and scaralooloo's footsteps with an "au natural" lol Take care girls, and wishing u all good luck xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hello

Can I please join you.  I'm just going through my first IUI.  Started injecting on Saturday, first scan this Friday.  Have found the injections fine so far, but am now thinking shouldn't I be getting side effects.  Sure if I had them I'd be wishing I hadn't - oh well!

Sorry for no personals, hopefully I'll get on track with where everyone is soon.

TG x


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Travel girl

Your more than welcome to join us, wishing you all the best for you cycle xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

this 2ww is torture!!! long long days !!!! still praying      

1 thing though, think u mite all be sending the   as i will be testing early !!!!!!!!!!!!! but i have tooo, as my OTD is same date as my IVF app so was advised by nurse to do this so if by any chance i had BFP i would have no need need to go to next stage of IVF.

so i will   . feel good though as we had great experience of 3rd  IUI

Please dont send the  

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi travel girl, I'm a new girl too and everyone is lovely here so welcome x

Trace, we won't send you  we'll send you our wishes for a bfp


----------



## Loopdy

Trace - I won't say anything, you have the nurses permission!!!

Travel girl - welcome to the best thread ever, everyone is just so supportive on here.  I didn't get any symptoms, the odd bit of tummy ache but nothing bad enough to take a paracetamol.  All the best with your IUI.

Xmas baby - you have been busy!  Glad you're feeling good about your IVF clinic.  I will be moving on to IVF if this IUI doesn't work but I'm asking if I can stay on here!  

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned, hope you have had a lovely evening,    

Does anyone know how to put the list back on, I'm totally lost with where everyone is??  I tried but it wouldn't work, possible user error!   

Loopdy
x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Evening everyone,
Just a quickie as I am doing displacement activity rather than finishing a work assignment 

Welcome, *Travel Girl.* Don't ask those side effects, they'll soon show up. I am at the end of week 2 and am currently entirely covered in spots.

Hello, lovely *Winegum*. Nice to have you back  You are right, having a cycle buddy has made it somehow a little easier. Even fun, maybe... If the result is good, of course.

*Trace*, I am getting itchy hands to test too. I sooo understand.

*Scaraloo*, OMG. I hope you are OK now, that sounds awful! I am so glad everything is OK. Did you tell everyone at the party why you had to go to A&E?

Hey *Tahiti*, your turn will come round sooner than you think. And you'll know what to expect -- all the gory details 

*NickyM*, good luck for tomorrow. With all of us thinking of you, you should sail through it 

*Commutergirl*, I am not going till Thursday. I guess I just got so excited because I haven't been away for months! Sorry to hear about work commitments. I think I saw a comment somewhere that indicated that you are a lecturer. It must be really hard with timetables set so far in advance and with our unpredictable bodies to account for. 

*Beanie,* I am totally with you on the chemistry at the IVF clinic. It was such a relief to meet our future doctor (potentially) and he wrote a lovely letter to my GP. (I am sure they are trained to call patients "charming couples"  but it was still sweet ) Anyway, good to hear that positive voice again. It seems like everyone has regular good and bad days here. I wouldn't have understood it before. What a wise lot we all are 

*Honky*, I don't dare ask, but I really want to hear that your spotting has stopped and you are OK? How are you doing honey? Please tell me we've both made it through Day 13?   

2ww ladies, may the force be with you 

Everyone else, big hugs too. It's so nice being a part of our strange little cyclical community


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

Sorry, I've been awol for the past few days, but I have been reading your posts to keep up to date! I've just needed a few days to get used to begin on the 2ww again.

Welcome *Travel girl.* You will love it here. the girls are fab and will answer whatever question you have. They are a fountain of knowledge!  I've not really had side effects with the drugs, only a bit of tiredness on days 2/3 then I've been ok.

*Honky* - how's things? Has the spotting stopped? 

*Tkbearlowey* - if you have the nurses permission, who are we to send the  - good luck!!!

*Loopdy* - how you coping? - we have the same test day! Stop me from symptom spotting - please!!!!! lol!

*Tahiti* - hello! Have you watched TrueBlood

*Scaralooloo* - I'm sorry you had such a scare - I hope that all is well now though and that you enjoyed your b'day. 

*Winegum* - welcome home! I'm glad you had a relaxing break - I'm sure it did you the world of good!

AFM - I'm doing ok. This is day 5 and I have no symptoms whatsoever! Not sure if this is a good or bad sign, but I'm trying to remain chillaxed and not think about it too much. Off to Devon for the w/e to visit my mum, so that should keep me busy for a few days, then my brothers baby is due on the 29th June so I'll need to find my fixed smile for a few days for that before I can come home! I know that sounds awful, and I'm sure I'll love my nephew to bits, but I must admit I am scared about the baby arriving before my OTD and how hard I'm going to find it. Only time will tell with that one.

Have a good day everyone!

I was getting lost....a quick update

Auntie Kerrie Started 2nd IUI OTD?
Bubbles2718 Moving on to IVF Good Luck...
Tkbearlowey 3rd IUI OTD 30th June
Amethyst 2nd IUI OTD 5th July
Sarah1986 2nd IUI OTD 3rd July 
Winegum IVF Apt 12/07 Good Luck...
Beanie_1 IVF Sept 
KGDee OTD 16th June 
Lillybee OTD?? 
Trying 2nd IUI OTD 26 June 
Honky 2nd IUI OTD 25th June
Cat 2nd IUI OTD 3rd July
Astral Starting 1st IUI 28th July 
Rungirl Started 4th IUI - cancelled trying again July
Fred73 Waiting to start 3rd IUI 
Loopylisa Natural BFP
Scarlooloo Natural BFP
Loopdy 2nd IUI OTD 6th July
Tahiti 1st IUI August
Travelgirl 1st IUI OTD??


----------



## kdb

* ** Sarah ** * 

                ​


----------



## Beanie3

Good Morning Ladies

Trace - You have the nurses permission so go ahead sweetie, like you said you need to know before your appointment, but really hoping you will not need it.    

Scaralooloo - Happy Birthday    , Hope you have a lovely and relaxing day..  

Nickym - Hope everything goes well with the op, we are all thinking of you    

Sending lots vibes to all the 2ww


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

I should be sorting out a few things before I leave, but I can't manage my addiction to this thread!   
*Loopdy* - I am keeping everything crossed for you.       After all you may not need to move on to IVF! I am pretty much in the same situation as you, so we are giving IUI one last go (just to make sure that we did it at a less stressful time than other times) and then move to IVF straight away. I'll be 39 this year and I cannot afford to wait for too long.
As a job I am a lecturer. So the summer is a bit more relaxed, in that at least we don't have the weekly teaching commitments, but all the research commitments are squeezed in this period... no rest for the wicked! 
What about your job?

*Scaralooloo* - happy birthday!!!       
Phew, you must have had a big scare.   So glad that they reassured you and that you heard your little Scaralooloo's heartbeat, I can't even imagine the emotions. 
No, I haven't had the bxxxxy time to buy myself anything new for the wedding  . But it will be EXTREMELY informal, so I am not too concerned about it (apart from the fact that last night I couldn't find the top I was planning to wear!). I am definitely planning to treat myself to something new for the August wedding, that will be more on the posh side.

*Beanie* - There is so much going on that I believe it's normal to feel overwhelmed.    I agree that letting your hair down won't do any harm. The consultant we saw a few weeks ago said that as long as we behave sensibly he won't ban alcohol or caffeine from our diet as this would only cause stress. I am happily trusting him 

*Winegum* - welcome back girlie!    I wasn't expecting you to be back so soon. So glad that you had a great time and you managed not to think about all this stuff that takes too much of our thoughts.

*Travelgirl* - welcome! good luck for your your IUI. I was also lucky enough not to have any side effects from the meds, but certainly they were doing their job, looking at my scans. It is extremely subjective, so don't worry if you don't have any side effects: the medications are still working.

*Tahiti* -  did I ever say welcome to you? sorry - I am struggling to keep track with the thread...

*Xmasbaby* - hi!   glad that you got positive vibes from the new clinic. I might join you on the IVF thread, but I love this one so much that I am not too keen on leaving 

*Tkbl* - oh well, if the nurse gave you permission we'll turn a blind eye this time  . when are you testing? so good that you have a PMA. Fingers crossed!   

*Tryingx3* - OK, we might meet around some airport tomorrow then! Have a fab holiday!  
Yes, I am a lecturer, which means that my teaching commitments are pretty much fixed if I don't want to give any explanations; this is why we are planning to cascade IUI+IVF straight away before the Autumn semester starts. On the other hand, if I need a few hours off for an appointment I don't need to officially ask anyone because our working hours are not so strictly fixed (nor do I feel guilty as I end up too often working at night or on weekends, so I am certainly more in credit than in debit!).

Hi to *Amethyst, Honly, Sarah1986, Kdb, Sparkles, Loopy* - hope you are all doing fine.
I'll read you next week! bye!

Commutergirl


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

*Beanie* & *Kdb* -  Thank you so much for my birthday wishes  Love the dance Kdb made me  Hope you girlies are fine and dandy 

*Amethyst* - Thanks for the birthday wishes  Don't worry about lack of symptoms, everyone is different and not everyone experiences them but it doesn't mean that nothing is happening. I hope you have a lovely time with your mum in Devon, hope the weather shines for you. Stay strong honey 

*Trying* - Fingers and toes still crossed for you and Honky  A few family members and close friends already knew but the rest soon found out as everyone was so worried about me. It's not ideal but it's just one of those things that couldn't be helped. I want to tell everyone and shout it from the rooftops but I'm also hesitant at the moment. I hope you get some good news soon 

*Loopdy* - Hope you're looking after yourself honey and not going too  with the 2WW. Fingers and toes crossed  

*Tkbearlowey* - You have our blessing to test early honey  the pee stick police he says "yes!"  Fingers and toes crossed 

*Travel Girl* -  and welcome this is a great thread and you'll be made to feel so welcome. I just can't leave, I love it so much  Good luck for your cycle 

*Xmasbaby* - Good to hear from you and fingers crossed you might not need that IVF appointment after all 

*Loopylisa* - I bet you can't stop giggling  not one but two heartbeats it's brilliant! Hope the sickness goes away soon 

*Tahiti *- Hope you're well honey 

*Commutergirl* - Thanks for the birthday wishes  Have a great time in Italy, I'm sure you'll look gorgeous in whatever you wear! Hope the sun is shining on you 

Hello to all my other lovelies, *Winegum* and anyone else I've missed off 

*AFM* - Well it's my actual birthday today and I've already been given the best present in the world  Everybody has been spoiling me rotten and DH is taking me to see Oliver this afternoon and then dinner to a Gordon Ramsay/Angela Hartnett pub...mmmmm yummy! Sober one this year but I don't mind one little bit! 
Happy sunshine everyone 

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## locket83

OMG Loopy- congratulations! TWINS! Wow! that is so amazing and even more so that they were naturally concevied! Just goes to show that anything really can happen and never to give up hope!!   

Scaraloo- so sorry to hear about your scare, you must have been petrified but so glad to see everything is ok, it really is such a postive sign that you have seen the little heartbeat   

Beani so sorry iui didnt work out for you honey but im sure ivf is going to be the one for you and it will work    the chances are so so much higher, you will be a mummy soon xx

Winegum, glad you had a nice hol, i think the best thing for the body and soul is rest and relaxation and of course the odd glass of vino   

Good luck to amethyst, loopdy, tkbearly and anyone else on the 2ww lots of    for you xx

Travel girl- good luck for your 1st IUI x

To everyone else I have missed hope you are all doing well.
  For some more BFP's for you, be looking out for them   

Enjoy the sunshine


 
Locket xxx


----------



## honky

Hi everyone. 

A quickie for me as no time, rushed off my feet at work and as you all know no private access to PC at home until sunday!

Well I was right bloody   arrived yesterday   . I picked myself up and got on the phone to the clinic and have had a new scan today, womb lining 4.3mm and start the stimming again tonight. I was really upset initially as thought this time would be the one, but we're now thinking 3rd time lucky   . Spoke to clinic nurse this morning and the clinic recommend 4 attempts at iui before seeking IVF which of course is so much more expensive. I think as I am right back on the wagon and starting stimming again tonight, it hasn't really hit me.

Anyway loads of love to all my fellow people on here, couldn't do it without your support. 

Honky xxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Honky - So sorry sweetie it has not worked   , but its good that you are able to get on with next one...Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Tahiti

Hello lovely ladies,

am on the train again so won't attempt personals but hope you're all oK.

Amethyst, thanks for adding me to the list it's made me v excited! I think I'll try trueblood, particular after seeing beanie's pic!!

Honky, Fingers crossed for your third time lucky.

Lots of love,
Tahiti x
Scaralooloo happy birthday sweetie, enjoy your day.


----------



## loopylisa73

Scaraloo Happy Birthday Hunnie hope you and bubba have a lovely time xx  

Honky ...Sooo sorry AF arrived hun, but its a good thing that you have  some PMA about starting straight away xxx   

Travelgirl.... welcome and this is definatley the place you need to be to vent chat laugh and cry as all of the ladies here are amazing xx


Lisa (loops)  xxxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Sorry haven't been online for a while, but been trying to keep busy and not think about the 2ww too much   . Just a couple of personals ;-


Loopy - OH MY GOD!!!!! I am soooooooooooo pleased for you. Twins are so special    


Scaraloo - sorry to hear about your scare, but hope you are ok now and resting lots


Winegum - welcome back! Yep i'm still loved up with my fab man   


Honky - sorry it didn't work this time, sending you   


AFM - day 5 of 2ww and coping quite well I think. Saturday - day after basting - I felt awful. Felt really bloated and was convinced I had over stimulation but I guess with 1 maybe 2 follies it's unlikely! Felt alot better on sunday. Been feeling abit crampy at today i've been getting quite alot of sharp pains - hope that's not bad news.   . I have a blood test on monday to check I have ovulated - does anyone else have this or maybe it's becos I have PCOS And so I guess I don't ovulate regularly? Please please let me have ovulated   


Love to you all - and sorry for lack of personals


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

***Happy Birthday Scaralooloo***   
Hope you are having a wonderful evening.
Loads of Love Winegum xxx


Everyone else


----------



## Loopdy

Evening lovely ladies! 

*Sarah* - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!  Hope you're having a good evening with your show and dinner 

Hi *Cat* - no I don't have the blood test to check for ovulation, would be nice to have that re-assurance though. I'm on day 3 of my 2ww and keeping busy is definitely the best. Sorry to hear you've had tummy pains, I had them all last week and eventually starting taking paracetamol. I thought I had "laid too many eggs" but no, just one follie this time which was totally unexpected.

*Honky* - sorry your nasty AF arrived. Sending you a big  It seems no sooner do you get AF that you start all over again, I really hope it's third time lucky, sounds good to me  

*Commutergirl - *it's good that you don't have to worry so much about your job, what do you lecture on? I wish you all the best with this cycle so you don't have the added stress and money to find with IVF. I just started back at Virgin Media Busines as Business Services Manager which I love. I used to work there as kinda like a project manager but have been away for a few years (due to redundancy). I haven't told anyone at work but plan my own diary so been able to work from home on the day of basting, lucky really.

*Amethyst - *my test day is the 6th July but I will do my best to send you all the    and discourage you from anaylsying everything although I'm rubbish at that too !  Keeping everything crossed for you!!  Is day 1, day of basting? If so, I'm on day 3 and haven't had any tummyache which is soooooo nice having had it for over a week. Hope that's not a bad sign though!

*Locket* *- *hi there, how are you getting on?

Wishing *all* our lovely ladies on here a big hello and hope you're having a lovely evening.

AFM - I'm doing fine after basting and my tummy ache has at last subsided, at least for the time being. Because of the score with the footie it means our party will now be on Sunday which is brill because people won't drink as much nor want to stay over so I don't have to wash loads of bed linen!!! Whoopeee!!!

Loopdy
x


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Just a quickie from me. *Honky*, darling, I am so sorry #2 didn't work out. It's all in the past now. It's just brilliant how quickly you've managed to get back on the winding road  Here is to a big perfect egg meeting a nice swimmer and falling for each other this time   

Sarah, a belated happy birthday 
trying
XXX


----------



## Scaralooloo

Thanks for all my birthday wishes  Had a great day out and the sun was shining  perfect!

*Honky* - Really sorry that it didn't work out for you this time round  Great news that you're able to get straight onto the next one, third time lucky 

Sorry no personals today but thinking of you all 

Love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## charlie321

Happy Friday girls   . I hope you are all ok.

Sorry to be a real thickie but I've got a question. I'm meant to start my injections on my cycle day 2. The clinic asked me to ring on day 1 and at the planning meeting the nurse said day 1 is the first full day of af. Now af has literally just arrived and so does this count as a full day or will that be tomorrow?? I don't want to ruin my IUI by injecting too early or late and as I've never done this before I'm being over paranoid   

Sorry if this is a dumb question but my brain has disappeared!!

Charlie.x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Charlie,

My clinic say that if you get your period before 12pm it counts as day one, if after 12pm count the next day as day one.

Hope that helps and please don't think any question is silly, there are some great ladies on here who have lots of knowledge no matter what your question.  If it's worrying you it's valid!!!   

Hope this helps and wishing you lots of    

Loopdy
x


----------



## charlie321

Oh thanks Loopyd. It's good to know I can be a dizzy blonde here (I am actually blonde btw).  Af started about 11am and I would normally class it as day one. I'm going to start injecting tomorrow night. Dh will be in charge of that as long as he's not had too much cider   .

I really appreciate the advice you guys have. This is all a bit scary and I love that there's a home here to help us all get through it.   

Hope you all have a good and lucky weekend.x

Charlie.x


----------



## tkbearlowey

HAPY WEEKEND EVERYONE.

HOPE WE GET LOTS O SUN   

TRACE XXXXXXXX


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi I hope your all enjoying the sun,its lovely.I was hoping i could ask a question about timing.
I have a reg 30/31 day cycle.Im having diui in brno and wondered if you think its a terrible idea to book the flights for the time I assume ill be day 12?Any advice would help.I was going to book the flights today but I just have this niggle at the back of my head. Thanks so muchxo


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi g&t

I have a regular 28 day cycle and the earliest I'll have basting is day 13 as the follicles aren't the right size yet.  Not sure how that would all work with you but best to be on the safe side?  Is there any way you can fly on another day?
TG x


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi travel girl.my day 14?? will be the 3rd august, we were going to fly in the 1st and come home the 3rd.our flight would be around 21.00,so if needs be even if it turned out to be day 13,(sorry for being so confussing)I could still go that day.My god this is confussing.Im so nervous,Im not stupid that iui will work the first time,but after 8 icsi with dhs sperm I have to trust that my body can do this,I have a son he's 18 and we've been having all kinds of treatment ever since. If you can think of any magic tricks or potions i can try I will. TMI ALERT since iv gotten older my cm is barely noticable.Im 37 and wondered if that was old age lol and can something be done to encourage it to come back? Sorry for all the questions and thanks for the info Traceyxo
I also meant to say,in my normal cycle i ovulate @day 17,would that have any bearing on it? Im having clomid 100 and a trigger


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Sorry no personals. feeling little low, but wanted to come and send you all hugs      and lots positive vibes, especially to all the ladies on their 2ww       

Beanie xx


----------



## loopylisa73

*Beanie*......  sorry your feeling a little low hunnie ...Take care xxxxxxx

Love Loops xx


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - sending you lots of   and   . Hope you feel better soon.


We're all here for you honey.


AFM - blood test tomorrow to see if I have ovulated. Feel fine, still getting the odd sharp pain and cramps, but apart from that nothing. 6 days til OTD, so wonder if anything has happened at all. Time will tell I guess!


Hope you are all enjoying the beautiful weather.


 and    and    to my fellow girlies on   


cat xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Good luck Cat xxx
     

Loops xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

wow, what lovely weather this week. Had some of my family for bbq and all went fantastic, just knackered now.

4 more days for 1st IVF..  . very excited but also very scared but very positive,

waiting for    to arrive after my last IUI. she on the way me thinks.
Such mixed feelings as i am gutted yet again IUI has not worked but on other hand we are just SOOOOOOOOOOO lucky to go straight onto IVF on the day AF arrives, so hoping we will get started on Thursday as day 1.

     

trace


----------



## Tahiti

Good luck trace for the ivf.

Chin up poor beanie, I hope you're ok. Sending you a really big hug xxx

hope you other lovely ladies are ok. Got af on Saturday but that means two months until iui so trying not to be too grumpy with dh. 

Tahiti xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Trace thats fab that you can go straight into IVF, sooo many ladies have to wait months for appt.. Good Luck Hunnie xx

Loops xx


----------



## Beanie3

Hope you ladies have had a lovely weekend, Trace good news that you can get started that quick for IVF..

Sending lot's positive vibes you all you on 2ww....      

AFM think i have hit rock bottom, had chat with DH yesterday and he admitted he is not sure if he could cope with the fact we may never be able to have a family, broke my heart     to hear him say that, not sure how to deal or cope with this news, we have agreed we need to take things a day at a time.


----------



## loopylisa73

Beanie.... Im sorry that you have had to hit rock bottom with a bump hun, you hit hard and fast and while your there nothing DH or any of us can say  will help until your ready, but i did hit that same bottom love and hard but once there i curled up shut the whole sorry mess out and licked my wounds and in a little while you will do the same hun....Just take some time to cry and shout and when you are ready we/I am here for you xxx

Take care you

Love and Hugs

Lisa xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Beanie_1* -   Oh honey I'm so sorry you're feeling so low   This is the most difficult thing that any couple can go through together and I'm so sorry that you've hit rock bottom. I know I keep saying it but don't give up hope honey, miracles can happen. I never thought it would happen for me, so it could happen for you as well. Maybe you both just need to take a break and do something nice together, remember what it was about each other that you fell in love with. Have a romantic night out as a couple, no talk of tx or babies. I hope things get easier for you and I  that before long you get some good news. Take care of yourself honey  

Hello to all you other ladies hope you're all well and enjoying this heatwave.

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## Winegum

*Beanie* honey, I just want to second what all the other ladies have said  I read your diary too and on there you said how you felt like the problem was all with you which made things worse for you. I have to tell you honey that the problem is not all with you - as your nurses and consultant have said, there was no reason for it not to work. There are two of you doing this and the fact that nothing has happened by now means that this is a thing you take joint responsibility for. I have struggled with this a lot but I now accept that it's not just me - it's both of us, so I just wanted to encourage you to not feel guilty. I'm sure your dh accepts that it is not just your problem. Have your read Huggies' and daisy's IVF diaries? They are both ex IUIers, both got a BFP on their first IVFs having tried and failed for years. I'm not saying that will happen to me or you but I am saying we should take strength and encouragement from it. You are right to take one day at a time, and spoil yourself a bit too. My mum reminded me on the phone last night that it was only 2 weeks until my IVF apt (as if I didn't know!) and I said, "Yes, only two more weeks to drink wine." I have found this break in between tx liberating, and yes, I am thinking maybe I will get a nautral BFP because it seems that so many ladies do, almost as many ladies as who get pg through tx! Keep the faith honey.  It's not all over yet by a long way.

Loads of love, Winegum xxx
Back for more personals later eveyone x


----------



## Loopdy

Beanie - I am so sorry to read that you feel so low.  Sometimes it's just not possible to pick ones self up and start over with optismism and we need a break from it all.

I know how going through treatment can make you feel responsible for not getting pregnant, I feel the same with my dh.  I know that when our DH's tell us how sad they are at not having a baby it just breaks our hearts.  And for me, that's somehow worse.

I totally agree with Winegum on the IVF topic.  Please keep in mind all the ladies that have got a BFP from this treatment and I'm sure that you will add to that with yours.

Sending you a massive virtual    and lots of strength to get through this horrid upsetting and stressful time.

Loopdy
x


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Ladies,

I'm on day 8dpi and feeling ok today.  I did wake up on Saturday morning with really bad tummy ache which wasn't nice but I'm guessing that is too early for implantation which was on 21st June?   

Yesterday, apologies tmi coming along......I had quite a whittish "release" which was the same as when I ovulate?  Anyone any ideas.  Sorry to be gross ladies but I had to ask!!   

How are my fellow 2ww getting on?  I think the second week will go slow, the first week went quite fast.  Working from home today waiting for my wheelie bin house to arrive - oh to be a grown up!    

A big hello to none 2 wweekers and to our pregnant girls, whoop whoop!!!   
Loodpy
xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Just a quick one as I have a splitting headache after the hot journey from the airport.

Lovely *Beanie*, a massive hug to you. You are only not even half way through the options, you mustn't let it get to you so soon. It's taken a long time so far, but your age is entirely on your side and you have to try a few more times before you have such dark thoughts. It is torture trying, but we have all started it, so have to try all he options available. I don't think it's time yet to face up to not having babies. And I agree with everyone -- good sperm stats just isn't enough, there are plenty of other male factors!

A quick update on me as I know I counted success stats like crazy on this chain. I hope this will help the 2ww'ers. We have a BFP. Trying to be very restrained with excitement and it certainly doesn't really feel real (though all the cramps do!)

Love to all and hang in there
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Tryingtryingtrying

Congratulations!


----------



## cat1608

Beanie - sending you lots and lots of hugs honey    


Trying x 3 - WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO       .


Am so pleased for you


Love and hug to the rest of you ladies 


Cxx


----------



## Loopdy

Trying!!!  That is the best news!!!!  Absolutely fantastic!!!!  Whoop whoop!!!  I really am so pleased for you.  We have to know all the details, when your headache has gone!!!  It's made my day to be honest after coming in trying to build a God damn wheelie bin house with dh for 3 hours and had to give up!

                        spinspinspin

Loopdy
x


----------



## Winegum

Trying...Trying...Trying  
 Succeeded...Succeeded...Succeeded  


Whoop Whoop... Yay hay... Yee Haa   
OMG!!!!   I almost missed that, just skimming through the posts......More details please. Fantastic news and many congratulations to you and dh
Love Winegum xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Everyone

Trying - That is most brilliant news             am so happy and excited for you both...    

Here's to seeing more BFP's ladies 

Sending you all hugs     and lot's positive vibes     

Thank for your responses ladies, what i love about you all is that we can put how we feel without being judge, i know that i should not blame myself about why it's not working but just can't help myself right now, making some small positive steps to move forward, got 2 lovely weekends planned over the next 2 months (sadly due to job have to work weekends) with DH, he has been so lovely to me and we are rediscovering ourselves as we were before we started tx, starting to spoil myself this week hehehe...At least the only way i can go is forward now..

Beanie xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

WOW trying thats AMAZING !!!!!!!!                           

That great well done you xxx 

How far are you hunnie wow sooo great xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tahiti

Congrats trying, that's wonderful news   

hope you're all ok ladies xxx


----------



## honky

Hi all.

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Fantastic news Hun.             

*Beanie* - Sending you loads of  

Hello to everyone else sending you all  

AFM - Well eventful few days. Back on track with round 3, 3rd time lucky. Spent the day on Thursday in hospital with suspected hernia, to be told an infection, I waited 9 hours on the ward for a doctor to visit to tell me didn't have to have an operation, but just antibiotics instead! A long day seeing as I left home for work and then got hope at 10pm that night . Much better than it was thank god. Of course my main worry was would it affect the stimming, but have had assurance from 3 doctors and my clinic that it won't affect. Back to work on Wednesday. I have been making the most of the sunshine though . Have scan on Wednesday to see how follies are going, hopefully well as we keep saying 3rd time lucky. Me and DH are not getting on at all tonight, I'm tearful and bitter with him and he just the same back to m! Hormones again I'm guessing.

Well enough of me maudlin on, have a good evening, I cant wait for the normal TV to come back again!!

Love Honky xxx


----------



## nickym

Hi ladies hope your all well, thank you for the lovely wishes while i was back in hospital.  Im home and recovering so i'll be able look after you better... Ive started to update your list, i'll get this posted tomoorrow and hope we have lots more good news on this thread soon

Night all xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Tryingtryingtrying *- OMG              that is the best news ever! Well done you and DH, you must be over the moon! Look after yourself and let us know when you're first scan is.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Thank you for all your good wishes and wheelie bin stories. It's been wonderful reading them this morning.

Unfortunately, I started spotting and then saw a bloodclot on the toilet tissue earlier today, so immediately did two different HPTs, the Superdrug one is negative and the internet cheapie one is very faint (fainter than last week). I am waiting for the nurses to call me back (left a happy message at 9 and two hours later this), but I am about 90 percent sure we've lost it. Clutching at faint-line straws here. But I've stopped burping (which was happenning almost continuously last week, do not feel constipated and have period-like cramps now; I found pregnancy cramps to be different.)    That was the shortest glimpse of happiness -- such a nice feeling for a whole three days. DP was in tears too.  Should I hear otherwise, I will let you know immediately. At least we know we can actually conceive. Thankfully I am at home today, I don't know if I could cope with this at work.


----------



## g&amp;t

Good Morning trying,I have everything crossed for you both.Bleeding and Even clotting isnt un heard of in early pregnancy.I feel for you both,partners act like they're the strong one because your going through it,but I can see your partener is 100% in this with you.your a lucky girl.Im keeping everyting crossed for you birdxoxoxox Tracey


----------



## honky

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Thinking of you hun.  that it is just a false alarm and you are still pregnant. Take care loads of love xxxxxx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Trying* - Oh honey keep strong  I know exactly how you feel, I had bleeding a couple of weekends ago and thought I'd lost my little bean and a scan showed everything to be ok. Bleeding is quite common in early pregnancy and sometimes throughout. I shall  that everything is ok and that your little bean sticks with you, they might give you an early scan to make sure everything is ok. Do you have an early pregnancy unit at your hospital? If so maybe just go up there as they usually allow you to just walk in as an emergency patient. Take care honey


----------



## amethyst_uk

Trying - I have everything crossed for you hun.


----------



## Loopdy

Trying - I am crossing everything for you and hope that it's nothing to worry about.  Thank heavens you aren't at work.  I really hope you get back to your cloud nine soon.

Sending you and your dh lots of strength to get through this.   

Loopdy
xx


----------



## Beanie3

Trying - Keeping everything crossed sweetie         ,


----------



## cat1608

Trying - we are all   that your little bean is safe and well and it's just early pregnancy bleeding.


We are all thinking of you and sending you lots of   and   .


Lots of love


Cxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Thank you everyone for you kind thoughts. I am pretty certain it's not our turn this month. Bleeding is heavy now, as is cramping -- very much like a period, though I normally have more warning signs. Today is the last day of week five and 20 dpiui. I think that might even technically count as a chemical pregnancy, albeit a late one, rather than a miscarriage. Is that right? 

I have an appointment booked for 8:30 tomorrow. I assume they will tell me what levels of HCG I have left in my blood. At least I now know what a positive test looks like   Every time I think about it, the tears come rolling. I guess that's a good thing, though it doesn't feel liek that at the moment. We got a council approval for building an extension for a baby room today  Sod's law.
X

PS  Here is to more positives to come and stay for all of us. Thank you again, everyone, and sorry I got you all excited. I am going to try to distract myself.
XXX


----------



## cat1608

Trying


You have nothing to feel sorry for about getting us all excited. We share in each other's joy and pain - that's what we're here for.


Hope tomorrow goes ok - keep us posted. Sending you   .


Take care honey


Cxx


----------



## Beanie3

Trying, you having nothing to appologise for, as Cat has said we are here to share our ups and downs      xx


----------



## Winegum

Tryingtryingtrying, honey, I'm so sorry things are so up and down for you at the moment.  I'm thinking of you and sending you huge hugs  Really hoping for good news tomorrow    
Love Winegum xxx


----------



## Tahiti

Trying, sending you lots of love and positive thoughts. Hope all is ok tomorrow, we're all here for you whatever. Tahiti xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Trying.......... I dont know what to say hunnie except we are here for you     

Love Loops xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Trying, just to echoe the comments from everyone.  I'm sending you lots of     .  If it is what you suspect I'm so terribly sorry   .

We are here for you no matter how you feel.

Lots of love for tomorrow
Loopdy
x


----------



## Travel Girl

Trying - I'm so sorry.  Sending huge     to you and DH.

TG xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Well thats it for me and IUI.   sneaked in through the night.!!!!
I have very mixed feelings today as tomorrow we start IVF treatment, though am hoping i will still be ok to stay on this board as you are all so friendly and love it here.

Off to catch train to Aberdeen shortly for aou app tomorrow,

spaek soon and love to all.

Trying - thinking of you

Love T x


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Trying* - Like all the other girls have said, don't apologise for anything. I'm sending you a HUGE cyber hug     and so sorry that you're having to go through this. Lets pray  and hope  for some good news today. Take care of yourself


----------



## Beanie3

Tkbearlowey - so sorry hunni that af caught you, of course you can stick around   , wishing you all the best with IVF sweetie xxx

Trying - really hope you get some good news sweetie...     

Sending lots psoitive vibes and hugs to you all


----------



## honky

*Tryingtryingtrying* - so sorry hunny   . Hope you got on OK in the clinic today . Sending you loads of hugs and I'm here for you if there is anything I can do or say to help you through this    xxx

*tkbearlowey* - Sorry the old witch arrived, but good luck for the IVF 

Love and hugs to everyone else   

*AFM* - Had a scan of follies today, looking good. Have 3 that are around 14mm and one of 10mm.To carry on stimming and back again Friday for another scan and diui on Monday all being well . First time I have had a decent amount so thinking maybe third time lucky .

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Last night I wrote my post twice and lost it each time as I got to the end! So   

Anyway will try again today but just a quick post as back at work   How come it only takes a few days after the end of your holiday for you to feel as if you have never been away. Never mind, my boss is MIA and no idea when will return so making the most of quiet time.

Have been keeping up to date with most of you while I have been away but will be a bit longer before back to the long posts   Just wanted to catch up with a few of you now though...

Trying - Sending you lots of     and hope things went better than expected at the clinic this morning. Seems as if after the tough time of treatment, life should get a bit easier after a BFP but doesn't seem to work like that and just seems to be more hurdles to over come    

Scaralooloo - Sorry you are also having more to deal with and hopefully just lots of   weeks and months to come now   

Beanie - Hope you are feeling a bit better and more positive about moving on. Sending you lots of     too. We all know how you feel and are here when you need us but sending you some   as it will happen but obviously taking it's time! 

To all those on 2ww, hope it goes past quickly and positively   

Tkbearlowey - sorry to hear about your BFN but looking forward to hearing about your IVF experiences as may well be joining you after the summer    

Winegum - Sounds as if you had a good holiday and break from everything. When do you start again?   

Hi to everyone else, Commutergirl, Cat, Tahiti, Honky, Loopylisa, Loopdy, travel girl, amethyst and anyone else I have missed   

AFM - back from 2 weeks holidays with my family and some good and some bad. Don't think I will be spending more than a few days with my brother and his fiancee again as she was hard work but got to know my sisters boyfriend much better and feel happier about who she is with. Weather was good though and shopping even better   Ate far too much especially ice cream so now have to lose about 5 pounds before start losing the rest of the weight!! Also bought some pregnancy tests while I was out there as told my DH that the ones here don't work as we keep getting BFN so need some American ones to get a BFP   Lets hope it works when I start my next IUI end of July. 

Keep positive everyone as it will happen for us all but just have to be patient which is something I am always in short supply of!!


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Fred73 - welcome back from holiday - sounds eventful!

Trying - How are things today?  Sending loads of    

Tkbearlowey - Sorry about your BFN.    to you and DH.  Good luck with your IVF journey and fingers crossed for a BFP soon.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, well I've just come back from basting so am now on official 2ww.  Testing date is officially 15th July although the nurse did say I could test a day or two earlier.  I will be having an HCG booster next Monday so they want there to be 7 clear days after that before testing else I could get a false positive.  Couldn't handle that!

Feeling quite emotional.  The procedure was much quicker than I was expecting (this is my first IUI).  I know I've done everything I can to this cycle but I keep thinking that it's unlikely to work first time.

Got my acu lady coming here in an hour so am hoping she will calm me down and some positivity will return later on.

Hope you all OK ladies, I'm off for a cuppa and watch the tennis for a bit.

TG x


----------



## charlie321

Hello everyone   

Trying - I'm so sorry that you're going through such an awful time. Sending you some   .x

Hope everyone else is ok.

After a great welcome last week I've been a bit distant so I thought I'd share with you how I'm getting on so far. Got my af on Friday so I've been injecting Buserelin and Puregon since Saturday and I have to admit they sting a bit and I have a lovely bruise on my bum. I've got my first scan on Friday so I hope things are happening   . Not had any side effects other than sore boobs and the odd twinge here and there so I guess things are going ok so far. It's obviously very early days but it does feel strange to be in treatment. Dh said he also feels weird about it and doesn't like having to inject me so this is new territory in our relationship. I'm thinking about having some acupuncture done but i keep putting off ringing them! Silly, I know.

I'll keep you updated as I like reading how you guys get on. It's really good to know when it's worked for others but it is so sad when it doesn't and I can only hope and pray that it will for all of us in the end   .

Charlie.x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

was on the last board but somehow lost it from my list v weird.

I hope you are all ok - am now on day 7 of cycle and just took last clomid dose - scan on sunday day 11 to check on follies. My ovaries are feeling big and active - not as much as with IVF but still pretty big and tender - is this normal for clomid?? have had mood swings and headaches but not much else in the way of side effects............

lots of love    and PMA for all
C


----------



## amethyst_uk

Tkbearlowey - So sorry it didn't work hun.    Good luck for IVF.   


AFM - having a bad day.  I'm 11dpiui and had a "bit of a moment" at work sat in the loos in tears feeling very sorry for myself trying to work out how I was going to make myself look normal before facing my colleagues today.  I blamed hayfever, which apparently wasn't believed by anyone (according to my boss who is the only one who knows what's going on).  There are 2 new grandparents at work and I was "forced" to look through one of the baby's "photoshoots" that was done last week.  It was just too much for me and I felt like they were rubbing it in that I can't conceive (even though they don't know!).  Over sensitive or what!


Anyway, the day improved and I came hope and did a HPT - BFN.  Not really surprised, as I have no symptoms whatsoever but I have tested early, so fingers crossed things will change.  


Does IUI actually work?  ?  I'm not convinced.


Gosh I'm mardy!  I'll be glad when the "real" amethyst returns to this body.


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies

amethyst I'm sorry you're feeling so fed up, it's so hard at work when nobody knows what's going on. I'm thinking about telling someone at work in case I'm upset/feeling rubbish/grumpy when I start, do you think it's a good idea? I hope iui works I'm on my two month countdown  

honky, fingers crossed, and for you too travel girl.

Trace, sorry about af but fingers crossed for your ivf.

Hope I've got all those right, on my phone which is v tricky for personals 

Tahiti xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Tahiti I told one boss last round of IVF as I could not keep escaping from work for scans etc without them getting suspicious, he was fab and covered for me and kept everything (I think ) confidential............good luck hun and sorry about looking thro baby photos is v difficult - when I had my MC earlier in the year a colleague whose wife was having a baby would call her every day sat next to me to chat and coo and then plastered the room with pics of the new born - wow it was hard - take a deep breath and say 'it WILL be me' in your head over and over  - or run away to the loo    

Amythest keep the faith hun - IUI does work  - I have to believe that    and there are lots of bumps on this thread to prove it - but it can take its time    

lots of love
C


----------



## cat1608

Hi Ladies

*Trying* - thinking of you honey and  everything went ok for you today. 
*Honky* - hoping scan goes well for you on friday and basting on monday. Fingers xd 3rd time lucky for you 

*Travel Girl* - good luck with the 2ww

*Charlie* - keep going. You're doing well and do try the acupuncture as it's lovely and relaxing. I've had to stop only because of cash flow, but worth a go!
*Tkbearlowey* - so sorry  got you and good luck for your IVF appointment. You must stay with us and let us know how you're getting on.

*Tahiti* - good luck with the scan on sunday

*Scaraloo and LoopyLisa* - hope you are your beans are well.

*Beanie1* - how are you feeling today honey? Anymore positive? Sending you lots of 

*Amethyst *- so sorry honey, but hope AF doesn't arrive.
Hi to everyone else - sending you all  and 

AFM - 12 dpiui with otd on saturday. Felt loads of cramps, pains etc last week, but all seems to have settled now. I haven't been feeling anything, apart from the odd sore boob but get that when due on anyway, but have felt bit sickie and crampy tonite - again I often feel sickie with AF, but not very often crampy, but who knows with the treatment? Not sure what to think really, but time will tell. Still feel quite detached from it all asthough it is happening to someone else  .

Cxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

I am back from Italy and quite pleased to see that I haven't missed the whole of the British summer after all! 

*Tryingx3* - Sweetie, what should I say?  I was going through the past few pages of the thread and was about to write how happy I was for you, and then I saw the updates. I am sending you a big, big hug.   

*Beanie* - hope you are feeling better.    I also have those dark moments when I think "come the end of the summer I will either be pregnant or have to forget about it". We are not going to have more than one IVF, so not long till I find out my destiny. 
So far my recipe is thinking of something else, but I am not sure if it will work after then.
So, if it is any consolation, all I can tell you is that you are not alone. Not much, I know...

*Fred* - welcome back!  Are you American or did you move the whole family to the other side of the pond for the holiday? I laughed at your family arrangements! not easy to spend your time with people you find annoying - particularly your holiday time! 
So do you reckon American HPTs have a higher positive rate  ? Could you please order a full stock for all the ladies around here? 

*Travel Girl *- good luck on your 2ww! keep yourself busy!

*Amethyst* - sorry about your BFN.   Yes, IUI DOES work, and there are several girls around here who can prove it. We must believe in it!

*Tkbearlowey* - sorry dear   . Fingers crossed for your IVF. I might see you on the IVF thread soon...

*Tahiti* - on telling people at work, I know what you mean! Keeping completely quiet just adds to the stress.
So far I only told a colleague: I might need someone to stand in for me for an activity this month in cases it clashes with scans, etc, and she was the perfect person to ask as she works in a related field and, most important, as I know she will keep quiet and try to be helpful without judging.
If in September we are moving on to IVF I might have to tell my boss; he is a family man, so I hope he'll understand. However, working in a mostly male environment does not make things easier: I reckon they haven't had a maternity leave for a good 20-30 years, so I guess that should I ever succeed with this whole business they would be awkward to say the least! 

*Cat1608* - fingers and toes crossed for you!    keep us posted!

*Charlie* - good luck! Yes, once you start here a whole series of new feelings opens. Keep talking to each other, and treat yourselves to something nice; the important thing is not to have your whole life revolving around IUI - which is intrinsically only partially feasible as you have to fit your commitments around it anyway!

Big hugs to *Scaralooloo, Winegum, Loopdy, Honky* and everyone else - what are you girls up to?
    

AFM - I am waiting for AF to arrive to start my last IUI. officially she should appear next Wednesday, but she is likely to be here earlier. Hope not too early to mess up all my carefully planned timetable! Argh!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi Emma   

I've just started injecting and I'm not good with needles either. I got my dh to do them and I look away at the telly or something. I told him not to tell me when it's happening, just to do it and that way I don't wimp out too much. I'm hoping that the 'trigger shot' isn't timed when dh is at work cos I don't know if I'll be able to do it myself   .

I see that you're a King Charles spaniel lover and I couldn't resist telling you that I absolutely love them! We're hoping to get one in September once we've found a breeder. I might have to ask you for more details on that if you don't mind!!

Good luck for Tuesday.xx

Charlie


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all the wonderful FF ladies
Thank you for all your messages. I couldn't read them without tears at first, but am better now, so back on here.

*Honky*, thank you so much sweetie. It's been weird and wonderful being a buddy. I felt terrible when your AF showed up on the last cycle. We seem to have accidentally become very close, so I know it must be upsetting to hear for you too. It's been one of the worst blows I can think of, despite being totally prepared for it. But it made us talk more about it all and that has been wonderful. How is your stimming going? 

*Winegum*, thank you darling. It's been a harsh time, but all hopefully behind now. I don't know what I would have done without you girls.

*Loops*, thank you too. Every message has been a mini pick-up, and I am almost completely tear-free now. Hope the tiny precious one is dividing up happily and you are feeling well.

*Beanie*, darling how are you? I was very relieved to read you'd booked in some quality time with your partner. We sat up talking till the early hours yesterday, and it's nice to talk it all out. And I could drink as much wine as I wanted too. Though I seem to have lost the taste for it through all the abstaining. Hope you are better too. 

*Loopdy*, thank you so much. I have fingers and toes crossed for the 6th! Hope it's going to be a bumper crop of BFPs next week. XXX

*Travel **girl*, thank you too. Glad everything went smoothly basting-wise. I found the first one difficult because there are so many things you've got to keep on top of. Hope it's the lucky one for you. Did you like acupuncture? Take it easy for the next two weeks.

*Scaraloo*, thank you honey. I read somewhere not very reliable-looking that one's very first pregnancy has a very high chance of miscarrying, so I am choosing to blindly believe this for now. We'll see. But how are you feeling? Have you started to make any plans yet? And 2nd scan tomorrow! Hope it's amazing and hope you are feeling better. 

*Fred*, thank you hon. Yep, it doesn't stop, does it?. It's been so tough, why do we have to put ourselves through all this. I am not liking this lottery one bit. Anyway. That's a long time to spend with family by anybody's standards! Well done! I never book more than a week with mine, in fact five days is normally maximum no-argument territory  You know we might be doing the next IUI around the same time. We'll certainly be trying to lose a few pounds around the same time.

Charlie321, thank you. Good luck with the scan and definitely try acupuncture. It's wonderful. I never thought I'd be so into it!

Amethyst, honey. I am totally there with you with the ups and downs. It's the damn hormones, no matter how much you reason with yourself, they take over and bring you down. And then some. Hope you are back up again. Your OTD is so soon, you've got to stay positive. 

Cat1608, thank you for being so sweet. I am definitely a bit better now. I've just realised your date is soon! Everything crossed for you. 

Tahiti, thank you. I hope your first one goes smoothly. You are so very wise to join early and see what kind of ups and downs you have to look forward to  I find it amazing here because apart from DP and the hospital nurses, nobody knows what we are going through. I haven't told anyone at work, but if you work in a good, women-friendly atmosphere, you could tell someone in confidence. The only thing is that they may ask how you are getting on, and you may not feel like answering. Can you work from home at all?

Commutergirl, thank you. I really thought Italy would be my lucky place to find out, and it was, for three wonderful days&#8230; Bring on the AF to start a new cycle. Good luck. I hope this is the one. What happened with your needles?

TKbearlowley. So sorry your AF came. I am in awe of you being so strong to go straight to IVF. The chances of it working are much better, so I think you are doing the right thing. Hope the appointment went well? 

Emma, welcome. This is the best place to be, believe me. Good luck with the injections. They are only bad the first few times.

AFM: much better now. Still bleeding heavily and my back is killing me. Surviving with about 10 ibuprofens a day. I didn't know through ignorance that miscarriages last so long. It's not as painful now, so I am hoping I am nearing the end. I need to wait for the next period to start the third IUI. I am looking forward to a few weeks drug- and bloat-free and will try to get back into shape as soon as I am feeling better.

Mentally, I am definitely in a better place. After a few drinks and a long chat last night, we realised the experience made us want it more than ever. The feeling was intoxicating and you can't help but get attached to it. Although writing this has been very nice, I am going to stop here as the tears are welling up again.

I don't know where I'd be without your support and am very glad I found you all.


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

thanks all for the work advice, I am going to confide in a lovely person at work who I trust.

Trying, welcome back sweetie. We're all here whenever you need us. You're absolutely rightI'm so glad to find you all it's like going through it all with people who really understand.

Emma, welcome to the group (and a fab group it is, full of lovely, lovely people)

I'm going for my first iui in august, so let me know how you get along.

Love to everyone,
Tahiti xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Has anyone come across fertility advice to avoid:

1. Soya products (I drink soya milk all the time)
2. Copper-containing nuts and seeds, including brazil nuts (I am a nut and seed nut and eat quite a lot every day).

Any thoughts? I want to improve chances for next time. I've cut down my coffee consumption to one or two cups a day (and sometimes a cup of tea). Beanie, I know you mentioned cutting it out. I am going to continue acupuncture, lose a little weight  and keep alcohol consumption to a minimum. Anything else we could do?  

I was looking at the poor responders board and quite a few people mention being H-positive. Nothing comes up on Google, can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## ceci.bee

trying I am not sure about the answer to all of your questions, but avoiding soya makes sense to me - it blocks the oestrogen receptor (which is why interestingly breast cancer rates are low in Japan) but is prob not good when TTC and you need all the oestrogen you can. Alcohol also has evidence behind not using when having IVF, but actually for women TTC naturally a small ammount was beneficial (thought to lead to lots more BMS when slightly ******!). Caffiene is associated with a miscarriage risk when drunk more than 300mg day (6 cups of tea-ish). Brazil nuts I thought were good due to lots of selenium and don't know much about copper sorry!

hope that is helpful but overall I have given up sacrificing my entire life to the fertility goddess after lots of failures, and now minimise the things I like but don't cut them out all together........

lots of love
C


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi guys

had a really good result yesterday with IVF app. We get to start on 26july ish on the flare up regime IVF. My FSH is 10 which they class as high , though it may be normal for my age. So its all sysems go and we are so happy to have this oh so exciting chance at being mummy and daddy

love Trace
xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Brilliant news Trace.  The 26th will be here before you know it.  Very best of luck.

TG x


----------



## Loopdy

Hi ladies,

Hi Trace - Really pleased that your appointment went well for IVF and it's great that you don't have to wait.  I will be joining you should this IUI not work, I've got my OTD on Tuesday and been having a bit of tummy ache so don't think it's worked but do feel really positive about IVF if it hasn't.  We have been told that we will would start in September.  

VenisInFirs - hi and welcome to this brilliant thread.  I share your love of dogs, me and DH have two Hungarian Viszla's, Red and Vesper and they're beautiful.   

Tahiti - I haven't told anyone at work  although sometimes I do wish that I had but because I manage my own diary it's not so obvious when I need to go for scans as the hospital is 15 mins away from work.  I'm at a customer meeting on my OTD so might have to come home after the result, thankfully my meeting is before I find out.

Trying - great to have you back.  I'm glad you and DH have had a good long chat about it and you're feeling stronger for your next IUI.  Third time lucky, I've got everything crossed for you.  

I've sneaked on at work so just want to say a big hello to everyone else I haven't mentioned.  Hope you all have a great weekend planned.  DH is on a stag do playing golf in the Lake District, back Sunday which is good 'cos I've missed him!   

Is anyone testing in the next few days? I am on Tuesday.  

Loopdy
x


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies


Just an update from me - AF arrived today so my 2nd IUI is a   .  


We have 1 more attempt at IUI before IVF, but have decided to take next month off before our 3rd try.  The reason is mainly to try to remember who we are!  This process has become all-consuming and we have forgotten what it is like to have fun, drink wine and eat what we like!  I'm pretty sure that emotional well-being is just as important as physical well being, so I am positive that a month off will put me in the right frame of mind to try again.


All the best to those of you still on your 2ww.....fingers crossed for you.


love Am x


ps - I may not be posting very often in the next few weeks, but can assure you I will be reading with eager anticipation for that allusive BFP!


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies   

Gosh got bit catching up to do   

Trying - Hello sweetie, i have now cut caffeine out again, green tea is very good to drink, it is classed as you daily fluid intake, I also take selenium tablets sending you lots of hugs   DH and myself have done loads talking, had few tears but both feel happier.

Fred - Welcome back    Hope you had a lovely holiday and well deserved break.

Tkbearlowey - So glad appointment went well and not long until you start, wishing you all the best hunni   

Tahti - How are you sweetie, not much longer now    

Venusinfurs - Hello and welcome you have joined an amazing bunch, don't think i would got through TX without support of these ladies 

Loopdy - Wishing all the good luck i have for testing on Tuesday     

Ceci-bee - How are you   

Travelgirl - Glad basting went well, sending you lots positive vibes for the 2ww    

Charlie - Hope injections are going well, DH had to do mine and sad git loved it lol   

Amethyst - I am so sorry hunni    , bit time out will be good, best thing happened to us been able to talk and for get about TX 

Commutergirl - Hello and hope you had lovely time Italy, Really hoping this is the one for you      

Cat - How are you sweetie, keeping everything crossed for you    

Winegum - How are you feeling, not much longer until your appointment   

Loopy and Scaralooloo - How are you both and your lovely beans   

Sending hugs to anyone i have missed    

Afm - Moving forward, feeling a little happier in myself, done bit pampering hehehe    , Told DH as it will be couple months at least until we start TX again i would like to get back into one my most fav hobbies (Scuba Diving), so jumping back into pool for training session with an instructor to refresh my skill on Weds next week, before i get into the sea. Now making plans to do things is certainly helped...


----------



## Tahiti

Hi lovely ladies,

trace, I'm really pleased that things are looking good for your ivf.

Amethyst, sorry about your bfp  I hope you enjoy having some lovely wine and taking some time for you.

Loopdy, got all my fingers x for you, let's have a bfp 

beanie, there you are  was wondering how you are it's good to hear from you we've missed you!

Enjoy your weekends,
Tahiti xx


----------



## Beanie3

Tahiti

Thank you sweetie, just been busy with work last few days.


Have lovely weekend everyone 

xx


----------



## joeyrella

trying - so sorry to hear all you've been through
i know some people on another forum i use take high doses of soy as an imitation clomid but whether it has an actual effect or its all in their heads i don't know.  like ceci said it seems to make sense to me to avoid a high intake but who really knows!


----------



## Beanie3

Venus, I was gutted that I had to stop last year, so it will be good to get tiny bit in before we start again..


----------



## Winegum

*Amethyst* - really sorry honey for your BFN   Good for you for taking a break - enjoy it, it is liberating - I was only saying to my dh today how nice it is not having any apts or injections or scans.....Rediscovering wine has been a real pleasure for me! Take care sweetie.
 
*Charlie *- I see you are at Exeter! Same here, and Honky too. 

*Beanie* - glad you are feeling a bit brighter 

*Joeyrella* - Hello, I often look you up to see how you are doing 

*Venus* - welcome

*Cat1608* & *Loopdy *- exciting!! Fingers crossed for both of you. 

*Commutergirl*, *the tummies, (you know who you are!) TK, Trying, Honky, Tahiti, Fred and everyone else *  

I will probably be back on at the weekend to catch up with some personals but that's all for now - as ever you are all always in my thoughts  WG xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Trying, I'm sorry you've had a rough time lately 

I am vege so have relied on soy in the past for my protein intake, but then when we started TTC I read that it can inhibit fertility. As Ceci says the main reason is because of its effect on oestrogen levels (so soy can be a good thing, eg, during menopause), but I think another concern is that most soy is genetically-modified 

Have you tried rice milk, almond milk or oat milk? I have been using oat milk (organic Oatly) for about 1.5 years and find it much nicer than soy!

Re; copper - minerals work in sync with one another, so too much of one can cause a decrease in another (eg, calcium v magnesium). Too much copper can affect your zinc levels, and zinc is critical for fertility - so I am guessing why some FFs are concerned about this. *Some* women may find they have high copper levels (maybe from living in a town where the water pipes are copper - this happened to a friend of mine) but unless you have a blood test or hair mineral analysis done, you won't know for sure.

Brazil nuts actually contain a range of minerals including both zinc _and _copper, along with loads of other good stuff. If you are eating no more than 2-3 a day then it wouldn't be creating high levels of copper in your body. Pumpkin seeds are an excellent natural source of zinc as well.

At the end of the day, you want to go for everything in moderation and not overdo any one thing (including Brazil nuts!). Unless you have symptoms of a particular deficiency, or have had a test result indicating a deficiency, then stick with a balanced diet, good quality multi-vitamin, high strength fish oil (not cod liver), and some evening primrose oil in the first half of your cycle (up to ov).

Re; H positive, no idea whatsoever!!!!!!

Good luck


----------



## cat1608

Afternoon girls!


Amethyst - sorry about your BFN and good luck for next cycle.


Trace - how very exciting for you?! Keeping everything crossed for you honey.


Beanie - glad you are feeling abit more positive honey and you are pampering yourself. We all derserve it from time to time.


Winegum - good luck for the 12th


Joeyrella - lovely to hear from you - can't believe from your ticker you are so far gone!


Trying - hope you are ok honey. Keep thinking of you and hoping you are feeling a little better, but give yourself time to deal with it.


Hi to everyone else i've forgotten - Scaraloo and Loopy, hope you are both well.


AFM - well I did my test this morning and........................................................................... got a     


I am in a state of disbelief at the moment, although, to be honest I had a 6th sense this week that I would be. I have done a 2nd test just to make sure   . I am not sure what to think at the moment, and feel abit guilty and didn't know whether to post my news, but know I need to keep my feet on the ground and just take each day as it comes. I had to go to work for a few hours this morning so that helped as I had to think of something else. I just hope my little bean stays sticky and healthy.


Love to you all and have a happy, healthy weekend and here's for some more   this month.


Lots of     and   to you all


Cat xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

WOW .....OMG Cat!!!!! thats amazing!!!! well done xx

          

You must be over the moon hunnie xx

Love Lisa (aka Loopy) +2 xx


----------



## Travel Girl

Cat

Congratulations.  What brilliant news.  Really hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

This is it girls, the first of many!!

TG x


----------



## tkbearlowey

CAT.

OMG, fantastic fantastic    you have your dream.


fab fab fab

Trace xx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

can i join please i am day 8 after iui and going   

congrats to all the bfps     hope we have many more to come 

rachelbw


----------



## Beanie3

Cat - wow so happy for you, so lovely to hear it has worked for some else, we will all get there in our own time   
               

Rachelbw - Hello and welcome hunni, you will get to know a very lovely bunch of ladies, sending you lots of positive vibes      

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi ladies,

Not been on here again for a while. I always loose the threads they move so quickly. There are still a few ladies I recongise on here. 

Congratulations to anyone who has had a positive result.

We have just had our 3rd iui at Jessops in Sheffield. I go back for my pregnancy test next wednesday 7th. The time has really dragged this time.  I don't really feel any different other than the effects of the pessaries, bloated, sore boobs etc. 

I'm not really holding much hope for iui to work, not because I'm being negative but just because I've never had a pregnancy. I personally think my chances would be better with ivf. We shall see!! Not sure whether to give one more iui a go or move to ivf..

Take care ladies & good luck. x


----------



## loopylisa73

Welcome Rachel.

Crazy is the right word eh? it get us all haha you are in the right place tho 

Loopy xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Just a quickie, had to say well done Cat! That's fantastic. It is just the most wonderful feeling. I don't think I've ever got so many kisses from DP in one day before.   Take it very easy and I hope the next few weeks go quickly, so we can hear that heartbeat clearly.    

Amethyst, I am so sorry. Good plan to take time out. I am enjoying my wine at the moment too  

Everybody else, I'll do personals later, but just wanted to say thank you do much for all the advice. And all the warm thoughts, I am feeling much better. I have decided to cut out soya (and will try oat milk, sounds good, KDB); and minimise caffeine as far as possible. But I will continue with nuts and seeds in moderation (I use pumpkin seeds a lot in salads and breadmaking, so that's lucky I guess ). And I have been taking Pregnacare with oil for two years now.  

Welcome new girls and welcome back strayers    
Love to all
XXXXX


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Cat!!           


JOeyrella - hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG, 24 weeks, I can't believe it!  HOpe you're well and enjoying being UTD xoxoxo


----------



## Loopdy

Good morning Ladies!

Cat - OMG, that's the best news!!!  Whoop Whoop!!!  Here they come....            spinspinspinspinspin         .

Sorry for no personals, I've woke up with the biggest headache ever!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend sunshine.  Testing day on Tuesday for me and I'm really nervous, don't feel any different although my boobs are no longer tender as of a couple of days ago whereas about a week ago they were agony.  Very strange.

Love to everyone and welcome to Ruthie and Rachelbw.  Ruthie, I'm at Jessops too.   

Loopdy
x


----------



## ceci.bee

HI everyone

Cat that is amazing     that is great you have restored my faith in IUi working!

have just been for my day 11 scan and have one follie that is only 10mm - has anyone else had a follie that size at day 11 and gone on to have IUI? if you did which day did you end up having tx on? am normally a 28-30 day cycle girl.............


thannks so much all
lots of love
C


----------



## cat1608

hi ladies


Thank you for your lovely messages. It still hasn't sunk in and I guess it won't do for a while   .


Emma - this is my second diui. First cycle was abandoned as follicles weren't growing and i was injecting for 3 weeks. Being on here helped me not to lose hope and I was luckly with my 2nd cycle that although ovaries slow to respond to begin with, follicles suddenly grew and at insemination i had one, maybe 2 follicles. I know I am incredibly blessed.


Ceci-bee - I think I was about 13mm on day 10, with there being nothing on day 7. Mine grew overnight and so quickly and I had basting on day 15, but I understand they can do it up to 20ish days, so hang on in there! I used a trusty hot water bottle everynite to encourage growth.


Loopyd - Good luck for tuesday. Will keep everything crossed for you.   . I had loads of symptoms in my first week - cramps etc, but hardly anything for the 2nd week, although i did have some tingling in my boobs one evening but that was it. Hope you get the same result as me   


Tryingx3 and Beanie -  glad to hear you are both feeling better. I am     very hard for you both and sending you both   . It will happen   


Ruthie and Rachel - good luck for this week ladies   .


Sorry for anyone i've forgotten. Hope you are all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine. I'm meeting my fella's 2 daughters today for the first time - eeeeeekkkkkk!!! Hope to god they like me   


Cat xxx


----------



## Loopdy

Hi Ladies

Cat - I would love to get a positive result like you, I'm so happy for you.  Who have you told?  What's the next step for you?  I'm really baffled as to why my boobs when from being so very sore (took my bra off and had to hold the damn things) about 5 days ago and now I could probably do star jumps without any pain! lol!!!!!   

Ceci - I am on my second cycle of IUI and this time round only produced one follicle.  On day 10 it measured 11mm so they left me until day 13, an extra day and it grew to 14mm so you do have a good chance of it being fine.  They didn't seem concerned about the 11mm but left me the extra day for the two smaller follicles to grow but they didn't.  I felt quite down about just having one but they were happy to proceed although they did say that I would go ont IVF after this because DH sample wasn't as high as last time either for some reason.  

VenisInFirs - Our dogs really do give us a better quality of life and we're quite lucky as we live about 20 mins from Rufford Park, Clumber Park and Sherwood forest along with lots of fields around us.  We don't show them although they do come from good working stock, their dad is a great stud from Hungary so we're lucky.  My dh has trained them to the whistle though and they're fantastic at commands, we can walk them both off lead (even though Vesper is just 1 year old).   

With regards to your treatment question - my clinic class the first day of your cycle if your period arrives before 12pm, if it's after 12pm they say to count the following day as day one.  So, I ring up on day one of my cycle and then go in on day two for bloods and an internal scan.  Day two I have a first injection of Suprecur.  I then go back on day 3 of my cycle for a blood test and ring up that afternoon to get the amount of Puregon to inject.  Then follows the two injections of Suprecur and Puregon, followed by scans and bloods after, errr, can't think how many days!!!!  One of the other ladies could pick up from here as my brain has suddenly gone mushy!!! lol  

Hi to all the ladies, hope you're all having a great weekend and sending you lots of    .  Is anyone else testing on Tuesday??

Loopdy
xxx


----------



## honky

Cat - Fantastic news for you      . I bet you are sooo happy. Equally great for me that you have had a sucess with diui, I was loosing hope. Good luck with meeting your partner's children today, it will be fine I know so! I had to meet 3 step children and get on well with all of them now, also now have a step granddaughter!!!!! Hardest part is if you have to meet the ex woman! Ive been in the same room as two of them before, an experience I can tell you  .

Enjoy your special news and look forward to hearing about your first scan  
Love Honky xxxx


----------



## honky

Hi all.

Gosh this thread is moving so quickly that I can't keep up these days!

*Trying* - Loads of hugs to you buddy , I'm certain that the 3rd attempt will be positive for you and me both . Enjoy your special time together and round 3 will start before you know it.

*Ceci.bee* - my follies have done weird things all the way along, last time I was inseminated on day 19. I had follie scan on Wednesday when there were 4 nice follies growing, at 11 and 13mm another scan on Friday revealed that they had hardly grown at all and the 4th was not there! Hoping they will grow for tomorrow's scan. Weird how our bodies react. I don't think that the days matter as they are regulating our cycle .

*Loopdy* - Good luck for Tuesday  

Hello and love to *tkbear, winegum, beanie,Tahiti, Fred, commutergirl*. Sorry if I have forgotten anyone!  

Welcome to all those new to the thread, you will find so much support and advice on here, it's wonderful 

AFM - still stimming, follies were not big enough on Friday, so scan tomorrow instead of basting, all being well basting on Wednesday, I hope so 

Take care and enjoy your day off

Love Honky xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks so much Loopy, Cat, Venus and Honky for your replies to my post - feel much better now and will take the advice re hot water bottle, and positive vibes!!!

Venus I can't answer your questin I'm sorry as am doing clomid cycle so only scanned on day 11, but my friend sweetdreams73 has now done 2 gonal F medicated cycles and am sure she had a baseline scan on day 1-2 - good luck hun 

lots of love to everyone
C


----------



## ceci.bee

No worries Emma and love your dogs - so cute!  
xx


----------



## joeyrella

hello everyone
Congratulations Cat      brilliant news!

venus - you'll have an internal scan (with a wand) on day 1 or 2 of your period (or at a push day 3 if your timings are awkward) to check your lining is thin enough. made me feel squeamish but had to be done    . in the evening of day 2 you'll inject suprecur (the one that supresses your own hormones) then from day 3 onwards you'll inject both suprecur and puregon/menopur depending on which one they're giving you.  i got scanned on day 6 then carried on injecting and was scanned again on day 10.  you might be ready for basting then, or might need a few more days.  when you are ready you will be given a trigger shot to inject (pregnyl) at midnight usually then go in for your insemination 36 hours later.


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi,

Congratulations Cat thats fab news.    

Loopdy - I think I remember you from a while back, well I remember your gorgeous dogs. So you'll be at Jessops on tuesday & I'll be wednesday, good luck. We have 2 dogs aswell a german pointer & a welsh border collie. Its good living in derbyshire as there are so many walks for us, just have to mind the sheep!!   My husbands mum lives near Newark & we know Rufford park very well.  My aunite made one of the sculptures there. 

Hello to everyone else. 

I'm trying really hard not to test as I did last time & had a faint line but I think it was the HCG trigger. Its still really dragging, I wish I could go to sleep & wake up & it be wednesday.

xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Can't believe how quickly this thread is moving! Thought you'd all be watching tennis or football but then as we are female I guess we are better at multi tasking  

CommuterGirl - glad you had a good time in Italy and hope you had a relaxing weekend. Do you start again soon?

Beanie - hope you enjoy your months off before you start again especially with the scuba diving. Last time I only had a month off between treatment and now into second month break before 3rd and feeling much more like my normal self    Not sure if that is a good or bad thing for DH!!

tahiti - welcome to the thread and hope the next weeks go fast so you can get started   

venus - also welcome. I had had 2 gonal f iui'sand at my clinic they will scan between day 1-4 to check if everything good to start then start injections on the same day.I then usually go back around day 10 for another scan to see how follies are doing and then go about every other day after that for a scan until basting until around day 17 or 18. My normal cycle is 31 days.

cat - Congratulations on your BFP    . Especiallygood to see as before i went on holidayyou were a bit concerned about how it was going. Hope all went well with meeting your partnerschildren too   

rachel - welcome andhope this week goes quickly to OTD. The 2ww is deiniftely the worse part and makes us all a bit crazy   

ruthie - hello, think I haven't met you before but hope your OTD is here before you know it with positive results   

loopdy - good luck with your testing on Tuesday and sending you lots of     

honky - hope your scan goes well tomorrow and you are all ready for basting on Wednesday   

cecibee - hope your follies decide to behave this week and sending some     to help   

amethyst - sorry to see your BFN      Enjoy your break and do all those things you won't be able to do when your next tx works   

winegum - how's things with you? Did you have a relaxing weekend with a few glasses of vino?  

Hi to anyone I have missed and hope you had agood weekend

AFM - Feeling really good today after a night out last night with DH at his friends 40th birthday party. Didn't really know anyone and usually hate those things but think I have realised it is not worth worrying about small stuff these days and just to get on with life. Hope this continues when I start tx again!! Went cycling today and hopefully lost a few more pounds. Have my company medical this week and then the Zita West appointment to look forward to so plenty to keep me busy before we start again.

Take care all x x


----------



## Tahiti

Wow, congratulations cat!! 

honky hope all goes as planned on weds.

Loopdy got my fingers crossed for you on Tuesday.

Thanks fred I've got everything crossed for this to work 

Hello ladies old and new, hope you're all ok.

Tahiti xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone - can I join you all? Due to start 2nd IUI tomorrow and feeling lonely, fed up & blue. Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Loopdy

HiLadies

DaizyMay - Just wanted to say welcome to the thread.  Everyone is just brilliant on here and I guarantee everyone will give you loads of support as it's a subject you can talk as much as you like about as we all understand the ups and downs.  So, you're in a great place.  We've had quite a few BFP in the last few weeks too so that been really encouraging.  This could be your lucky treatment!

Ceci - get to work with that hot water bottle, I'm sure your follies will grow a treat before tx.   

Ruthie - hi, German pointers are lovely, our breed derived from pointers and your border collie, so intelligent aren't they.  I bet together they take more walking than our two!  We've only ever walked ours through one sheep field and they seemed more interested in us than us them, thankfully!  Does your collie instinctively want to herd them?!  Which sculpture has your auntie done?  I'll look out for it when we're next there,   

Fred - sounds like the break is really doing your good and you're getting to relax and enjoy the days rather than wishing them away like we do when we're on 2ww!!  It's great to have things to look forward too.  We're planning a weekend away before starting IVF which is next for us if this tx has worked.

Thanks Tahiti for your well wishes and to all the other ladies, hope you've had a great weekend and are feeling positive.

Loopdy
x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi daizymay and welcome


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi all,

Loopdy- My collie loves herding, she herds my pointer up & nips his bum if he doesn't move.  
My aunts scuplture is the man & the sheep on a bench, I think its still there.

xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning Ladies,

Sorry for my absence of late, but been so busy with work.

*Cat* -        AMAZING news, congratulations to you! You must be over the moon  I am so happy for you, it's brilliant news.

Sorry haven't got time for personals, but am always thinking of you my lovely FF friends. Will get back on here when I get some spare time.

All's well with me, 8 weeks and 1 day now and all is well with my little bean thank goodness. Just got to get through the next 4 weeks now.

Welcome to all the new ladies, this is a great thread and kept me sane for many months.

Love to you all and I look forward to reading more good news in the coming weeks.

Lots of love,
Sarah
xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*Cat* - congratulations!!! fantastic news!         
And good luck for the meeting with your partner's daughters. How old are they?

*Beanie* - great to hear that you are pampering yourselves    . my father was a scuba diving instructor in his spare time, so I kind of grew up with it, but then I came to the conclusion that I don't trust the sea enough, and have ruled out scuba diving and sailing (I went into climbing instead, just to stay on the quiet side!  ).

*Trying* - good to hear that you are feeling better.    Hope you have good news very soon.
You ask about my needles: do you want to laugh? After reading the treatment plan more carefully I found that for downregulating I'll only need sniffers and tablets, so not a problem for my travel plans. Much ado about nothing... 

*V**enusinFurs, Rachelbw, Daizymay* - welcome! this is a great place for support, questions and shoulder-patting when you are feeling down.  
Emma, to answer your question: during day 1-2 scan they check the status of your ovaries and endometrium, to make sure that you have no cysts and to have a baseline measurement to check your response to drugs. If AF arrives in full flow after 12 or 1 PM (depending on the clinic) they count the following day as day one.

*Ruthie* - good that your 2ww has gone smoothly. Good luck for testing!  

*Loopdy* - everything crossed for you!   

*Ceci.bee* - I am not sure about the size of my follies (during my previous treatments I wasn't so aware of the whole business! then I discovered this thread), but from what I learnt in the past months you should be fine. Good luck!

*Honky* - fingers crossed for basting!

*Fred* - I am glad to hear that I'm not the only one not liking social events where you don't know people. Sometimes I am worried that I am becoming old and grumpy...  However, yesterday I did survive a party at one of DH's colleagues. The trick is to do small talk while thinking of your own business...  
Good luck with your appointment.

*Winegum* - hi! not long till your IVF appointment! Good luck!

*Scaralooloo* - wow, 8 weeks already!

Hi to *Kdb, Loopy, Tahiti* and everyone else!

AFM - I am back in the game! Today day 1, baseline scan on Wednesday. AF graciously waited until last night, so the control freak in me is quite pleased about not having to reschedule today or tomorrow's commitments!  
I feel strangely positive; at least I know that if it doesn't work we'll move straight to IVF, so I have something to look forward to (so much for "looking forward" to something!)

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## charlie321

Hi ladies. Hope you all had a good weekend.

Cat - OMG!!!! That's brilliant news congratulations     . You've given me some hope too.x

Winegum - wow it seems there's a few of us Exeter girls! Hope we get a bumper crop of bfps. Good luck with your appointment and make the most of that vino!   

Venusinfurs - ahh your poor doggies   . I hope they get better soon and fingers crossed that you'll be able to start IUI asap.

To everyone else hi and hope you're all ok.  I had my scan on Friday to see what the follies were doing and it turned out that there were 3 that were nearly ripe and a couple others lurking about too and a few more to spare! The nurse was a bit concerned so spoke to my consultant who suggested we had the insemmination on Saturday! It means that I was basted a little early but we would've had to abandon otherwise. So I'm now officially on my 2ww but I've caught a stinking cold so I'm not feeling too good about the whole thing. We also had a wedding to go to on Sat and nearly everyone, including the bride, is preggers which was a bit difficult to handle when I couldn't drown my sorrows in the champagne   . Got the usual question of 'when are you going to have one' which I just replied with 'not right now' and changed the subject. Hopefully the next few weeks will go a bit more smoothly   .

Take care guys   . 
Charlie. x


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Had scan today and have 3 nice follies, a 17mm and two 16mm, with one to spare, which is 11mm, worth carrying on with the injections a couple more days. Clinic initially unsure if OK to go ahead, but all fine and basting planned for Wednesday lunchtime. Fingers crossed that this is third time lucky. Will be day 16 when basting done. Did have a discussion about fetal reduction, if it came to it, but I said that we would cross that bridge if we cross it.

*Charlie*, nice that another person is going through the same in Exeter, how do you find the clinic? Good luck for your 2ww    . Sounds like it how it rough on Saturday . Hope you getter better soon.

Hello and loves to everyone else   

Love Honky xxx


----------



## rachelbw

hello ladies

CAT- fab news        congrats 

Emma so sorry about your dogs they are gorgeous  

Honky Good follies good luck for weds  

loopdy- good luck for testing tom hope its another bfp  

commuter girl good luck with your scan on weds   

Ruthie good luck with your testing weds the 2ww is awfull isnt it   

charlie congrats on being pupo hope the 2ww wait does not drive you   

hi everyone else sorry so many on here to remember hope everyone is ok   

AFM well day 10 today and done a test early i know i am terrible with testing done it everyday on my last 2 ivfs    it was as expected a - dont feel anything at all no sore boobs no implantation bleed nothing so not very hopeful i was in the begining had really good follies sorry not usually this down   

Good luck every one 

Rachelbw


----------



## Daizymay

Evening everyone and thanks so much for the warm welcomes. Not feeling so blue today (thanks for asking Venus in Furs). Had my baseline scan (day4, so was worried i'd be too late to start a cycle this month). Today it was muttered that I have 'small ovaries' - that's a new one on me! Does it matter? My drugs (Meopur & suprecur) have been increased even tho I responded ok last time - don't quite get that, but I suppose if it didn't work first time they have to try something a bit different.
Good luck tomorrow Loopdy - I see we've got similar histories - so frustrating eh! Everything crossed for you. Am off to juggle needles and ampules now.


----------



## melrobs76

Help ladies im in despair. Today i went for my first scan since been on the injections, 
I had 8 follicles, 3 on left and 5 on other meassuring 14mm, is this bad?? im due back in wednesday and they have now reduced the dose of meds! Do you think they will all grow same time rapidly? obv
iously im not wanting them all to mature but havent a clue how it works! I got myself in such a state
today i didnt ask the relevant questions. Im hoping some of you ladies can help me    xxx


----------



## ruthie1977

Hi Melrobs,

I had my first cycle abandoned because I over respnded. But I was delighted as they told me they didn't think I would respond. On my second cycle I had 2 follicules & lots of smaller ones, the smaller ones didn't catch up. You may find that you have a couple of dominent ones & the others don't grow. So don't worry to soon. If they do abandon it is disappointing but its better to have response to the drugs than not at all. Good luck hun. x


----------



## Beanie3

Evening Ladies

Fred - Glad your enjoying the break from TX, I know i am starting to enjoy it   , when do you start again.

Winegum - How are you hunni, hope you enjoying the break from TX.

Melrobs - Varys at each clinic but with mine if you had more than 3 TX was cancled but hopefully with the reduce meds that will do the trick, keeping everything crossed that all goes well on Wednesday    

Loopdy - Keeping everything crossed for you tommorrow      

Venusinfurs - So sorry here about you furbabies, sending lots positive vibes that they get better soon    , now if anyone ask's about babie's I just say enjoying the high life you get without them and it does the trick and they don't ask anymore.

Scaralooloo - Ooohhh 8 weeks    , next 4 weeks will fly by.

Daizymay - Hello and welcome, try not panic just yet sweetie, we may not respond the same every time, my last IUI I was slow to respond but with adjusted meds it all came together in the end, it's not over yet    

Honky - Good luck for weds hunni    

Charlie - Congrats on being pupo, sending you lots vibes for the 2ww    

Rachel - Naughty for testing early, still plenty chance for the result to change hunni    

Commutergirl - Hey hunni, good luck for this TX praying this is the one for you    

Ruthie - I know how tempting it is to test early, sending you lots vibes for BFP    

Tahiti - How are you sweetie   .

Appologies to anyone I have missed sending big hugs to you all.    

Afm - Feeling quite good about myself and the whole TX issue now, going to call clinic about referal appointment,  just to see what is happening.. Going to see some about the possibilty of having accupuncture.


----------



## Loopdy

Hey everyone.   

AF has just arrived this evening, I can't believe it, I'm so upset, keep crying.  We went to get a test and sure enough, it's a negative.  I so wanted that feeling, so bad.

Sorry for no personals but just no good to anyone this evening.

Hope everyone is having a better evening than me
           
Loopdy
x


----------



## Loopdy

Just wanted to thank you all for my good luck messages by the way, your support is really appreciated.

I have to be positive about IVF, failure is just not an option.   

Loopdy
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopdy,

you are so right... Failure is not an option.
I am starting the IVF drugs etc on 26 July, so we very positive after our failed IUI's, as we have been told the way they are doing our IVF ( flare up ), is our best chance of being a mummy and daddy.

We all even in the worst days we have, have to remain positive and remember our consultants all want the same thing, for us to have a baby.

Thinking of you

Trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopdy,

was that your last IUI and you onto IVF now

Trace
xx


----------



## honky

*Loopdy* - sending you loads of hugs and love   . You take care now

Lots of love from Honky xxxxx


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy darling so sorry AF showed up, please be kind to yourself hunni, sending you massive hugs      

Beanie xxx


----------



## honky

Hi *Melrobs76* - on my first cycle I had 6 follies, which over stimulated and I was diagnosed with PCOS. This cycle was abandoned, although very frustrating at the time, as soon as I had a natural period, I quickly started the second cycle with regular scanning to check the same didn't happen and they also reduced my drug dosage, (puregon and bureslin).

Hope this is of some help to you ,. Good luck with everything.

Love Honky xx


----------



## honky

Hi 

Just wanted to say hello  and welcome to all the "newbies" on our thread. *Melrobs76, daizymay, Rachel, Ruthie, Venusinfurs* and anyone else I may have missed. This is a brilliant site and there is always someone who is either going through the same as you or has been through it and offer support. It's also moving so fast these days so I do apologise if I miss anyone!

Love Honky xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Loopdy* - I'm really sorry hun. Life's just rubbish sometimes isn't it. 

*Question*.....

I have had 2 IUI's in 2 months and now am having a "month off" before my last IUI. Will my cycle be my regular 30day cycle this month, or will is be a bit odd due to the drugs I have taken for the past 2 months? 
I'm hoping to ttc au naturelle this month, but due to my cervical probs don't get much CM so have to rely on dates (ie - 14 days b4 I'm due on) and need to try and work out when to have BMS! I may have to resort to OPK's, but find that all a bit stressful as BMS is less "spontaneous" (well, as spontaneous as BMS ever can be!  ). Any advice

Am x


----------



## loopylisa73

Loopdy.... Chin up hunni you will get there, next step IVF a better sucess rate for some

I Know, easy for us to say...take one day at a time and you will get there      

Love 'n' hugs

Lisa ( Loops)xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

*Loopdy* -     Oh honey I am so, so sorry for you and DH. Sending you lots of love and hugs and thinking of you. You're time will come honey, keep believing  Be kind to yourself and in a few days time you'll be able to look at the next step. Take care of yourself


----------



## rachelbw

Morning ladies

LOOPDY so sorry hun life is so cruel sometime stay positive for your IVF  

RUTHIE-good luck for your basting tom hun  

BEANIE FRED AMATHYST enjoy your breaks girls i will be joining you if this fails had 2 ivfs and iui in a short space of time it takes it out of you   

MELROBS follies are strange things if they have reduced your meds you should be ok hun  

EMMA CHARLIE LISA TRACE DAISY sorry if i missed anyone hope your all well

AFM 5 days till otd and feel nothing at all not going to test again as it just upsets me too much so will wait till at least friday when i will be 14dpo (my clinic like to test 16 days after hence otd being on the 11th) we shall see dont even have sore boobs cyclogest usually gives me sore boobs

Take care 

RachelBW






























Emma lisa Daisy Charlie


----------



## ceci.bee

Loopy hun     so sorry this wasn't your cycle babe

Rachel     for the rest of the 2ww hun

Venus hope you got the answers you need from the clinic to get ready to start hun

Jingle hope you are ok babe  - are you cycling this month?

Amythest good luck with the BMS this month babe so hope it can happen au naturelle for you   

Commutergirl hope your tx goes ok this month

Hi to eveyrone else - am still struggling to keep up with everyone!

AFM had day 13 scan today and follies have not grown at all - still all only 10mm and am really gutted. they are going to rescan on friday (day 16) but am not hoping much will change now - am looking pretty anovulatory this month - do you think stress could play a part in this?? we are now deciding if we do another IUI with gonalF or move onto IVF with my frozen eggs.........feeling v    and not good with more disappointment after everything we have been through so far on our TTC journey

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Tahiti

Loopdy, I'm sorry  sending you lots of love and positive thoughts. 

Hi beanie, I'm ok thanks hope you are too.

Hello other lovely ladies too, hope you're all ok.

Tahiti xx


----------



## Tahiti

Sorry am, forgot to say haven't had any drugs yet so not sure about how they affect your cycle. I'd go with an ovulation testing kit, in fact am buying one today for much last chance before iui!! Not sure if the drugs affect these tho?

Have fun with your bms, I know it gets a bit tedious after a while. Perhaps you should take a trip to ann summers   

xx


----------



## Beanie3

Ameythest - Not really sure how the drugs effects AF, I am day 24 of cycle at the moment, started using OPK's hoping I might get an idea, but no hint yet..Enjoy the break sweetie xx


----------



## scoobydoo77

Hi all,

Mind if I join in? Sorry for lack of personal messages - there's a lot of you and I'm just doing some back-reading to catch up!!

I have a question that I am hoping someone here might be able to answer - do you know how many sperm get lost during the washing process for IUI? I am assuming that it would get rid of all the non motile and badly shaped ones? But if that is the case it means we'd be left with not very many - My DH has 18 million sperm per ml, 10% normal morphology, and 40% motile. Once you get rid of the 90% bad shaped and the 60% non movers, this means only 0.58 viable sperm I didn't work that out by the way, the sperm calculator did!
http://www.babymed.com/tools/sperm-calculator

So we'd be left with about 600,000 for the IUI process - Unless I am misunderstanding how the washing process works?

Any help anyone could give would be mucho appreciated. I am just about going out of my mind with this now. We have an appt with the fertility specialist next week to schedule in first round of IUI but I am terrified he is just going to tell us there is no point and we should go straight to IVF - anyone out there with similar S/A numbers? As far as we know I am ok so we are just dealing with a low count and motility (and border line morphology as I understand).

Thanks ladies and looking forward to getting to know you all....

Scooby kisses for all
x x x x x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Scooby,

We have had 3 IUIs, am not an expert by any means, however we were told that when sperm washed, it is only the very good ones( very dood ones ) that get through. And also we were told which shocked me was that washed sperm only lasts 6 Hours so if you don't get the timing exact they will not survive. Taking into account sperm can last up to 3 days !!

We are now on IVF in 12 days as all failed

Hope you have lots of luck   
Love Trace 

xx


----------



## Loopdy

Good afternoon lovely ladies.   

Trace - That was our last IUI (we had two) and now we're off down the IVF route.  Did you do a lot of reading  before your appointment?  I don't actually know much about the differences between IUI and IVF apart from the obvious bit!  Glad you're feeling positive about it, here's to the success it will bring you   

Honky - thanks for your message.  Are you all ready for basting, is it tomorrow?  Will you be taking the lovely pessaries afterwards?

Beanie - thanks for your message.  Are you enjoying your break from the meds and reading your bodies every symptom?  A good recharge of your batteries, hopefully this includes the odd glass of wine too! Well, it that's your tipple!   

Merobs - welcome to the thread, the ladies are just amazing, really understand and get you through the not so great bits and share the brill bits!

VenusInFirs - thanks for your message, have you had your planning appt today?  How did it go?  

Amethyst - hello there. When my first IUI failed and my AF arrived, the period after that showed up around day 22 so it was definitely earlier than normal which tended to be around the 26/28 day.  I was really pleased as it mean't I could start my second IUI a week earlier than expected.

Lisa - how are you feeling and how are your little beans doing?

Scaraloo - hello lovely.  Thanks for your message, I will send you a pm when I've done this post.  Hope you and little one, do you have a nickname for him/her?  Hope you're having a lovely day.   

Rachelbw - life is horrid isn't it sometimes!  I really hope your next 5 days passes quickly and you get a lovely BFP.  Sending you lots of   

Ceci - Really sorry to hear about those follies.  You never know by Friday, did they say that they would expect them to grow?  I was so upset when I only had one that was just about big enough, but, it does only take one I guess so hang in there and hopefully it will be better news on Friday.    

Tahiti - thank you for your message, how are you getting on? 

Scooby - hello there.  I can't really answer your question I'm afraid but I really hope that you appointment goes well and they answer all your questions.  Sending you lots of   

Winegum - how are you lovely?   

Hello to all the other ladies, apologies if I missed anyone.   

AFM - well, I've picked myself up and dusted myself off.  Did an awful lot of crying followed by no sleep, well apart from to have a terrible nightmare, DH had to wake me up as apparently I was in a bit of a state!  Well, as suspected the official test result was a BFN, I knew anyway of course.  However, the silver lining is that when I rang to get the "yesterdays" news on the result I got through to the appointments desk and had to make to my follow up appointment to go onto IVF.  She initially came back with the 5th August and then said, no, wait, I have just had a cancelation for tomorrow at 10am.  I bit her hand off and then DH phoned and thankfully he doesn't have any meetings so we're in, tomorrow - yippeee and here's to positivity!  Oh, and lemon curd tarts, got one ready to go with a cup of tea!

Thanks to everyone for your lovely messages of support, I really needed your help yesterday to dig me out of that hole.     

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - So pleased to hear your feeling little more positive, fab news on the appointment front, my fave tipple in Gin&Tonic hehehe, really tommorrow goes well sweetie xx


Well just spoke to clinic been told should get an appointment date by monday next week, if not got to phone them back Monday, great to know something is happening.


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopdy,

Am very impressed with all your personals. your amazing.

and the answer to your question is No i didnt read too much as honestly never thought we would need it and i didnt want to confuse myself. And boy am i glad i didnt read too much as , when we had our appointment last week they have put us on a different IVF programme to the 1 which a lot of the girls are on. We are the falre up regime... i am on ther pill for 3 weeks and then inject for 3 days and not 18 and on the highest dose and then 10 days about on the FSH drug. So in my eyes it is very diifferent, shorter and high dose. so if i had read a lot about it would have been a waste of time.
So happy for you and we have to keep each posted

Love Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

meant ' the flare up '


----------



## skygirl

I am going for my first IUI very soon. I am new on here, find the info great, but wow this site's big!  Can you explain how you "self inseminated"?

I tried a stim cycle seveal years back and gave it up-dreadful clinic and experience in Australia. So I am doing things back to front to you, I'm trying unstimulated IUI first in Danish clinic, then if thats not working IVF.

Thanks to anyone who posts,  still don't know all the rules of this site!


----------



## Beanie3

Skygirl - hello and welcome, can't give you info regarding unstimulated IUI's as mine were stimulated, but I am sure one of the other lovely ladies will be able to offer some advice.

Beanie xx


----------



## Winegum

Just a quickie form me - more later, but hello to everyone  especially all the newbies

*Loopdy* darling - I'm so sorry    , but also glad that you have got a surprise appointment - this is what they mean when they talk about a rollercoaster obviously!  It's hateful on the whole, but bearable when a bit of good news follows a chunk of bad. Thinking of you. 

*Beanie* I'm fine and glad you are also quite perky 

*Scoobydoo* Welcome to the thread, I was told by my nurse that they are looking for a minimum of 5 million sperm with IUI. I guess each clinic has slightly different criterea, but maybe be prepared for the to send you straight for IVF. I have to say in hindsight (because 4 x IUIs didn't work for me) I wish I had gone straight to IVF in a way, though I do now feel physically and mentally prepared for it. I know it's impossibly difficult but try not to flap - just take each day at a time until all will be made clear at your appointment. Good luck.
Bye for now
Love to all
WG xxx


----------



## scoobydoo77

Thanks for the quick replies ladies. I found this while googling earlier, that suggests that they like to have 10 million motile for IUI - but he does suggest that you loose about 50% on average during the wash, so by that reckoning we may have enough:
http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/2006/04/is-there-enough-sperm-for-iui.html

Who knows, we'll see on Monday I guess ;-)

I also found this, that I though some of you might find interesting - apparently new guidelines have been agreed on morphology and the WHO normal parameters for S/A - by these figures we almost fit into 'normal', not that that is much to celebrate about until I get the BFP!!

Loopdy, sorry to read you have been going through a difficult time. I love your profile pic by the way, I have my very own velcro vizsla who manages to cheer me up even in the darkest moments ;-)

Winegum - thanks for the advice, your appt is on the same day as ours - good luck for that day!!

Everyone else - I am still catching up with your stories

Scoobydoooooooooo
x x x


----------



## scoobydoo77

sorry forgot second link re new WHO guidelines:

http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Blimey, so many pages to catch up on!  Sorry, won't do personals tonight, won't have time but I'm thinking of you all.

I'm one week down on the 2ww.  Doing OK I think.  Keeping busy and distracted as much as possible but it's hard.  Feeling really tired so lots of early nights.  Oh, and very emotional too.  Could be PMT but really hope not.

Hope everyone's OK.  Will have a read back through tomorrow and get up to speed with everyone.

TG xx


----------



## Beanie3

Travel girl - Really hope the last week is kind to you and      that you get your BFP     

VenusInFur - How are you fur babies, hope they are getting better, Glad appointment went well, unsure how most clinics work regarding cysts but they can go away naturally with AF, I had one but sadly mine had to be removed surgicaly but that is last resort, really hope you can get started      both donors do sound good , the second one med/lrg build could be that he is well built muscle wise, I know that most osteopaths tend to be fairly fit and healthy, I know that the ones at my back clinic are quite healthy and strong.  

xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Venus just wanted to say have read your donor post - and having spent ages thinking about trying to chose a donor and also having height issues (the opposite I am tall and DH is tall and our donor is short) - you have to go with your gut as to which you are happiest with. Osteopaths are generally healthy conscious people so am thinking more rugby player build than porky for the second donor - but you both have to be totally comfortable - and the fact he is happy to be so open sounds great. It is such a shame there is such a shortage that the choice is so small - but you could opt to import from a US/European bank as we have then you get a lot more choice..............
good luck it is a tough decision and am sure you will make the right one   

lots of love
C


----------



## Loopdy

Evening All, 

*Trace* - I will never be as good as Winegum or Scaraloo with the messages but I thought I would have a go! I don't really know anything about IVF, I'll be asking what the procedure is for egg collection, are you put under?? It sounds painful  . I also want to find out if they can put more than one egg back, we would love twins but I think as a rule they just put one back, I'd like two!!

*Skygirl* - Welcome to the thread, I can't answer your question I'm afraid. Sorry to hear you've already had a bad clinic experience. I hope the clinic you're at now is meeting your expectations. Wishing you all the best, 

*Winegum* - It sure is a rollercoaster! Thanks for your support 

*Scoobydoo* - You have a ginger bear!!! Tell me all about he/she? They are great for making you feel happier aren't they, a very loyal tactile breed. Currently barking as they've heard something!!

*VenusInFurs -* Really excited about our appointment tomorrow. Me and DH read all about your donors and just our opinion but if we had to pick, we would also go with the Osteopath. He's tall so we don't think that medium/large build means fat, not at all, we think he's more muscular than over weight. He's educated to and loves life. Of course it's a personal choice isn't it. I had a cyst when taking Clomid, it delayed my period by about 9 days and I was convinced I was pregnant and spent about £50 on pregnancy tests! I rang the doctors and only then they told me that it could happen but it would go on it's own, which it did, just delayed my period. Let us know how you get on. 

*Travelgirl -* We are a fast moving thread at the moment! One week to go, you're on the home straight now! Hope it goes fast for you. Wishing you lots of 

A bit nervous about tomorrows meeting, I hope it means that I don't now get evicted from this thread  . Can I stay ladies!!! 

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - Of course you can stay   , please let us know how tommorrow goes...Been told that they put you out for EC..


----------



## tkbearlowey

Loopdy... my clinic will put back 2 embies as i am over 36. so we may be lucky

Skygirl.. self inseminating was what we tried first which was very very unromantic... get the sperm in pot, leave for 20 mins, we had canulas and syringes to the insert to me and legs up for 30 mins.......... lovely eh..  

it has to be worth tryig, eevn though didnt work for us

good luck   

Trace
xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Venus Europe (european sperm bank) is much cheaper than the US - we have paid I think around 160 euros per vial and 300 euros for shipping, plus 1000 euros for a pregnancy slot which means they won't sell more of that donor to the UK until you are pg, as the HFEA only allows 10 pgs per donor here. they are very efficient and helpful and if you email them will give you a lot mroe info about specific donors than is available on their website - good luck!
lots of love
C


----------



## ceci.bee

Venus also the height for you guys should not be a huge issue - was given a rule of thumb from a paediatrician FF - predicted height for male child (would be taller than for girl) is maternal height + 8 inches averaged with paternal height, and much less so for girls but can't remember the rule for them - sorry. that calculation made me feel much better about chosing a short male donor as my height makes up for it a lot so still would be DHs height. hope that makes sense, and actually am having so many probs trying to get pg the donor details are becoming less and less important now!
xx


----------



## ceci.bee

Thanks Emma and so hope you get starting with tx v soon good luck         

lots of love
C


----------



## charlie321

Hi Emma

I read your post about the donors and I have to say that as a short person married to a man who's over 6ft I am biased towards the tall option. My dh isn't fat but I would say he's medium build. I read somewhere that tall men are more likely to be successful   .  Not sure I totally agree with that but height has been an advantage in some ways to my dh (and it's usually when we're in tesco!!). Anyway, your donor also sounds like he's very intelligent with that sort of career, and brains and a good strong physique are probably going to work out just fine for you both. Just make sure you save money for shoes as size 12s and up are expensive!   

It's exciting that you're now on the road to getting pg. Fingers crossed it all happens soon for you.

Charlie.x


----------



## honky

Hi all.

Feeling a bit emotional after basting this afternoon, and unsure why  . All went well as far as I know. I forgot to ask any of the usual questions, sperm etc, as the nurse said to me, as this is our 3rd IUI have we thought about our 4th sperm sample as doing IVF instead? (We've paid for 4 samples which are from Denmark and frozen).  Obviously more expensive, but a better sucess rate. Obviously I would like this attempt to work     and having my best follies to date I would hope would ensure that, but I felt a little weird there having the diui and then it sounded like they don't think it is going to happen. I'm sure they have to discuss this each time, but!!!! 
No pessaries, thank god, just the pregnancy hormone jab next Monday and fingers crossed is all we can do    

Sorry if I am sounding so negative

Love Honky xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Honky - Good to hear basting went well, sending you lots       that you will not need IVF     xx


----------



## ceci.bee

VenusInFurs said:


> I kinda feel like they'll have enough to put up with by having 2 mammies without looking like children of Hagrid.
> 
> 
> seriously tho as a 6' tall woman I can't buy trousers or shoes without going to specialist shops, but otherwise love being tall and it gives you a natural confidence and authority that my shorter friends really admire. My sis who is as tall as me and blonde and gorgeous was bullied at school but not because she was tall...........whatever you decide you have to feel comfortable with it and for it to be right for both of you. Charlie you are right that tall people are healthier (less heart attacks in men), overall earn more and get to more senior positions, but have no idea how that data is arrived at..........
> 
> Honky good luck babe          sounds v weird planning for failure while you are having tx - I guess they are trying to be helpful but think that it can't have helped your PMA - lets hope it works and you never have to find out about IVF!
> 
> love to all
> C


----------



## smile1986

Hello,

I am new to FF and have been pointed in your direction.  I had my first IUI basting yesterday so on the nervous 2 ww.  I am trying to keep calm and destressed but the more i do the more i get stressesd

Anyone got any good tips!

Sending lots os best wishes to you all!


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Hope you are all well.


Honky - keeping everything crossed for you that this cycle will be the one for you        . Sending you hugs   


Smile1986 - welcome! this thread is fantastic with so much support and it helps to be in contact with people who are going through exactly the same as you. Good luck with the 2ww. I was lucky in that I was so busy at work that I didn't have too much time to think, but when I got home in the evenings, I just thought positive thoughts, spoke to my sticky bean and drank loads of pineapple juice!! Take it easy, but try and keep occupied too.


Hi to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals, but legs are aching and I am shattered. Need my bed!


Love to you all


Cat xx


----------



## honky

Thank you everyone  . Going to have a nice long shower now while hubby cooks the tea. Early night for me I think and another day tomorrow. Have taken it easy so far this afternoon and just had a nice stroll around the park with DH. Feeling lots of basting (??) pains on my right, am hoping that this is a good sign.

Yes, I am on the 2 ww again, back to the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts       .

Love, hugs and luck to you all, sorry I am rubbish with personals just lately, the thread is moving so quickly for me to keep up!

Honky xxx


----------



## loopylisa73

Wow in three days soo many newbies and fast moving too

Hi to all of you ...This is sooo the best place to be for advice and support, i would have given up and gone    if it wasnt for some of the chats and encouragement from all of the ladies on here!

Loopdy great news hunnie glad its happening soo quick for you, every cloud and all that xxx     fingers crossed for you x

Honky       on there way to you xx

Winegum & Beanie  how are you both doing xxx

Good Luck to all you lovely ladies on the 2ww

And big hello to anyone i didnt mention xx

Love

Lisa (loops) xx


----------



## Winegum

OMG! I don't think I congratulated you *Cat1608 - *what am I like? Congratulations honey, I'm soooo pleased for you.
         
I wish you all the happiness in the world and hope that your new relationship blossoms as you surely will and that you become a lovely little family.

*Loops* - Hi, I'm fine thanks

*Honky* - who did your basting this time? Fingers crossed for 3rd time lucky. Thinking fo you on your 2ww 

Welcome *smile * 

Sorry I am out of the habit of doing personals and long posts but I'm having a bit of a tx break and trying to wean myself off FF a bit for the moment - I keep up with you all though and you are always in my thoughts.


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello all, wow, things do move fast here!

*Loopdy*, I am sorry honey. You sounded so upset. I can only hope time has helped. And you are certainly moving fast! You sounded v. positive about your appointment, how was it?

*Honky*, hello lovely lady. Hope you are feeling v. good now. The basting pains will pass in a couple of days. I was also nervous both times and didn't ask anything -- hands were shaking! Glad you are being looked after by DH! I am now a whole cycle behind you! But am not complaining - it's nice to relax! We will be third time lucky :   And hurrah for no pessaries! Let's hope there'll be no need for your fourth vial. XXXX

*Ceci.bee* hi! Hope your follies are growing nicely. I think the size required depends on the medication you are on, and some just take longer than others. What drugs are you injecting? 
*
VenusInFurs* hello. I hope you ladies are first time lucky! Our nurse told me to count the beginning of AF when red blood starts to show (I normally spot brown for a day). Also the first scan at my clinic can be on days 2, 3, 4 or 5. If you are "good to go" - no cysts etc., they'll show you how to inject on the day and will give you your "goody bag" of drugs and needles. But everyone is SOOO different. I read Loopdy's and Joyerella's accounts and it's totally different to mine.

*Fred*, loving your new party philosophy, honey! I am totally with you there. Life's too short to worry about the little things. 

*Cat*, how is it going? How was The Meeting  Sorry to hear you are shattered, that's a good thing though, isn't it? 

*Smile*, hello and welcome! You have nearly the same dates as Honky. Welcome to the horrid 2ww!

*Scoobydoo*, I love you statistical mind! I have no idea how many sperm eventually make it - But it seems that one thing you are not accounting for is that your DH may produce an extra large or extra small sample on the day. On our first IUI, my DP was so nervous, he was asked to do it again and it was tiny again, so we were told (before the IUI!) next time, produce the sample at home. Everyone's different, but I find it best not to put any more pressure on yourself by counting the details -- you only need one    

*Trace*, I didn't know about the 6 hours shelf life! That's rubbish! Perhaps that's why it's advised to BD that and next day too. Hope you are OK and not too nervous about the looming IVF. Your programme sounds intense, but better to have it short, you'll have the result sooner    

*Beanie*, how is the chilling? I decided to follow you and cut out coffee and fell asleep in a chair at 3pm yesterday, narrowly missing my work laptop with dribble! So having half a cup a day now, as I clearly cannot function without!

*RachelBW*, fingers crossed for a juicy fat line for you in a few days!

*Winegum*, I agree. This place becomes an addiction when tx'ing! We all create our own storms, don't we? Hope you are relaxing nicely.

*Commutergirl*, yes. All sounds very familiar. I get myself into just that kind of a tizz on a regular basis too. I have to go to NY for work in September and will probably be IVFing if the next IUI doesn't work, so was doing exactly the same workings out! And I wanted to tell you: Ligurian pesto is unlike anything I've ever tried! I am going to get a recipe and have a go, I think they must put cream in it instead of oil. Mmmm!

*AFM*: been resting up, trying not to think about babies. We've a difficult family time at the moment with DP's dad going through chemo. Also I am standing in for my boss at work, so am completely rushed off my feet. Oh and I seem to have pulled my back during the miscarriage! I thought it was a kidney infection and rang up the clinic, but they said no. It's getting better anyway, just can't bend forward now. Not bad enough to get in the way of BDing! 

Love to all you lovely ladies and apologies to those I have missed!
XXXXX


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

welcome to *Skygirl, Scoobydoo, Smile1986* (hope I am not leaving any newbies behind!)

*Scooby* - Re the washed sperm, my clinic would do IUI above 1 million. Fortunately I don't remember DH's exact normal form and motility (they told us they are good, which compensates a low-ish unwashed count) because I don't want to start making calculations also on his side! it's enough to start counting days and juggling with calendar!

*VenusInFurs* - I like your sense of humour  ! Seriously, from the bottom of my 1.60 meters I can tell you that I wouldn't mind a few more cm...
Like other girls, I also liked the amount of detail included by the second donor. A naive question: so children are entitled to know who their biological father is? 
Let us know when you have made your choice!

*Honky* - good luck! Feeling emotional is perfectly normal.   There is so much going on. Sometimes hospital staff are not very tactful, are they? When I had my second IUI the doctor said something like "if this one with Clomid doesn't work consider injectables, as your lining is on the thin side". OK, I knew, but it was just such bad timing! 

*Loopdy* - I struggled to keep up to date with the thread, so I haven't even said how sorry I am about your BFN.    But it is good that you managed to get an appointment so quickly. good luck! no, we are not going to evict you! I also think that if we are moving on to IVF I'd still like to stay around here! And to answer your questions to TKBL, I am not planning to read too much on IVF either; I tend to trust my doctor, and like Trace I don't want to start making plans on a protocol that eventually won't be mine.

*Winegum* - hello dear, I had been wondering about you    . Hope you are taking your mind off it all, and keep us posted about your ivf appointment!

*Trying* - sorry to hear that you are going through such a difficult moment    . All the best for your partner's father. What do you do for a job?
Mmmm, pesto! Here I can barely grow a little basil plant, nothing I could make a proper pesto with...

AFM - I had my baseline scan today. All clear. Started injecting tonight. I am feeling reasonably relaxed, let's see how long it lasts for... however it is my first full IUI cycle I do with you ladies: last time I only joined half way through my 2ww. It does feel different!

Good night!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## fred73

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post as only been at work an hour and not done much yet   

Commutergirl - just wanted to wish you luck with this cycle and this will be the one for you     

Winegum - I know what you mean about trying to have a break from here but it is addictive to keep reading as you want to know how everyone is getting on as seen then go through so much in such a short space of time. Expecting to keep my posts short too at least until we start treatment again and hopefully when you have news you will let us know   Good Luck with your appointment   

Trying - Hope your back feels better soon and your FIL tx goes well. Not the easiest thing as I have watched my brother go through it so make sure both of you take some time to yourselves too     

Loopdy - hope your meeting went well yesterday and let us know how you get on   

Beanie  - hope you are getting to relax and enjoy the sunshine with a G&T   

Scaralooloo, Loopylisa, Cat - hope the early stages are being good to you   

Welcome to all the newbies and hope if you have started that tx is going to plan but we are all here if you have any questions   

Hello to anyone else I have missed and hope you are all ok    

AFM - Had my appointment at Zita West clinic this morning and the lady I saw was lovely. She has recommended for me to see the nutritionist and also to have some acupuncture. Have appointment with nutritionist on Saturday so can get started on that straight away and then just find the best place for acupuncture. Feeling more positive about the next cycle already


----------



## Beanie3

Good Evening Ladies

VenusInFurs - Great news on getting started, can't really help regarding levels, got really confused with it myself, pineapple juice and Brazil nuts are really good for helping you lining, its the selenium in them, I take it in a tablet from Holland and Barret's..Keeping everything crossed for you..  

Fred - Glad your feeling alot happier and positive for next cycle   , hoping to try acupuncture myself.

Commutergirl - Fab news on starting the injections, glad you feeling relaxed about it all, keeping everything crossed that this is the one    

Trying - Do hope FIL feels better soon with his TX, hope you back feel's better soon sweetie    

Honky - Hope you had another relaxing day, keeping everything crossed for you    

Apologies to those missed got bit catching up to do but sending you all big hugs and lots positive vibes      

AFM - Still know sign of AF, getting odd twinges so hoping she is on her way..Been told by new clinic if no letter by Monday have to call them back to sort appoinment so fingers crossed I supposed.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hello
Can I join, this is my first IUI after 3 failed IVF attemps, 2 fresh ICSI and one FET.  I started Norethisterone on the 29th June and I'm due my baseline scan on Monday as long as AF turns up. Then strimming which is something I'm used to.   

I'm a little worried as most people seem to do this fertiltiy treatment the other way round with IUI first, so I was wondering if anyone had been successful with IUI after IVF?

  to all 

Moo. x


----------



## honky

Hi all . feeling much better today, had an OK day at work with no stress for once! Got home and DH had the tea on the table! I think that could be something to do with the fact that he is now chilling on the golf course while I am on here. I really am addicted and must wean myself off a little, but it's hard and if you dont keep coming on here, you miss so much.

*Tryingtryingtrying* - Hello buddy . I have missed not seeing you on here. Hope that you and DH are keeping your spirits up and FIL is coping with treatment. Loads of love , hugs  ^hugme to you both xxxx

*Venusinfurs* Great news. The injections do get better. My DH is exactly they same as Cerys!!! Also he tells that joke about camouflage all the time , my mate fell for it too! Took me a while to work it out 

*Beanie* - How you doing hun? 

*Fred73 * - Wow Zita West clinic, I'm guessing you live in the London area? Good that you are getting sound advice 

Commutergirl + Winegum - Hello to you both   

Well enough for me, want to catch the last 30 Min's of Eastenders, need an early night tonight as shattered today, I'm going to rest as much as I can these 2 weeks, bugger the exercise and dieting, I will undo it another time. 

Love Honky xxxix


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lovely ladies,

You are so amazing doing so mnay personals. Its just great.   
I havent managed to do that yet, hope i can do it soon

I just love this FF and it really does keep me so grounded, we are all going through such emotional times and all the chat just helps so much.

i know i would not cope as welll as i do without all yor support.

Thank you all so much

This wait till 26 July when i officially strt IVF seems to go on forever.
Then i go on the pILL for 3 weeks !!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Trace

ps gonna give the natuarl thing a go before then....... u never knoow


----------



## Loopdy

Hey Ladies,

I've been in the big smoke for a couple of days with work and just got home about an hour after a horrid 5 hour drive due to an accident on the M25.

I'm a little tired to do lots of personals so sorry about that. Everyone seems to be doing well at the moment, *Honky*, are you feeling ok now after basting, you mentioned that you were a bit low. This could be it for you, fingers crossed!

*Trace* - we might be starting IVF around the same time, last time my cycle was only 22 days when I wasn't on drugs.

Had our appointment and it went really well, we're on the IVF route, yippee!!! The consultant was lovely and although we tried to force them into putting two frozen embies back they don't advise it. Now, to me, it means more of a chance but they let them mature for 5 days before putting back, however, if they're not really doing well after 3 days they put two back at that stage. We were really positive and I was on day 2 when i had my appointment and wanted to start there and then but had to book in for a nurses appointment. When we went to book the reception said we would be lucky to be able to fit it in before my next cycle as they are fully booked. Then, she said, we've had a cancelation on Friday!!!! Well, that's both our appointments have come round so quickly because of cancellations. I reckon my Pops has sorted it for us (he died in March this year) so I think it's a good sign for sure.

Oh and I walked into the mens loo today at work, only realised when a guy walked past me on his way out!!!!

Loopdy
x


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Really lost track again with what's been going on - great there's so much activity on this site but loads to catch up on if you haven't logged on for a day or two!

Hope everyone is OK.  

I'm now more than half way through the 2ww.  It's starting to drag now and really want Weds to come around.  Still, weekends always go quickly don't they so it'll be Monday before I know it.  Then just two more days.

Have a great weekend.  It's really sunny here in Devon.

TG xx


----------



## sdobbo

Hi Ladies, I have been mooching around here for a while.  You are all so positive..i'm not sure how you do it.  

Me and my DH are 'unexplained', 6 months of clomid - BFN and now finally been reffered to Chaucer Hospital for treatment (IUI).  Sent all the paper work back 2 weeks ago and now waiting for an appointment - it feels like forever.

I would be so grateful if you could shed some light on what will happen next, it makes me feel that i have some control over what is going on.  PLus when all my friends and family are talking about their bubbas and pregnancies i have something to talk about too.  


 for BFP's for all x


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Sorry for lack of personals but I hope you are all ok. Its sounds positive on here which is really good   .

I'm about half way though my 2ww now and I'm feeling a bit rough. I'm having cramps which feel like af pains and a really sore back and I'm paranoid about it to be honest   . I really hope cramps are a good sign   .  My insides don't feel like a very welcoming place to a little bean but time will tell I guess.

Sorry to sound so moanie. I am trying to be positve....honest   . Hope all you lovely ladies have a good weekend.


Charlie


----------



## tkbearlowey

Charlie,

Good luck with the  . If you are anything like me it will last forever and every twinge i felt.
Try and be nice to yersel and enjoy the time and i will    4 u.

 

Trace xx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hi Charlie
Chin up, you poor thing  I had a nightmare with my back on the first IUI and read that it was the progesterone pessaries mimicking the pregnancy symptoms, which made me feel better. Second IUI – no back pain whatsoever. Currently taking a break – lower back pain again! My conclusion: the drugs really mess with our bodies, and  for some time too. Try to take it easy and distract yourself if you can.


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

Just want to wish you all a lovely weekend, hoe you get to enjoy the lovely weather, sending lots hugs and vibes to you all..


----------



## Loopdy

Evening all,

Welcome to the newbies, I'm sure you find this thread really helpful.   

We had our appointment with the nurse today before going on to IVF.  We are on the Antagonistic regime which is pretty similar to the IUI regiime really with the meds only they are a lot stronger.  The nurse was fantastic and took some blood to test how I would react to the increased meds after my not so good response in my last IUI.  That made me feel better.

It didn't last when we said that we were ready to start IVF on the cycle and indeed that's what the consultant had led us to believe - hence the panic to get the nurses appointment in before my next period.  Well, the nurse said, you're not going to like me because it's not going to be possible for you to start at your next period as we don't have any slots available, she looked through the diary and it was mid October.  Well, I was so upset I just burst into tears right there.  She was so lovely.  We went on to fill in some paperwork and had some more talks about the treatment.  Then, the nurse said, wait, I've slotted you in for the 30th August.  So, of course, I cried again, but happy tears, jumped up and hugged her!  Apparently they conduct 4 IVF's a day and have to overbook as some women will cancel because of the change in length in cycles.  So, we also got told to ring up on the start of my next period to see if I can get in.

Beanie - They don't actually put us under at our clinic, we get a sedative and gas and air!!!  Flipping heck, I'm going to be crazy horses now doubt!!  They advised me to take a day off for the clinic and the day after treatment.

Sorry about lack of personals, it's been a hell of a week travelling all over the place.  So, there's a couple of lovely bottles of wine in the kitchen and I'm going to enjoy a glass or two!!

Hope everyone is well and happy.  Sending everyone     

Loopdy
x


----------



## Beanie3

Loopdy - Fantastic news hunni, August will be here in no time. Enjoy the little time out from TX     

VenusInFurs - Glad you found courage to do the injections a lot braver than me, DH has to do mine,  can't watch him even get meds ready.


----------



## Angs

Hello,
D'you all mind if I join your site? Another newbie, bit of  loony one! . I've just started 1st IUI. On norethisterone to regulate AF. Starting Gonal F and suprecur on 20th. I should be happy and excited but I'm feeling a bit down. It's all getting to me I guess. One tube is damaged from possible previous ectopic, so I know I have less chance of IUI working for me. You all seem so upbeat on here, wishing I could feel that way. Needing some  . I actually ovulated naturally this month and am now paranoid that if I did conceive, the norethisterone will do some harm. see, told you I was loony! Got so much running though my mind, just want to hide away and cry. Sorry for the misery, could do with some friendly advice. Good luck to you all with your treatments!
Angs x


----------



## ruthie1977

I haven't been on for a few days. Sorry for the lack of personals.

My pregnancy test was negative.  Not sure what to do now. I've managed to get an appointment for us to see the doctor on the 21st July. They have offered us another iui, but in all honesty I think its a waste of time. After TTC for 4 & half years, clomid, iui etc & just want to do something that has a higher chance of working.
My DH would like to try another iui as its another chance, I might do it to pass the time untill the ivf. I need to go back & have some hypnotherapy as my mind almost can't be bothered with any of it. I think I may have a couple of months off clear my head, start yoga, have another holiday & then start again.  Sorry for the big negative moan but I'll snap out of it in a couple of days


----------



## Beanie3

Ruthie - Am so sorry sweetie, I know what you mean about the IUI's did feel that way myself, but did all 3 and now on 1/2 month break from TX until we start IVF, and the time out has helped...Don't feel terriable for the moan thats what we are here for sending you big hugs sweetie    

Angs - Hello and welcome you will get to know the most amazing bunch of ladies here who are so supportive, I see you are following similer protocal as me when I had IUI. Try and not worry to much, very hard I know. sending you lots positive vibes


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi All

Angs - I asked my gp if norethisterone would cause any damage in early pregnancy in case some miracle happend and I got pergnant naturally this month (stupid really as we have been trying for over 2 yrs).  She told me not to worry that as far as the medical books could say there were no know issues.  

Ruthie - I'm so sorry   

Venusinfurs - well done on the injection front. 

Loopdy - as the others say Aug will be here before you look round. 

Sorry for the lack of personals I'm still trying to get to know everyone and where people are on their journey.


Take care all and lots of    and    to everyone who needs them.

Moo. x


----------



## Angs

Hello,
Thank you beanie and Mina-moo! It really does help having people to talk to! Thanks for being so welcoming! 

Mina-moo - feel soooo much better after your post. Have been so paranoid. I too have been trying for 2 years. It would be a miracle if I did catch naturally this month, but I did ovulate and the twinges were on the left side (my clear tube) so it is possible I guess. I'm still having twinges now and am reading too much into every symptom. Just have to wait til the 20th when af is due.

Thanks again. I'm going to have to read a few of the older posts.

Angs xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Angs - Glad it helped a bit, I felt really stupid asking my gp but I knew I would only worry otherwise.

The clinic keep telling us to keep trying naturally but then pump me full of so many different drugs as I've gone through different treatments that I was starting to worry about the effect they may have if I was lucky to conceve naturally.

Anyway sending you    

Moo. x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies

been keeping an eye on you all, hello to all the new people.

Loopdy, fingers crossed for your ivf in august.

Beanie, how are you? Just thought I'd make you laugh, forced dh to take me to see twilight eclipse last night and we were at least 15 years older than the whole audience!! Was fab tho, phroaw to the vampires!! 

Tahiti xx


----------



## Beanie3

Tahiti - That made me giggle   , very lucky that I don't have to force DH to watch it, he will happily watch lol, how are you hunni, not much longer...I'm going to chase up clinic on monday just be good to have a date    xx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi beanie, thought it would! Hopefully you can start around the same time as me, I know our treatment will be different but we can spur eachother on  let me know how you get on phoning the clinic on Monday. 6 weeks for me and counting but we're going on hols next sat for two weeks so hopefully that will make the time go faster.

Amethyst, how are you? 

Tahiti xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hi Tahiti

I'm still here hun, just lurking and trying to keep up with what's going on with everyone!  I'm fine and enjoying "the break" from all this madness!  

6 weeks will pass in no time at all - you must be so excited to get going.  Me. I'm a little apprehensive believe it or not, as I have lost the belief that IUI works - I'm kinda considering my last attempt as "something to do" whilst waiting for IVF.  Pessimistic I know, but it's hard to be positive all the time!  I'll just have to take it as it comes and hope for the best!

Enjoy your holiday x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi amethyst, glad you're ok.  

I know what you mean because that's how I feel about ttc naturally I think I've just given up on it. On to the next thing!! When are you planning to start your last iui? Hopefully I'll be starting injections around 23rd. Hopefully me you and beanie might start around the same time.

Counting down to France, 6 days!! Will be eating lots of cheese and drinking wine for you all xx


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,
still haven't had time to read all the older posts to try and get to know you all a bit better!

*Hi Tahiti* - Just noticed that your starting injections for IUI the same time as me. I'm starting on suprecur and Gonal f on 21st July. It's my first go. I've only got one clear tube so there is a reduced change it'll work for me, but I'll give anything a go by now!!! Eligible for IVF in January. Really not looking forward to injections!!!

Hope everyone else is o.k. Will try and learn a few names by the next time I post.  and  to you all.
Angs
x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi angs, welcome to the thread, everyone is lovely.
Let's hope it's first time lucky for us both 

Tahiti xx


----------



## cat1608

Afternoon ladies!


Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine - if you have it - and the weekend.


Good luck to all you ladies on your    - really hope you all get the right result. I know it's easier said than done, but try and relax and take it one day at a time.  I had cramps, pains and back ache in week 1, but nothing, apart from tingling of boobs for about 10 minutes week 2. Try and remember our bodies are being pumped with so many drugs and we all react in different ways. Our minds play tricks on us too. Bloody difficult time - but I had 5 mins at the end of each day lying in bed speaking to my little bean and trying to visualise me having a positive test and telling those closest to me I as pregnant. I'm mad I know, but it helped me!!


Good luck to Amethyst, Angs and Tahiti on your next cycles. Sending you    and   


Commutergirl - how are you getting on honey with this cycle? Hope all going well


Venusinfurs - well done with the injections. You should be really proud of yourself. Hope your cycle is going well


Honky - hope you're ok and the next couple of weeks are kind to you and you get a BFP


Travelgirl - hope you're coping with the 2ww - sending you     and    you get positive result 


Loops - how are you doing honey? Hope the sticky beans are behaving and the sickness is passing and your scan went well.


Winegum - thank you honey. Hope you are relaxing and enjoying your time out and making the most of it with lots of wine   


Tryingx3 - meeting went fab thank you. They are lovely girls and I seem to have for the seal of approval. Me and my sis had dinner with them last nite - my man owns his own restaurant and it was lovely. Sorry to hear you have been through such a rough time and hope things turn around for you soon, Sending you   


Fred - glad you are feeling positive after seeing nutritionist. I only had a few sessions of acupuncture but I loved it - soooooooo relaxing.


Trace - hope the time passes quickly before 26th July, Enjoy lots of    and you never know you may be one of the lucky ones like Loopylisa to fall naturally   


Charlie - hope you're ok with the 2ww and finding it abit easier. fingers crossed for you honey 


Loopyd - glad to hear about your appt. Here's hoping you get a cancellation appt. You go girl!!!


Beanie1 - how are you hun? Has AF arrived yet?


Ruthie - sorry to hear about your result. Try and stay positive honey and good luck for your next treatment   


Scaraloo - how are you honey? All well with you and bean?


Hi to everyone else and sorry for anyone i've missed - sending you all   and   


AFM - just over 5 weeks now and getting slightly less paranoid about anything happening. I have spent most of the last few days shattered to the point of exhaustion and my taste buds have already changed. Seems my little bean isn't keen on chocolate, sweets or soft drinks. Prefers savoury foods and I could eat meat until it's coming out of my ears. Two of my friends are already convinced it is a boy! LOL! I'll just be happy when I know it's healthy.


I just want to stay in bed an wrap myself up in cotton wool for the next 2 weeks, until 23rd July when I have my 7 week scan and am   I hear a heartbeat. Trying to keep having lots of     . I am bursting to tell people now as only a couple of friends know   .


Take it easy lovely ladies and sending you lots of love


Cxxx


----------



## cat1608

Me again - shameless bit of advertising, but hey, nothing ventured and all that!!!


If any of you live near Poole in Dorset or any of you are coming down this way for your summer holidays, go into the best restaurant in town - Ma's Pizza and Pasta. Food is delicious and the owner - who also waits on tables most days, is my gorgeous fella.


So, go and have a glass or two of vino and have fabulous food - pasta there is to die for!!


I'm feeling hungry again now   .


Cxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi ladies. I hope the weekend is being good to you all.

Thanks for all the kind words. I've felt a bit better since Friday which I put down to the first pregnyl jab wearing off and so I wasn't looking forward to the next. I think my tummy pains have been partly due to (tmi sorry) constipation which is a side effect of the HCG and my ibs which is being annoying  .  My boobs are killing me too. I have to hold them when I go down stairs and dh has noticed they've grown a bit (much to his delight as they're usually just a bit more than a couple of boiled eggs!). I'm trying not to get too attached to them or I'll miss them when they've deflated!   

Trying, tkbearlowey and emma, you're all correct, I didn't expect to feel so weird on these drugs but I'm glad they are working! 

Well done Emma on conquering your phobia of the needle! I wish I could do that with spiders. Sounds like your cream is just magic. I used ice to numb the spot for my 2nd pregnyl jab and it really helped but then I got paranoid that the stuff hadn't gone in as it didn't hurt as much as the first! That's how mental I am though   !!

Sorry to offload my bodily functions on you! Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Charlie.xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

Hay Charlie, your on the road now so  you get a positive result. You will be watching you body day noon and night forethe tiniest bit of change, all very normal for us though

Cat you are brilliant on all the personals. very impressed indeed.
Am  for your 7 week scan news. how exciting and nerve wracking.

AFM, was thinking today and this is the 1st cycle in nearly 3 years i am not clock watching my body and cycle. no preggie tests, no ovulation kits, no 2 WW and no legs in air for 1/2 hour after  . Wow can hardly believe_ have been body watching all that time. this is what fertility does. and for the 1st time in 3 years i am ok about AF arriving as then i will on the exciting road of IVF. That is unless you say Cat, could be lucky._

 _ Trace xxx_


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,
Hope you're all o.k. DH is watching world cup final, can't quite bring myself to watch it so here I am! Got a few questions, if anyone can help. Starting first IUI this month, hoping for basting August 2nd. I was just wondering whether the drugs make you ovulate on both sides Only one tube is clear (the left side). I ovulated naturally this month and had twinges on left side, does that mean that I'll ovulate on right side next cycle? Not quite sure how the drugs affect things. Big   to everyone on 2ww. Hoping everyone on treatment is o.k.    .
Angs x


----------



## Travel Girl

Angs

This has been my first month of IUI and I produced two follicles, one on each side so don't worry about your right ovary.

Hi to everyone else.  Emma, you're worrying me - you shouldn't be addicted to injecting!!

AFM, well the 2ww is nearly over, just 2 days to go.  PMA has deserted me today as I'm feeling lots of AF symptoms.  Had been convinced it had worked so it's hitting hard today.  Just hoping I'm wrong.

Sorry for no personals, need to go back over several pages again to check where you all are in your treatment but fingers crossed to us all for a bumper lot of BFPs.

TG xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
I had my baseline scan today, but can't start injecting as AF not turned up.  Well it sort of started with a bit of spotting and then stopped.  So now I have to see how things go.

Venusinfurs - I understand the addiction thing and you're not   it used to make me feel a little more in control of things.

Angs - I always thought like you that I ovulated one side one month and the other the next but when I've been strimming before I've produced follies on both sides. not sure if that helps any!!

Travel Girl - Just wanted to say good luck for Wednesday and sending you some    .

Charlie - hope your tummy pains are better. 

Sorry for those I've not mentioned but wishing everyone    and good luck.

Moo. x


----------



## Sparkle123

Hi Everyone, 

I'm new to FF and just trying to find my way around. Hope I'm doing this right!  

My DH and I are on our second round of IUI after the first on was unsuccessful. We have been TTC for three years now and after taking clomid for 6 months at the end/beg of 08-09 and having a very early miscarriage we have now turned to IUI. We are riding this emotional rollercoaster and although my DH is very supportive I just wanted to chance to speak to other 'ladies' in my situation. 

xx


----------



## Winegum

Hello everyone   
I just want to wish everyone all the luck and success in the world.   Although I will be lurking from time to time and keeping an eye on you and waiting to read about those lovely BFPs, my time on this thread has come to an end  I had my first IVF appointment today, which went well.  I am booked in for EC in September.  I want to say thank you for all the love and support I have received on this thread over the past few months.  I know I have dished out my fair share too: it has been a privilege to post on this thread and I am sad to leave but feel it is the right thing for me....and you!  
Big love to all
Winegum xxx


----------



## Sparkle123

Hello all, 

Just been reading back through the thread, hope you dont mind! It sounds like a great supportive group and really friendly too!

Emma- just read your comment about being addicted to the jabs!...me too! It's crazy isn't it. Before IUI I had the biggest phobia of needles yet I now look forward to my daily jab too. It just feels like you're doing your part and getting a little bit closer to what it is we are all trying to achieve. 

xxx


----------



## Beanie3

Hello Ladies

It is with sadness that I am saying goodbye   , it is time for me to move on with me no longer being IUI girl, I have been very lucky in getting to know some very lovely ladies on here and who have been an amazing support in my difficult times, I will be popping every now and then to see how you are all getting on and looking forward to you all getting that BFP.

Wishing you all the best and may all your dream's come true    

Sending all my love to all 

Beanie xx


----------



## cat1608

Beanie and Winegum


Good luck on your journeys and please do keep in touch. I'm sure it will happen for you both    .


Love,   and   to you both


Take care ladies


Cxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

I too am a leaver !!!!

am starting IVF 26 July so i am very excited.
You all have been so supportive and have helped me through the dark days. Thnak you all so much and good luck to all with your journey. I will lurk about and see how you all getting on and may see some of you on IVF thread.   
Trace xx


----------



## loopylisa73

Such a shame we will miss you beanie and winegum And tkbearlowey xxxxx     

Sorry no personals, just got out of hospital diagnosis was hyperemisis? but started a slight bleed too, so scared but gotta rest they said xxx

will let you know ladies gotta get thru the night and go back to the docs tomorrow if it doesnt stop x

Loops xx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

*VenusInFurs* - good that I have a cycle buddy!
I laughed about the camouflage trousers.
Glad that you chose the tall guy, and I see your point for choosing him. Good luck!

*Loopdy* - great that you managed to squeeze in your treatment so soon! Hope this works out for you.

*Fred* - thank you for your good wishes. Glad that your appt went well, hope this cycle is the one   

*Tryingx3 - *how are things?

*Cat* - all well, thanks! How about you? I see that you met your partner's daughters and all went well. Great! How old are they? BTW, is he Italian?
Good that your little bean doesn't like chocolate or soft drinks - might become a health-conscious one once he/she gets out!  
The 23rd will be here before you realise!

*Amethyst* - glad you are chilling off. I often lose faith in IUI. But there are several girls around here who can confirm it DOES work! So good luck with your next one.

*Loopy* - Take good care of yourself, have a proper rest. Hope everything gets sorted.  

Hi *Mina.Moo, Angs, Sparkle* - welcome!

To *Winegum, Beanie, Trace* - all the best for the future. It has to be our turn at some point! 

AFM - second scan yesterday. Three dominant follies (two ~ 14 mm and one 10 mm). Not too bad. Tomorrow next scan, and we'll see. 
Good night, and sorry for the small number of personals - I am falling asleep!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## cat1608

Commutergirl - liking the sound of your follies and hope tomorrow goes well. My man isn't Italian, although he does look it when he's got a tan. He comes from Birmingham! LOL! His girls are 16 and 18 and don't stop talking lol! We're taking them to see Shrek tomorrow.


Loopy - am sending you lots of   ,     and      that your bleed stops. Take it very easy and try and stay relaxed (although I know i would be so scared too) and   that everything will be ok. Thinking of you honey


Cxx


----------



## Winegum

I've only been gone 5 minutes  but I had to come on and say take care *loops - *and get well soon


----------



## Beanie3

Loops - Just want to say I am thinking of you and get well soon, hope everything is ok hunni


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loops -      I have everything crossed for you honey, thinking of you. Get plenty of rest sweety.


----------



## fred73

Loopy - Thinking of you and hope you got thru the night ok


----------



## loopylisa73

Just to let you all know both babies are ok!!! I have a bad urinary tract infection, someting im goin to be prone to( apparently)  but still beeding but all is well ....scans show bubbas are ok  i guess i was scared    just after getting out of hosp i was a little aprehensive 

Love 

Loops xx


----------



## Scaralooloo

Loops    that's brilliant news honey


----------



## Beanie3

Loops sweetie that is brilliant news


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,

Thanks *Travelgirl* and *Minamoo*- feel better knowing I may have follicles on both sides. Gives me more hope!
Welcome *Sparkle*. I'm new to thread too and everyone is lovely!
*Beanie, Winegum, tkbearlowey*- GOOD LUCK with IVF!!! I need to phone the IVF clinic in October if IUI doesn't work out, so I may catch up with you on that thread. I really hope it works out for you all. 
*Commutergirl* - Thank you for the welcome!! Hope treatment continues to go well this cycle! Having my first scan on 20th on day 1. 
*Loopy* - Good news about babbas! Lovely that you caught naturally! Hoping I might have this cycle, did test this morning. BFN! Gutted! It's nice to hear good news!
*Tahiti and amethyst* - Hope you are o.k. 
*Cat * - How are you feeling? Hope it goes well next week xx 
Hi *Charlie* - Hope my boobs grow during treatment! I've got little boiled eggs too! Hope you're feeling o.k.
Venus - starting the jabs next week. Hope I find it as easy as you! I'm such a big wimp! DH i gonna have to do it. I'm a fainter!!

Sorry if I've left anyone out. Hope you're all well.

Angs
x


----------



## Tahiti

Beanie, winegum & trace I can't believe you're leaving!!  just wanted to say thank you to you all as a newby you all spurred me on. Please pop in and let us know how you're getting on, three bfps please 

loops, I'm so glad you're all ok. I'm really prone to urine infections so sending you lots of cranberry love and sympathy 

Hello other ladies, looks like we're a new family!! I don't start injections till end august but just like to see how you're all getting on  

Love to everyone
Tahiti xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Winegum, Beanie and Trace - very best of luck in your journeys.  Please pop back and let us know when you get your BFPs.

Sorry for no personals tonight.  I tested today and it's a BFN.  AF has arrived this afternoon so definitely all over.  I know I would have been very lucky for IUI to work 1st time but I was really positive for this cycle.  I couldn't have done any more preparation wise and apart from a couple of wobbles on the 2ww I've been as upbeat as I can.  So am now gutted it's failed.  Have got a scan tomorrow to see if there are any cysts.  If not, then hopefully we can start injecting on Thursday and get back on track.  Going to have a glass of wine and a bath tonight - first time in over a month so will enjoy that.  May not stop at one glass though!

Sorry for the me post.  I hope you are all OK.  The support on this thread is incredible.

TG xx


----------



## Tahiti

TG I'm sorry, I can't imagine how disappointed you feel. Take hope from all the bfps here and enjoy your wine tonight. How good does it taste after months of no alcohol  

Tahiti xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Evening all

Loopy - Gald everything is ok and I hope you are feeling better soon.

Travel girl - I'm so very sorry, and I hope that you can get back on track very soon.   

Angs - how's things today?

Tahiti - Aug will be here before you know it. 

Commutergirl - hope the scan went well today. 

To everyone else hope you are well,    to all.

Take care,
Moo. x


----------



## loopylisa73

Travel Girl     xxxxxxx


----------



## Winegum

Thanks everyone for your good wishes 

*Travelgirl:* So sorry for your bfn    Are you going to go again straight away? It's a very horrible feeling when the first one fails - I remember it well. You are a lady after my own heart as bath and wine would be my commiseration of choice. I have seen you on the devon board - I lurk there but may start posting as it has become quite a busy little Exeter focused thread and I am there too. All the best honey.

*Tahiti:* You have summed it up honey, and in such a nice way - you _are_ a new family now. It's only right that the thread should move on and not be too cluttered with oldies hanging on in there.  All the best to you too and I will definitely keep in touch and keep a look out for you all.
 
Big love
Winegum x


----------



## Daizymay

Hi Everyone, Wow this thread moves fast, I can't keep up with you all. Congrats to all those with BFPs, big hugs to those with rotten BFNs, cheerio and goodluck to you ladies moving to IVF, welldone to those overcoming their needle phobias (am secretly addicted too!) I had the same question today about follicles developing on both the right and left in one month - I get the impression that they do with the drugs, but for me they only ever seem to develop on the right. This is my 2nd IUI - I only got one 19mm follicle on the first cycle. Today at day 9scan (and increased drugs) I again only have one (13mm). I feel so down about this - how does it compare with you lot? Am feeling really blue - kept welling up when I got back to work. I know I have another 4/5days of drugs, but just don't feel positive this time round. Any words of wisdom greatly received.


----------



## cat1608

Travelgirl


So sorry to hear your news honey. Try and keep positive as it will happen.


Take care, enjoy the wine and be kind to yourself    


Cxx


----------



## Sparkle123

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all OK. DH and I are half way through dread 2ww to see what the result of our 2nd IUI is. I'm a nervous wreck!!!! Any little twinge makes me feel like AF is approaching! 

commutergirl- Thanks for your welcome. Hope you don't mind me asking...Where are you up to with treatment? 

Loops- Read your signature, so happy for you. Glad your OK too. Just take things easy  

Angs- Thanks for your welcome. Hope everything is going well with you 

Tahiti- Hi how are you ? Will you be starting your first IUI in August? x

Travelgirl- Sorry to hear about your BFN. I felt exactly the same after first IUI. I remember thinking how can this possibly fail as we've done everything possible to make it work!!! Then AF arrived before I even had chance to take HPT! DH and I are currently half way through 2ww! Hope you can start injections again soon .  Sending you big  stay positive x

Mina Moo- Hows things with you ?

Daizy may- Hi, On my 1st IUI I had 2 good sized follicles and that ended with a BFN! I am currently half way through 2ww after 2nd IUI. This time I only had 1 follicle too and felt gutted. When I spoke to my cousin who has had two positive IVF cycles she said 'well it only takes one!' Stay positive   

Night everyone xxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Hello ladies

TBH I'm feeling a bit lost!  The "oldies" have moved on, and I don't know any of the "newbies"!  I wasn't here long enough to be classed as an "oldie" (I don't think)  so I am hoping I can stay with you!   

My update - 2 failed medicated IUI's - month off due to work trip getting in the way of scans - final IUI planned for next AF early Aug.   

I haven't had time to work out who you all are and where you are in your treatment, but I promise to do that really soon.  For now, I will just wish you luck and hugs.....it's a rocky road girls,  find your PMA while you still can!


 
Am xx

ps - anyone seen Eclipse yet?  Tahiti  I've promised my mate I'll wait until she gets back from her hols, but might go on Friday!  I don't think I can wait a fortnight!


----------



## TrinketBox

Hello Ladies,

I am new to all this so bear with me please...

I had a Lap & Dye test done on Monday and everything was clear so have been told to expect an appointment with the fertility sister in approx 6 weeks time to discuss IUI.

I need to ask a question please ladies which might sound a bit  ........ If we start IUI can you give me an idea of how much my DH will be involved?? Obviously he will have to come with me to the initial appointment and supply the goods when the time comes so to speak  but other than that will we both have to attend the appointments?

My husband has just started a job working away so is only home at weekends. I am just wanting some advice on how Im going to handle IUI with my hubby working away. I have told him he will have to be here obviously but can any of you lovely ladies give me an idea so we know what to expect please? Do you make a call to the clinic and then both have to attend the clinic etc or will it be mainly me?

He will be driving abroad out of London & I am in the North East so its not going to be easy. 

PS - He lost his job at Christmas and has been working on & off locally for 6 months but there is no work and no work means no money so we had to make the decision for him to work away. Not great when you have to have fertility treatment.  

Thankyou
Nicola x


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Gosh how quickly this thread moves! Amethyst, I'm also baffled, as all the "oldies" are no longer here! I'm sure I will get used to all the "newbies" just as I have in the past. There is so much support on here, it's great. Ive "weaned" myself off here for a little while as getting too addicted, but I will follow the thread, just not actively participating as I was! Currently half way through my 2ww   and am hoping that it is third time lucky with us. 

Anyway, only a "quickie" as peeking at work. 

Love and babydust to everyone.

Honky xxxx


----------



## Angs

Hello!
Me again!
Travelgirl- So sorry hon! I know how gutted you must feel. It's my first go, and although I'm not overly optimistic I know I'll feel gutted if it doesn't work. It's impossible not to get your hopes up. Big hug!!!
Mina Moo- Hello! How are you coping? I'm starting injections on 21st. Suprecur and Gonal F. Having first scan on 20th. Think I may have mild PCOS. Scan will confirm that.
Daizymay- sorry I can't help as I've not had treatment yet, but on all my previous scans, follicles were on right side, which did worry me a bit. I'm hoping to see some on the left side when I have scans in a few weeks!!
Sparkle- Good luck! One week to go!  
Amethyst- am a total twilight geek! Went to see the preview of Eclipse on the 4th. Loved it! Brilliant x
Trinketbox- My husband came with me to the appointments, but if you explain your situation I'm sure they'll understand. It affects you mostly. It'll be hard with him being away, but this thread is full of support!
Honky- Good luck with 2ww! I know what you mean about weaning yourself off. I'm almost addicted but I find the support so helpful, especially when I'm having a down day.

Did anyone take up the counselling that they offer? Been thinking about it! Finding it all a bit tough.


Big hello to anyone I've forgotten,

Angs x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Trinket box,

Not chatted to you before as i am 1 of the ones that has moved on to IVF and now on another thread, but i do like lurking about and seeing how everyone is.
To your question, i had 3 IUI all BFN, however still very positive. My DH did come to all my appointments as he could as he not working but our clinic ( ARI in Aberdeen), made it very clear to us that they didn't expect him to be at all of our appointments and the only ones that were absolutely necessary was to sign all consent forms and obviously on the day to produce the goods. I am certain most clinics would not have any expections of your DH to be there at every app.s
The most important thing is we try and be as relaxed as possible so maybe just ahve a word and explain you situation and they will be absolutely fine.
Good luck and stay positive. Good luck and send you    

Love Trace xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi TrinketBox,
I'm on 2nd cycle of IUI - and have done it all alone so far. DH is here, but keeps a low profile (his coping mechanism)! He came to the initial information evening and then our first treatment planning TIC (treatment information consent) appointment (where he had to sign lots of forms) and he had to attend to leave his sample (but I understand this can be done in advance and frozen with some clinics) and he came with me for the actual insemination. Other than that, he hates needles so is never around when i inject and he has a phobia about hospitals so never comes to scans. If you have confided in friends or family - they can always drive you to/from the insemination appointment. I get most of my emotional support through sites like FF - the girls here are great.


----------



## Tahiti

Hi am, I'm with you, we can be the inbetweeners  yes seen Eclipse, I  made dh come with me and it was fab!! He even admitted he liked it  phrwoar to the vampires and wolves I must say! 

hello to all, old and new
Tahiti xx


----------



## amethyst_uk

Trinketbox - hi!  I have done my 2 IUI's alone.  DH came with me to the initial appointment (we're NHS), but that is all!  For our first IUI he did his sample at home and I took it to the hospital as he had to work.  He did come for the 2nd insemination but stayed in the waiting room.  "There are some things a husband should not see"  Quote, unquote! lol!  I kinda have to agree!  but we are all different and some couples want to do it all together.  I'm pretty sure that your clinic will be able to tell you what is essential and what is not so don't worry.  


Am x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

*Sparkle* - not long now I'll be keeping you in my  and sending you   as I know the 2 ww can zap all your PMA and symptom spotting can send you  .

*Angs* - 21st is only a week away, so not long to wait. I have only once had conselling offered by the clinic and that was with the IVF. This was recently after my 3rd failed attempt. I took it really bad this time and lost the plot for a little while. I found it helpful and in hindsight it may have been useful to talk about coping strategies before undertaking the treatment, although I do feel that this is such a journey of mixed emotions no matter how we prepare one doesn't know how one will react until it happens. I sure it wouldn't hurt to see the counsellor and if after first meeting you don't think it will help you don't have to go again.

*Amethyst* - I too am a twilight fan and will be going to see eclipse with DH on Sat I can't wait. I understand when you say that you feel a little lost I've been on FF for a little while now have had a few treatments therefore been on a few threads and it always feels strange when people move on and new arrive. I hope that you will stay and we have a chance to get to know everyone better.

*Travelgirl *- hope your doing ok today. 

*Trinketbox* - I know nothing about the IUI process as this is my first but my DH wasn't able to come to my first scan an to be honest I'm not expecting him to come to the one I have on Monday either.

I think this is because I've been through a few with IVF so in that respect I know what to expect with scans and I've injected before so wasn't as nervous as I was on my first treatment when the nurse went through the protocol. I'm assuming that he will only need to be there for insemination. which to be honest will be better as we've not told anyone we are doing IUI and that way he won't have to take time off work.

So I don't think he will have to go with you to the scans unless you want him to. Try not to worry as I'm sure the clinic would have had to deal with this sort of thing before.   and good luck.
*Honky*- good luck on your 2ww and I to hope its third time lucky. 

AFM - started first injection tonight went well, but my tummy was a little red and sore at the injection site but that's to be expected. I'm sure I'll get used to it again.

To those I'm missed hope all is well and   to all.

Take care,
Moo. x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Tahiti

forgot to say hope all is well? I'm in team Edward although Jacob does have a great six pack. I will really have to watch myself on Sat as DH is coming with me and it will be so hard not to drool.    

Moo. x


----------



## Beanie3

Venus -  Don't Panic just yet hunni going on my experiance with suprecur. How long have you been injecting for, it probaly be case that you will have to inject the suprecur for few more days and will have to wait few more days until you can start stimming are due to have a baseline scan, did the nurse say if you will have a bleed after so many days of injecting the suprecur.


----------



## Winegum

*VenusInFurs: *Try not to worry too much - I'm sure all it will have done is to slow your follicle growth a bit. Suprecur is the downregulating drug which stops your own hormones - your brain and ovaries communicating and Gonal F is the one that takes over that role, so what has happened (if you are indeed certain that you haven't injected any - could it be that you have just used up some of it and it was only today that you haven't injected any?) is that you haven't been closing your own hormones down. It's not a disaster. I had my first IUI with Suprecur and my second without, to see the difference. It made me much slower to respond - I also have PC type ovaries. So I had the next two with Suprecur because I responded better. I'm so crap at explaining things simply cause I'm a detail girl, but your first scan will reveal how well you are growing - have you had it yet? Tell the nurse that you haven't been using Suprecur. I'm positive it won't have had a detrimental effect on your cycle - much better to be slow growing than to overstimulate. What happened to me the month I didn't take Suprecur was that I grew very slowly, then had a growth spurt and ended up being basted on day 18 or something. It's very common with PCO ladies. All the best
WG x (Yes, I know, I've left, sorry!)


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls


I'm am oldie and still lurking here!! LOL!


Venusinfurs - i'd speak to your clinic tomorrow to put your mind at rest. I understood the supercur is to stop you ovulating, so i'm sure it's nothing to worry about! You're using your gonal pen ok which is the stimming one, so hopefully all will be ok.


Honky - hope the rest of your 2ww wait is kind to you and you get the right result    


Hope all is ok with you all. Love and hugs xx


----------



## Winegum

*VIF:* I know it's useless telling an FF lady not to worry  bu try to get a good nights sleep and all will be revealed at your scan tomorrow. You have rightly surmised that the worst that can happen is a delay in basting and possibly disappointing follies ie not as juicy as you might be expecting - you will also look a bit of a tit in front of the nurse  but hopefully she will have the good sense to be kind and reassuring - if not you know where to come   Take care and I will be lurking tomorrow to see how you have got on.
*Cat and beanie:* WAWL?  Not really gone anywhere!


----------



## Beanie3

Venus - WG has said it all, but will keeping everything crossed for you   

Winegum - I know what are we like


----------



## Sparkle123

Hey ladies, hope youve all had a good day,

Amethyst- I am currently enduring the 2ww after 2nd IUI. My DH and I have decided to go for IVF if this doesn't work. Are you going to do another cycle of IUI? Think we are going to see Eclipse this weekend too! lol x 

Nicole- hey you found us on here, glad you did  My DH has been to most appointments with me although he has stayed in waiting room whilst i have had scans and bloods done! When he hasnt been able to make it my Mum came with me. Dont think DH needs to be at all appointments so dont woory too much. x

******- Hi, I know what you mean about getting addicted with FF, everyone is so great it's hard to stay away! lol. So nice to be part of such a supportive group of lovely ladies. I am at a similar stage as you, although this is our 2nd IUI. Sending you lots of   and   for you too. Fingers crossed. x

Angs- Hey, you ok? Thanks for your   ....  x

Moo- Hey hope injections are going ok, I feltlike a pin cushion!!! lol I was full of little red dots and bruises! Thanks for your  .   for you too xxx
ps- enjoy Eclipse! lol

Emma- Try not to worry, I know its easy to say but you need to keep yourself postive...sure everything will be fine, some good advise off the other ladies. I dont think i have had Suprecur. I have injected fostimon but it comes in powder form and has to be diluted. Let us know how you get on  x

Sorry if ive missed anyone.   everyone xxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,

just popping in quickly for a hello before I collapse.

*VenusInFurs* - as the other girls have told you, call the clinic for your peace of mind, but don't panic - I guess it might only mess up the dates a bit! let us know what they tell you.   

*Trinketbox* - welcome! to answer your question, DH only came to the consultations, then I went to all scans alone and finally he supplied the goods, to quote you, on IUI day. Once we went together as it was a Sunday, on the following cycles he went in the morning and I went in the afternoon. He is clearly not needed for the scans. 
I know it's hard to have the further factor of his distance to the emotional stress related to treatment. I wish you good luck. 

Hi everybody - hope you are all doing fine (whops, I had written "doing wine" - must be my brain missing it  )

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## jooley

Hi all,

I have my first iui appointment at hexham tomorrow and I suppose I should be getting a good nights sleep so that I am fresh as a daisy but I am sooooooooooooo excited, and also a bit nervous.
I have butterflies in my stomach and I have no idea how I will get to sleep but I have just fought back a wee yawn so might not take me long.
It is like Christmas eve, the sooner to bed the sooner you can get up. I guess this is the easy bit, the waiting for the 1st appointment and I realise I have a way to go, I am normally a very calm person and I am sure that once I get to Hexham tomorrow this will return.
Looking forward to reading what stages everyone else is at with IUI, I think I am going to be spending a lot of time on here over the next few weeks
Hope to chat to you all soon xxxx


----------



## amethyst_uk

*Jooley* - Welcome!  Good luck for today. I hope that all goes well and that you get started on your IUI. Let us know how it goes.

*Sparkles* - Good luck with your 2ww hun.    Fingers crossed for you. We are having a 3rd go at IUI. It's NHS funded, so figured we'd use all of our Freebies before we had to start funding. So, 1 more IUI (not overly confident that will work seeing as I've has 2 fail) and then onto our 1 funded IVF cycle. There's only a 2 month wait for that apparently so am hoping to get going with IVF in October. Am trying not to think to much about that as going onto IVF is a really big decision. 

*Venus* - D'oh! We all do silly things during treatment, but as the other girls have said it may just slow things down rather than stop them completely. Don't panic till you have to! Let us know what your nurse said today. (If it makes you feel better, i panicked last cycle because my Gonal-F pen was a different colour!   Phoned the clinic, left posts - felt like a right numpty when my DH read the box and said that it was just a different volume of drug in the pen, not that it was a differnt concentration - my nurse even chuckled! D'oh!!!! Treatment makes us lose our common sense!  )

I'll be back later for personals!
 
Am x


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls    and a big hello to the newbies! I'm not very good at keeping track so please bear with me! 

Daizymay -  My scan showed I had 2 follies about 15.5 mm and one at 14mm (I think) but I also had a couple smaller ones too. Cos of the number I had my trigger shot there and then and basting the next day. The nurse seemed to think that the 2 biggest follies would be bigger by then and was more concerned that if it was left any longer the smaller ones would catch up! Hope that is of some help. Fingers crossed it all goes ok for you.     

Trinketbox - looks like you've had some replies already to your q but I just wanted to add that my dh works 30miles away and can't get to the clinic in their hours and can't take too many hours off to come to appointments so he just came to my first consultation and planning appointment and as my basting was on a Sat he came to that (but he had to look away for most of it!). I know what it's like for a partner to be made redundant and it was, before this ttc malarkey, the most stressful thing I have ever been through and now I wouldn't want dh to risk his job by coming to every appointment. It's bad enough dealing with this without extra worries but this forum is great support   .

Venus - Oh Dear! Fingers crossed that you can continue this cycle. Don't beat yourself up though, we all make mistakes and I'm sure you've had a lot on your mind with this cycle so be nice to yourself!   

Sorry to have missed a few out   . I'm coming to the end of my 2ww now and I'm petrified of a bfn. My cramping and stuff has nearly gone and now I think it's cos the hcg jab is wearing off which is making me    that it's a fail   . Positivity has gone today and I'm definitely feeling pmt. And I'm feeling a bit left out cos Iim not really into Twilight!! (don't hate me girls   ). 

Anyway, must dash but good luck to everyone and sorry to be grumpy. xxx


----------



## TrinketBox

Hi Ladies  

Just a note to thank you all for your supportive answers, it has made me feel a whole lot better about things so thank you.

I am yet to start my treatment so its a case of me being a sitting duck for the next few weeks until my first appointment comes through.

Sending  to all you lovely ladies, and I have everything crossed for you.

Good luck & Take Care, 
Nicola xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Evening everyone

VIF - Glad it was good news and that everything is still go. 

Jooley - welcome, hope all went well today. 

Charlie - sending you     while your's is having a little rest. Its so natural towards the end of 2ww for us to have a dip in our PMA, but I'm sure it will be back tomorrow.    

Commutergirl, Amethyst, Angs, Trinketbox, Sparkle and anyone I've missed hope all is well with you and that you are taking care. Good luck to anyone having treatment tomorrow.   

Moo.x


----------



## commutergirl

Oh well, shall we talk about being numpty? The other day I disinfected my skin for my Gonal-f, grabbed a flap of my tummy, breathed, pushed the needle in... why can't I push the plunger? Whops - I haven't pulled it back to load the dose! 

*VIF* - glad that they reassured you and that things are progressing well! 

*Charlie* - everything crossed!    it's normal to be feeling down, but don't give up! 

*Jooley* - welcome and good luck! is it your initial consultation, or are you actually starting the treatment?

Hi to everybody else!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi again!

Sorry to bug you again but I've got the day off today and I just couldn't resist the forum!

Jooley - How did your appointment go?

Sparkels - How are you doing on your 2ww?

Venus  - My otd is Monday but af is due tomorrow and the nurse seemed to think that if it's gonna come it'll be on time so not looking forward to that! Plus I have to work in the morning but I'll go home early if I'm upset.  I know I should be positive but I feel it'd be too painful if I was so i'm gonna just try and be practical about it and look forward to getting ratted if af appears! Plus we can get straight onto getting our cavalier when we get back from hols in August. We've already picked a name for the dog!! Sad but true   . I'm really pleased that you can continue with your cycle. Good luck for Monday and fingers crossed you can get basted on the Weds. I'll be   that it works for you and now here comes the lecture about what to eat/drink: my clinic advised me to cut out caffeine and I've read on here that unconcentrated pineapple juice and milk are good. And make sure you take follic acic and drink 3 litres of water a day too!   ....   . 

Cummuter girl and Mina-Moo - thanks for the encouragement. I'm trying to be a bit more positive today and it's just wait and see now  . I'm not very religious but I've said a few prayers today!   

I hope everyone else is ok? 

Charlie.x


----------



## jooley

Hi all, sorry no personals at the moment but I have 5 minutes and will pop back on later.

I hope you are all ok? xxx

Hexham went really well yesterday despite DH being really tired and grumpy, we ended up having a fight on the way across and were not talking when we got there! Do I already have a child MEN!!! Rant over... phew.....

I was really nervous about getting weighed as my BMI has gone back up to 30.5 following 2 weeks all inc holiday. It is only 3lbs to bring it back under 30 but I was dreading the scales, and then they didnt even blooming weigh me! Dr Forsey did mention the letter from Laura Hipple which was only a few weeks old as she had told him how well I had done getting my BMI down from 35.8 to 29.8 so I guess he was happy with that.

I was not there long, I thought it was just an initial consulation but before I know it I had a prescription for chlomid and pregnyl. He has given me 100mg of chlomid, is that a low or high dose, I didn't to ask?
AF is due in approx 5 days so this is all happening super fast. I know my chances of BFP are low but I am quite excited that this could be it!!! Woooo HOOOOOO........ 

So, scan in approx 20 days and basting approx 21/22.

I think I might be unbearedable, and I hope you are all ready.... lol. It is really, really nice to know there are people on here in exact same situation so I thank you all heaps in advance. I do have amazing friends, and a chosen few know what is going on, although they are very supportive, it's hard for them to relate to what I am going through.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jooley

Crap, I have just realised that neither of us were asked to sign anything yesterday?

Is that right? xxx


----------



## Angs

Hello ladies!
Glad the weekend has arrived! Finished Norethisterone today, expecting af in 3 days, then scan and injections next week! It's beginning! Worried that I'm not positive enough! DH told me off! PMA nonexistent! Need to work on that.

*Venus* - Glad you posted about the suprecur injections! That's something I would have done! At least I'll know what to do now. I'll be thinking of your post when DH injects me!  Glad it still worked out for you! Hope it's still going well.

*Amethyst* - When is your treatment starting? Hope you're o.k x

*Sparkle* - fingers crossed!  Hope 2ww isn't too stressful.

*Commutergirl* - laughed hard at your 'doing wine ' comment! I'm really missing it! Got so many weddings coming up, and can't drink. Scared people might assume I'm preggies and tease me!

*Jooley* - Welcome! I'm sure you won't become unbearable! We're all in the same boat! I also have amazing friends, but it's not the same as speaking to people who truly understand what you're going through. Good luck x

Charlie - 2ww nearly up? Hope it's good news! Good luck xx

Mina moo - how are you keeping? 

Hello to anyone I've left out! Hope everyone has a nice weekend x

Angs x


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone, Friday at last - that's got to be the longest week of my life. Am exhausted and already in bed - emotionally drained from this rollercoaster. Two quick questions, one leading on from what you asked Trinketbox... My DH has just told me he can't make it to our insemination appointment on Monday - is it ok to drive yourself home after basting? No one knows we're doing this and really don't want to share at the mo. Secondly...can I have a drink?!*?! Nothing to excess, but could murder a glass of plonk!
Daizymayx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
just a quick post from me as I've got a terrible headache.

VIF - Good luck at the dog show I'm sure your little girl will win loads. 

Charlie - Glad you're a bit more +ve today not long now.

Daisymay - I'm not sure what the clinic would advise about having a drink, I'm tea total at the moment as to be honest the way my head is I really don't feel like drinking.  I've always just acted as if I was pregnant from starting the injections, not that I've ever had a BFP so it probably hasn't made a difference. 

Angs-  Don't worry about your PMA once you start the jabs I'm sure it will be there, it seems a little more real then.   that AF turns up on time.

Jooley - Well done on reducing your BMI I know its not easy. 

Sparkle - Hope you are well.

Amethys -  how you doing today?

Commuter girl - sorry but you made me smile as I have done the same.   


AFM- just the headache giving me issues otherwise all fine, although I do have one question I'm only on 37.5 Gonal F and when I pull the plunger out it doesn't move much is that normal as with IVF I had to do 450 so you could see the plunger moving as you injected?  It feels like I'm not injecting anything!!!  

To anyone I've missed hope you are ok?

Moo. x


----------



## Angs

Hello lovely ladies,
just a few questions. Hubby and I looking for holiday in August. Hoping to be basted August 2nd if all goes to plan, and was wondering if it's a bad idea to fly during 2ww? Does anyone know?
Also, love handles emerging. Does hitting the gym have any adverse effects during fertility treatmet? Used to do pilates, can't face much more than that.

Sorry for lack of personals tonight. Hope you're all o.k xxxxxxxxx    

Angs x


----------



## charlie321

Venus - Our cav's name will be Gonzales - shortened to Gonzo!! We've got a bit of a Mexican obsession (prob cos I love margaritas and fahitas) so that's why   . Dh wants to train him to bark to Mexican tunes   . We are a little bit mad by the way   . Good luck with the show.x

Angs - I asked about holidays cos my otd nearly coincided with ours. Apparently a short flight is fine and our nurse said I could carry on with exersise as normal. I've only managed half an hour on the cross trainer in 2 weeks    but I didn't feel anything bad when I was on there and they even said swimming is ok. The only thing they really lectured me on was caffeine! They didn't seem bothered about alcohol but hey ho!

Af not arrived yet and I'm getting itchy testing fingers but then again it could all change in a couple hours.          

Charlie.x


----------



## Loopdy

Hello lovelies,

I just wanted to say, like a few of the other ladies on here that I am now moving to the ex IUI's thread to start my IVF journey.

I just want to wish all of you the very best of luck and I'll keep reading your thread to watch out for your BFP's.  Thanks for all the support, here's wishing everyone gets their dream.

Loopdy
x


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi I hope your all having a nice day,Its turned out lovely here,fingers crossed it stays,My wee neighbour got married in Cyprus last week and is having a blessing here this evening so I  hope it stays dry so we can see her dress.Anyway,My AF is hours away,I can feel it.My question is if it arrives tom,what day would basting happen?I'm having treatment abroad and need to book the flights,they get more expensive by the day. Please any advice is appreciated.This is my first diui,iv had 8 icsi before but have no idea of timing etc,Thanks so much Traceyxo


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Hello lovely ladies
So many new kids on the block here. Just a quickie from me to say hello to my lovely friends Honky and Commutergirl.  I have been trying not think much about the impending txing, so have somehow avoided posting on here. And there are so many new faces, I need to read your backstories.

Commutergirl, thank you for your message  I keep meaning to respond to your questions. Which is I have spent many years in the dusty offices of the various London publishing houses before deciding on a radical move to the City, where I am still editing, but am called "Global Communications Consultant". But I have always wondered about your subject as I have worked for many academic publishers, mostly on social sciences, film, music and art. Hope you are remembering to put the drugs in the syringe!  

Honky, how is 2ww treating you darling? Are you feeling positive? Really hope it's going to be an amazing result   
XXXX


----------



## Daizymay

Hey G&T, hope the weather held for you. I'm on my second IUI cycle so still feel very new to all this and learning more and more each day. I think it's fair to say that basting date depends on how you respond to the drugs and will be determined when you lead follicle gets to 18mm. Taking day 1 as the 1st day of AF - On my 1st cycle I was scanned and started drugs on day 1, got scanned again on day 8 and day 10 with basting on day 13. This time I started drugs on day 4, got scanned on day 8, 12 & 15 with basting due day 18. Is that any help?

AFM: has anyone gone to basting alone? Is it ok to drive home afterwards?


----------



## amethyst_uk

Just a quickie....

Daizymay - On my first IUI I went to basting alone and drove home afterwards.  Life goes on!  They'll make you lie flat for 20 mins anyway, and once the swimmers are in, they don't fall out!  Good luck!!!!


----------



## commutergirl

*Trying* - welcome back! I see what you mean about wanting to keep your mind off tx for a while. Hope you are well.    
Your job sounds interesting! Do you easily manage to take time off for treatment?

*Jooley* - it is exactly as you say: however sympathetic and well meaning, people who haven't been through this won't really understand. Is there any of us who has NEVER been told the usual "oh, don't worry, just relax and you will get pregnant"? It is said with good intentions, but they just don't realise how much it hurts!  
Glad that things are moving on so fast for you!

*Angs* - the other day I met up with a former colleague and friend to discuss some work-related matters and then we went for a drink. I had to invent that I had been on antibiotics to explain why I was having orange juice!  
However, my consultant told us that he won't ban us from drinking alcohol altogether, as long as we behave sensibly: his words were that "it would only cause stress and misery".

*Daizymay* - see above re the occasional glass of wine. On driving home, all they told me I shouldn't do is to swim or have a bath for 24 hours, but I always took the tube home or even rode at the back of our scooter. You will see how painless it is, after laying down for a few mins you are all ready to go: you are not ill!

*Charlie* - any news?

Hi to everybody else!

AFM - basted on Friday, all went well. We are going to holiday at the end of this coming week, so I should be able to take my mind off it for a bit!

Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Thanks for the replies,
I kept off the wine in the end. i'll try not to harrass DH too much about his absence at basting tmrw. like you said commutergirl 'we're not ill'. Could do with the emotional support from him though - feel a wreck.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

daisymay - Good luck for tomorrow.   

Commutergirl -  hope all is well and you are looking after yourself, have a great holiday.

Jooley,Trying, Angs and Venus - hope you're having a good weekend.

Take care all

Moo. x


----------



## cat1608

Evening girls


Daizymay - good luck for tomorrow - hope all goes well. Sending you    and   


Commutergirl - where are you going on holiday honey? Hope your 2ww goes well and you get the outcome you deserve. Sending you    and   


Hope you are all well ladies - good luck to you all on your 2ww and here's to some more BFP's.


Love to you all


Cxx


----------



## commutergirl

*Daizymay* - good luck! If it is any consolation, apart from our first IUI which was on a Saturday I always went on my own. It was difficult for DH to take some time off in the morning and then again in the afternoon to come with me without giving any explanations. Hope everything goes smoothly for you. 

*Cat* - we are going to Cornwall. Weather permitting, it should be nice and relaxing, which is what we need now!

*Mina-moo* - hi, I see that you are due to start this month? When? Good luck!  

Hi to everybody - have a nice week

Commutergirl
xx


----------



## charlie321

Hi all

I tested this morning and got a bfn. Just waiting now for the dreaded witch.

Thank you all for being so supportive in my 2ww. Wishing all the girls still waiting loads of luck.xx     

Hopefully I'll be trying again in August.

Charlie.x


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Not been on for a few days again so lots to catch up on.  Brilliant there's so many of us on here.

Charlie - so sorry hon for your BFN   .  You and DH take care.  Are you able to start again straight away or are you waiting a month?  I've been able to start straight away so if you feel ready it's worth asking the question.

Emma - good luck at the scan today and fingers crossed for basting on Weds.   

Daizymay - good luck for basting today.  I was surprised how quick the procedure was.  Was thinking "is that it" when I had my first one.  Best of luck for the 2ww    

Commutergirl - have lovely holiday in Cornwall.  Hope the sun shines.  Will keep all crossed for 1 August.  It's my niece's birthday that day so it'll be a good day all around    

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all OK.  Sorry I haven't done personals for everyone. 

I am off for another scan this afternoon.  It's only day 6 but I had a couple of cysts on my day 1 scan so they want to see how they are.  Fingers crossed I can have basting at the end of the week.  Doing a back to back cycle has been fine, the time is going by really quickly.

Didn't cry at BFN last week but we went swimming yesterday and a couple brought in their newborn twins.  I just suddenly lost it and bawled my eyes out - oops!  I know there will be good days and bad but I really didn't want a public break down.  Oh well.  Feeling much better today.

TG xx


----------



## Angs

Hello lovely ladies!
Af arrived today, a day early! Going to hospital tomorrow for scan (which should have been day 1) Meant to start suprecur on day 2, which is tomorrow! Hope it doesn't mess things up too much. Going to see fertility nurses after scan, so I'm sure they can decide what to do.

Daisymay- Hope it went well today!!!! Exciting! Hope your 2ww isn't too tedious!   .

Venus - Gonna ask tomorrow about numbing cream!!! I wouldn't worry about only 1 follicle! It only takes 1!!!! Hope it goes well Wednesday!  .

Mina moo - How are you getting on with the injections? Good I hope. Hope scans go well x  .

Charlie - so sorry about BFN!    . I really hope it's better news next time!!!!!

Loopdy - god luck with IVF. I really hope it works out for you.  

Commutergirl - Hope you enjoy your holiday. It'll help keep your mind off 2ww!! Hope it's good news.    .

Travelgirl- Hope the scan went well. Don't worry about having a public breakdown! I'm crying all of the time! A colleague came back from maternity leave today. She was ttc for 5 years and had IVF twins. I broke down when she talked about her journey! It's soooo hard! Hope your feeling a bit better.

I'll let you all know how it goes tomorrow!

Big hugs  

Angs x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Charlie - big    , so sorry make sure you look after each other. 

Travel Girl - it natural to get upset at times and don't be too hard on yourself, this journey is so emotional and sometimes it takes us by surprise as we think and feel we are doing well and then one thing will set us off.  big   .

Daisymay - hope all went well today.   

Angs - Don't worry, mine was the other way round AF didn't arrive until day after my scan but it didn't seem to be a problem. x 

Commuter girl - have a great holiday, I started strimming on the 14th July so hopefully basting will be next monday!!!

Venus - thanks for the list.  As the others say you only need one to make this work.   

AFM - Had second scan today and I have 4 large follies and several small.  The nurse is a little concerned about over stimulation so no Gonal F for me tonight and she told me to have a good talk to my ovaries and tell them that we only want one or two the rest can stop!!  

Take care all 

Moo. x


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Emma - 1 follicle is fine.  That's all that's needed.  Fingers crossed for basting - is that going to be Weds?

Angs - good luck tomorrow with the scan and the suprecor.  Will keep all crossed for you.

Moo - make sure you talk nicely to those ovaries!  I am in a similar position now.

Had scan this afternoon and I have 5 follicles (no wonder I've been feeling a bit bloated).  1 will definitely be lost and I'm hoping another won't make it.  The nurse wasn't too concerned about it.  I've got to take puregon as normal in the morning, but not on Weds.  Got a scan at 8am Weds to see what's happening but she did say that because of my age they may consider letting me go with 4 if they were all mature.  Moo - worth asking your clinic as I see you're the same age as me.  The nurse said that due to age it would be highly unlikely that all 4 would have eggs.  I'm just hoping that we don't have that to face and that 3 are the right size.  Really don't want any chance of cancelling the treatment.  All being well, basting should be on Friday.

Feeling OK, just can't believe the number of follies.  I feel the dreaded 2ww beckoning!  Still, should be a few of us all around the same time shouldn't there.

Hope you're all OK.

TG xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Thanks TG I didn't even think about asking if they'd consider my age etc so will def mention it on Wed if in the same position.  In the mean time I will be   that we both only have 3 at the most and that treatment will continue.    

Moo. x


----------



## joeyrella

venus - don't worry about only having one follicle, that's all i had and got a BFP.


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Charlie - sorry to hear about your BFN. Be kind to yourself and enjoy some time out just for you and spoil yourself. You deserve it.


TG - get you with all your follies! Hope your scan goes well on weds and that you are ready for basting soon


Mini-moo - Well done with your follies too! Hope all goes well with your next scan.


Venus - don't worry about the 1 follicle. When I had my tx I was told I had one, possibly two and I got a BFP!!! So don't worry, just relax and talk lots to your folicle. Worked for me!


Hi to everyone I have missed


Cx


----------



## jooley

Hi all,
Bit of delay replying to things, sorry, been a busy weekend.  
VIF: well done with update. What a good idea, I was really confused where everyone was at with tx. I now have my appt for scan, its next Friday 30th, and possible basting around 2nd August. Thanks for info regarding BMI for IUI and IVF, I had a feeling that was the case but I didn't want to ask in case it prompted then to weigh me. Lol.
Angs: I have read that excercise should be minimal during 2ww but not sure if that is a necessity or precaution. Did you get a holiday booked, we just got back from Dominican and I wish I was going again. Good luck for tomorrow.
G&T: Did you get flights etc sorted, where you going for your tx? This is my first IUI but I am starting pills on day 2, scan on day 13 and hoping that I will go for basting around day 15. My cycle is around 31 days normally.
Computergirl: I can't believe how fast things are moving. AF arrived today so starting chlomid tomorrow.... woo hoo!! 
Mina Moo: I had a lovely weekend thanks, we were at a 40th with a champagne reception and I went with the idea that it may be the last drink I get for a while so I made sure I enjoyed, how about you? Weekends just go way too fast.
Charlie: So sorry, big hug and fingers crossed for next time 
Daizymay: Hope today went ok, good luck for your 2ww
Travelgirl: I hope you are doing ok and basting is soon.

AF arrived today so tomorrow I start chlomid, my scan is booked for 30th, quite excited about everything. Is anyone else on chlomid? Not sure when is best to take them, morning or night?
So sorry if I missed anyone out, take care everyone xxxx


----------



## jooley

VIF, I have just assumed the same thing, that I can try again straight away and I think others at hexham have been the same, suppose it depends on where you are being treated


----------



## Angs

Hello! Just a quick post before I get ready for appointment!!!! Am a little nervous! When I went to IVF clinic in Jan, the doctor suspected that I might have mild PCOS. I'm assuming they'll spot that on my baseline scan. Don't want any more setbacks!!!!

Jooley - I was on Clomid for a few months before starting IUI. I found that taking it at night was best as you slept through most of the side effects. Nothing major, just feeling a bit groggy and a bit sick. Af wasn't very pleasant on it either! I tend to get side effects for everything tho. Lots of women have none! I'm just a freak. I came out in hives too! God knows what the suprecur and Gonal f will do to me! Will keep you all posted, should be fun!

Venus - I was hoping that I could start straight away if this cycle fails. Gonna ask today. I'm being treated at Singleton Swansea, by fertility nurses. It's not connected to LWC swansea tho. Can't bare waiting 2 months!!! It better work first time for both of us then!!!

One of us lovely ladies will get a BFP I'm sure!!!!!!!!!!! That'll give the rest of us hope and put a smile on our faces!!!

Bye bye, going to get ready, wish me luck!!

Angs x


----------



## sarah_louise_b

hello!! was looking for a bit of advice / support had iui 12th july with just a hcg injection.
things started out ok with just little spotting following tx. only symptoms have had is feeling a bit nauseous and not sleeping but sure these are due to the lack of sleep due to worrying  !! woke up this moring with PMS symptoms... greasy hair, spotty and very very bad tempered which is 'normal' for me when due AF. am so so gutted and am so sure its failed I just want to cry!!!

does anyone have any advice on how to get thru this without falling apart?!


----------



## Angs

Hi Sarah. Don't give up!!!! Apparently af and pregnancy symptoms can be very similar. People often think they're coming on when they are infact pregnant!    . Hope it's good news!

It can be so hard! I'm sure most of the women on here have felt lost and desperate and hopless...Just remember why your doing it and what you're hoping to achieve, and one day it will, hopefully, have been worth all the heartache.  Some days I just want to cry all day, others I'm more positive and able to cope. I find talking on here really helps. Everyone is so friendly and supportive and can really lift you spirits. Friends and family are great but tend to use the same phrases 'don't think about it, it'll happen', 'be positive'...which at times, make you want to scream! We're all in the same boat as you and know exactly what you're going through. You're not alone. 

Hello everyone else! Just got back from hospital. baseline scan went well. No lumps or bumps that shouldn't be there! So that's good! It was a bit uncomfortable tho! They couldn't find left ovary! Having another scan next Tuesday to see how I'm responding to Gonal F.    . Hove to start Suprecur today as af arrived early. DH was soooo cute, asking the nurse lots of questions, making sure he knows exactly what to do! Could have kissed him!

Good luck tomorrow Venus, will be thinking of you!    .

Hope everyone else is o.k  Big hugs to you all.    .

Sorry for lack of personals, but this post is turning into an essay!

Angs x


----------



## Angs

Hello! 
Venus-they did eventually find left ovary. Couldn't see it myself but they seemed to know where it was. It was hiding!
Cute about Cerys asking how 'ikkle follie's' doing!! Didn't think about talking to my follies, but I'll give anything a go!!

Big hugs to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Sarah - welcome.  The 2ww is so hard.  My best and only advice really is to keep busy and then hopefully the time will go by quicker.  As said before, AF symptoms very similar to BFP so please don't lose hope.  

Jooley - I too have had clomid.  DS was conceived on month 5 so proof that it works, and that was without basting.  I found after the first month that it was better for me to take it in the morning as I could get through any side effects during the day but just couldn't sleep through them.  I did have bad headaches and PMT was a little worse than normal (ask my DH   ) but it's fine.  First time around I put on weight but this year I didn't.  Best of luck with it.

Angs - I was a bit concerned having suprecor and puregon after clomid but however had no side effects at all last month, nor this month.  Asked the nurse last month and she said that these drugs are more pure than clomid so not a surprise that I didn't have any side effects.  Hopefully you'll be the same.

Emma - all clinics are different during this process. I'm at Exeter and providing there are no cysts then they are happy to have back to back treatments.  However, I am a private patient so I don't know if it's different for NHS.  Also, I can't believe that we have different drugs and clinics will go ahead with differing numbers of follies.  It really is a postcode lottery.  Don't think about the next cycle - this one WILL work and that likkle follie will be a likkle baby before you know it.

Hi to everyone else.

Got follow up scan tomorrow and just praying that only 3 will be mature enough.  Would hate for this cycle to be abandoned.  Watch this space.

Have a good night.
TG xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone, Thanks for all the good luck wishes for basting. DH made it in the end (he unexpectedly arrived 15mins before the appoinment). I'm so glad he was there as it turned into quite an ordeal. As this is a 'support' group I shant share the details - long story short the dudes are finally in and cooking. Am feeling better this week - I find the 2ww easier than the 2wks of drugs if I'm honest. 
*SarahlouiseB* - I have fallen apart no end of times - it seems to be part of the process i'm afraid. I think it's important not to be too hard on yourself, allow yourself to feel sad. Sadness/anger are emotions the same as happiness - if we tried to keep our happiness in we'd burst. So let it out hun. Three things that have helped me are 1) Obviously - FF 2)writing my feelings in a private diary and 3)the 20:80 rule: that is only spend 20% of your time thinking about/dealing with fertility issues - the other 80% should be unrelated stuff.

*Someone * asked about having x1 follicle and a hidden left ovary - I had that too. My left can be rarely found - I was told that it can be due to the way the bowel lies on the left. I was gutted with the x1 follicle, but like others said - it only takes x1!
*VIF* - welldone on the list - it help hugely. My OTD is now 4th Aug. Loads of luck tmrw hun. With regards to backtoback cycles at IVF wales (where i am too) i asked after my failed cycle to go straight into the next and they said no - i was gutted. I have heard that it's because you need time for drugs to ween out of your system. If this cycle fails I shall be asking them to show me the research evidence that they are basing their management plan on - if there is no such evidence then can they deny us? I think it's to ease waiting lists personally!
Well that's enough for now - looks like i'm turning into an essay writer too!
Hi to everyone else - sorry i'm useless at personals.
Daizymay


----------



## sarah_louise_b

THANKYOU!!
your all so lovely. big thanks to angs venusinfurs and travel girl.
Its so hard to wait anyway I did I test it was BFN but my best mate who had IVF told me off big time!! coz I'm meant to wait untill monday but I thought you mainly had to wait coz of the pregnyl inj so I figured it may show a BFP even if it was just the drug it would have given me a bit of hope!! but not even that showed up...... gutted...


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Angs - I was the same with my first scan, they couldn't find one of mine at first but then it popped into focus.   Also I'm at singleton swansea and the nurses are lovely.  Although I must say so are London Womens.  Glad scan went well. 

Daisymay -  Glad things went well today and DH was able to make it. Good luck on your 2 ww. x 

Travel Girl - good luck for tomorrow and I hope that there will only be 3.    like you I have my scan tomorrow where they will decide if they are going to abandon the cycle. 

Sarah -     and    the 2ww can be so difficult and you can send yourself    symptom spotting but as others have said early pregnancy symptoms can be the same as AF. Also just read that you have tested, if OTD is not until next Monday then it is way too early so step away form the pee sticks     .  My friend who had IVF tested neg right up until OTD. 

Jooley- it was so long ago that I took Clomid that I can remember sorry, but   that you don't have too many side effects.

Cat - Hope all is well. 

VIF - Good luck for tomorrow and   that you will not need back to back treatment as you will soon have a BFP. 

AFM - scan tomorrow and should know if they will be able to go ahead with treatment, it looks like DH will be able to come now which I'm pleased as I know I'll be a little upset if they have to abandon.

if I've missed anyone sorry and I hope you are all taking care 

Moo. x


----------



## j-girl

Hi girls

I am completely new to this site but I have been reading the posts and threads and feel they are really helping me with my journey as its so good to know there are loads of people all going through the same thing as me and experiencing all the ups and downs!!

I have been TTC for just over 5 yrs. Have endometriosis and don't ovulate so was offered stimulated IUI (with clomid and injectables). Had 1st IUI on 01/07/10 but it failed so busy on our second attempt now. Had last clomid today and first injection tomorrow with first scan on Thurs (CD. 

Feeling a lot more positive second time round and looking forward to it!! And thank you to all you ladies as I feel much more positive reading all your posts!!

J x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi J

just wanted to say welcome and eveyone on FF is so supportive and helpful.

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

Ang: I have decided to take them at night this month and see what happens, fingers crossed that I sleep through any side effects. Sounds like today was good and DH said all the right things, don't you just love those men folk when they are "tuned in"...... What are the drugs that you are on? They decided not to go down that route with me and just stick to the chlomid and IUI, so was not really sure what other options were.
Sarah_louise_b: I second what Ang has said. This site is a great support with people who have daily ups and downs, where you feel over the moon for those who get BFP and and feel truly gutted for those BFN. This is my first IUI cycle and following 4 yrs TTC although I am really excited, I am also nervous as hell...... Was this your 1st IUI, is it NHS funded and how many do you get where you live? Big hugs your way xxx
Emma: Good luck tomorrow, will be thinking about you tomorrow and over the next few weeks, fingers crossed xxx
Travelgirl: Thanks for that, going to try nights this month and see how I go, DH is concerned that I will be exhausted from sleepless nights but lets hope that doesn't happen and if it does I will know better for next month.... lol. Lots of luck for tomorrow, fingers truly crossed for you xx
Daizymay: Great that DH managed to get there today, bet you were really pleased, and I hope you have recovered from your ordeal, good luck with 2ww xx
Mina-Moo: Good luck for tomorrow..... xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Emma - hope basting has gone well and welcome to the 2ww.  Hope it passes by quickly for you.

Sarah - naughty girl testing so early!  As frustrating as it is, the OTD is for a reason!  With my DS I had a BFN the night before OTD and then BFP about 12 hours later.  Learnt my lesson and although it's hard, it's harder to have a BFN staring at you and the upset that goes with it.  Best of luck for Monday.

Daizymay - you won't need to ask about back to back treatments - this one will work!  It's so odd how different clinics do things completely differently.  For me, Exeter do a scan on day1 to see if there are any reasons not to go ahead straight away.  Luckily for me it was fine but would have understood completely if there had been a problem.  But not to have that option is annoying to say the least.

Moo - good luck at scan today.  Hope those ovaries have been behaving.

J-Girl - welcome.  This is my 2nd IUI too so really hoping it's 2nd time lucky for us both.

Jooley - when do you start the clomid?  Understand why you're doing night time, I was advised that but being awkward it suited me in the morning!

I had my scan this morning at 8.30.  Had one of the doctors, who was fine but the nurses are so much more knowledgable.  Anyway, I've got 3 mature follies (20mm, 17mm and 16.5mm).  Also got three others, the biggest being 14.5mm.  Doctor then said she'd need the consultant's permission to go ahead with 3!  What?!  I was always told you are looking for 2-3 and then on Monday was told that because of my age they would consider 4, so this completely through me.  Was getting myself prepared for a fight and then she came back in and said basting would be on Friday.  Phew!  HCG tonight at 8pm, very civilised time and IUI at 12 Friday.  Very very relieved.

Hope you're all OK.

TG xx


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone!

had first injection last night and nearly passed out! Went clammy and light headed and felt v.sick!!! DH was a little amused, he thinks I'm a big wimp! He was very cute tho, put soothing music on and everything! It was funny, cause I'd just had a spray tan, and he said that I'd gone gray underneath the tan!!!!   . I win the ward for the feeblest IUI girl I think!!!!! I'm sure I'll get used to it! No choice really! I really don't know why I get like that! It's not the pain that gets to me, just the thought of it! Must have a needle phobia. BIG RESPECT to those of you who self inject!!!!!!!

Venus - How did it go Have been thinking of you!!!! Hope it wasn't too bad. Good luck on your 2ww!!!!!   . After your post about back to back treatments, I asked my nurse if they do them and she said no! Gutted! Maybe it's a Welsh thing. At least she was honest enough to admit it's because of the waiting lists. She did also mention giving the ovaries a rest, but I think that's an excuse, or everyone would do it. can't cope with all the waiting. If I'm not pregnant by October I was told  to phone IVF clinic. Will only get 2 IUI's in by then. Anyway, hope 2ww flies by, and   for a BFP!!!

Travelgirl - Thanks for post about side-effects. I've been a little worried about it. I'm sure it'll be fine. Appart from passing out that is!  Glad your scan went well. Good luck for Friday!!!     .


Daiseymay - How are you coping so far with 2ww? So nice that DH made it. Especially if there were complications! Really hope it's good news for you! We need a BFP on here!!!

Sarah - Hope you're feeling a bit better!!! All the best for Monday.  

Mina-moo - So you're at Singleton too Might bump into you one day in waiting room! Wouldn't even know it was you! The nurses are so lovely. Who do you have Chris or Jo? They're both really good. Really hope your scan went well.  

J-girl - Welcome!!! Good luck with your second IUI. My friend in work caught second time.    . This thread is fab for advice and support. xx

Jooley- I'm on Gonal F and Suprecur. Clomid didn't always work for me. I don't ovulate naturally, no idea why, so they decided to use injections instead. The friend in work that I just mentioned to J-girl caught on Clomid. It's just as effective, I'm sure, it just didn't work for me.

Big   to anyone I missed out. Hope you're all o.k.

Angs (the wimp...who hates needles)

xxx


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls   

I've just been catching up and seems you've all been very busy! Lots on their 2ww now which is exciting. I'm looking forward to seeing loads of bfps in 2 weeks.   Hope you all find it OK and not too   . I found keeping busy was the best thing and I watched a lot of films to pass the time. 

Sarah - like everyone said it aint over yet girl! And whatever happens you will come out the other side with us all here to help   . Fingers crossed for your otd   

TG - I'm so glad you could go ahead with basting. Fingers crossed for your 2ww   

Moo - How did your scan go? I hope it's all ok and you can continue 

J-Girl  - hello   . I'm hoping to start my 2nd IUI in august. Let's hope 2 is our magic number   

Emma - Your list is fab, well done. How was basting? I hope it wasn't too painful. I'll let you relax in your 2ww but I'll be bugging you soon about cavs as August is doggy search month for us!!   . That's if you don't mind of course.

Well I'm feeling a bit better about monday's result and looking forward to starting again after my hols. I rang the clinic and they want to do a scan first to check there's no cysts so fingers crossed it will all be ok. I thought it would be a day 1 or 2 scan which I was not looking forward to but luckily they offered the week before my next af is due. 

Thank you all for being so supportive. Sorry if I've missed anyone out but I'm cheekily doing this at work and I've had to stop a million times already.

Charlie.x


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Sorry not been on here for at least a week!No personals as at work.

The old witch arrived   today with a vengeance   . really thought that this time round I was pregnant as had loads of symptoms that I haven't had previously. DH and I already decided that we will have a break for now,  as since March I have been on meds etc for each IUI cycle. Rang clinic and we would like to see consultant as to whether we use last sample for IUI or IVF and I suspect the latter. I weirdly feel detached from all that is happening, that it's not happening to me, I think I really need a good cry and I may be OK. 

Will catch up with you all again soon. Good luck to you all.

Love Honky xxx


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Honky
I am so sorry.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Honky- I'm so sorry    

Charlie - Glad you've got a plan and enjoy your holiday. x

Angs - I've been seeing Chris but Jo is equally lovely. well done on getting first injection done, they will get easier.

TG - I'm really pleased that they haven't cancelled and good luck with basting,x 

VIF - make sure you look after yourself over the next 2 weeks. 

Daisymay - hope all is well today. 

Jooley - hope all is well with you.

AFM - I had scan today and I have one at 15, three at 14, one at 12 and the a 9 and a 8 and then several more at 7!!! so they have abandoned the cycle as they feel it is too risky as the 4 follicles are on target to mature and as its my first IUI they won't take the risk.  The consultant said that if this was my 3rd they would probably take the risk but not at this stage.  They have also now prescribed metformin as I respond too well!! had a bit of a cry but ok now. 

Good luck to all and I will keep in touch,

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

Hi girlies,
Started chlomid last night, thinking that it might be easier to sleep through any side effects, I thought everything was ok, although I did have trouble staying asleep but DH says I was very, very restless! Not much new there but will see if it gets better over the next few nights,  and DH is less disturbed. He's really grumpy without sleep, much worse than me....
*j-girl :* Hi and welcome, I am quite new on here too. Been coming on the site for a while, but not really posted but have just started treatment and it's great to have the support on a daily basis and sometimes it really helps me to know that others have positive and negative days too and makes it all more normal. Good luck with this cycle xx     
*Ang:* LOL hun, hope you are ok after last night. The things we put our selves through.. xx  
*Charlie*: Have a lovely holiday, sounds like timing is good xx   
*******:* Really gutted for you hun, big hug xxx   
*Mina-Moo:* What a shame that they have abandoned. I really feel for you as that is my nervousness with my first cycle. Fingers crossed for number 2. If they abandon is that classed as 1 attempt if you are NHS funded? xxx     
*Travel girl:* Just started last night, not too bad so far apart from restlessness so fingers crossed....xx  
*Emma:* Good luck hun, all my fingers and toes are crossed. My I had my tubes tested it bloody hurt and I wondered if basting would be the same. I have told DH that he has to stay with me. Lol. I am sure that we will all keep you sane, and then your turn as I will get basted just before you find out..... Is it an option for Cerys to carry the baby?    
I am sorry if I have missed anyone out.
Lots of positive baby dust coming your way girlies xxxx


----------



## commutergirl

Hello ladies,

a quick hello. Off to Cornwall the day after tomorrow, and tomorrow is likely to be a busy day!

*Charlie* - Sorry about your BFN. Hope you relax during your holiday and you are all ready for a new start on your return.

*VIF* - sorry to hear that basting was painful. Despite having a twisted womb I always found it much more straightforward than a smear test.
However, once again, I love your sense of humour!  Hope you have enough to keep your mind off the treatment in the next two weeks. 

*Honky* - dear, I am sorry. Take a break and treat yourselves to something nice. 

*Mina-moo* - sorry you have to abandon the cycle. Hope the next one is the lucky one 

T*ravel Girl* - great news that they let you carry on! good luck with basting.   

Hello and welcome to the newbies. Sorry I am not doing more personals. 
Take good care of yourselves!

I attach my update to the list. I have to warn you that I won't necessarily test on OTD because I tend to bury my head in the sand and wait for a bit longer! 

Commutergirl
xxx

 

*Travel Girl..............Basting 23rd July
Angs......................Stimming
Jooley....................Clomid, scan 30th July, basting poss 2nd Aug
J-Girl......................Stimming
Commutergirl.........2ww OTD 1st August 
Sparkles.................2ww
Sarah_louise_b.....2ww, OTD 25th July
Daizymay...............2ww, OTD
Venus....................2ww, OTD 6th Aug
Charlie...................Next cycle August
Mina-moo...............Abandoned cycle, Metformin
Honky....................Taking a break before next IUI/IVF
G&T.......................
Cat........................
Amethyst................Waiting
Trying....................Waiting
Trinketbox..............Waiting
Loopdy...................Left us for IVF.....bye bye Loopdy!!*


----------



## Travel Girl

Emma - sorry to hear that it was painful today.  Let's hope you don't have to consider Cerys going for the next cycle and that it works this time.

I too didn't find it painful.  I have a tilted uterus so wondered how it would be but it was absolutely fine.  Just hoping it will be on Friday too.  Just wanted to reassure those who haven't had basting yet that it isn't painful for everyone.

TG xx


----------



## Nikki34

Hi IUI Ladies

I am new to IUI - I want to do IUI as I have had 3 ICSI cycles 3rd worked up until last thursday when I found I had lost the baby.  My partner has a low sperm count and my previous consultant wouldn't discuss IUI with us.  We are in process of changing clinic's and hoping that the new clinic will entertain the idea of IUI with my partner's sperm or donor.

Can any of you ladies share with me how this works and reason for IUI, I know a little about the process but thought it's sometimes best coming from those that are going through this experience.

Nikki
x


----------



## honky

Hi all,

Feeling more positive today. Had a good cry last night. Also got an appointment with clinic 10th August to discuss what to do with last sample, IUI or IVF? I'm suspecting the latter now. Have a holiday already booked for the end of September so looking forward to that.

*MinaMoo* - I too over produced follicles and was prescribed Metformin, the first attempt, don't worry, apparently it's common and also a sign that you may have PCOS which my GP totally disagrees with but I'm taking 4 500mg Metformin daily. Helped with the next 3 cycles, follies grew slower but not in mass!

*VIF * - Your entries make me laugh. Hope that you are both well? Are your sperm frozen or fresh?

*Charlie* - How are you doing?

*Travel Girl* - Good luck

*Nikki34* - This is a brilliant site, you will get all the help and info that you need for your TX. IUI is when the sperm is inserted directly into your uterus? Bypassing any other swimming. 
*
Commutergirl -* Have a fab time in Cornwall, hope the weather improves for you, bit wet in Devon today!

*Jooley* - Good Luck

Sorry if I have missed anyone, doing this quickly at work, yet again.

Love and hugs to you all

Honky xxxx


----------



## charlie321

I just pressed the BUTTON OF DOOM and lost a whole post. Rubbish!   

Emma - Had to chuckle at your comment to TG about twins being buy one get one free. My dh said the same thing (well his was "2 for the price of one"). I'm off on my hols 2nd august for a week. I'm looking forward to letting my hair down and making the most of the local vino and cheese and some cocktails round the paddling pool (we're not posh enough to have a grown-ups pool!). We're going with 2 other couples we know and they've planned on making ice cream, kayaking and all sorts! I'll either put on weight or get rippling biceps    (I think it will be the first of those tbh   ).

Honky - I'm ok thanks   . So sorry about your news. I'm glad having a cry helped you. It helped me a little too. Good luck for your appointment - you're in the day before me so bagsy me a parking space!   .x

Hi Nikki and welcom    - I can't really help with the reasons for having IUI. For us it was because we're 'unexplained' so I figured anything's worth a go if it can get you pg. Good luck with your new clinic. x

Commutergirl - thanks and have a fab time on holiday -  I love Cornwall!

Jooley - I hope the side effects don't affect you too much. Hopefully you can get some good proper sleep soon.x My dh also gets v.grumpy when he doesn't sleep well so I bought him a Mr Grumpy t-shirt - it's his favourite one now!

Moo - Oh I'm sorry hun. I hope you can try again soon and that the Metformin helps prevent it happening again.x

To everyone else HELLO! Sorry I missed you out.x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi everyone
Thanks for all the kind messages.

Nikki - Welcome everyone is really supportive and helpful.  Like you I've had three ICSI but for me all 3 failed so we have moved to IUI.  We still have three free goes on the NHS whilst we save in case we need to try IVF again.  The reason I've done it this way round is that I have a low AMH although when going through my previous treatments they have said I didn't respond like I had a low AMH.    

VIF - I too like the "buy one get one Free" and I hope that the next 2 weeks go quickly and that you are out of pain now.  I'm not sure if IUI is the same but with IFV they told me that the earliest your can test is 16 days past ovulation (egg collection is classed as ovulaton) as your AF would be due 14 days.  Tbh in the past they have made me wait 18 days past ovulation. 

Charlie - Enjoy your holiday and make the most of all that wine and cheese.

Jooley - I hope you are less restless tonight I know what its like to have a DH that needs his sleep.   I'm NHS funded and they don't count abandoned cycles so I still have three left thanks goodness. 

Angs - Hope the Jab goes better today.

Commutergirl - Have a lovely time in cornwall

TG - Good luck for Friday.

Honky - The 10th will be here before you know it and its good that you have a holiday to look forward to.

Daisymay, Sarah and Sparkles - hope you are ok.

AFM - Little tired today but feeling a bit more positive that next time will be the time. 

  and    to all.

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

*Computergirl:* have a lovely time away chilling out and enjoying being you ;-)
*Nikki34:* I am having IUI as I have PCOS, well sometimes they say I do and sometimes they say I don't lol, irregular periods and sometimes don't ovulate but they are not sure if that is linked to PCOS or not. DH has a good sperm count but not good motility. They have given me chlomid which I take days 2-6 with my scan around day 14 and then basting around day17. Everyone is different and some get scanned and basting earlier but my cycles are longer than average, around 33 days. This is my first cycle of which I am having 3 and then if not successful I have been offered 2 IVF cycles. Everyone on here is amazing, and we are all going through very similar highs and lows so you will get lots of words of wisdom and the offer of lots of support. Good luck with your decision. 
*Honky:* Thanks hun. I hope you are feeling better after a cry, I know it helps me. A holiday will do you the world of good. We have just got back but I wish I was doing it after a few months of treatments, lol x
*Charlie:* Slept loads better last night. I know I am not sleeping as sound and my dreams have been really weird. But at least didn't disturb DH, who has just told me that he is not grumpy... I am not sure I agree.
*Emma*: Sounds like you guys have it all sorted. I can't imagine not wanting to feel pregnant, but I do have friends who are traumatised by the idea, but everyones differences make us far more interesting. Not sure about the test but that is 16 days! Crap! You will be just fine, Stay positive hun, its all gonna be so worth it. Got my fingers and toes crossed for you xxx
I am sorry if I have missed anyone but hope that you are all ok xxx


----------



## jooley

Mina Moo: Thanks for that. Useful to know. We are really concerned about DH getting time off work for basting as his boss is not a very nice man (my words not DH~) and DH refuses to discuss this with him. He has 3 days booked for when we should need them but fingers crossed. Woo Hoo xx

I am going for a nice bath shortly and then chill before bed. I am really tired tonight, I could go to be now, and probably would if if it wouldnt make me feel like a lazy moo!!


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone!

This is site is sooooo busy!! I've missed one day and had LOADS to catch up on!!! Hope you're all well!    .

Jooley - Glad you had a better nights sleep! I'm a bit restless after jabs. I find it makes me v.hot! I'm normally a freezer! I've been taking it at 10.30 at night as we had a wedding all day yesterday and had to work around that. DH injected me after 10 hours of drinking!!!!! Trauma!!!!! Didn't go 2 badly, although he was counting to 10 and wasn't actually injecting anything into me and the needle looked like it was about to pop out! Hope your o.k  

Venus - cried laughing over your post about having sperm inside you!! Hilarious! Didn't think about how that would make a gay woman feel!    . Unfortunately we need a man to make a baby!! They have their uses! Hope your 2ww is going smoothly!    .

Travelgirl - Huge hugs and buckets of luck for today!!!!    .

Honky- So sorry about your BFN. It's tough!. Sending you lots of hugs or 'cwtshus' as we say in Welsh! Hope you're feeling a bit better. Crying helps me too. Think I over-do it a bit tho!!  Good luck with your next go!!! xxxxxxxx

J-girl - Welcome! This thread is fab! Everyone is so lovely and full of advice.  

Charlie - Hope you have a fab holiday! Lots of vino sounds brill! I miss wine! Was at a wedding all day yesterday, so hard not having a drink!. I'm gonna book something during my 2ww. Take my mind off it!

Mina -Moo - How are you hon? Hope you're feeling a bit better! Lots of cwtshus to you too!  

Sarahlouiseb - Good luck on Monday! Hope your resisting testing all the time! I know I'd find that tough xx

Daizeymay - How are you getting on with 2ww?    

Commutergirl - Have a fab holiday! It'll take your mind off things!  

Mikki34 - welcome! Hope IUI works out for you! xxx

As I mentioned earlier, was in a wedding all day yesterday, emotional! As I wasn't drinking everyone kept saying 'you're pregnant, aren't you?'. The drunker they got the worse it was. My best friend who's 8 months pregnant was on the table, so you can imagine what the main topic of conversation was. Then in the night doo , another pregnant friend turned up and we were sat together and they were calling us the pregnant corner. Awful! Knew to expect a bit of it as I may have come to the same conclusion about people in the past, but it was so hard! They wouldn't let it drop! Felt like shouting out 'actually having a bit of difficulty on that front so SHUT UP ABOUT IT!!!' Would have made a bit of a scene tho!


Appart from that, and Dh injecting me drunk was a good day!!

Hope you're all o.k! Have a lovely weekend!  

Angs x


----------



## sparkles29

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to touchbase with you all. 
I'm over on the trimester thread - getting some advice on a few things... before i make myself crazy!  

How are you all doing?
I keep my fingers crossed and       for you all often and think about how you all are.

I'm now 11 weeks + 3 days, i have willed these weeks away tbh, and have lots of pg symptoms that i never had first time around...

Wishing you all the best in your journeys.

Sparkles29, xxx


----------



## Daizymay

Thanks for asking - am doing fine on this 2ww, better than the 1st cycle. Lots of twinges going on which i didn't have before. For my sanity I daren't be hopeful. OTD 4th aug. Will be keeping a low profile till then.
A good weekend to you all. x


----------



## Angs

oh Venus! I'm sure you didn't mean to be insensitive! I don't think yo are at all, you're very supportive! She's probably finding this journey hard and it taking it all out on you! Really no need for that! Please don't let it upset you. I know that it's hard to not think about it! Last month something similar happened to be on ********. A friend of mine posted something silly on his wall, then this maniac who none of us knew joined the thread and became quite nasty. I posted something lighthearted (as things were becoming heated) and he turned on me. He even threatened to write to my work saying how irresponsible I am!!!! I got quite upset about it. Couldn't take my mind off it. It's not nice having people say things about you, but all of us on this thread appreciate your support and I don't think you're remotely insensitive! Now that she's on your ignore list I'm sure she can't see anything that you've written and it's good that the moderator removed her message. It might be worth writing to the moderator about your concerns. Please, please, please don't be sad about it. It's one person!! We all think you're great!!! Think happy thoughts and give Cerys a cwtsh!!!! And don't worry about your little follie!! I'm sure it's very resilient like you!!

Daiseymay - Glad you're o.k. August 4th will be here before you know it!    .

Sparkles - Nearly at th 12 weeks mark!!!   I hope the scan goes well!  

Hope everyone else is having a nice weekend.

Angs x


----------



## Daizymay

VIF - sounds like you've had quite an ordeal - don't leave us - we all love ya! It's so easy to misinterpret written words - don't they say 70% of communication is non-verbal - you can't see that on FF!
Cwtches from me too (is there a welsh cwtch icon I wonder!!!)
Daizymay


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Just a quck post from me, hoping that you are having a good weekend.

VIF - please don't let one person put you off, you've never said anything insensitive on here so I know you wouldn't do anything like that intentionally.   

To everyone having treatment on Monday good luck and everyone else I hope you are looking after yourselves.

Moo. x


----------



## joeyrella

ovary pain is perfectly normal, it can take weeks for the drugs to wear off and things to settle back down.  of course if the egg and sperm have met then your ovaries will be busy making lots of hormones so they're bound to feel achey


----------



## Daizymay

OMG Joerella - as my aches have been on both sides - sort of ovary area - I thought I must be imagine it as I only has one follicle on the right, but now you mention ovaries producing hormones it's got me kinda excited. 
VIF - have had period type pains too. I had my IUI two days before you (weirdly - probably on the same couch in Cardiff!!!). OTD 4th aug.
DAizymay


----------



## sarah_louise_b

hi girls

so Ive another question for you all if you can help coz I'm going crazy here!!! had iui on 12th, 2ww up on monday. did test last week on tue ( 8 days post iui)  BFN, was wondering how long it took for the HCG jab to get out of system and if it was possible to test a BFP today or if it may be giving false results thing is I used different tests tho so confused as have read that you can test BFP up to day 14 with the pregnyl! any words of wisdom?

ps I know you told me to step away from the pee sticks but I could not help myself!


----------



## jooley

Hi girls
hope you have all had a really good weekend? 

I'm struggling   today, finished 5 days of chlomid with my scan on Friday so fingers crossed for that. I feel very edgy like if you have too much coffee, or is that just me cause I don't drink caffeine? Lol. Could burst into tears if someone said boo to me, I am hoping it's just the pills which I thought I was doing ok with apart from the sleep issues. I am so so tired, could sleep for a week!!!!!!!!
Sorry for moaning XXXXXXXX


----------



## j-girl

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well. Thanks for all the welcome messages. You are all so lovely and supportive! I know you all do personal messages but i am just trying to get the hang of this at the minute and trying to keep up with you all so not doing any yet as i dont know where to start, lol.    But I will try and keep up to do personals on my next post! Thanks for adding me to the list aswell!! I had my first scan on Thur (CD and had 3 growing follies, but my hospital abandon the cycle if there are more than 2 mature follies so was   that they all didn't keep growing! Went for 2nd scan on Sat (CD10) and only one growing follie now at 15mm (hoping for 2 but nevermind at least they didnt abandon the cycle!). Endometrium looking good at 10mm aswell so hoping all goes as well on 3rd scan tomorrow (CD12). Just done my injection and the needle has nearly split my stomach open (lol exajerating a bit) but it has cut it and hurts    Nevermind! 
Sarah - I know a few people who tested BFN the day before OTD, and had light bleeding so thought had AF, but then tested BFP on OTD so I would def try and wait til then if I were you! I know its hard though! Jooley - hope you're feeling better soon!!
Well I am keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies, hope you're all feeling ok and keep thinking positive!! xx


----------



## joeyrella

sarah louise - i can't remember the figures, but if you do a search there are a few posts with scientific calculations of how long the trigger hcg takes to go out of your system.  however, if you tested BFN 8 days post IUI then i would think its safe to say its out of your system!  of course i should be telling you to step away from the pee sticks


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Haven't been on for a few days so will be lack of personals tonight - sorry.

Sarah Louise - I am living proof of testing early.  My test date 3 years ago was a Friday. I tested Weds, Thurs morning and Thurs evening.  All BFN.  Friday morning BFP and went on to have a very gorgeous DS.  I learnt my lesson and now, hard as it is, really try not to test before due date.  

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.  Gorgeous weather in Devon.

I had basting on Friday with my OTD 5th Aug.  Feeling OK.  Have had more twinges from my ovaries this time but maybe that's due to doing back to back cycles.  Am v tired too.  Trying not to analyse every twinge, did that last month and got in a right old state.  Going to keep really busy.  We've got to get a new ensuite so got to get quotes etc so that should keep my mind off it.  Am OK at the moment, but ask me again next weekend....

TG xx


----------



## sarah_louise_b

I know Joeyrella!! they should be taken fro my possession untill such a day I am meant to use them!! had another positive today so I think (I hope) its worked!!


----------



## Daizymay

VIF - Well I ate a whole pineapple last week - but that was just a fluke and pure greed (or did my subconscious send me to the fruit aisle in Asda last Friday?!) Interestingly, I just ate 1/2 a pack of brazil nuts too - which are never in my shopping basket! I don't even know what either are suppose to be good for!!!
I notice Travel Girls OTD was less than mine (basting on the 19th - OTD 5th). If I make it to OTD without AF arriving that will be a 35day cycle for me - i'm normally spot on 26! Someone warn the pee stick police for me!
Hi to everyone else!
Daizymay


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Ladies 
hope you are all well and enjoyed the weekend?  I have a day off today so I took the dog for a walk and then have been having a restful day before I go to the hairdressers.

VIF and Sarah - step away from the pee sticks (although I'm one to talk!!! always tested early) but if you are going to remember a BFN before OTD can be wrong so if it happens don't get too down as my friend didn't get a BFP until teh day. x

Jooley - Hope you are feeling better?

Daisymay - barzil nuts and pineapple are good for implantation (i think!!). hope your looking after yourself.

J girl - as everyone says you only need one.   

Travel Girl - Good luck for Friday.

To anyone I've missed I hope you are well and taking care.

Moo. x


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone!

Hope you're all o.k! I'm off to the Celtic Manor now for a friends birthday! Can't wait! I'm having my day 9 scan tomorrow to see how I'm responding to Gonal F. Hope it's all looking good!!!    .

sarah and Venus - Thinking of you!!  . Hope your behaving and not testing too early!  

Jooley - Hope you're o.k. I wasn't a huge fan of Clomid. Find the injections easier! It'll all be worth it tho x 

Daizeymay and Travelgirl-  Hope you're doing o.k.

sarahlouiseb - Really, really hope it's worked!!!   

Big hugs to everyone else, hope you're all well. Off I go now!

Angs x


----------



## princess29

Hi girls,

I used to post on here, but am mostly found in the catch up thread now but thought id share as I was googling last night about the progesterone im having to take and found out that if you dont produce enough of this naturally then it can actually cause infertility, which is something I never knew! 

Apparently the egg can actually fertilize but because your body hasnt produced enough progesterone to make the lining of the womb thicker it wont actually implant and you have a MC as such without knowing  Also says that this is the biggest problem if you have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.

This really strikes a cord with me after everything as it wasnt until my MC that it was mentioned, and then only because we MC so late, if it have been earlier and we hadnt seen a heartbeat (normal in most cases) it would have been put down to cromosones and it wouldnt have been picked up on at all. Im just amazed that so many people go through this when something as simple as taking some pessaries could help. 

Anyway though I would share as if anyone is struggling with unexplained fertility it might be worth speaking to your clinic about if they are not offering this to you already.

Im hoping as well this means we have more chance of our eggs sticking this time as it explains so much to me that I have some hope. 

Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## sarah_louise_b

hello!! well five tests later I think I should well believe it. Ive got a BFP


----------



## charlie321

OMG SARAH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!     . 

I'm sooo excited for you!   

All the best.xx

Charlie


----------



## Travel Girl

Sarah Louise - Massive congratulations!  So pleased for you.  Here's to a healthy and happy remaining 8 months for you.

TG xx


----------



## charlie321

Hello I'm back again as I've just got back from work and there's more time now  .

*Emma* - Things sounded a little stressed so I hope you're ok. The 2ww isn't exactly easy so take care of yourself and just block out any annoying people  . Oh and stay away from the pee sticks!! I nearly tested early but i felt that it would be worse to see a false result in a way. I've got everything crossed for you and Sarah's result proves that it can happen  

*Princess * - thanks for the tip, I'd read that progesterone can help on another thread. My cycles are fairly normal length (28 to 30 days) so I've never considered it but I may ask the clinic to see what they think.

*Angs* - How was your Celtic Manor adventure? Good luck for your scan 

*Mina-Moo *- I hope you've got a fab new hair do! I love getting my hair done as it makes me feel so much better  . I never have anything exciting done but the pampering is nice.

*J-Girl* - Was it the HCG jab that was nasty? I found that the worst one but I did get a bit of a scratch and a bruise from Buserelin too. Good to hear that they didn't abandon and hopefully all the jabs and nosing round your unmentionables will be worth it   . Good luck.x

*Jooley* - how you doing today? It's a weird feeling having all those extra hormones isn't it?! I think mine are still up the creek  but I've got a month to calm down before our next go. Take care.x
*Daizymay - Hope you're ok and the wait isn't frying your brain. Got my fingers crossed for you   .x

Hello to everyone else. Hope your weekends were good. I saw Toy Story 3 on saturday which was really good but I cried loads (I blame this on the left over hormones and the fact that I'm a massive cry baby) so it was a good job we saw it in 3D so i could hide behind the specs! There were a few families there which was a little hard too but it was well worth it.

Sorry to be gross now but I came home today and when I went to the loo I had some brown discharge - a bit like I get at the start of my af so I hope I'm not about to get another one  . Is this normal after all the hormones and stuff? I don't want to have a weird cycle that might delay my next IUI  . Oh well it's all part of the wonders of treatment I suppose!

Take care all. Sorry about the bold type - I don't know how to get rid of it!
Charlie.x

*


----------



## sarah_louise_b

thankyou ladies!! good luck to you all too!! im dreading the next two months I think it'll be more nerve wracking than the 2ww.

love to you all!!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sarah Louise - Congratulations   really pleased for you, make sure you take care.   

Angs - hope you enjoy the celtic manor, I've been hinting to DH that a night away there would be good.

Charlie - I'm not sure sorry, if it keeps up make sure you ring your clinic.   

AFM - Hair went ok and all the grey had gone    

Take care all

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

*Emma*: You are being really naughty,   don't do it........... you know the pros and cons cause I have watched you help others and who is going to be my voice of reason.... lol. Hope you are doing ok and the 2ww wait not too tortureous. Keep fighting those pee sticks.   
* Mina Moo: Sound like you had a nice day off. Hope you managed to relax for a while. I am feeling lots better thanks, very very hormonal yesterday.  I even woke up DH at 3am this morning  kicking him,  I feel awful....... but luckily he has taken it really well. Bless him, I felt like crap yesterday but he had to spend the day hiding from me. I am so lucky that I don't really suffer from PMT.  
Ang: I was not having a problem with Chlomid until yesterday. DH is lucky to be alive today I think. Good luck with your scan tomorrow   
Sarah: OMG, congratulations....................wooooooo hooooooooo **BFP**  
Charlie: Yeah hormones do crazy things and someone has also just told me it was a full moon at the weekend, not that I needed any extra help to be psychotic. Loads of people are talking about Toy Story 3 at the moment and everyone seems to be crying. I cant wait to see it, maybe I need a good cry. Might look for a really good tear jerker, but save TS3 for 3D. Not sure about the discharge, I have not had anything like that. Just my jolly little mood swing.......  
Sorry if I have missed anyone out. Hope you all had a lovely weekend, and managed some chill time. We went to a raft race and BBQ on Saturday. It was a nice day but I was driving and everyone kept asking why. If either of us drive it is normally me so I was bit gutted that people were asking, but I had decided to say had an abcess and was on anti biotics, but no one important enought asked why so I didnt have to. Sunday has been written off and not to be mentioned again. CAnt wait to get in to my bed tonight. I think I may have a nice bath with lots of bubbles and candles and some nice music.......... while I can. xxxxxxxx Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx

*


----------



## sarah_louise_b

venus-only one follie!


----------



## joeyrella

congratulations sarah-louise


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi I was hoping for some advice and a bit of hope? 
im day eight and finished taking clomid on sunday,out of habit iv started testing for ovulation yesterday,this morning it gave a feint line,im so worried as im traveling to brno on sunday for insemination,will i ovulate before or is it normal to get a line if maybe i have a few follies? i never normally ov till day 14 its even been day 17 before,Any hope? Tracey


----------



## Angs

Hi g&t,
not sure about that one, but when I ovulate the line is always as dark or darker than the test line. I found that there's always a faint line after urinating on the stick. I think it needs to be as dark or darker, so I really don't think you need to worry about it. All the best for sunday!   .

sarahlouise - We-hey! BFP! Let's hope it's the start of many on this thread!!!!

Just a quick question before I shoot off, got back from day 9 scan and had lots of little follies but no big ones. As a result am having to increase gonal f dose to 75. Has anyone else had this and then still gone ahead with insemination Worried that follies wont grow!!! I'm meant to be inseminated next Monday.   


Sorry for lack of personals, am gonna have to read back to catch up on where everyone is with their treatments. Hope you're all o.k.  

Angs xx


----------



## honky

*Sarah* - Congratulations to you. You must be over the moon


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

VIF - the song is so sweet, I really hope you have a BFP so Cerys can go on singing.   

Angs - Sorry I have no experience but I know that Jo or Chris will increase dose to increase the follies so I wouldn't worry as they know what they are doing and the increased Gonal F will give a little boost. When are you being scanned again?

Sarah - Congratulations. x

G&T - Sorry but I've never done an ovulation test so no help, but I'm sure Angs is right.

Jooley and Charlie - hope all is well. x 

Commutergirl - hope all is well?

anyone else I've missed hope you are all ok?

Moo. x


----------



## Angs

Venus - multiples of 7 on both ovaries. Right tube blocked, so hoping for follies on left side xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi Ladies,
Sorry  no personals - am feeling a bit rough and bit stressed. Came over all dizzy at work today, feeling really nauseaus and heady. Have had odd pains all day, but now a bit of a stabbing pain in left ovary area. Am obviously thinking the worst. Have just opened the pee sticks and stared at them for an hour - have now packed them back away. feel pants!
You've given me hope sarah louise - i'm a x1 follie lass too.
Hope everyone else is fairing better.


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

I'm off on hols on Saturday so this may be my last chance to wish Daizymay, Venus, Travel Girl and Commutergirl and any one else I've forgotten the best of luck for your OTDs  and I'm looking forward to coming back and seeing loads of bfps!               

To everyone else, I hope you're all OK and I'll catch up when I get back. Hopefully then it won't be long til I'm on round 2 of IUI!

Charlie    xxxx


----------



## charlie321

He he thanks Venus. I'm going to France but I'm sure I can still eat similar things there   . Actually, living in Devon means I have instant access to them anyway but I'm afraid I can't stand cider!

Charlie.x


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone,
Sorry not time for personals at the moment but I will try to get back on later. I hope you are all doing ok, and the 2ww girls are not being tortured too much. 
I have my scan tomorrow, and I have been deciding what to wear when all of a sudden I thought..................
When you have the scan to check for your follicles is it internal, not a problem if it is but will make a difference to what i wear......... lol.

Big hugs to you all

Jooley xxxx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies


Hope you are all well


Thinking of the ladies who are on your 2ww. 


Just a quick personal to Jooley - yes it is an internal scan and doesn't hurt abit.


AFM - had my second scan today and ..................................... it's TWINS!!!! Non-identical little beans. First scan last week showed there were two pregnancies but only one clear heartbeat, but today two clear heartbeats and they are looking like little babies already. Moved my dates from what I thought I was though - I thought I would be 8 weeks on Friday, but i'm 7 weeks, 1 day. So a way to go yet before end of danger period.


Right, i'm off as my bed is already calling - sorry for quick post.


Lots of    and   to you all


Cx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
Jooley - yes its internal and good luck with the scan tomorrow.

VIF - Hope all is well and you are looking after yourself on your 2ww. 

Charlie - Enjoy France and make sure you have lots of lovely wine, cheese, pate and bread.   oh la la.

Angs - How you doing today?

Daisymay - Hope you are feeling better today?

Cat - Great news, so pleased. x

AFM - had confirmation off the clinic that we will start again on the 6th Aug with Norethistrone and baseline scan on the18th.

Hope all is well with everyone 

Moo. x


----------



## j-girl

Hi everyone, hope you are all well!! Still finding it hard to keep up with where everyone is as I only get a chance to come on here every few days and there are so many posts since the last time I logged on its hard trying to catch up where everyone is at!! But the list helps a lot!!

Just a quick update.. I am now officially on my 2WW again now!!    Day 12 scan on Monday showed my one follie had grew to 19mm so had HCG trigger shot midnight on Monday and had my IUI basting yesterday lunchtime!! OTD 11/08/10!! Now just a lot of    

I have made a pact with myself not to 'symptom spot' for the next 2 weeks and not to buy any HPT until my OTD so lets see if I can stick to it!! (Doubt it lol)

Jooley - yes the scans to check your follicles are internal scans. Good luck for your scan tomorrow!!!

Sarah - congratulations!!!!!!!  You make me feel so positive with my one follie!! 

Venus, Daizymay, Commutergirl, Travel girl - hope you are all doing well, lots of    for you all, I am now part of the 2WW clan aswell lol

Angs, Mina-Moo, Charlie, Honky, G&T - Hope you are all keeping well, wishing all lots of luck for your current and upcoming cycles

Well better go now, in a rush, but thinking of you all and wishing yous all the luck in the world!! xx


----------



## jooley

Thanks for info everyone, not fussed about the internal, had them before, just trying to chose my clothes for tomorrow, sad eh LOL.


Cat1608: COngratulations, really pleased for you, I would love to have twins, good luck and will be thinking about you over the next few weeks xxx   


Mina-Moo: Good news and the 6th August is just around the corner.   xx


J-Girl: I hope the 2ww whizzes by, and NO CHEATING ...... Lol, be tough   ) xx


I hope everyone else is doing well, fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a quick post to say *CAT*: I'm soooooo jealous you're having twins. Congratulations!!!! 

Good luck for your scan *Jooley* - it won't matter what you wear coz you'll whip your bottoms off and sling them on a chair anyway!! Just make sure your knickers have no holes in them - tee hee (my dogs have a habit of raiding the washing basket)!!

*J-Girl:* You're exactly 1 week behind me!! I had 1 follie, trigger midnight of Monday and basting at Noon on the Wed. What a coinkeedink!!

Hi everyone else - rushing so sorry if I've missed anyone who's got something going on. Will make up for it tomoz!!

Emma


----------



## Angs

Hello ladies!!

Cat - congrats!!! Twins!!! Lovely news.  
Jooley - hope scan went well, and that you were suitably dressed  . You might be inseminated the same day as me! August 2nd. Depends how my scan goes today. Hope my little follies are behaving and growing.
J-girl, Daizeymay, Travelgirl and venus - hope 2ww isn't driving you mad!  
Charlie - have a fantastic holiday! Drink loads of vino!!!  
Mina-moo - August 6th is around the corner!! I had Norethisterone this cycle. Really hope it works out this time. Will they addapt your Gonal F dose as you over responded?? At least you saw big follies. Mine were small. Worried!

Am off to hospital at 2 for day 12 scan.   Praying I see 2 big follies on left side. If I have 1 on right they'll still go ahead with treatment, even tho right tube is blocked. Apparently the egg can move over to other side. AM REALLY NERVOUS! I'm worried that my follies are going to be too small again! I don't understand why I didn't respond well enough to first dosage of Gonal F. I heard it can be linked to weight, but I'm quite small. I really hope it's nothing else. I'll let you know how it went!

Hope you're all o.k.  

Angs x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Angs, wishing you loads of luck for your scan.  I hope those likkle follies have grown.  Have a stern word with them before you go in.  I'm wondering if my weight had something to do with me getting just 1 follie.  They thought I'd overstim due to the pcos not the other way round.  If yours are not big enough today but you have 1 or 2 leading ones, they may give you a few more days on the Gonal F and just baste you a bit later.  Hope it all works out so you can go ahead on this cycle    

Emma


----------



## Angs

Thnx venus!! About to leave and really nervous! Will let you know how I get on  . xxx Hope you're o.k x


----------



## Angs

Hello everyone,

just got back from hospital. Scan didn't go too well. No change. Still multiples of 7 on both ovaries. They asked if I wanted to abandon the cycle or try Gonal f at 112, and scan again on Monday. So I'm going to give it one more shot and   that the follies are bigger Monday. Bit gutted. 

Hope you're all in a better mood than me  .

Hugs,

Angs


----------



## jooley

Ang: Really sorry to hear that. Be patient and hope that they grow more over the weekend. I am totally with you on the frustrations as you will see below, Im fighting in your corner hun xx  

Thanks everyone for good lucks!!!  

Went through to Hexham today and before my appointment went to collect my pregynl as they had none last time I was there, so paid for it and they said they would put some away for me to collect. Went in and guess what, no blooming pregnyl. Said that there was manufacturing issue and would be back in around 8-10th. *Please anyone who is due to collect pregnyl before then please check up that they actually have some for you. This is a nationwide issue *  
Before I had my scan I mentioned it to Helen and she said that we may have to abandon but she would ask if they had any put away for someone having IVF and she would swap it. I suggested that she scan me first cause having PCOS its always been a poss that I would over stim and then we would have to abandon anyway.
So, had my scan and I have 3 big fat juicy 19mm follicles, would you beleive it, how perfect. Helen went off to see what she could do and came back to say there was no pregnyl anywhere and there was nothing she could really do. 
Well, the waterworks started, been so stressed on chlomid and then really worried about follicles and then this. So, she has suggested that I buy an ovulation kit and call her at home over the weekend ....... now renamed Saint Helen...............................and then as soon as I ovulate she will arrange to meet me. I live 1 1/2 hours from the hospital so we cant just whiz through but at least this will give my 3 juicy wee babies a fighting chance and if this happens without the pregnyl to induce ovulation then even better.
I now have a box of 7 sticks and start peeing   on them in the morning. She reckons I will ovulate tomorrow night and be basted on Sunday.
She also asked how many babies I wanted...... LOL. Due to family history, and chlomid and my 3 follicles I am now very high risk for twins, I just said "bring it on". I have always wanted twins. I couldn't want for anything else.

We now need to make sure that my ovulation is timed perfectly with basting, so lets pray that I get my 2 wee blue lines tomorrow.

Lots of love to you all from a very nervous, anxious, excited, sleep deprived Julie xxxxxx


----------



## Travel Girl

Hi all

Not been on for a while so am really out of date with what's going on.  Only a few personals, apologies in advance to those I've missed.

Cat - fantastic news about your twins.  Hope you continue to have a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Moo - brilliant you're going again on the 6th (that's next week!).  Are they reducing your dosage this time?  Fingers crossed you get  no more than 3 follies this time.  Best of luck hon.

J-girl - welcome to the nightmare of the 2ww.  Like you, I am trying not to symptom spot but it's really hard not to.  Last month was my first IUI and every twinge and ache was analysed and I spent ages researching early pregnancy signs.  Not good.  So this time am doing the complete opposite.  Best of luck and hope the 2 weeks fly by for you.

Jooley - I can't believe there's a country wide pregnyl shortage.  That's outrageous.  When you think about how many of us have pregnyl - surely each hospital would keep a stock?  Brilliant news you have 3 follies too.  Will keep all crossed for you.

Angs - really good luck for the retry on Monday.  Hope there's a few mature follicles for you.  I would have done the same as you with the increased dosage, nothing to lose is there and at least you won't be wondering what if you'd tried the increased dosage.

Emma - was thinking - is this your first ever 2 week wait?  And will you be testing for the first ever time next week?  I guess when loads of us have been trying forever it's just second nature for testing but this must be a whole new ball game for you.  Hope that Cerys is still singing.  When I was pregnant with DS my husband used to talk and sing to  the bump every night.  REally lovely and I'm sure it helps your partner for bonding.  Hope Cerys is still singing for another 8 months!

AFM well as I said above I'm really trying not to symptom spot.  Over half way through the 2ww and am keeping as busy as possible.  Also avoiding coming on the pc too much, I think I overdid this site last time and sometimes there's conflicting advice.  So trying to keep calm - it's not working!  As for symptoms - there are none.  I think last month I was imagining a lot of it and that was a BFN so going for a change in approach.

Will be on again during the week.

Have a good weekend everyone.

TG xx


----------



## Angs

Good luck Jooley! Hope the ovulation sticks work!

Just a quick question. Have had to increase Gonal F dose, nurse said to click pen 3 times, but last night when DH injected me it automatically clicked 3 times when he pressed it. Worried now that I haven't had full dosage. Are you meant to pull and click again? Anyone know?

Angs x


----------



## cat1608

Angs


With the gonal f pens as long as you have it set to correct doseage and then pull the top of pen out as far as it goes, then you will be fine. I always listened for the clicks and then gave it a final push to make sure there was nothing else in there. If it doesn't click again then you've had the full dose - and i was told by clinic that you should always leave in your skin for a few seconds after to before pulling the pen out


Cx


----------



## Angs

Thnx Cat x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girls   

Jooley:  OMG that's a bit wrong and unfair on the Pregnyl situation!!  My trigger shot was called something else - can't think of the name right now - but would it have still been Pregnyl under a different name?  I really hope all the timing goes well and you catch ovulation.  Your nurse is wonderful for offering to be called out!  Good luck and an extra dose of good luck that it's twins.  I'm jealous of your follies as we wanted twins but only 1 follie grew!!  Nevermind...a wikkle singular baby will do us just nicely!!    

Angs:  I'm so sorry that it wasn't a good outcome at the clinic.  I really hope that the increase in dose will work this time.  Come on likkle follies.....grow, grow, grow!!!     Cat gave good advice about the Gonal F - yes the 3 clicks mean you've had your full dose.  Doing better than me when I forgot to turn my Suprecur bottle upside down   

Travel Girl:  Yep it's my first ever IUI and it's the first time I've ever had a to do a pregnancy test so all very new and strange to me.  You're strong willed trying not to symptom spot.  That's all I can think about!!  I'll learn my lesson if this a BFN!!  I really hope you have good news when you get to OTD!    

AFM:  I was a naughty girl and did a test to see if the HCG shot has left my system!  I know I'm gonna have a row off you lot but my reason for testing was not to see if I'm pregnant (as I know it's too early for that).  The negative result means that HCG is out of my system so I can now test a few days earlier and any positive will be a correct result.  I know I'm a cheat but I couldn't stop those itchy fingers from picking up the pee sticks!!!   

Oh...and I can't help the symptoms spotting coz boobs are so painful I have to hold them to go up and down the stairs.  I get this AF but it started a little earlier.  Not really holding much hope of that being a pregnancy symptom tho.  The hot flushes are the ones giving me hope as I've never had them before (apart from when I was on Zoladex).  Phew, I'm cold one minute then standing in the freezer the next!!!

Night night peeps!

Emma


----------



## Angs

Hello ladies,
hope you're all having a nice weekend. How are those of you on 2ww bearing up? I've decided that if I have to abandon this cycle due to follicle size, I'm going to get rather tipsy during August. Am going to Majorca on the 9th, so lots of vino!!!!

Jooley - any news? I can't believe about the pregnyl. I hope the ovulation sticks did the trick!!! I'm sure it'll all work out.  
Venus - I knew you'd give in and test!   Hope the next one is a BFP!!!  
Travelgirl - not long now!!!   . Hope it's good news.
J-girl - hope your 2ww goes quickly xx 
Cat - hope you're feeling o.k?  .
Mina-moo - August 6th nearly here! I'm back in on Monday. Jo is in Monday, and I've mainly seen Chris. They're both lovely tho. Actually blubbed in the office to Chris on Friday! Oh dear. Blaming it on the hormones!!!
Daiseymay - Hope you're feeling a little better.  .

Will let you all know how I get on Monday.  . TWO BIG FOLLIES ON LEFT PLEASE!!!!!

Big hugs to you all    .

Angs xxx


----------



## jooley

Hi girls,


Just a fee wee personals as my head is in a shed somewhere down country....lol.


Emma: LOL LOL LOL, there is method in your madness, so I cant argue with that.


Angs: Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.


AFM: This weekend has been totally crap. When they told me about the Pregnyl I tried to think positively, and if this can happen with as few drugs as possible then that would be better, but I have to say BRING ON THE DRUGS!! I am so stressed, my stomach is in knots. I was awake yesterday at 5am and this morning by 4am. I was so convinced that I would ovulate today as its CD14 and my cycles are normally 31-33. Helen thought would be today as well. I held off testing until about 10 minutes ago and it was a BFN. So I have text Helen to say that she wont need to meet me at the Clinic, still can't believe that she offered, it was really really nice of her. 
I forgot to tell you all that because this is not being done under normal circumstances they are not counting this go as a proper go, so fingers crossed it works, but if it doesn't then I still get my 3 NHS chances. So I probably sound like I am stressing and complaining but I know you will all know exactly how I feel.
DH cant get tomorrow off work so if im positive in the morning then we are a bit stuck. Fingers crossed for a positive Monday night.
Will be gutted if we miss this as those follies are perfect. 
So sorry for my ramblings, but this is blooming hard. and not sure where I am just a bit edgy or the effects of chomid are still keeping me awake but I am sure that my lack of sleep is not helping the situation much.
Thanks everyone, means loads to know you are there.
Love Julie xxxx


----------



## jooley

Helen has just called from the clinic. I LOVE HER!!! lol. If I have a surge tonight then I will be basted tomorrow. If not then I have to go to Hexham tomorrow  for another scan and there are some different injections that Claire will be able to give me, that they can only give in clinic, not sure why I wasnt offered them on Friday but never mind. No looking back, and then they will arrange for basting on Wednesday. 
Fingers crossed. I am glad I have a very understanding boss. xxx


----------



## Angs

Good luck Jooley! Thinking of you x


----------



## honky

*Cat1608 * - Fantastic news for you and twins too? How lovely. You must be over the moon 

Sorry not been on here much, got 13 year old stepson staying for the summer and no time to get on here without him looking over my shoulder! He goes to bed later than me too! 

Love to you all

Honky xx


----------



## Angs

Hello,
IUI cancelled. still no response to Gonal F! Been for lunch, on the vino! I'm o.k. At least now I can enjoy next week in Majorca. Having another go next month. Apparently first go, it can be tricky geeting the dosage right. Trust me to be one of the awkward ones!! Hey ho! 

Hope you're all o.k. Gonna pour another wine now!!!!
Jooley- any news??  

Angs
x


----------



## jooley

Ang: Hi, really sorry to hear that the drugs have not worked for you this month, but you are right, get yourself off, have a great holiday and come back refreshed and ready to try again. We went to Dominican for 2 weeks and then came back and was straight into this, but I am so glad that we did.


Went to Hexham and had a another scan.  1 follicle still at 19mm but the other 2 have started to shrink back. I was under the impression that Claire was going to give me this deep muscle injection. Its a drug called Choragon but I have not heard of it before. Does the same thing as pregnyl. Only from reading the info that comes with it higher rate of multiples so between that and the chlomid (further warnings from Claire!!!)my heart is set on twins........ although I would also be very grateful for 1 little miracle. Anyway, she decided it would be best if I brought it home as she wants me to have it at 8pm tonight, but must be done by a nurse. Luckily the local hospital have said that they will do it for me, so I will totter through there with my little medical bag.


Basting on Wednesday at 11am.


Will pop back on for personals later, lots of love and good luck wishes to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Angs - I'm so sorry they abandoned your cycle.  They said the same to me about getting the meds right on the first go.  I think that's why I only got the 1 follie but still that was better than not having any.  Enjoy your vino and your holiday which now means you'll be without alco limits!!

Jooley - good news about your basting!!  Wishing you loads of luck for Wed.

Hi to everyone else.

Emma


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

I just thought i'd pop on and say hello    I've just come back from my lovely holidays in France and am now on countdown until 1st IUI which stimming will hopefully be around 23 August. Back on the wagon after two weeks of wine, cheese and sunshine (and shock horrow...no multivits!!)

I can't believe how busy this thread is...took me ages to catch up with it all. First, congratulations to the ladies who've had BFPs - Cat, TWINNIES!!! Congratulations    

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww - fingers crossed for lots of lovely BFPs coming our way.

Emma, could you add me onto your list please? I'm not sure how to do it! Not long to your test date now? Fingers x for you.

Tahiti xx


----------



## cat1608

Evening ladies,


Just couple of quickies as feeling rough - sickness has started sporadically and v tired today today.


Tahiti - thank you for your congrats. It's slowly sinking in and i'm now starting to panic a little   


Angs - my first cycle was abandoned as they couldn't get doseage right. I was convinced second cycle wouldn't work either as ovaries were slow to respond but then suddenly whoosh they went and I ended up with Twins!! LOL!! So don't give up!


Have a good evening ladies and good luck to those on 2ww


Cx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry I've been off site for a few days as I had a busy weekend.

Angs - I'm sorry they have had to abandoned this cycle, I know how that feels and don't worry about getting upset with Chris as I was the same I couldn't help it and they Dr Joels came in and I cried to her.    I'm sure they are used to it.  I was told the same that it can be like this on the first go as they are not sure how we will respond.  Take it easy and enjoy your holiday and when you get back you will be ready to go again. x 

Cat - congratulations. xx

Tahiti - Glad you had a good holiday and the 23rd will be here in no time.

Jooley - Good luck for Wednesday.   

Emma - How are you?  I hope the 2ww isn't driving you  

Honky - good to hear from you. x

Daizymay - How's things?

J girl and Travel Girl - hope all is well.

Anyone I've missed hope you are looking after yourself and take care all. 

Moo. x 

Anyone I've missed hope all is ok?


----------



## jooley

*Cat1608*: Hope you are well and your 2 little babies are doing well? I know some people squirm at the thought but I hope I am also lucky enough to conceive twins. Would be perfect xx
*Mina-Moo*: Not long till the 6th. Hope you are feeling ok about everything. Thanks for good luck xx
*J-Girl*: I hope you are doing well with your 2ww, fingers crossed for you xx
*Emma:* OMG, just realised only 4 days left, I hope you are ok, have you been tempted to test again, LOL? Thanks for good luck for Wednesday xx
*Travelgirl*: Hoep you are doing well and not going too crazy? xx
*Honky:* Hi, and hope you are doing ok. Not long till you see the consultant again so fingers corssed for you hun xx
*Tahiti*: Welcome, it is a busy thread and everyone is lovely, and you are right it does take some keeping up with, but def worth it for the support xxx
Sorry if I have missed anyone out xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jooley

I am so amused by simple things, I was just telling someone that I had to get my deep muscle injection in my A>R>S>E and when you type that you get a wiggling bum..... ****


Very trivial but rather amusing too xx


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi all

I'm new to this site but am finding all your messages very helpful. I am on my 2ww, due to test Friday 6th. Very nervous and am of course experiencing every pregnancy symptom know to man, well women!! 

This is my second iui. First one abandoned due to over stimulation. Was in a lot of pain for a couple of days after basting. Has anyone else experienced this? 

Good luck to everyone 

Tracy xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi ladies

*Tracy:* Welcome to the board. I'm due to test on Friday too and yes I had pain after the IUI. Down on the left hand side where my ovary is and it travelled around my hip and to the lower back. It was also down my leg. It lasted a couple of days and then went. I also found the IUI itself very painful but that's just me as I have a problem with smears too. Good luck for your test on Friday.

*Tahiti:* Sounds like you had a great holiday! Good luck for your cycle - you should be all relaxed and ready to go now 

*Jooley:* Ooh that's so funny - testing









Hello to everyone else - hope you had a good weekend!

AFM: Girls...I've been really really naughty and tested this morning. It's 13dpiui and af is due tomorrow so I thought I'd rather get bad news from the test than get it from my af. I used a digital one and the result was 'Not Pregnant'. I'm sooooo gutted and feeling quite upset by it. Cerys has gone to work feeling gutted and I just want her to come home so we can be upset together. I know there's still a tinsy bit of hope but I don't think the result will change. It wouldn't be so bad if I could go straight into the next cycle but we'll be back on the shelf as our clinic make us wait 2 months - probably due their awful organisation and trouble getting appts 

Emma


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Soz to interupt your thread i was wondering if you could help me i had iui yesterday due to poor response from ivf im worried as i normally get ovulation pains and cm but i havnt had either i had my trigger shot on sat nite 2am im worried now i havnt ovulated    and the iui wont work i had stomach cramps last night and a dragging feeling but dont think this was ovulation 

Thanks girls appreciate any advise   

R    xxx


----------



## Astral

Hello everyone, I was posting for a bit here, but I dont know all your names and cant give advice as yet as I am a newbie (sorry Ratsy!).

I read the IUI Beginners guide, but my clinic seems to do it different? I got my AF today, so I am to start the pill tommorow for 28 days (more than 21 days, to fit us in for basting w/b 13th September) and we start injecting Sunday 5th. The clinic went though it with us, but I am still very anxious about doing the injections and mainly the possibility of overstimulation.

We are on 75iui of the Puregon and also something else, so 2 injections daily for 8 days, followed by 10,000 units of the HCG Ovitrelle on day 9 before basting that week. Does this all sound normal?

I'm concerned as I had a bad reaction to the dye during my HSG x-ray and was hospitalised for 2 days and generally, I am sensitive and dont need as high a dose of anything as the 'usual' amount.
Thanks, Astral x


----------



## jooley

Emma: I do think it really funny and think it will have to have a daily outing. So if that means that I have to talk about my **** on a daily basis then so be it..... lol


Hi to Tracy, Astral and Ratsy, and welcome to this thread.


Ratsy: Everyone is different, I had my trigger shot last night at 8pm and have felt nothing until this evening and even then its not much, but sometimes I cant even tell if I have ovulated anyway. When you went back yesterday did they scan you before they did your IUI? 


Astral: Sorry I cant offer any advice on that, I am on chlomid for 5 days and then a trigger. Someone will be able to help you out.


AFM: Nervous for tomorrow, and still not sleeping so I am exhausted. Think I manage around 3-4 hours a night and even that is broken. xx ****


----------



## ratsy

Hi jooley

No my clinic didnt scan me but when i had the iui the nurse said i had good mucus there soz ( tmi ) so im really hoping i have 

R    xxx


----------



## jooley

Dont worry about tmi, we are all in same boat here. If there was plenty cm there then she must have been happy so I really would not worry. Try not stress and think positive. Easy for me to say eh? I will be with you tomorrow so fingers crossed for us all hun xx


----------



## jooley

Emma: Im really sorry for you, are you going to test again tomoorow just to check   ? Is that when you were meant to? I am gutted for you and Cerys both. xxxxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Emma - Its not over yet, my friend didn't test positive until her OTD up until then it had all been -ve tests.   for you. x 

Jooley - I too normally have the injections in the bottom, my DH had to do them every morning!!   

Ratsy - I'm sure that the clinic would have said if they were worried.    

Astral - Sorry I'm not much help as I've only been on Gonal F and Supercur but I understand the worry. 

Hi Tracy and welcome.

Angs - Hope you're ok today? 

To everyone else hope all is well. x 

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

That is useful to know incase I need them again but the nurse said I needed someone to do it who knew what they were doing as you need to make sure it goes right in the muslce and you need to watch the siatic nerve?? DH said he would "have a go" lol.


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
Didn't make it to OTD - AF arrived this morning! Gutted! Sorry I'm not up to reading and replying to post, but just thought i'd drop in a line as you've all been so supportive and I didn't want to appear rude by just disappearing. Will be taking some time out for a while. got my fingerscrossed for you all!
Good luck ladies
Daizymay x


----------



## jooley

Daizymay/ sorry to hear that af has arrived I am sure that I speak for us all when I say we will be here for you if you need us xxxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww I'm so sorry Daizymay   

Bad news for us both - I understand how you feel - I think I'm gonna have a little break too


----------



## commutergirl

Hi ladies,


just a brief message to tell you that we got a BFN and AF arrived yesterday.
It was our last attempt at IUI (I must admit that it wasn't a big surprise that it didn't work, but I am glad we did it because we can really say that we tried everything possible!), and now we are moving straight on to IVF, so I am moving on to another thread.


Hope you will all find help and support on this thread: for me it has been a big help in the past 6 months or so. 
I wish you all good luck! Hope all your dreams (in particular THIS one) come true!
I'll keep an eye on you and hope to see many BFPs.


Commutergirl
xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Commutegirl - there's sad news all round with our OTDs this week.  I'm soooo sorry you got a BFN too.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your IVF


----------



## sarah_louise_b

Hiya all I've been watching you all and hopingit worked out for you all. 
Venus I'm sorry you got a bfn so far, keep positive hunni.

To everyone who was so lovely to me in my 2ww big hugs and thanks wishing you all luck for your iui's I think I'm going to move on to another thread for buns in the oven! 

Love to you all your all great girls and I'm wishing you all the best xxxxx
Sarah


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good luck with your pregnancy Sarah


----------



## joeyrella

sorry to see such a run of BFNs


----------



## gibs

Hello everyone   - do you mind if I join you?

Found out yesterday that we'll be starting IUI soon - hopefully in a couple of weeks, which I'm excited about!  I thought we'd need IVF as dh's swimmers weren't too good in his first two tests, but the latest one has shown a big improvement so they're gonna try us on IUI first.  I'm just relieved we're finally starting some kind of treatment as it's felt like a sloooow process so far!

Seems like a bit of a sad time on this thread at the moment,   to everyone who's had a bfn, hoping to see some bfps soon! 

Could I ask a quick question? How much time off work have people generally needed for each cycle? I've got my nurse consultation on monday so I'm sure I'll find out more then, but just wondering what people's experiences have been? Luckily I've got an understanding manager who knows what's going on so it should all work out OK  

lots of   to all,
x


----------



## jooley

I just wanted to say that I am still thinking about these BFN recently. My thoughts are with you all.


Bye to all the girls who are moving on, good luck with you treatment and thanks for the support you have given to me since I have been on here.  


Welcome to gibs. I have only needed 3 days off work this cycle and like you have a very understanding boss. I had a day for initial appt. Then scan, I also had to go back for another scan and an injection but that would not normally happen and then iui. I also get flexi so I have been using that.


AFM: Was basted today and there were no problems. Claire took me in the lab and showed me how the sperm is treated, and i got to see the finished product under the microscope. I find things like that very interesting and always like to know what they actually do. If it cant happen naturally then I wanna know all the details. Maybe tmi but that is me. Now on   and will know on the 18th. 


Keep fighting on girls, if like me it will have taken you years of heartache and sadness to get to here so don't give up now


----------



## Angs

Hello girls!

Welcome newbies - Ratsy, Astral, Tracy and gibs!!  
gibs - I had to have 3 days off for scans and appointments with fertility nurses. Luckily my boss has been amazing and lets me have as much time as I need! Hopefully your boss is as understanding.
So sorry for your BFN girls!!! I really hope you're all o.k, Daiseymay, Venus and commutergirl!    . It's hard!! We'll get there in the end!  .
Good luck with IVF Commutergirl! I might be joining you in October. Need to phone IVF clinic if still not preggies by then. 
Daiseymay and Venus - are you having a break or gonna have another go soon? I'm starting Norethisterone end of August, starting stimms again (higher dose!!!) beginning of September. I really do hope you're o.k. 
Jooley - lots of luck on your 2ww! Hopefully see a BFP in 2 weeks. 
Tahiti - 23rd August is just around the corner!
Mina-moo - How are you my Swansea buddy Aren't you starting again soon Time's flying by! xx
Cat - thanks for your message. I'm not giving up!! Hoping to have my own twins one day! Hope you're feeling o.k  .

Big hugs to anyone I've missed. Off to Spain next Monday! Gonna really chill out and forget about fertility and hopefully come back refreshed and ready to go again! Really am thinking of you girls who've had BFN's. Sending you big  .

Angs x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

I'm gonna have a little break from the boards so not gonna do personals today.  

I just wanted to wish loads of luck to Jooley for your 2ww!!  I really hope you get a BFP and with these BFNs there's a BFP waiting for one of you!

Good luck Jooley

Emma


----------



## jooley

Thanks Emma and take care


Julie xxx


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi

Sorry to hear about all the BFN.  I am due to test Friday but am going to do it tomorrow as i am off work  .  Will test again Friday just in case.

Astral -  Try not to worry about it to much as they monitor you very closely. I am on Gonal - F and when i went for my 10 day scan they said that i had overstimulated, so they advised me to stop the injections in the hope the large follicles would remain and the others would reduce, but unfortunatly by the 12 day scan they had all disapeared (which they didnt warn me about).  Due to this on my current IUI they reduced the dose and i had one follicle at 24mm and two smaller ones.  Hope this helps.  Cant help you with info about your meds as you are on different ones to me.

Tracy xxx


----------



## j-girl

Hi girls. 

I am so sorry to hear of all the BFNs. Big hugs to you all      . Take care and for those of you taking a break good luck for your future and will be keeping my fingers crossed you get you much deserved BFPs soon. xx

For those who are still on the 2ww with me, good luck and keep thinking positively!!

Welcome to the newbies - gibs, tracy, astral, ratsy

Gibs - I had an afternoon off work for my initial appt where i had to sign all documents and have everything explained, and the only other days off I have had is when I actually had my IUIs (I have had 2, am on my 2ww from my 2nd attempt at the min). My hospital is not far from my work so the scans never affected my work as had to be at the hospital 8am for scans so was out in time for work. My manager is very understanding aswell luckily, I think it is a huge help and relief when this is the case.

Tracy - good luck for your testing tomorrow!!! Let us know how you get on!!     

Well, 1 week down, 1 to go. Havent really noticed any symptoms, dont know if that is a good or a bad thing, but time will tell!! Bring on next wed!! Testing day!!!    

xx


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi all

J-girl Good luck and hang in there. 2ww is probably the hardest part of all this. Did hpt this morning BFN of course. Can't say I expected anything else. Will test again tomorrow but don't suppose it will change. Upset of course and not looking forward to the prospect of doing it all again. 

Good luck all. Got to be a BFP somewhere out there.


----------



## honky

*Venus in Furs , Commutergirl and Daizymay * - So gutted for you all   . Take care and sending you all  

Take care and look after yourselves

Honky xxx


----------



## Travel Girl

And to round the week off, it's a BFN from me too    .

Emma, Commutergirl and Daizy may - hope you're all doing OK.  When will you all be able to start treatment again?

I'm gutted, need to get my head around it all.  Got to regain some positivity.  Am sure a glass of wine tonight should help though!

TG xx


----------



## VenusInFurs

TG:  Aw I'm so sorry.  What a week with all these BFNs.  I'm really gutted too.  I can do another cycle again next month so will start stimming in 4 weeks.  What about you?  Do you have to wait or can you do a back to back?

I didn't realise how upset I'd be to be honest.  I thought I'd be gutted but didn't didn't think it'd feel this horrible as we kinda expected it to make more than 1 go.

Look after yourself this weekend.  You're bound to be upset for a bit but don't let it get you down too much as you'll need to be positive when it comes to your next go.

Commutegirl and Daizymay:  How are you doing girls?  I'm gutted for us all   

Emma


----------



## Angs

Venus, Daiseymay, Commutergirl and Travelgirl sending you big  . Have been thinking of you x


----------



## Astral

Hey everyone, I'm so sorry to hear about all these BFNs, hugs to you all   

I started on the Ovarette pill this week and just got my timetable, we start injecting Sunday 5th, so another month yet. To be honest, my hopes are around zero, I've heard so much about it not working (the nurses kept stressing the odds were low) that I'd be flabbergasted if it did! At least its fairly low tech and you can give it a few go's.
Astral x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - big  to Venus, Commutergirl, Travelgirl, Tracychristine and Daizymay - hope you're all doing OK and get some better news soon.

J-girl and jooley - hoping for BFPs from you two to break the run of bad news! 

Thanks for the replies about time off - that all sounds do-able, as I'm very lucky to have a lovely manager (this would have been a nightmare in my last job!)

Lots of   to all, and hoping we get some summery weather soon - it all helps!

x


----------



## jooley

Travelgirl : So so sorry to hear about the BFN.    


I hope everyone else is doing ok. I have been trying to avoid the boards as much to try and stop me reading into every last thing that my body may or may not do over the next 12 days. This is a pretty hard time and I real feel for everyone who has gone through a 2WW recently to come out the other end with a BFN. It is total crap, and although I am realistic in the fact that this may not happen for me first time I am sure I will be truly gutted if I get a BFN too..


Lots of love and positivity to you all               


Julie xxx


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

Is it ok if I join this as I too am going through IUI at the moment. We are on 2nd try as got af day before i was due to take test. I am trying again without Clomid this time but if this doesnt work they will be trying next time with it.  I am so desperate to get a   as mt biological clock is ticking by rapidly. I so ong to hlod my own baby in my arms & feel that unconditional love you have. Will it ever happen for me?

Shell x


----------



## g&amp;t

Hi I hope your all well,Im on day5ish of my 2ww.I just wondered if its normal to have dis comfort at night?iv been having pains on one side,i have an ache around af time anyway but never this bad.I thought the clomid might change and enhance symptoms.
TMI sorry! i also wondered if orgasm in 2ww is damaging,not having sex,way to lazy,but it just happened.
Also nothing in the cm way,i expected something but hoped clomid might dry it all up.aNY ADVICE ID BE DELIGHTED Thanksxo


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all
sorry I've been away for a few days but I've been so busy in work and not getting home until late!!!

Daisymay, Venus, Commutergirl, Tracey and Travelgirl - I'm so very sorry, please give yourselves time and take good care. x 

Angs - How are you?  not long  now until you can start again.

G&T and Jooley - Good luck on your 2ww   

Shell - welcome and good luck.

Gibs - I'm with you on the sunny weather it would help. 

Astral -     that it works.

AFM - been very tired lately, not sure why!! started Norethisterone and have first scan on the 18th! Hope this time my ovaries behave and we only get one or two. x

  and   to all that are in need of them.

Moo. x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Just a flying visit!

G&T:  I had ovary pain on the left side, front and back and over my hip and also down my left leg.  I get it when I due for af too but this was a bit more uncomfortable.  Not as bad as my usual af pain but I have that bad due to endo.  I was worried too but read that it's normal.  Hope you don't go tooo crazy on the 2ww.  And good luck for a BFP!!

Emma


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi

Thanks everyone for the support. Trying to stay strong and believe it WILL happen one day. 

G&T - I was in loads of pain after basting. I couldn't walk for two days. Felt bruised inside. Pain lasted about a week. Hope it eases off soon. 

Good luck all and please let there be some good news out there. 

Tracy xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone, Has anyone taken time off work following their BFNs? I often read things like 'take all the time you need' etc and I really feel at the mo that I need to be by myself. I got my BFN last Tues morning and battled on in work til wednesday afternoon. By that time I had the worst headache in history and just couldn't stop welling up. I took thurs & fri off as annual leave. I'm in a job where I support others and at the mo I can't face listening to their sad situations when I'm not coping myself. My line manager has been great, but I don't what to exhaust her generosity. Just don't know what to do. Ifeel so lost. All I do know is the thought of seeing people in work tomorrow fills me with dread. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## jooley

Hi girls,

I hope you are all doing ok, whether ever you in your treatment.
For all those who have had BFN recently I hope you are becoming stronger xxxx
Daizymay: Sounds like you are having a crap time and at the moment I have no comprehension of how you are feeling. We have been ttc for 4 years but I know it is different when you actually start treatment, you feel like there is more hope. 
When I am having a crap time with anything I tend to shut myself away and not want to talk to anyone, I sometimes become very tearful and the easy answer is if you dont speak to ppl then it can be easier to control, but once I pass the initial emotional breakdown, I find that being at work, although not firing on a cylinders helps to take my mind off things and ensures the days go a bit faster.
But, only you know what you are ready for, good luck with whatever you decide, its hard supporting others when you feel you need that support yourself 

Bug hugs xx


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi daizymay

I'm also in a job where I support others and have to make very important decisions about peoples lives. I to find it hard sometimes but try to block my own feelings out and put up that professional wall. I tend to crash the day I get the BFN then pull myself together the next day and try not to let it bring me down. I try to go out alot and distract myself as a way of coping, it helps (as does the alcohol!!) My advise would be to try not to dwell on it to much and distract yourself by doing the things you enjoy. Probably the worst thing you can do is shut yourself away. It's what you want to do I know but it really doesn't help. 

Keep positive Daizymay. It will be our turn for a BFP sometime soon I'm sure xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Daizymay

I'm so sorry to read how upset you are over the BFN.  We had a BFN last week too so can understand how horrible you are feeling.  I don't work at the moment but I know that I would be feeling the same as you if this happened to me when I was in work.  My job was in customer services for the council so I used to get people shouting at me all day long and I know for a fact I wouldn't have been able to cope with bad news in that environment.  Well, actually I left the job when I couldn't cope after going through a bad bereavement so I know that keeping a face on can be very difficult.

But I also think that Tracy's advice was good because withdrawing from your normal daily life can make it harder to get back into it and can sometimes cause a downward spiral of emotion.  However, only you can decide what is best for you and I usually say to people to go with their gut feeling.  But if you take time off this week, use it to do something positive so that you're not dwelling on tx and the BFN.  Use the time to lift your spirits.

I hope you start to feel more yourself soon.  This is an awful thing to have to go through and I really hope we don't have to go through it again.  When will you be able to get back into tx?

Emma


----------



## g&amp;t

I just realised that this week starts my 18th week of waiting for a bfp.this is my 9th 2ww.
Im not complaining,its working towards the end goal,but jesus give us a break!
Rant over.
Tracey I think your advice is just right,my only bit of advice that works for me is to have a plan in advance about your next step.Iv said 'im never doing this again' but the next day i feel better.
I hope BFPS for you all soon xoxoxox


----------



## Daizymay

Oh my gosh...you're all so lovely. I'm feeling better today - not fab, but better. I spend my job telling people low in mood about getting out there and being with people & not to shut themselves away, but for some reason couldn't hear my own advice - seeing it written down from you guys hit it home. I went back to work today and you're right..it takes ur mind off things. Have made a plan G&T and just booked in for fertility accupuncture to tie with my next IUI cycle (due to start at the end of this month - cycle buddies again Venus!). I now feel like I'm doing something productive.
'9' is a good number G&T. With such a run of BFNs things have defo got to change for us...could be you! Good luck!
Thanks everyone for listening/replying ... just getting things down on e-paper helps.
Welcome to all the newbies - will catch up with you all later - Got to go...work to do! Daizymay.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Daizymay:  I'm so glad you're feeling better.  It's always harder to heed your own advice!  Well done you on going to work and not letting it beat you.  It's great news that you get to start again so soon and yay - we'll be cycle buddies again.  One of us will have to get that BFP!!  With a bit of luck it'll be the both of us     

G&T:  Awwww I'm sorry you've been waiting so long for your BFP.  That's one hell of an emotion strain to be under and I don't think I'd be strong enough to deal with that myself.  Wishing you loads and loads of luck this time and really hope you get that BFP so you don't have to wait and test anymore   

Hello to all my other IUI buddies.  

Emma


----------



## j-girl

Hi ladies, just a quickie, sorry not been on for a while.
Well, the run of BFNs is still going ... i didn't make it until my OTD (which is meant to be wed 6th aug), i had spotting that started yesterday afternoon (11 DPO / IUI), wasn't much and i was secretley hoping it was just late implanation bleeding, but its got bit heavier today and tested with a clear blue digi tonight and BFN    
So now i feel totally confused, why would i get AF early? Did I ovulate before i took the trigger HCG shot and was it too late when i had my IUI? I just feel like crap really, was feeling really positive this time aswell but not meant to be. Going to ring the hospital tomorrow to let them know and going to do my 3rd attempt straight away. Was thinking this time though i might try fertility acupuncture and maybe take a few weeks off work to totally relax and de-stress, not sure what to do. Has anyone had fertility acupuncture and would you recommend it? Its just so frustrating, and a complete emotional rollercoaster  
Hope you are allkeeping ok, sorry for lack of personals, will be back on to catch up with where everyone is at soon, good luck to everyone on their 2ww still, and take care all those waiting for their next treatments xxxx


----------



## jooley

Hi girls,


Just a quick hello. Still a run on the BFN, and I hope you are all doing ok, I know some of you are just waiting on the next cycle. Lots of   and    to you all.


j-girl: really sorry to hear that af has arrived   Good luck if you decide to try the acupuncture.


Emma: How are you doing now? xx


Daizymay: I think we are all good at giving out good advice but never listen to what we say to someone else. x


G&T: I think you are very entitled to have a rant. Sounds like you deserve it, the 2ww is definitely the toughest part.


tracychristine, mina-moo, shell4roy, astral, ang, travelgirl, honky, computergirl : I hope you are all doing ok?     


I am a bit lost at the moment, is anyone else still on 2ww, or is it just me xxx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi jgirl. Sorry about your bfn  I'm starting stimming on 23 august and am trying acupuncture next week - everyone I know that has tried acupuncture has recommended it to me. I'm going on Tuesday so I'll let you know how I get on.

Jooley, fingers crossed for the 2ww you're going to break the cycle  

Tahiti x


----------



## Astral

Hi Jooley, I'm a bit confused too, but I think yes you are the only one left on 2ww? Good luck of course....    

For everyone thinking about acupuncture, I would highly reccomend it. I saw one from January until recently and he made my cycle a regular 27 day with ovulating on day 13 1/2 every month. I saw others posting that they also noticed their cycle become more regular whilst having acupuncture. And who knows what other good its doing that cant be seen. I want to go back, if funds allow.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw J-Girl I'm so sorry about AF arriving.  I know it'll be horrible but still do the test on your OTD to be certain.  I know it's unlikely to show a positive but the clinic advised me to still do it after my AF arrived.

Jooley, it's down to you now to get a BFP and bring some positivity back to the thread.  

Emma


----------



## Daizymay

Hey J-girl: Sorry to hear bout your BFN too. It's so hard. I'm totally with you on this rollercoaster chick. If you read back a page or two you'll see i posted exactly the same as you bout taking time off. I'm having a really hard time dealing with this 2nd IUI BFN. Felt better yesterday, but back at rock bottom today. My plan: I've booked accupuncture which starts tomorrow, I plan to book in with clinic councellor tomorrow and I'm going to speak to my line manager bout rearranging my work load. I don't want to stop work, but need to reduce it to compensate for the fact i'm not firing on all cylinders.
Jooley: No pressure on you to get a BFP then!!! I'm lost too as to who's where in their tx. Come on venus - whip up one of those lists for us...if you're up to it. You ok hun?
Daizymay


----------



## Daizymay

PS Venus: which one are you in your photo? I've always presumed your on the right, cerys on the left? Just wondered.


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

J-Girl - I'm so sorry but VIF is right you still should test on OTD as you never know.   

Jooley - My   are with you and hoping to see your BFP soon. x 

VIF - how's things?

Tahiti - good luck with the strimming. 

Astral - I've been thinking of acupuncture but not sure when I should start?

Daisymay - I'm sorry that you are finding things difficult at the mo, I completely understand and I think its good that you see the counsellor as it really helped me.    

Angs, G&T,Tracy, Shell, travelgirl and anyone else I may have missed I hope you are well and   to all.

Take care.

Moo. x


----------



## Astral

Hey MinaMoo, I was lucky that there was a Zita West affiliated acupuncturist in my town, so after an initial consult with him he timed treatments before AF and before ovulation.

DaizyMay - I am also 39, 'unexplained' with good test results and frustrated! 

For all those with unexplained dx, or IUI, I have a friend posting here who is 40 with good results but has had 3 BFPs followed by AF as normal. She got her GP to conceed that this would count as 3 miscarriages, albeit very early ones and so she got referred to a NHS gyneacologist. Turns out she has a mild anticoagulant problem and has been advised to take baby aspirin and injections of Clexane during her next EC. She said to me to not accept 'unexplained' as a diagnosis. I just dont quite know where to turn or how to get heard. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Astral

I've had 2 fresh and 1 frozen failed ICSI's so on my last failed cycle I asked the consultant if it might be an implantation problem as we always have really excellent quality embryos which is really upsetting when it hasn't worked.  

He agreed that we should have some test to try to explain things, and he wrote to my GP asking if they would be willing to do some test on the NHS. My GP is lovely so I've had a load of immuniology test done and both me and DH have had test regarding our genes to see if there are any problems there.

We are still awaiting the results but it has made me feel a little better that at least they are trying to see what the problem may be.  

Moo. x


----------



## Astral

Well done for getting that followed up Mina-Moo! Ok heres another question for all you IUI girls..
My clinic is making me 'down regulate' by taking the pill for 28 days. I'm not happy to do this, but they refused to let me start injections on my next AF without doing this first. Thinking about it, as I am on a 27 day cycle anyway, they probably wouldnt even have known I wasnt taking it. I am due to have a bleed first week of September and start injections Sunday 5th.

I've been reading up on the pill and everything I read says that, whether you take the pill for 6 months or 10+ years when you come off it although ovulation can resume immediately, it 'normally' takes 2-3 months! This has scared the life out of me, but I presume this isnt the case for taking it over 1 cycle, else why would they make you do that ??

I have been taking it for 7 days and I am considering stopping after today and letting my AF come naturally at the end of the month (as my last pill was due to be 31 August) but I have no idea what effect it has on my body to have taken it for 7 days. I was due to ovulate in 6 days time, but that wont happen now presumably. I dont understand the point of this down regulating!!

Is anyone else down regulating? Does anyone know what happens if you stop taking the pill after 7 days !?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Girls

Daizymay:  I'm the one with the shorter hair in that pic, wearing the red top - my hair's long now though and not red anymore!!  Me and Cerys chose 2 different hair dyes and ended up with the exact same colour - how embarrassing!!  Yep...I'll have a look at doing a list - I've kinda lost track now but look back over it.  How are you feeling now?  I hope you're getting back on track and looking forward.  It must be so hard to get a 2nd BFN.  I was really upset by ours but it was the 1st time and I think that helped me to get back on track.  But to have it happen a second time must be devastating.  

Mina-moo:  I love your username.  We always call our likkle doggy Sadie Moo and Cerys thinks it's funny to refer to me as Mama Moo.  It's ok with the dogs but she dares try that one when we have a likkle baba about.  ha ha!  I hope they can find something in the tests that will explain why you've been having problems.  But hopefully it'll be something they can help with.  

Astral:  I don't know why the clinic would ask you to down reg using the pill as I'm new to IUI and wasn't asked to do that.  But I'm thinking there must be a reason and to trust the clinics advice as they should know what they're doing.  I would think that would be because the pill controls your hormone levels.  If you are using a trigger shot to ovulate then the pill affecting ovulation should not be a problem.  I would say to follow their advice or even ring them for a full explanation and tell them about your concerns.  I wish you loads of luck with your cycle.  I'm gonna be your cycle buddy by the looks of it as I'm due for AF on 2nd Sept and should start stimming on the 3rd.  

J-Girl:  How are you?  I hope you're not too upset about the BFN and hope that you are starting to feel better about things.  What's the plan now?  Can you start again soon?

Hello to everyone else. 

AFM:  I haven't thought much about the BFN for a few days as I've completely thrown myself into finding us a seasonal pitch for our new caravan (well 2nd hand but new to us).  Yes, I always manage to spend money when I'm down in the dumps and it usually works by sending my mind in another direction.  So, we have the caravan and a lovely quiet pitch now and it's ready for me to go to for my next 2ww where I will be banned from testing with no HPTs within my reach!  

Although I haven't been thinking about tx and the BFN I really think that it's triggered a low mood in me.  I've suffered from anxiety and despression in the past but I think that's due to a run of 'life events' as they call them - I only stopped my meds so I could start my IUI - and I've been really tearful this week and have that feeling of dread again.    It seems strange but I think the BFN has made me grieve again for my  Gransha.  Everytime something upsets me I always end up grieving for him.  It only takes something little to upset my day and then I start dwelling on what happened, wracking my head as to why he did it and end up really missing him.  I feel guilty when I'm not grieving and feel bloody awful when I am.  But it's been 2 years now and I wish I could have happy memories instead of memories of what happened.  I dunno.  Maybe tx is another stressful thing to go through on top of everything else but I dunno where to get strength and positivity from.  I think that's why Cerys has been into this whole caravan thing as she knows I need something positive for once.

Sorry for bringing the mood down again.  I always manage to do it!!  I need a good kick up the backside!

Emma   <--- See I'm trying to smile!


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

I got back from my holidays yesterday. Had a great time but I'm so sorry to see all the bad news   . Sending you all   . Also noticed a few newbies so hello and welcome to you   .

Emma - My thoughts are with you at the mo and I hope you feel a little better soon.x To be dealing with the loss of someone you love as well as a bfn must be very tough.  I've lost important people in my life and their presence is very much missed. I still talk to them though and ask them to help me through the tough times. I hope you find a way to deal with things - I had some counselling which was some help. 

To everyone else hello    and hope you are all ok. I had a scan today to check that my ovaries are ok for the next IUI and they are fine (no cysts) but then I was told that the clinic aren't doing any treatment in August due to staff shortage. Now I have to wait as my next af is due sunday so it won't be for over a month now    . Oh well I can't do much about it.

FYI - the holiday was good and I was well and truly pickled in wine! I've not had to think about all the IF stuff and I couldn't be bothered with all the vits so it really was a good break from everything. I can thoroughly recommend a bit of time off to help deal with stuff.

Charlie.x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello Charlie....Welcome Back!!!!

Thanks for your message.  I'm ok now but up and down all the time.  Maybe I'm going a little crazy   

I'm so glad you enjoyed your holiday!  Maybe the clinic heard about you and the wine so decided to give you chance for the liver to recove   

But seriously, I'm sorry you've gotta wait another month.  Our clinic has those kinda problems with resources too and they tend to make us wait for tx.  I'm stimming again at the beginning of Sept so we'll be cycle buddies, even it's just for a few days!!

Emma


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all,

I am still on 2ww, got to test on 20th so im keeping fingers, toes, les & everything else I can crossed for a bfp.

Good luck all

Shell x


----------



## jooley

Hi girls, hope you are all ok?   
Charlie: Sounds like you have had a lovely well deserved holiday? 


Shell4roy: Me and you hun, my OTD is 18th, so everything crossed for us both xx


AFM: I have feeling knackered recently, started when I was on chlomid and still struggling with my sleep, then I have had headaches this week and not really wanting to start popping pills just incase......   . So i took today off work and stayed in bed until 3. lol  I feel like a bit of a lazy moo but felt like crap. Also at risk of redundancy at work at the moment and I have decided I am more important and need to put myself first for once.
xxxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Shell & Jooley:  Wishing you both loooooooooads of luck with your OTDs!!  We need some positives on here!!

Jooley, I was feeling really rough all the way through stimming and right up to my OTD.  I hope you start to feel better soon.  I felt a bit hungover most of the time and I don't even drink!!

Emma


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Jooley and Shell good luck I've got everything crossed for you too.    

Emma - My name comes from my dog and she is called Mina and I often call her Mina -moo.  Must be a welsh thing.   Sorry that you are having ups and downs but it is natural.  You have been through a very difficult time and its bound to stir up a whole host of emotions.  I was so matter of fact about my first two ICSI BFN's and when I had the third I fell apart, so make sure you give yourself time to heal.  

I'm sure that the next time is going to be your time, but don't underestimate the need at the moment to let yourself recover.  Anyway enough of a lecture off me.    

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

Moo. x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw thanks for your reply Mina.  I'm in a much better mood today.  I'm sorting out stuff for the caravan so I'm really excited about the weekend.  We're only going for the one night to get everything set up and work out how to pitch the awning!!  Then it can stay there and we can go up as often as we like, even in the winter!  I'm gonna love it in the rain.  I'm a bit odd like that.  We spend money going on tropical holidays and I always tend to have the biggest smile when there's a thunder storm and the rain is pelting down!!   

I've changed my ticker to countdown to my next cycle so not too long now.

How is everyone today?  I can't believe we're coming to end of summer again and the weather's been dreadful for most of it again!  Or is that just us lot in Wales?

Emma


----------



## Tracychristine

Hi all

Just wondered if anyone could give me some advice. Had basting about 4 weeks ago now and am still feeling sore. Can't have sex as it's too painful. Has anyone else experienced this? 

Tracy xx


----------



## joeyrella

hi tracy
i've never heard anyone still being sore after a month.  its possible you could have an infection so i think you should probably contact your clinic or GP to be on the safe side.


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't posted for a bit, but I have been reading!

Keeping everything crossed for Shell and Jooley - this thread definitely needs some new BFPs! 

Tracy - that sounds nasty for you, I've not been through tx yet so haven't got any experience to add, but joeyrella's advice sounds good - hope you feel better soon

Emma - glad you're feeling better and have got some good stuff to focus on.  I had to take meds in the past for depression and it did take quite a few months for my moods to settle down when I came off them - combine that with the iui drugs plus the disappointment of a BFN and it's bound to make you feel pretty rubbish! Be nice to yourself and give yourself plenty of time  , and enjoy that caravan!

Well I've had a classic Friday 13th... Was supposed to get my drugs delivered today cos I should be starting stimming early next week - but the paperwork hadn't been sent from the clinic, as I discovered this morning... After several phone calls managed to sort it for Monday, but just gotta hope AF doesn't decide to come early over the weekend - I'm feeling crampy, but I'm not due til Tuesday    

So then I had to go for a blood test cos it turns out the hospital lost my blood sample for the rubella immunity test (which I did back in May). Won't get the results til next Fri, so I really hope I'm still immune or I'm gonna have to abandon the cycle. Argh!

And then walking to work, an evil lorry driver drove through a huge puddle (had to be on purpose, he went out of his way) and drenched me... it even went in my ears!! Not a happy bunny  

Ah well - on the positive side I'm starting acupuncture on monday, which I'm excited about - just wanna do everything I can to give myself a chance!

Hello to everyone else, and hope you've all had a good day 

Gibs x


----------



## Bethany915

Hello Ladies

I'm new to this thread but hoping to start natural cycle (unmedicated) IUI on my next cycle (AF expected 23 Aug).  Is there anyone who has done it unmedicated and, if so, what is the normal procedure regarding scans/bloods etc between Day 1 and the day of insemination - or does it all depend on the clinic?  I'm at the Chiltern in Great Missenden in Bucks (have also posted on the Bucks board but no responses so far to my specific IUI questions - I think most ladies there have IVF).  And do clinics do insems on a weekend - or would they somehow delay your ovulation if they thought it would happen on a weekend?

Any info would be much appreciated - I need to arrange time off work etc.

Thanks   

Bethany xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi Bethany

I have no idea sorry as I'm doing a medicated IUI as I don't ovulate every month, so I'm going to be of no help ! I just wanted to say welcome and I'm sure the ladies on here will be able to help you out. 

Moo, x


----------



## g&amp;t

Good morning ladies,i hope your all well.
well yet another bfn to add to my list.Just got up for the loo and it was a brown turned to pink tmi sorry.im not due to test till monday but iv felt af symptoms all day.Im usually late by 2/3 days but clomid must alter your cycle.Its all a bit new to me.Im a bit numb and would love to go again next month but i promised dh id leave it till after christmas.Any advice on tests i should ask for?iv had the dye test and it was all clear,i wonder if i have implantaion issues(to add to the list of issues)lol
sorry for the gloomy message, thanks for everything your posts helped all the way through xoxoxox


----------



## gibs

Sorry to hear about the bfn g&t, hope you doing OK  . Can't offer any advice for what to ask about I'm afraid cos I'm new to this, but I'm sure someone will be along soon who can!

Welcome to the thread Bethany - again, sorry I can't help, I'm doing medicated IUI, but hopefully someone knowledgeable will be along who can offer some advice. 

Think everyone's enjoying the   today - it's been lovely round our way (leeds) - hope the rest of you have had some summer too!

Have made it through the weekend without AF appearing, though it keeps threatening - as long as my drugs come tomorrow I should be starting my first cycle very soon - exciting!! 

Gibs x


----------



## jooley

G&T: Sorry to hear that it is a BFN for you this month. Sounds like you are having second thoughts about waiting until after Christmas, but sure you will make the decision that is right for you xx


Bethany: Welcome. Sorry, I cant really offer any advice as my cycle was medicated. The clinic should be able to give you lots of advice. I know mine are really good. I always forget to ask questions when I am there but they are great if I give them a call at any time. xx


Gibs: Good luck with you accupuncture tomorrow xx


Tracy: I hope you are feeling better, have you got to the bottom of the pain yet? xx


How is everyone else doing? 


Shell: Hope things ok with you.


AFM: On a count down to the 18th. Only 2 more sleeps after tonight. It feels like waiting on Christmas, only loads more nervous and I really hope that it has all been worth it   
xxxxxxx


----------



## Astral

G&T: I'm sorry too to hear thta you got a BFN   I hope youy can persuade hubby to let you fit another go in before Christmas!

Someone else had a BFN and was asking what they can ask their clinic as to why it was BFN again... from what I have understand, IUI does have low odds. The nurses told us it was 1 in 10 but stressed you have to see it as "a package of 4 attempts", so whether thats 10% on each try, or across all 4. The advice they have given me and friends in similiar sitch, try IUI once or twice and if no luck, proceed to IVF which has better chance of success. BUT.. it would be good to get all your level 1 tests done (see immunologies and investigations board) beforehand?? How is your thyroid levels? I have a prolactin issue, which can stop you implanting so am on Dostinex for that.

Bethany: How did you get them to allow you to do an unmedicated IUI!? Thats exactly what I wanted, but they refused (said they didnt have the resources, huh??   ) as I am on a regular cycle and the issue is getting the swimmers near the egg, not making me take drugs to ovulate, which I do each month anyway?? Is it because you are private, so could elect to have it?

Venus - yes we will be cycle buddies then! I start injecting Sunday night (5th Sept?).

Jooley, keeping everything crossed for you! Do you feel due on, or not really??


----------



## lizzybet

Hi Girls

Its been ages since I posted on here and the reason is that I got the BFP that I dreamed of and I'm now 18 weeks. I just thought I'd drop back in and say hello, when I was TTC I would scour the boards looking for BFPs to keep me positive, I'm 38 now and medicated IUI worked for us on the 2nd try. For those out there who are still trying, don't give up hope, it can happen and I truly believe that staying positive and chilled is a major help (although I'm sure my DP would tell you I have been neither!!) So sending big   to those with BFN and   to all xxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi, Just thought I would drop by as new to FF and starting my first cycle of IUID next month. I am trying to conceive #2, having conceived my 9 year old daughter first time with unmedicated IUID at a UK clinic. Have tried IUID a few more times since in the UK, but its soooo expensive!!
Anyway, I find myself now at the age of 39 trying for baby number 2 STILL! Had a misscarriage in May this year - after natural IUI with a known donor, so know that I CAN still conceive...sadly resulted in what my GP referred to as a chemical preg....still felt the pain and loss however! 
Having my first acupuncture session today- apparently the acupuncturist is part of the Zita West school of thought....wish me luck! Have heard good things about acupuncture...so thought I would give it a try pre-treatment. 
Have also made significant changes to my diet since m/c - taking pregnacare, iron supps (GP found I had low iron count when bloos tests were done) and fish oil supps....all meant to help "stick" any pregnancy.
Also, have been taking progesterone via cream....its done wonders for my mood swings, skin, regulated my cycles back to every 30 days (previously they were 28-33!) and also supposed to help with "sticking"...at £20 a month its a bargain and I feel its helping anyway! My GP doesn't believe in pg supps but I have seen alot of women on here prescribed pg after treatment! Anyway...baby dust to you all!


----------



## jooley

Pricklyhedgehog: welcome. good luck with the accupuncture, I have not given it a go but plently girls on here swear by it. xx

Lizzybet: thanks for your little words of positivity, and congratulations. I have 2 days until OTD and am very apprehensive, hard to stay chilled, lol, but I am trying xx

Astral: thanks hun xx

       ​


----------



## honky

*LizzyBet* - So lovely to hear your lovely news. Congratulations on your pregnancy. There is hope for me then and that's positive thinking for me, as we're the same age with Donor Sperm . Thank you for making my day. 
Honky


----------



## jooley

Astral: forgot to answer you sorry, no feelings of being due on. I had lots of feelings last week but were similar to the feeling I get. I dont really get a lot of pain or discomfort, just feels like pulling, if that makes sense.
The only sign that I get is feeling tearful but then I have been a bit like that since started on chlomid but now feel fine so really not sure what to think?? xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Astral

I'm surprised they would not let you do unmedicated IUI.  It might depend on the clinic - which clinic are you at?  I don't see how it could take "more resources" unless they are talking about scans for follicle tracking - but I presume you do that anyway on medicated IUI?

Anyway, the reason I was allowed to go for it is because my AMH is dismal (0.39) and so my consultant said that I would not respond to stims, so the only thing he would suggest was unmedicated IUI.  That was what I wanted anyway - I am single so trying to conceive with a friend, but with "glass and syringe" rather than more conventional ttc methods, I suspect we are losing some of the potency of the sperm   .  Plus he does not live near me, so we have only had the chance to have two tries per month.  So even though I have been given only 5% chance, I think IUI is worth a go to make sure the sperm get to the right place at the right time!

Anyway. good luck with yours.  The stats do suggest that medicated IUI tends to give better results assuming that your body responds ok to the stims.

B xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

G&T - so sorry, please take care. x 

Jooley - Good luck for tomorrow.   for good news. x 

VIF - Hope all is ok, and you are doing better. x 

Everyone else hope all is well.

AFM - due to have baseline scan on Wednesday and start Metformin which I hope will control the follies this time, and we don't get more than three!! Anyone have any idea if Metformin aids weight control?

Moo. x


----------



## jooley

Mina-Moo: i was on metformin for about 6months for weight control and although it did make a difference I found it did not agree with me so I stopped taking it but lots of people see good results with it. xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hey girls....I can wholeheartedly recommend *natural progesterone * cream for weightloss! LOL...I have been using this for past two months...following a m/c in May...my GP was unwilling to test me for low progesterone levels...but I know my own body...and had all the classic symptoms...so despite my GP "not believing in all that stuff and nonsense about the benefits of progesterone supplements"....I went ahead and ordered some off the internet...and gosh it has worked a treat....am keeping a diary of my journey....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244705.msg3964124#msg3964124

Best Wishes
Sharon


----------



## Angs

Hey girls!!
Just got back from holiday in Majorca! Way too much wine!
So sorry about BFN's!!! Some of you seem a little down too, sending you all a big  .
Welcome to the newbies also! .
I was actually thinking of giving up on IUI while I was away, and just waiting for IVF in January, but I've decided to see if I respond better this time, and if not, am gonna chill until Christmas. On Norethisterone end of Month for 10 days (which I don't think my body agrees with!) then starting Stimms on 9th September.

Sorry for lack of personals, off to acupuncture now. I really hope you're all o.k.

Jooley -  . Really hope it's good news.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Jooley - thanks....the acupuncture went great!

Am so nervous today....only an hour to go until I phone the clinic in Copenhagen, to discuss with the Consultant my fertility history, future treatment (  ) next month and medication etc. 

Have been told to prepare a list of any questions I have...but so many of them!

^Cuddles^ to us all on here on all our various journey's....gosh IUI is fraught with anxieties ... .


----------



## Tahiti

Hi prickly hedgehog - i like the progesterone idea - there's also a brilliant thread here which talks about progesterone being a problem for a lot of 'unexplained' ladies. If i have no luck with the first IUI, i'm going to give it a try - hopefully my doc will give me pessaries, but if not I'm going to try the cream. Which website did you get it from? Some look a bit dodgy!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.0

Hi Angs, welcome back  glad you had a good holiday and some time out to have a break from it all.

Hope all you ladies are ok, i'm sorry about all the BFNs at the moment and sending you lots of hugs.

AFM, i'm starting stimming on Monday and I can't quite believe it is nearly here. Had some acupuncture this morning which was a bit weird, but I felt v. good afterwards. Did anyone else feel like they can't move their feet during acupuncture? weird 

Tahiti x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Tahiti - Hi!...Yeah I am a convert to progesterone! lol...I use natural serenity...but so long as its NATURAL cream and not wild yam based, pharmaceutical grade....I agree I trawled through loads of dodgy looking sites...finally settled on a cream that had at least 20mg natural pro in it...recommended on the list of Dr John Lee....

Also, I agree with the acupuncture....I couldnt move my feet and tingled in my wrists! LOL...but was very relaxed....am keeping a diary of my journey...lol

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244705.0

Are you having another session?

Best wishes

Sharon


----------



## jooley

Hi girls,
Not got much time as still at work but OTD was tomorrow and AF arrived at lunch time. I thought I was ok but I think maybe I am not.
Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Aww Jooley, thats crap news...so sorry honey!...I have been there many many times and it doesn't get any easier does it....have a bloody good cry....try some relaxation and acupuncture....do some exercise....bash that   ....anything you need to get back to feeling in control....and think next time I WILL nail it!!

Sending you loads of hugs honey!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw Jooley - I'm sooooo sorry about AF arriving.  I got mine the day before OTD too.  I really hope you don't get too down about it but give yourself some time to be upset about it.  I thought I was ok at first but then it hit me and I was up and down like a yo-yo.  I still am a bit so I've been trying not to spend too much time on FF.  

I can't believe we've had such a run of negatives.  Let's hope we follow with a run of positives soon


----------



## Tahiti

Jooley, sending you big hugs    you know where we all are if you need us x


----------



## Tahiti

Pricklyhedgehog, just read your diary and congrats on getting everything booked up, that's great.  Have found the pg cream you spoke about - thanks x


----------



## gibs

Aw Jooley I'm sorry to hear your news - big    - hope you doing OK, take your time to deal with it. 

We definitely need lots of BFPs on this thread soon! 

Had my first acupuncture session yesterday, and it went really well. Tahiti and pricklyhedgehog - I didn't get the not being able to move feet thing, though I don't think I dared to try as I had a needle in each one! Felt very calm and grounded afterwards, so think it will do me good, and my pre-AF cramps totally vanished, which was a bonus.  

Looks like AF might finally turn up tonight, so hoping to start stimming tomorrow! 

Gibs x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Jooley - I'm so very sorry, give you self time to heal and    

Angs - welcome back and glad your holiday went well.  Where are you going for acupuncture, as I've been thinking of trying it but not sure where to go?

VIF - big   I understand that you may need some time away, but we are here if and when you need us. xx

Pricklyhedgehog - I have PCOS would the progesterone help with that?

Gibs- glad acupunture went well.

AFM - AF sems on the way which is good as I have my scan tomorrow.

To all that I've missed, take care and big   

Moo. x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Mina-Moo - I was diagnosed with "borderline PCOS" years ago (although quite how can you have borderline PCOS I really don't know...you either have it or you don't!...lol)...and my cycle has varied enormously over the years depending on my weight and diet...ranging from 28 days to 33 day cycles.....but I would DEFINATELY consider pro cream...it has regulated my cycle...and I know there are lots of threads on here about it....Tahiti posted a good link on here! 

Gibs - glad you felt so calm and good luck with the stimming tomorrow!! 

VIF - You are NOT alone....hang in there...rise up again.... 

Keep posting ladies...I for one am so glad I discovered this site...support...friendship...just knowing there are other people in the world who truly understand what our different journey's entail...its not an easy rollercoaster to ride...but just keep holding onto our dreams ladies!!


----------



## Astral

Hey Jooley, I'm so sorry to hear that, I really had my hopes up for you hun   

Hi everyone, I'm still getting to know you all ! I have been doing some reading, it seems I should be drinking a glass of milk every day (will now) 2 litres of water (trying!) and switch from Flaxseed oil to fish body Omega 3 's !?

A question for you all.. would anyone reccommend taking DHEA, especially for oldies like me? My friend here is, but then she's having IVF, so the more eggs the merrier. Maybe its not such a good idea when having IUI?

AFM: Saw my GP today for a sore breast, which I've had for months! She thinks its just a symptom of my raised prolactin but might refer me to the breast clinic before I start taking "massive doses of hormones" as she put it   .

The good news is, my surgery agreed to handle the big HcG shot!! The nurse is popping in at 6pm especially to give it to me as I am not feeling brave. They also suggested I call the district nurse to ask her to do my very first injections (buserilin and puregon) on the Sunday 5th. I feel very relieved we are getting some help on our first attempt.
Astral x


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone, thanks for kind words, means a lot      
I have been quite positive this evening but I think that although I am disappointed I go straight back on chlomid tomorrow with a back to back cycle so I dont really have time to think about, instead I need to be positive and give myself the best chance for cycle 2. 
Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Jooley - sorry to hear about your BFN.  I'm new to all this but it must be tough.  By the way, what does OTD stand for?  I've worked out it is something Test Date but what is the "O"?

Astral - I am thinking of taking DHEA if my first IUI doesn't work.  There are some good threads on here about it (don't know how to put in a link but sure you could search for it) - but it's apparently best for oldies with low AMH - do you know what yours is?  Oh, and check out the website of the Center for Human Reproduction in New York - they have done lots of research with DHEA.  Apparently, there, we would be looked on as positively youthful   .

It's interesting you mention the hCG shot.  I'm due to start unmedicated IUI in Sep, but there is talk about an hCG injection to trigger ovulation - and I've just found out that (i) I would have to do it myself (I have no hubby so no other option) and (ii) it is likely to be in the middle of the night.  One of the other girls at my clinic had to do hers at 3.15 am!!!!!  I'm shocked....  Am hoping they will let me use my natural LH surge instead...

B xx


----------



## jooley

Hi Bethany and welcome xx
Official Test Date is that one.
About your HCG trigger shot, it can be done without it, as I started going down that road as they could not get hold of the HCG in time and there was a bit of a carry on due to manufacturing issues. They sent me to buy an ovulation test kit, and then I had to test am and pm and call them as soon I surged. It is a bit unknown doing it that way and I found it very stressful, as I was trying to sort me getting off work, and DH, whose boss doesn't know. In the end I had a different shot but just wanted to let you know that it can be done. I had my trigger shot on Monday at 8pm and IUI was on Wednesday at 1pm. I hope all that waffle helps xxx


----------



## Angs

Hi girls,
hope you are all o.k. Just a quick note to say that I'm not going to be posting anymore. Had a really bad day yesterday, cried all day. Although FF is an amazing support network it also contains a lot of information, and if you're like me it can mess with your head a little. I read other peoples stories and am convinced bad things will happen to me...another ectopic, immunity issues, miscarriages... I've decided to have a little break until I'm feeling more sane. I really hope you all get your BFP's!!!! I wish all the best in your journeys.   .

Lots of love,

Angs x

p.s Mina - have been going to Dr Limin Zhu (Chinese acupuncture centre swansea) she's wonderful. I'd really reccommend her. Good luck hon x


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Just wanted to send some    to everyone. Looks like august has been a pretty c**p month for some   . 

Jooley - so sorry about your news   . It's good though that you can do another cycle straight away and fingers crossed it's a lucky one     

Angs - Sorry to hear you're having time out but I hope that the break does you good. Take care.x

To everyone else, hello! Hope you are all ok. I'm still twidling my thumbs waiting for IUI in sept but I can't help popping here every now and then to see how you're all doing   

Charlie.x


----------



## gibs

Evening all  

Well I did my first jab earlier on and it all seemed to go OK, so IUI here we come!  Didn't find it too hard to do the injection, but felt a bit odd afterwards - just the psychological thing of sticking a needle in my belly I think   Not looking forward to the HCG one though - that needle looks big!

Angs - sorry you're feeling rubbish, hope you pop back in a while, but just take your time and be nice to yourself  

Jooley - I guess it's good that you can get straight on with another cycle? Hope you're feeling OK about it and are building up lots of positive energy  

Astral - I'm trying to drink more water now, but I can't face the idea of drinking milk! Having yoghurt instead in the hope that it will help too... My acupuncturist told me lots of good supplements to take, so I'm now on fish oil, evening primrose up until ovulation, a prenatal multivitamin (which I was already taking) and floradix. Think I'm going to start rattling! DH is on fish oil and a multivitamin too...

Mina-Moo - hope the scan went ok - are you about to start stimming? I'm struggling to keep track of who's doing what at the moment  

 to Charlie, Bethany, prickleyhedgehog, Tahiti, ViF and anyone I've missed!

Gibs x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi gibs, 

Glad to hear it's not all that bad, I start stimming on Monday hopefully. Good luck with it all, think we'll be on the 2ww together so we can spur eachother on 

Tahiti x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Gibs / Tahiti - I start stimming on Monday too! Hopefully....  If AF arrives as scheduled Saturday...let me know it goes for you both! Good luck to you!   

Am feeling positive and trying to stay that way - heard from clinic again yesterday and today -am so happy with my choice to go abroad this time -I have spent a fortune on unsuccessful IUI in the UK over the years! 

My prescription for stimming meds is on its way over, all blood tests done and just have to take results of these with me (was able to get the tests done for free via my local GUM clinic!). 

I am so relieved that the Denmark clinic total IUID cost of £280 includes a day 10 ultrasound, cost of sperm, and the IUI!! It was going to cost me way over a £1000 here in the UK again! Ridiculous costs and extra stress in the UK!! Why oh why do we have such high prices and long waiting lists for sperm donors for IUID!! As if it wasn't stressful enough for us! 

IUID in Denmark here I come!! Wish me luck ladies - grow follies grow!!


----------



## honky

*Mina Moo* - I too was prescribed metformin as my follies over responded in the first attempt. Took a while but now take 2 x 500 mg twice a day, no longer get side effects, only first week I had these (queasy feeling and diarrhoea). They haven't helped me with weight loss, as I would have hoped, but they have helped stabilise my weight and I have been eating what I like! Hope this helps.

*Jooley * - So sorry honey, know how you are feeling


----------



## Astral

*Bethany *- Thanks for that. I think I will leave the DHEA for now as this is our first IUI. Good luck tell us how you respond on it !

*Gibs* - I'm also on the pregnacare multivit, B complex, calcium and an Iron tablet (200mg) a day, which made my periods normal and bright red (TMI!) again. I havent asked the doctor if its ok to continue on 200mg a day, but my ferratin was 30.5 6 months ago, which is borderline so I thought I would take it. I was prescribed it before for aneamia and took 3 then !

AFM - seems you are all taking HcG shots at different times of the day. I arranged a nurse to give it to me at 6pm on 13th Sept, but maybe thats not going to be possible.

I looked into doing another unmedicated IUI in Oct/Nov over in Norway at Scanhealth - they do do it, but not for UK couples  I would rather try a few unmedicated goes to give the swimmers a leg up rather than keep pumping myself with drugs. Anyone got any suggestions how to go about that ?? We are under NHS, between IUI and IVF at the moment and my clinic in Cornwall will only do medicated cycles. Thanks girls and hi to everyone...


----------



## gibs

Tahiti & pricklyhedgehog -  yay, great to have some cycle buddies! Stimming is going fine so far, just done 2nd jab, only effects seem to be two spots on my face which could just be coincidence, but they're usually a hormonal thing for me...    

pricklyhedgehog - wow, that's a huge difference in price! Well done on sorting out a good alternative, hope it goes really well for you.  How long do you have to be in Denmark for?

Astral - sorry, don't know much about unmedicated IUI - I was told that our clinic doesn't do it any more as the success rates were lower than medicated, but that wasn't from an official source! I guess it depends on individual circumstances, and I can understand why you'd want a break from the drugs.  Have you tried the HFEA website? Hope you can find somewhere that does it and it works for you  

Gibs x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Gibs - Thanks..and good luck to you with the stimming!   

Astral - Copenhagen Fertility Centre does unmedicated IUI?? check out their prices on their website. I know you are currently under NHS but its just another option....

Well, I have booked another session of acupuncture for next week, should be just after AF...and just before my 10 day scan....

Am actually looking forward to AF so I can start meds and stimming next week....LOL


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Astral

My clinic (Chiltern) does unmedicated IUI but it sounds like Copenhagen would be a lot cheaper! I'm going so unmedicated that I'm hoping to persuade them to let me ovulate naturally and not have the hCG. 

Also, there are several clinics in London where I'm sure they would do it if you pressed them. There is a school of thought that older eggs are more fragile and do better when not subjected to all those drugs. I think the Lister and UCH ACU both specialise in older women (and UCH ACU has v. good IUI success - check out the HFEA website - UCH ACU is called something different now but I'm sure you will find it).

If you find you want/need to move onto IVF in due course, I read that one of the London clinics (Create) will even do natural cycle IVF. Suggest rates are a lot lower than medicated as there is only one egg - but again some consultants seem to think it is worth considering for oldies, particularly those with low AMH. Your AMH is fine so you have more options as you would response to the drugs  . Check out the following article (I know it's from the Daily Mail so hardly a scientific paper but interesting nonetheless):

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-408311/IVF-drugs.html

Good luck whatever you decide

B xx


----------



## Clairey2608

Hello all  

My hubby and I are just about to start our first cycle of IUI so any tips / advice / support would be much appreciated! It feels like an exciting but scary time all in one!!

Claire xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi Claire - welcome! Good luck to you both!
Are you doing unmedicated cycle? Whereabouts are you in your cycle / treatment?  

xxx


----------



## shell4roy

oh well another   for my 2nd try if IUI. 
Back to hospital today for a baseline scan & for Clomid so fingers crossed this helps me to get the   I so desperately want.

Feel really gutted today as I was so positive all through this try.  

Shell x


----------



## gibs

Shell - so sorry about your bfn  , tonnes of   for your next go, hope it's your turn for a bfp soon  

Welcome Claire - how soon do you start? Exciting and scary is exactly how I feel about it at the moment - I'm full of positive thoughts at the moment but I know I'm gonna be gutted if it doesn't work so have to prepare myself in some way for that... Hope it goes really well for you  

pricklyhedgehog - hope AF arrives on schedule and you can get started - it's weird when you actually want AF to turn up isn't it!  

afm - I'm so glad it's the weekend at last, I'm so tired! Nothing to do with stimming, just cycling to work far too fast this morning and running round trying to do a million things at work this afternoon   . DH is currently preparing a lovely tea for us both while I slob out on the sofa, so the weekend starts here!  Have a good one everyone,

Gibs x


----------



## jooley

Shell. really sorry hun, I had all fingers and toes crossed for you. You know where we are if you want to rant xxx


Claire, welcome. You are right it is exciting and fascinating, and a huge roller coaster ride along the way. When do you start and is it medicated? Good luck xx


----------



## TQ

Afternoon ladies! 

Mind if I join you?

Just started treatment at Barts in London for natural D-IUI for a sibling for our DD born last year after natural D-IUI at Homerton. I have a 26-28 day cycle and had my first scan on Monday (CD10) where they struggled to find the follie but decided the LHS was dominant but got me to go back yesterday (CD14) for another scan to see how things were going. Follie was 20 and lining was 9.9 so all perfect. Asked for trigger shot as knew I was going to surge today and they only open Saturday morning and not Sunday so means missing it and they agreed and said they would discuss it at lunchtime consultant meeting to tell me when to do the shot and time to come in today. Then I get a call at lunchtime to say my consultant decided I should trigger on Sunday and come in for IUI Monday at 11?  ??  

Well now I'm feeling very







as just got my surge as expected so pretty much all over for me this month. So so so angry they didn't listen to me and let me trigger yesterday so I could go in today. Only hope they don't add insult to injury and charge us for the abandoned cycle anyway - anyone know how this works? Still BBT charting so keeping everything crossed now that my thermal shift hasn't happened by Monday am so we still have a chance, but think it's unlikely now as I know ovulation usually happens around 24-36 hours post OPK+ and Monday am is nearer 40+ hours.

I know they're the experts but I know my body better than them so feel furious that they've wasted another month for us. I really cannot understand their logic.

The only reason to trigger in my book in these circumstances is to time it not to clash with them being closed on a Sunday, hence asking to do it yesterday. So why make me trigger on a Sunday when they're open Monday anyway? There isn't any point having IUI on MOnday is there? Or am I being dramatic?

Sorry for the me post but I'm so gutted. At 11am yesterday morning I was expecting to be sat here now PUPO. Now I've got to wait another month to even try.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know some of you on here and sorry my first post is a bit crap!


----------



## Clairey2608

Thanks for the welcomes!!

I am on a medicated cycle and just waiting for AF to arrive then we can start the injections from day 2 - they still seem complicated to me but guessing they'll soon become second nature and a part of every day life! 

Nervous about starting the injections so any advice / tips would be great!?

Will have a read through the posts and try and keep up with everyone on here but for now, thanks for any support, this site does really help!! 

  to us all xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi TQ

So sorry to hear about your frustrations. It's very annoying, this closing on a Sunday (my clinic does too, in fact mine is closed on Saturdays too). We have been having a similar chat over on the singlies board;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243822.msg3974842#msg3974842

I would not cancel this month's attempt if I were you. Read the post from Grace on the singles thread - she had a Sat p.m. surge with a Monday a.m. IUI (convinced it was too late) - and it worked!!
Good luck anyway 

B xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi TQ - yep, same thing happened to me when I tried to conceive second child....I had already surged...and ovulated...told the clinic I knew this would happen, that I know my own body etc etc...but they were closed over the weekend...it was a Sunday....didn't do insems on this day...blah blah....
Still charged me for the cycle £1100!!! as I had followed their advice and had the insemination....even  though (as he was inserting the catheter of sperm) the Consultant said..".oooh I can see you have already ovulated over the weekend as all the signs are here, and you have had your surge, but at least we will know for next month"....never mind that it had cost me over a thousand pounds for nothing! 
ARRGGHH!!! I know they are experts, but this taught me valuable lesson in not always are they right!
Indeed, My experience of medical profession is not always that positive - I was met with sceptism from my GP when I asked for progesterone cream....and as for acupuncture...well...many medics don't "do all that alternative holistic stuff!".
So, I chose to ignore my Gp and have taken progesterone myself...I knew my own body and just knew I had all the signs of oestrogen dominance, and am convinced this led to my m/s.....and I have so far lost 9 pounds in past few months...cycles back to 30 days....bloating, PMT and mood swings gone!
Don't always let the professionals talk you into doing things...do what you feel is right!!  ^r


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - hope you've all had nice weekends! We've managed to get out in the garden and enjoy the sunshine - finally felt a bit like summer again  

Welcome TQ, and sorry to hear about your frustration with your clinic. Every delay is so maddening isn't it - a month can really seem like forever...   Did you decide whether to trigger today or not? 

Hi Claire - I've found the injections really straightforward and a lot less scary than I imagined.  I'm on puregon so I've got the pen thing which makes it really easy, and it honestly doesn't hurt, and I'm normally a bit of a wimp! Bit scared about the hcg trigger shot, but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it  

Back to work tomorrow, but then got a day off on Wednesday for my 8 day scan so we can see what's what - got my next acupuncture session that day too, so looking forward to that.
Gibs x


----------



## TQ

So mad this morning.  Emailed the clinic over the weekend to let them know I'd picked up my surge and also tried calling to no avail.  Went in when they opened this morning as was worried they might thaw out our sperm sample and it would be wasted.  Spoke to the nurse who agreed to scan to see if the follie had already burst but while I was sitting there waiting for it she came back to tell me they'd thawed our sample anyway so I basically have no choice but to go ahead.

As my BBT dipped a little this morning, I'm a tiny bit hopeful that ovulation is happening today, but not got a lot of hope as it's so long after the positive OPK.  But then we don't really have a choice thanks to the clinic's continuing ineptitude.

If only there was a way of complaining to these places, but then I guess they'd be inundated!!  

Right better get going - appointment's in 15 mins!  Wish me lots of luck!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Good luck TQ -   

!!!!

So annoying that they thawed your sample....the power of professionals never ceases to amaze me....!!


----------



## Bethany915

Hi TQ - how frustrating!  I have my fingers crossed for you - the egg is supposed to live for 12-24 hours after ovulation, so you never know.

I could be in a similar position - my AF arrived yesterday so I am expecting my LH surge in two weeks' time, most likely on the Saturday.  My clinic does not open on Sundays (nor on Saturdays) and they are talking about triggering me on the Thursday!  But I'm concerned my follies will not be big enough.    I would be tempted to cancel the whole thing this month and try again in a few months once my LH surge is likely to be during the week - but firstly, I'm old and my eggs are rapidly going off    and secondly, my KD has busy periods at work so is not always available at the drop of a hat (and lives 2 hours drive away) - but September is a quiet month for him work-wise, which is why I was hoping everything would fall into place now...

B xx


----------



## TQ

Ok so I'm PUPO now!  Trying to keep up the PMA but still feel angry that they've been so rubbish on a clinical side - on a personal side, the staff have all been lovely, but being lovely isn't what I'm paying for!!

And got back to work to a massive bunch of flowers from the guy I've been supporting all summer who left on Friday so that's made me   

Bethany, I assume they'll scan you before they trigger so will know if your follies are big enough - I think they need to be 18mm?  And they grow 1-2mm a day I believe so if they're only a little bit under should be ok by the time the egg releases.

Keeping your belly area warm and drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts is meant to help as well I think so try that to encourage some growth nearer the time.

Next time we'll definitely be asking for a trigger on the Friday for Saturday IUI as I'm not going through this again!!!  Nice to have a bit of control over the whole thing too.  Plus I can take it easy on a weekend rather than rushing to and from work for basting!!!!   

Thanks for the good luck vibes!


----------



## younggale

Hi everyone,

we are on our second IUI using buserelin and gonal f injections at BCRM.  Now day 10 and scan this morning identified 13 small follicles and two larger follicles around 19mm .  Now waiting for my oestriodial results but they have suggested insemination on day 12 (two days earlier than last time ).  

Taken a week off work this time as was worried the stress of all the appointments and workload would send me over the edge.  Off to acupuncture this afternoon as feeling bloated and very tired.  Not as much abdominal discomfort as last time though.
was thinking about having acupuncture after insemination but wasn't sure if a good thing to do or not.  

I was excited last time but this time trying to stay positive but feeling very worried and tearful all the time.

keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well this time - thanks for the tip on pineapple juice and brazel nuts
kxx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry been away for a while, but we went to a wedding on the weekend so not been around. 

Shell - I'm so very sorry.   

Honky - I hope my symptoms go soon!  

Gibs - hope you had a good weekend.

TQ, younggale and Clairey - welcome. x 

Jooley - Hope you are ok?   

AFM - second scan today they are keeping a closer eye on me this time so had scan 6 days rather than 8.  Things are looking ok but I'm still a little worried as I have 3 large follies and 3 at 9mm!! they have told me to continue the meds and I wll have another scan on Wed to see how things are then.  I really hope the metformin is doing its job!! at least then the side effects of the metformin will feel worth it!!  

Hope all is well with everyone and to those I've missed I am thinking of you. 

Take care,
Moo. x


----------



## gibs

Hi all - grrr - just wrote a post and my computer crashed and I lost it! 

Mina-Moo - good luck for wednesday, hope all goes to plan and you get to see this cycle through  

Welcome younggale - and sorry to hear you're finding it stressful   - sounds like it's all going fine though? If you find the acupuncture helps you to relax I'd go for it!

TQ - great to hear you're PUPO! Tonnes of   for the 2ww, and sorry you've had to go through all that frustration  

Bethany - sorry the timing doesn't seem so good for this cycle, but as TQ says they'd check the follies were big enough before they triggered you wouldn't they? I'm a bit new to all this, but I'd hope they would!

Pricklyhedgehog and Tahiti - have you started stimming yet? Hope all is going to plan  

Jooley and Shell - hope you both doing OK  

AFM - finally got my rubella immunity test results back, and phew, I'm immune.  Didn't like having that hanging over me as another potential delay!

Gibs x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies

Gibs, glad you've got your rubella sorted. I've not started stimming yet, was expecting to do it yesterday but no af on Saturday as expected. Done three pg tests which were all bfn so I am v confused and a bit fed up. Af is always exactly on time, why is it the one time I actually want it to come it doesn't!! 

Hope you are all ok, TQ sorry about your clinic trauma have you thought about putting a formal complaint in? To be registered with the HFEA i think they have to have a formal complaints process. 

Tahiti x


----------



## Astral

Hi girls. I am reading all your tales of tx and it doesnt surprise me that the clinics arent always listening to what you want. It seems you have to be VERY clued up and assertive with them. I had to be over the lap and dye - they refused IUI/IVF unless I had one, but I managed to persuade them to make me a special case and have a HSG instead. Which showed all was ok.

Thanks for all your replies about clinics etc. So I checked with ScanHealth and they dont do natural IUI for UK couples. My question now is..we are proceeding to IVF with a larger hospital in the county here on the NHS by Christmas, can we go private in the UK for a natural IUI in the meantime? I'm guessing not, if you are in the NHS system. Our NHS clinic wont do natural IUI   

I just dont want to take the pill again for the month before. Not being able to try this month has felt like the longest time ever and at my age (nearly 40!) its made me anxious.

I have had lots of blood tests done. Despite taking 200mg iron a day, my ferritin is low at 19. Can this effect getting pg ? I do eat chicken, turkey and fish and even a bit of ham occassionally, but I havent eaten meat for 25 years.


----------



## Beanie3

Hiya Astral

Just been reading your post, I am also taking 200mg Iron the reason I habe been told for taking it is that our levels would not be high enough to support the later stages of pregnancy.

Wishing youu the best 

Beanie xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Tahiti - How you doing honey?

Gibs - yes I started stimming Monday. 2 x 50mg clomiiphene daily untill day 7 - so I am on my second day of stimming now. Feeling some hot flushes at night and bouts of nauseau during today, but otherwise fine. Thanks for asking!

Got my 10 day scan booked at Copenhagen Fertility Centre on Monday, flight takes just under 2 hours, hotel booked, and am so hoping I have some good sized follicles there ready for my HCG trigger shot and insem thereafter! 

Astral and Beanie - I too, have been prescribed iron supps via my GP since my m/c in May...he said low iron levels can contribute to m/c risks...I am also using proges (progesterone cream) for the second half of my cycle.

Well girls, have my second acupuncture booked for day after tomorrow...hoping this helps to grow my little follies...lol...along with all the bloody brazill nuts and organic milk I have been consuming! LOL What joys huh!?

How is everybody doing on here anyway?


----------



## Tahiti

Hi Prickly and Gibs - glad you're both ok. Fingers crossed Prickly for your trip to Copenhagen. 

Finally AF arrived yesterday so am booked in at 11.30 today for my baseline and assuming I'll be able to start stimming today so keep your fingers x for me!

Beanie, is that you? How are you doing?? We've missed you 

Hi Astral, Mina-Moo, Youngale and Bethany how are you all today? Hello to anyone i've missed too.

Tahiti x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks Tahiti.....And good luck for your baseline today! Are you going via your Gp for this or Private?
All fingers and toes crossed for you that youcan start stimmng!! Woo hoo! Its exciting stuff!


----------



## Beanie3

Tahiti

I'm still around, been reading to see how you all been getting on, was sadden to see the bfn's. Great to see you can finely get started. I'm on brak form TX not starting untill middle septemeber, but still hanging around   .

Wishing you all the best ladies


----------



## Astral

Hi girls, I'm losing track of where we all are in tx, we need another list !

AFM: Found out yesterday I have low iron (19) despite taking 200mg a day for the past 4/5 months so this has left me quite worried. Our drugs turned up yesterday which filled me with dread, I'm just so scared about doing the injections! Its not until 5th September anyway.

I am trying to work out how we can do a more natural IUI if this attempt doesnt work. I definetly dont want to take the pill again, but thats the only way our clinic do it. We are having an IVF consult on the 9th and proceeding to that within months, but I dont want to twiddle my thumbs in the meantime. I presume we cant go private in the UK whilst waiting for NHS tx?

*Prickly* -I see you are going to Denmark for natural IUI, how did you choose that clinic and why and is it pretty reasonable? Do you know anything about their stats or wait times? 
Thanks girls and sorry for not doing personals, I'm still getting to grips with everyones timelines!


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Tahiti - great to hear you're moving forward now AF has turned up - hope the scan goes well and you get started today! 

Pricklyhedgehog - that's so exciting getting all the flights booked and scans planned in!  Will you have any time to relax and look around Copenhagen while you're there? I've heard it's very nice, though I've never been  

Astral - sorry to hear your iron levels are still low - has anyone given you any idea why this might be?  How annoying that your clinic want you to take the pill too - ours doesn't do that, I just had to wait for AF and then start stimming.  I can totally understand why you don't want to be on it - took me a while to get back to normal after coming off the pill when first ttc.  Afraid I don't know the answer to your question about going private while waiting for NHS - maybe give your PCT a ring and see if anyone can help? Hope it works out for you  

Mina-Moo - have you had your scan yet? Hope it went OK and the drugs are doing their job  

Hi to Beanie, TQ, Bethany, younggale, Claire, Jooley, Shell and anyone I've missed! Hope you all OK

AFM - just had my 8 day scan, and after waiting nearly an hour  , it went fine.  One nice follie at 16mm - nurse was a bit surprised it was that big already, but said that's fine, and then two little ones on the other ovary.  So I'm back in again tomorrow for another scan, and then it'll probably be fri or saturday for the iui! All moving a bit faster than I expected, which is great - it would be v nice to have the bank holiday weekend to relax in - but better not get ahead of myself!  Off to acupuncture this afternoon, looking forward to that  

Gibs x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Good luck Gibs! 

Astral - take a look under the Denmark clinics thread on here....full of interesting stuff and pretty much tells you everything you need about Copenhagen Fertility Centre and other clinics in Denmark. Some are midwifery run clinics and some are run by Consultants. All of them speak perfect English.
I also have my diary link if you click on just below my signature info at the end of this message. That kind of explains everything. 
For me doing IUID, I found the clinic stats are way better than the UK...perhaps because more women are going there for treatment and their quantity and quality of donors is so vast. They pay their donors over there and operate a choice of known / anon donors depending on midwifery or consultant led clinic you choose.
IUI is £280 per cycle, including scans and your tel consultation with the Dr. 
Required blood tests can be done in Uk for free at your local GUM / GP. 
They just ask you to bring the results of your HIV tests and Chylamdia etc with you. 
IUI over here in the UK was costing me over £1400 per cycle! 
SO even with hotel and flights - which is only an hour and half, less than how long it would take me to get to London clinic anyway! - I can afford 3 tries at IUI in Denmark for the cost of one over here in the UK!
As for going private when you are already under NHS...I don't know about that...but does it not work the same way as every other NHS / private treatment you have....you can still be on one waiting list,whilst paying for another service...? Good Luck Astral!

Hi to everyone else! Keep smiling girls!!


----------



## Bethany915

Wow- Prickly, that price difference is incredible!  I'm starting to think it might be worth going abroad if this cycle does not work...

B xx


----------



## Tahiti

Hi lovely ladies,

Did try and post earlier but lost the whole thing aaarghhhh!! 

Mina-moo, good luck with the follies and Gibs too. I've been for my scan and all is fine hooray - got everything ready for stimming tonight so DH is all poised to stab me 

I've really lost track of who is where so i'm sorry  shall we do another table to try and keep track?

Beanie, i'm glad you're ok it's nice to hear from you. Sending you lots of <hugs>

Prickly, i'm off to acupuncture tonight too so will be getting stabbed a lot tonight 

Let's hope that September is an antidote to all these BFNs in August. Hello and welcome to all new ladies and anyone I've forgotten.

Tahiti x


----------



## Astral

*Prickly *Wow, thats amazing! Thats very cheap. I cant believe IUI is so much in the UK either! Thank you for that, I did look at that board but wow, £280, thats very cheap and makes sense to fly and stay in a hotel at that price. Thats why I wanted to go to Norway for it.

*Gibs *- I'm seeing the GP tommorow, but yes I want it investigated this time! I've been eating iron rich foods all day  . Thanks for the suggestion of checking with the PCT, I didnt even think you were allowed to opt for private whilst you wait. OR, I just need to persuade them to let me do the stimms without the ovarette bit. I'm increasingly annoyed that I got talked into taking the pill, I should have begged them if there was another way. Well, never again!

Ok, so heres a list, can everyone amend and add to it? Its a start !

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming
Gibs - Stimming
PricklyHedgehog - IUI in Denmark August
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - 
Bethany - IUI September
Younggale - 
Claire - 
Jooley - 
Shell -


----------



## jooley

Well done Astral, was totally lost with where everyone is.

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming
Gibs - Stimming
PricklyHedgehog - IUI in Denmark August
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - 
Bethany - IUI September
Younggale - 
Claire - 
Jooley - day 11 scan on Friday 
Shell -


----------



## Bethany915

Thanks, Astral - just updated my details:

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming
Gibs - Stimming
PricklyHedgehog - IUI in Denmark August
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - 
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 
Claire - 
Jooley - day 11 scan on Friday 
Shell -


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Oh thanks for that table ladies!

You are all fab!!

I am still stimming, day 4 tomorrow, and feeling increasingly bloated....pleeese hope things just continue ticking along...  
Read about ovarian hyper stimulation symptoms and scared myself! LOL...

Having to force myself to eat during the day....lol.

Gosh so many of us stimminng on here...Tahiti, MinaMoo, Gibs....go on there ladies!!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Prickly - Make sure you keep your fluid intake up whilst strimming as it is important to fend off OHSS.  Also on my last IVF i had all the symptoms of it but it was trapped wind   I was really embarassed but I was in so much pain and so bloated the clinic called me in to scan me just in case.  Keep an eye on it though as it can be serious.  Also good luck for Monday. x

Tahiti -  Good luck with the injections today.

Astral - Thanks for the chart its a great help, and September will be here before we know it. sorry your Iron is low is it an absorbtion issue, would vit b injections help?

Gibs - Good luck with the scan and IUI Friday.

Jooley - Good luck for Friday.

Beanie - Glad you're doing well. 

VIF- Hope all is well. x

AFM - Scan today went well one follie at 14 and they two at 12 so looking ok and possible IUI next Tuesday due to Bank Holiday!!

To those that I may have missed hope all is well take care.

Moo. x


----------



## Astral

Hey, you're welcome!
Prickly - I was worried about this too. I asked my clinic today about it and she said I am on 75 of Buserilin and at that level, she's never known anyone to get OHSS doing IUI. It more likely effects ladies having IVF who are on doses of 450 a day (dont know the unit, sorry). Good luck to you, Jooley and Bethany for your scans later this week and good luck Moo for basting!

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - Stimming
PricklyHedgehog - IUI in Denmark August
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - 
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 
Claire - 
Jooley - day 11 scan on Friday 
Shell -


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks for the fluid advice ladies.... 
Way to go MinaMoo!!! Grow them follies!!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello girls

I'm soooo sorry I've been AWOL.  I haven't logged into FF for a week or two coz I've been having such a crappy time.  I'm going up the caravan for a week so hopefully I'll feel better after that and should be ready for my baseline scan when I get back.

I haven't been able to catch up with everyone but I see there's some new names on here.  Welcome peeps!!

Mina - fingers crossed that you don't over stimulate with those follies. 

Jooley - how are you?  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Hello to everyone else.  Looks like I'll have a few cycle buddies in Sept.  Let's hope I deal with it better this time round.  Glad to see the list is still going   

Speak to you all next week

Emma )


----------



## Mina-Moo

VIF - Enjoy the caravan and take some time to chill, then hurry back as I've missed your advice.   

Moo. x


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

ViF - lovely to see you back, and sorry you've been having a rubbish time   Enjoy the caravan and be nice to yourself!

Prickly - I got paranoid about OHSS for a bit - I'm a right one for convincing myself something's wrong once I get it into my head   - but all has been fine.  As MinaMoo says, keep the fluids up, keep an eye on yourself, but try not to over-think it too!

MinaMoo - great to hear the scan went well, that sounds good - fingers crossed you get the go-ahead for iui on Tues  

Tahiti - how are the jabs going? Did DH manage? Mine didn't want anything to do with it and went all funny when I suggested it   typical man!

Astral - well done for doing the list - very helpful! I've updated myself below.  Hope the GP visit went well today.  

 to everyone else!

AFM - had the second scan today, and main follie has grown to 18, so I'm triggering tonight at bedtime (eek!), then we go in for basting on Saturday morning. Getting quite giddy!  Also been given clindamycin antibiotic cream to use for the next few nights - has anyone else had this before? Looks like it will be messy...    
Acupuncture was fab yesterday - she managed to sort out my sciatica which had flared up yesterday too, so she's now officially my hero. 

Gibs x

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - Triggering Thurs night, IUI on Saturday morning
PricklyHedgehog - IUI in Denmark August
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale -
Claire -
Jooley - day 11 scan on Friday
Shell -


----------



## younggale

Its nice to get an update on where everyone is in their cycle. So i am day one post IUI and now in the 2ww, test day 10th september.  The IUI was definately more uncomfortable this time around.  Tried to rest up since yesterday as a little brown discharge today which i didn't have last time. Is that normal?  good luck gibs for saturday - thinking of you.


Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - Triggering Thurs night, IUI on Saturday morning
PricklyHedgehog - IUI in Denmark August
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - day 11 scan on Friday
Shell -


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Good luck for Saturday Gibs! Way to go that follie!! woo hoo!! 

Younggale - hope you get loads of symptoms ...in the best possible way of course!  

AFM - I have my last day of stimming tomorrow, scan Monday. Acupuncture today hurt!! Thankfully, the nausea and some of the bloating seems to have eased....followed your advice and stepped up the fluids....bottled water with a little pure pressed pineapple juice in it and loads of organic milk seems to have done the trick!

Tahiti - hope you doing okay!

 to everyone else - so many of us stimming / IUI August and September - lets hope next May / June birth rates go shooting up too!! LOL...with lots of  for us all!!


Keep smiling ladies!

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - Triggering Thurs night, IUI on Saturday morning
PricklyHedgehog - Stimming, IUI next week hopefully!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - day 11 scan on Friday
Shell


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone, and sorry for lack of personals recently.
I hope you are all doing ok and hope we lose the run of BFN's that we have had this month.
I went for my scan today and I have 2 follicles at 18mm, so have my trigger shot tonight at 8pm and IUI on Sunday.
I appreciate that I am really lucky to go to a clinic where they will come in on their day off if you need treamtment. they wont do it with scans which is fine but when when it comes to IUI or IVF they are there.
Praying to 2 little miracles this month.

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - Triggering Thurs night, IUI on Saturday morning
PricklyHedgehog - Stimming, IUI next week hopefully!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - IUI Sunday 29th August
Shell


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls   

Massive apologies for not being around for a while but I feel like I'm in limbo waiting for my next IUI. Won't be til end of sept (annoying). 

There's a few new names so hello    to you. I'm still catching up on everything but I wanted to wish Jooley and Gibs tons of luck for basting tomorrow. I hope it all goes smoothly and painlessly         . 

Also wishing Youngale luck in your 2ww. Fingers crossed for you.x    

That's all I've got at the mo, sorry! I'm just twiddling thumbs so life is a bit dull in the meantime. I did however celebrate my big 30 last weekend which was good fun but has made me think more about not having a family yet and now I'm stressing that my eggs will go off before I get to be a mum   ! Oh well, hopefully I can be mum to a 'fur baby' soon   .

Hope you all have a good weekend. The last long one til xmas!!

Charlie.xx


----------



## Tahiti

Go gibs, prickly youngale and jooley  got everything crossed for you. 

Thanks all for the fluid advice don't know about anyone else but I feel totally dried out!! 

Well day two of stimming and I've got a bloody cold! Acupuncturist told me to keep my neck warm and use tiger balm so I also stink 
Dh has been amazing with the injections I'm so proud of him.

Charlie, I'm 31 in a couple of weeks and my consultant said I've got the ovaries of a young woman so please don't worry about that. The weeks will be gone before you know it. 

September is our month ladies, I can feel it...

Tahiti xx


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies - thanks for all the   thoughts for tomorrow - managed to do the trigger jab no problem last night, so hoping tomorrow will go just as smoothly!

Tahiti - sorry to hear you've got a cold - how annoying when it's still officially summer!

Charlie - thanks for the good wishes, and try not to stress about age!  I got pretty sad when I hit 35 as I'd been so certain I was gonna have kids by that age, but my ovaries still seem to be in working order so am keeping my   head on!  What kind of fur baby are you hoping to get?

Jooley - good luck for Sunday, and great to hear you've got two good follies - really hope it's your turn this month  

Prickly - love the positive thinking about birth rates shooting up in 9 months! Good luck for Monday's scan, and for the travel  

younggale - good luck for the 2ww, sorry to hear the iui wasn't so comfortable this time - I'm sure a bit of brown discharge is normal though, especially if it was uncomfortable - they maybe just caused a little bit of bleeding with the procedure? I've had that from a badly done smear test before   Hope you OK now.

Have lovely long weekends everyone,
Gibs x


----------



## Clairey2608

Morning everyone!

Hope you're all having a good bank holiday weekend so far - nice to see the sun shining again!!

I've just started Buserelin and Menopur injections for our first IUI - on day 3 now and just about getting into doing them although can't say I like them very much. I am feeling nauseous and have had a 'fuzzy type' head feeling since day 2 as well as feeling a little bloated - is this normal? Also, any tips on relieving them? I'm drinking as much water as I can to try and ease off the headaches but any other advice would be fab! 

As always   and lots of   for everyone at all points in their treatments xxx


----------



## xxWilpinxx

Hi all!  I am new on here today.  I am in a same-sex relationship, I am 33 my partner is 27.  We had out first iui yesterday.  I was on 50mg clomid on cycle days 2-6 and had pregnyl shot on Weds night (had one evening of bad headaches and flashing lights on the clomid but nothing else).  I personally found the iui itself really painful and it caused some bleeding which has now stopped.  Had ovulation cramps just before the iui yesterday so the pain from the cramps plus the iui made it a very uncomfortable day - however it will all be worth it (we hope!).  
We have been told to test in 3 weeks?!!! However we doubt we will wait that long and will probably test 12dpiui.
I have read some of your stories and hope with all the positive thinking we will get some positive results - good luck everyone!!! x


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies

Clairey I'm on day four today but have suprecur and puregon but fingers crossed I'm feeling ok at the moment, just really dried out and thirsty. Keep drinking loads of water and good luck. We'll be on our 2ww together so can spur eachother on.

Hi xxWilpinxx and welcome to the thread. Fingers x for your 2ww. Everyone is brilliant here and really supportive so keep us posted how you're getting on.

Love to all, Tahiti xx


----------



## Daizymay

Hi everyone,
Have been off FF for the past couple of weeks - trying to chill, but my world has yet again been turned upside down. I was due to start 3rd medicated IUI cycle with this months AF. Ofcourse - sods law - I came on yesterday (Friday) 8pm and with it being a bank holiday my clinic will not see me now till next month (NHS pt at IVFwales). Does anyone know if it's possible to start IUI cycle on day 5?? (I have heard that you should count day one of your cycle as the first full day of flow - in which case, that would be today, making Tuesday day4). I really feel the clinic is just trying to bump me to ease their numbers - can anyone help so I can go back to them with some evidence for my argument to be seen!!! I can't cope with all the delays. They don't do back to back cycles either, so this will be a two month delay again for me. Soooooooooooooooooo fed up!
Daizymay
Sorry for a 'me me me' mail - hello everyone, especially the newbies. will try to catch up with you all in due course.

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - Triggering Thurs night, IUI on Saturday morning
PricklyHedgehog - Stimming, IUI next week hopefully!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - IUI Sunday 29th August
Shell
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone!

Well, I'm now offically on the 2ww - woop! All went fine this morning, well, it was afternoon by the time they did it cos lots of delays in the clinic this morning, but I don't mind cos it's done now! Found it totally pain-free apart from some AF-style cramps. DH's sample wasn't quite as good as his last SA, but still good enough for IUI, and it only takes one    Don't know how I'm going to get through the next 2 weeks though - I'm gonna go crazy  

Daizymay - so sorry about the bad timing - afraid I've got no idea if you can start on day 5 or not, unfortunately I'd suspect not, but I've got nothing to base that on! Hope you do manage to start next week, and big   if you have to delay another month - waiting around is the worst part of this whole process isn't it...

Tahiti & Clairey - go ladies! You must both be due for your first follie scans next week then? Good luck! 

Wilpin - welcome! And lovely to have someone else on the 2ww with me! I was told to test in 14-16 days time, so 12 days may be a bit too early to test - you want to be sure the hcg is out of your system from the trigger, and be far enough past implantation to get enough hcg for a bfp! See if you can hold out til day 14 if you can - it'll be hard though I know  

Gibs x

Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - Stimming, IUI end August
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - Stimming, IUI next week hopefully!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - IUI Sunday 29th August
Shell
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Wilpin - Welcome and hopefully I will be joning you on 2ww on Tuesday.

Gibs - Congratulations on being on your 2ww   for a BFP.

Daizymay - Sorry I'm not sure either I know that my clinic only count day one from full flow and then I normally start Supercure on day two and GonalF on day three. Its so annoying that its Bank Holiday.   

VIF - Hope you're enjoying the caravan and that it stays nice for you. 

Tahiti - well done on keeping your fluid intake up. 

Clairey - My advice would be to keep your fluid intake up as that should help with the headaches also the bloating is normal but keep an eye on it just in case.

Charlie - happy birthday for last weekend, and please don't worry 30 is still a spring chicken.  

Astral - Hope all is well. 

AFM - Scan yesterday showed 3 large follies one 17 and two 15 had a discussion about wether to abandon or not but in the end they decided that we can continue, phew!! So that means I go in Tuesday (due to the bank holiday).  I also have some free forming fluid in my abdomen so need to keep my fluid up to ensure no OHSS.  Its daft how the body works I had 18 follies on my last IVF and no fluid this time I only have 6 at the most and fluid build up!!! 

Anyway enough of me. Hope all is well with those I've missed and enjoy the Bank Holiday.

Moo. x


----------



## shell4roy

Hi all

well after taking clomid for 5 days with no side effects at all, I went to hospital yesterday to be told that I had no follicles at all but had developed a subserous fibroid & a polyp. What a lousy day for me!!! This means that my 3rd IUI has been cancelled so have to wait for an appointment with my consultant at end of September to discuss where we go from here. My lovely nurse said we will most likely have to go for IVF now which I am happy about as there is more chance of getting the twins which I long for.

Just got to find out about fibroid & polyps now as I was told that they can affect fertility  

Fingers crossed it all works out fine tho.

Hope everyone is having a better time with there treatments.

Shell x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

As it's late, I won't do a long post (so apologies for lack of personals), but just wanted to post a couple of things that spring to mind.

Jooley - I am MOST impressed that your clinic will do insems on a Sunday (this is how it should be, of course!).  My clinic doesn't do Sunday OR Saturday   - and as I will be on Day 14 next Saturday, I am expecting to ovulate either Sat or Sun - in which case they will either try to trigger me early or just do the insem on the Monday - not great for my chances   .  Anyway, good luck with yours   .

Daizy May - you may not think this is worth doing, but given that you have missed the timescale for starting the stims, would you consider asking your clinic to convert you to natural cycle IUI?  That way, you don't take any drugs (except maybe a trigger shot) so it doesn't matter if you are already on day 4 or whatever it is.  I am doing natural cycle this month, I am currently (as of Sunday) on day 8 and I haven't actually done anything yet!  My first appt with the clinic for this cycle is my day 10 scan on Tuesday.  The success rates aren't as good as with medicated so some clinics don't like to do natural cycle (it affects their stats) or you may prefer to wait and spend your money on a medicated cycle that has a better chance of success - but I just thought it was worth mentioning.
Hello to everyone else in the middle of tx or 2ww - sending lots of   .

B xx


----------



## xxWilpinxx

I am 2dpiui and i have a really bad pain in my left side/hip.  It's not too bad when I lie down but when I sit or walk around it is pretty painful.  I also feel bloated and full all the time.  Is all of this normal?
Thanks x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Wilpin - welcome to you both! I have to say that my experiences of IUID have varied...from not feeling any discomfort during the insem and post IUI...to when I conceived my daughter...first cycle of IUID ever!... I remember having crampy pains down my left side for up to a few days post IUI - however I knew I had ovulated from my left ovary so thought maybe this was due to that....post ovulation pain...but could also be a good sign for you!! Fingers crossed!  

Everyone else - I have updated the "board" as per below..please feel free to add your own details and keep us all up to date where we are at in our tx!

AFM - I am flying to Copenhagen Fert Centre tomorrow for my day 10 scan after being on Clomiphene day 3-7 at 100mg per day....  for some nice sized follies...should be doing the IUID day 14 thereafter ...pleeese!! LOL....
Wish me luck ladies! 



Shel4rRoy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - IUI Tuesday - good luck!
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10 - good luck!
PricklyHedgehog - Day 10 scan tomorrow! IUI next week hopefully!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - IUI Sunday 29th August
Shell
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## jooley

Hi everyone, I hope you are all ok?
Welcome to the new girls. Good luck with you treatment xx
Gibs: My clinic have told me to test on the 12th so we are in the same boat. Fingers crossed for us both xx

Shel4rRoy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - IUI Tuesday - good luck!
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10 - good luck!
PricklyHedgehog - Day 10 scan tomorrow! IUI next week hopefully!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - OTD 12th September
Shell
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

*Hi Girls!!*
So I am currently in Denmark, had my 10 day scan today at Copenhagen Fertility Centre....it was brill! FAB!! 
I have updated my diary link below if anyone is following this. Or if anyone else is thinking of doing the Denmark route for IUID. It is so so easy!! I wish I hadnt wasted so much time and money over the years now doing IUID via UK clinic route! 

Anyway - scan showed I have 5 follicles! All around 12mm with a lead one at 13mm. 3 on left ovary and 2 on right ovary! Womb lining is over 5mm....so having another scan at day 12 on wed...and HCG trigger then too....then insemination day after!! 
I am just so pleased that my body has responded to the clomiphene meds so well...not bad for an !!

Flights cost £180 return and hotel cost £45 per night. Scans are free in the price of IUID at just under £300 in total! WOW!!!
Proff Lindenberg is lovely....he was so funny during my scan today and really put me at ease..I can really recommend this clinic to people....its location is next to a metro...my hotel is next to a metro and the airport has a metro and train underground too! So easy to get around and what a lovely city! Wish me luck for Wednesday!   

Shel4rRoy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - IUI Tuesday - good luck!
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10 - good luck!
PricklyHedgehog - Day 12 scan and trigger wednesday!IUI Thursday!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - OTD 12th September
Shell
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
and Thursday ladies!
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - hope you all had lovely bank holiday weekends!

Prickly - great you've made it to Denmark and all is going so smoothly for you! Good luck for your next scan tomorrow, and hope you get the opportunity to explore Copenhagen a bit too!  

Jooley - lovely to have someone with the same OTD -   we both get BFPs! How are you finding the 2ww this time around?

Wilpin - hope the pain's gone now?  Sounds a bit like the pain I get when I'm ovulating, but a bit worse? Do get it checked out if it gets worse though  

Shell - sorry for your news   - that must have been upsetting, but sounds like you're being positive about going forward with IVF instead.  Hope you get an appointment with the consultant soon and can make some progress  

Mina-Moo - how did you get on today? Were you having IUI today, or another scan? Hope it all went OK and you've kept the OHSS away!  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all doing OK  

AFM - bored of the 2ww already, and it's only been 3 days... Think the cyclogest is making me really tired too - I keep getting to about 6pm and wanting to go to bed! Work is a good distraction though, and I'm away with work for 3 days next week, so that'll keep me occupied.  We've got a big event on the day before my OTD too, which will at least stop me testing early, but if AF appears early that's gonna be hard to deal with... But I shall keep thinking positively!  

Gibs x

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - IUI Tuesday - good luck!
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10 - good luck!
PricklyHedgehog - Day 12 scan and trigger wednesday!IUI Thursday!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks Gibs! - yes have done some exploring of Copenhagen...*day 12 scan tomorrow*...hopefully my 5 x 12mm follies will have moved on, in the right way, and my uterine lining will be lovely and thick - ready for my HCG trigger shot tomorrow! 

I have updated my diary - link below.  
I am finding it really helpful to keep a diary of my treatment journey - hopefully I won't need to refer back to it again, but it helps keep my stress levels low...and its good to read other peoples diaries - gives you hope! 

Bethany - did you have your scan today? How did it go? 

Mina-Moo - Hope all went well today! 

Looks like there is few of us on here having IUI this month....birth rates WILL be massive next June!! WOO HOO  
 to everyone!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi ladies -
Just wanted to drop in and send you an update...am so excited!!

Had my day 12 scan today and there is now* 3 * follies on my left ovary *all at 17mm*....good size and ready to pop said Proff Lindenberg....so the nurse gave me my HCG trigger shot and I go in tomorrow for my IUID.. ..
Have got all my requested donor characteristics...and I am so so relieved!! 

Proff has already told me about risk of multiple pregnancy from 3 follies....but more likely on a clomiphene cycle for singleton or twin pregnancy. I don't care...I am just so happy that my follies have grown and IUID is all going ahead tomorrow!

I was given choice of times for IUID at the clinic and I have chosen to go in at 32 hours after my HCG trigger shot...Proff says that ovulation after the HCG trigger can occur between 24 - 36 hours ...however I have also read that sperm doesnt live that long in the uterus, especially frozen and then washed donor sperm..... but the egg is viable for a lot longer...12 hours plus...so I figured this was my best chance in terms of timing after ovulation...in terms of covering all bases! 

I asked the Proff for his advice about older women (I am 39 - )...and asked him about using progesterone pessaries to prevent miscarriage and help implantation....given my previous miscarriage / chem pregnancy. I have read the threads on here about progesterone and have been using the cream for past few months.

He kindly agreed to give me 2 weeks supply of pessaries.....he said taking progesterone supps can do no harm...and only good...although medical profession is still divided in their views about whether progest can aid implantation...he said it is definately worth taking them....woo hoo!

Flying home Friday - and hope I have some nice fertilised eggs on board by then!!


----------



## Tahiti

Prickly that is wonderful news well done and fingers crossed for a bfp (or two )

Ladies - quick selfish question from me. Had my first scan today and the clinic said all is looking fine, probably insem next week. There are two follicles ahead of the rest, one larger and one just getting there. How long did you go between stimimng and basting? i started stimming on day two (last weds) so is that really about normal for my follies?

sorry - first time, so i'm sure panicing about everything is normal

Tahiti xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Tahiti - I started stimming day 3-7, had my scan day 10 and then another scan day 12 today, HSG trigger today on Day 12, basting day 13 (pm)....I have read follies grow 2mm per day on average...before I had my day 10 scan I was worried about OHSS / hyper stimulation!....then when I had my day 10 scan I was worried as there were 5 follies, but I thought they werent gonna be big enough / mature enough as they were all around 12mm and needed to be 16mm or above to do trigger....now I am just amazed that there are 3 follicles on my left ovary at 17mm each! So, in two days they have gone from 12-17mm - although there doesn't seem to be a dominant follicle there, and the ones on my right ovary have shrunk back, I am nevertheless grateful that I have 3 decent sized follies which will continue to grow today also until popping!!....

weird how the female body works sometimes....

Anyway - a question from me....I asked to be put on utrogestan progesterone pessaries....and the  doseage prescribed by Proff Lindenberg at Copenhagen Fertility clinic is 2x100mg tablets @ 3 times per day....this is a total daily doseage of 600mg...seems a bit on high side to me...anyone else got any experience of this? I have read only good things about progesterone supps....for implantation and miscarriage prevention...


----------



## charlie321

Hi girls

Thanks for the reassurances about my eggs! Hopefully one of them will produce the goods eventually   .

Tahiti - I'm not sure what the average timescales are but I was basted on day 9 (started stimming day 2). They had said at the beginning that insem was likely to be day 12, but on my scan on day 8 there were quite a few follies and I already had 2 at 16mm so they basted early to avoid abandoning. Everyone is different though but it sounds good if your clinic are happy. Good luck for you next scan. It was all a bit daunting for me last time and felt like a bit of a rush in the end so I'll be thinking of you and hoping it all goes smoothly.x       

Mina-Moo - I see you were due to be basted yesterday. How did it go? Hope all's well and good luck for you 2ww.   

Gibs - Sorry for late reply, I'm hoping to get a King Charles Cavalier. Haven't even found a breeder yet but I'm already gathering puppy things! Sorry your 2ww is doing your head in - I found watching films passed the time welland stopped me thinking about it too much.

Pricklyhedgehog - hello    - I'm sorry but I have no experience of progesterone but fingers crossed it all works out for you.x 

Good luck to all the other ladies in their 2ww. I know it's mental torture so I wish you all a calm few days and best of luck.     

I hope everyone else is ok? There's so many new names and I feel like I've missed out on loads!

Charlie.x


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

Sorry for lack of personals but really busy tonight.  Just wanted to let everyone know IUI went well, no pain and just need to wait until OTD 14th. 

Hope all is well with everyone and I will catch up tomorrow.x

Love to all.

Moo. x


----------



## Tahiti

Moo that is my birthday so it's hopefully a lucky day for you 

Thanks all for the reassurance, will sit tight until Friday and see what happens x


----------



## Astral

Wow, so much activity! 
MinaMoo, glad it went well and good luck on your 2ww. Gibs too !!

Prickly -  I have been prescribed progesterone pessaries for 16 weeks including during 2ww. I dont know the dosage but I can check when I call the clinic tommorow (as we lost our instructions and timetable!!)

AFM: Question girls.. I am doing daily injections when stimming from Sunday of Puregon and Buserilin... but does it matter which injection you give yourself first, or not really?

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - IUI Tuesday
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUI Thursday!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - day one pos IUI, (test day 10th sept)
Claire -
Jooley - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## Tahiti

Hi astral, I have Puregon and suprecur,  been taking the puregon first but it doesn't matter which way you do it. Good luck x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Goodness gracious - so much happening on here with us all lately!
Feel free to update the table below girls! I have updated Mina-Moo for your OTD - good luck honey!! 

Tahiti - good luck with stimming - how is it going? When do you go for IUI? and thanks for the Pm and words of support! 

Astral - thanks for checking your dose. Let us know how it goes for you!  
I am due to see the Proff again today for insemination - so am going to ask him if I he can write me a prescription for 16 weeks of progesterone pessaries....just in case...don't wanna get through my TWW on them, hopefully get a BFP, only to then struggle or get stressed about where / how to get continuing supply! I was just curious to know what doseage other ladies were being given after IUI?  

AFM - I had my HCG trigger at 8.20am yesterday and was due to go in for basting at 4pm today, but phoned the clinic before and requested a noon appointment - felt ovulation pains all on my left side from midnight until 3am this morning....and now five hours later there is no ovulation cramps or bloating like I had yesterday - so I figure this means I have ovulated throught the night and am keen not to miss that egg! LOL     
The clinic agreed to move my time forward to noon and I have a session of acupuncture then too - thanks you! 

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ -
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!

This will be the last time I post ....until I join some of you in the awful TWW.....gosh, so many of us and so many emotions....anxiety, excitement...we are all on a bloody rollercoaster of a journey aren't we!!!

Thinking of you all


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

No time for a long post - but just to say good luck, Prickly, for your insem today  

AFM, I think I'm going to ovulate on Saturday, if so, things will get cancelled for this month  

B xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Bethany - thanks for the good luck. fingers crossed your ovulation hangs on a little so you don't miss this month...it's bloody ridiculous when clnics won't do inseminations at the weekend!! Annoys me sooo much....our bodies don't shut down at weekends...and at the end of the day WE are THEIR business..so you think the clinic would open for us!! 

AFM - *I DID IT!!!!*

I had the insemination at 11.30am today - much earlier than I had arranged yesterday...but I just KNEW I had ovulated in the early hours of this morning and needed to get in quick!! The clinic switched times at my request. when I called them this morning..and when I had a pre-insem scan.....WOO HOO!!! GUESS WHAT!!!  

TWO corpus Luteums were visible....meaning TWO eggs have popped!!!....third follicle hadn't popped and was showing as having decreased in size....but I am over the moon!!   

The donor is everything I asked for....to match my DD and myself and our physical characteristics...and his sperm count was 30mill....Proff says they like the sperm count to be above 8-10 mill...he says this is a great sperm count...so fingers crossed...  

I asked loads of questions - in my experience you have to be a bit more proactive...otherwise I wouldnt have got progesterone prescription! - I asked them to photocopy everything for me....and asked about my uterine lining today which the doc says measured 8.8mm.


Had my acupuncture straight after insem....from one room to another....Vickie was lovely....got advice on diet, keeping my lower back area warm...and have to test now on 16th Sept!! Now on 2WW...along with everyone else on here it seems!!


----------



## TQ

Hey ladies!!

Sorry I've been awol for so long - had my parents staying for the last week and a bit and my mum gets funny about us going on the computer - was out and about lots anyway so didn't exactly have much time.  Back at work now and just about caught up so taking a wee minute to drop by.  Sorry for no per

So since my IUI disaster (quick summary for those who can't be bothered to read back: good follie and lining CD 14, asked to trigger for CD15 IUI (Saturday), told to wait till Sunday, OPK+ Saturday, no answer at clinic at weekend, went in Monday to cancel as too late and told they'd already thawed sperm out so had to go ahead anyway), have spoken to my sister who's a nurse and she has advised me to complain to the head of the unit.  Not sure how to go about this without sounding narky but determined to make the point as really feel it was apalling service.

As for 2WW - nearly over.  Last month AF arrived on CD 26 so already past that point (today is CD27) but my usual cycle is exactly 28 days so expecting things to be over by the weekend.  DP asked that if
AF hasn't come we wait until OTD on Monday to test to avoid spoliling the weekend.

Know it all sounds a bit negative, but really don't think there's any way at all this could have worked.  My BBT weirdly didn't go up until the Wednesday but think that's probably down to the progesterone so not taking too much notice of that.  All very confusing this month really - OPK positive on Sat, IUI Mon, BBT raised from following Weds - don't even know if I ovulated!!

Had a couple of dizzy spells on Sunday and a few today which I remember from my BFP last time but might just be side effects of cyclogest.  Who knows!!!

Right got to go cover for the receptionist.  Will try and keep up now!!

Good luck Prickly - enjoy the 2WW (cross posted)

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - IUI 23/08, OTD 06/09...
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

TQ - you could STILL be in with a chance....don't give up hope just yet. ...

I would STILL write a letter of complaint....at best it may lead to a free cycle of treatment in view of THEM having botched your last one up...and at the very least it may stop someone else having to go through such a similar experience and should cause the clinic to seriously reflect upon their practice....they have to adhere to a code of professionnal conduct just like everyone else! They are NOT God and shouldn't have put you through this....they are a business after all...and should be accountable.....shocking! 

Good luck with your testing! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## TQ

Thanks Prickly!


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone - just got in from my acupuncture session and feeling chilled and positive  

Prickly - hooray - you've done it!  So glad it's gone so smoothly for you, and you've had a bit of a minibreak in Denmark too!  Tonnes of    for your 2ww, it sounds like everything went exactly how it should have done.  You were asking about what people were prescribed post-iui? I'm on 400mg Cyclogest pessaries, one a night.  Out of interest, what advice were you given about diet?

TQ - nice to see you back, and as Prickly says, don't give up! Sometimes our bodies don't do quite what we think they're doing, so you never know  .  But yes, you should definitely put a complaint in, don't worry about sounding narky. Just write a letter spelling out the facts as calmly as you can about what happened, what this meant in terms of reduced chances and emotional stress, and what you'd like them to do to put it right.  Hope you get somewhere  

Bethany - hope your timing works for this cycle, it is rubbish that they don't open on the weekend  .  Ours opens Saturday mornings, which is better than nothing I suppose!

Tahiti - hope the stimming is going well, and you get a date for the iui soon  . I had my basting on CD11, but I think there's a wide range of days it can happen on depending on how you respond.

Astral - good luck with the stimming  

MinaMoo - great to have more company on the 2ww, and glad the iui went well for you - lots of    for you!

Charlie - awww, they're beautiful dogs, I'm really jealous!  I'd so love to have a dog, but as we both work full-time, or near enough, we just can't.  So I'm always really interested in other people's dogs!

afm, feeling positive again after my acupuncture session - I had been in a bit of a 'oh it's never going to work' frame of mind, but I've got my positive head on again now!  Been really busy at work, which is making the time go quite fast now, but still completely shattered in the evenings - gives me an idea of what might be in store if we get lucky this cycle  

Gibs x


----------



## Clairey2608

Evening everyone!!   

Well we had our first scan today and have 2 follies growing nicely so very pleased. They want to re-scan on Monday then hopefully proceed Tuesday/Wednesday so still keeping everything crossed! Not looking forward to more injections but just keep thinking of the reason we're doing all of this (still having side effects - yuk!   ). Any advice for the day of the actual IUI as now starting to think more about that and what happens!?

Gibs - pleased the acupuncture is giving you good results, sending lots of   for your 2ww, keep going!!  

TQ -   for a positive result for you   

Prickly & Mina-Moo - sending lots of   for your 2ww too   

Astral - hope the injections are going well and you're keeping away from any side effects   

Tahiti - Hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow, let us know  

Lots of   to anyone i've missed, its so busy on here its hard to keep up! Looking forward to hearing some BFPs on here soon to keep the rest of us who are cycling going!!

xxx


----------



## Astral

Prickly - well done! You sound very excited and positive! I am also on 400mg of cyclogest , 1 pessary a day, from the day of the HCG shot and then for 16 weeks if I am pg.

Good luck for your 2ww! Are you resting up for a few days after the IUI, in fact, has anyone been told to rest up immediately afterwards? (I was going to book 2 days off work).

TQ - I agree you should write to them, spelling out your unhappiness at their clinical decisions. I have noticed you have to be VERY assertive and clued up when dealing with clinics.

A few of you are talking about acupuncture. I was having that, but stopped, but is it worth going back?? Prickly, your clinic sounds like they moved you from basting straight to acupuncture !? 

AFM: Claire, I start injections Sunday night..thats if I come on before then. I stopped the ovarette pill Tuesday night but as yet.. no AF


----------



## Bethany915

Hi ladies

Lots going on at the mo!  I have just posted my latest news over on the singlies board, but just to update you here - the briefer version:

Day 10 scan was on Tuesday.  One follie on each ovary, 11 mm and 12 mm, endometrium 4 mm (natural cycle, so I was quite happy with that).  My next scan is tomorrow (Day 13) and it's odds-on the IUI will be Monday (Day 16).  However, according to my LH sticks (which I do religiously every month anyway), I am concerned I am closer to ovulation than that and will ovulate Saturday or Sunday.  If it's Saturday, I don't think it's worth going ahead on Monday (the clinic being closed at the weekend - grrr   ).  If Sunday, I'll give it a go on Monday just in case.  I have done a bit of research and it seems that natural cycle follies grow more slowly than stimulated ones, so I'm just keeping my fingers crossed.  

All the organising for this cycle has been rather stressful - coordinating myself, my KD, my work, my DS, even my ovulation (!) to try to fit around the clinic (and that's with a clinic only 15 mins down the road) - and I will actually be relieved to get to 2WW, so I can relax!! Ok, I will still have to go to work and look after DS during 2WW but it will be back to "life as normal", at least for a couple of weeks.  My next challenge before basting is to find my passport - the clinic won't treat me without it and I haven't used it for almost 2 years and have no idea where it is   .  I offered them my work pass, they said that was no good - and the only other document I have with my photo on is an annual pass for Blenheim Palace - and I'm sure that definitely would not do the trick   - so it will be passport hunting for me all weekend   .

Clairey - If you are basting Tue/Wed next week, you will just be a day or two after me.  Prickly is a few days before me - all very exciting, girls   .

Tahiti - good luck with your scan and, TQ, good luck with your testing   (and how annoying for you - another clinic that is not open when we need them to be   ).

Good luck and   to everyone else too - and happy txing    

B xx


----------



## TQ

You know what? Having been convinced this was not going to work, I am now being all stupid and hopeful that maybe it has and dreaming about being pregnant.   I've done so well on this 2WW not to really think about it too much, but now I'm down to the final stretch I can't get it out of my head and am constantly running to the loo on knicker watch.  Still no sign of AF, but it's CD28 today so not actually due until tomorrow. Think I'm going to need some help from the  after today though!! Which is my OTD btw? 14 days counting IUI as day 1 or 14 days counting the day after as day 1?? 

Drafted the complaint letter yesterday so will find out who to send it to today and get it off.

Bethany - sounds like you are having a similar cycle to me - just knew I'd get my surge on a Saturday and everything I've read pointed to IUI on a Monday being pointless as it was too late, but as I had no choice to go ahead anyway, I can let you know over the weekend if the research is right!  you can hold off till Sunday and have a well-timed basting Monday (and good luck finding the passport - I am always losing mine!  )

Astral - I'm on 400mg Cyclogest twice daily (seems a lot compared to everyone else now!) from IUI through 2WW. Last time I took it until I was 13 weeks pregnant and I swear it was horrid (once the nausea started I blamed the cyclogest for making it worse!). But it's worth all the discomfort of course





















! I didn't rest up after any IUI - this time I had to run back to work before they noticed I was gone, and my BFP one I went for an all day trek round the local countryside, so unless there is a medical reason that an individual has, I don't think there's any need to take it easy. Of course, if you need an excuse to take some time out, it's a good one and I would never discourage that!!  Also had acupuncture last time (but can't afford it this time round) and was never convinced by it, but did enjoy it so much!

Clairey -  good luck for some good follie growth over the weekend. Only advice I can offer for day of IUI is to stay calm - stress hormones don't get on with ovulation hormones (or something) so it's good if you can relax and not get stressed out beforehand (although my BFP I had a massive row with DP on the way to the clinic and then got stressed out at being kept waiting so I'm a fine one to talk!! This time I was ducking out of work so was also super-stressed too   ). It doesn't really hurt as such - more a bit uncomfortable - like a smear really, so there's nothing much to worry about there if that helps!

Gibs - hope the PMA is continuing - I need some this way please! I would love a dog too but work full time and need to wait till we've had all the kids and they're at least 2 (know dogs can get jealous of babies so want to get the order right!). As for the tiredness - take it from me, you have no idea!!!!!    (mum to non-sleeping 17 month old who has slept through just 3 times in her life!!!!)  your 2WW turns into a 9month wait 

Prickly - you on your way home now? Hope you have a safe journey and enjoyed your special mini-break 

Hello to all the other ladies - and lots of  to all those on their 2WW  hope you're staying calmer than I am!!

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI in September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - IUI 23/08, OTD 06/09...
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!


----------



## Tahiti

Come on ladies, sounds really positive for all of you  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you all.

Quick update as I'm on my phone but had scan today, only one follie at 18mm all the others have shrunk back so makes me wonder why I bothered will all the injections really. Basting Monday afternoon just waiting to sort the time out. 

Will do a proper post later.

Tahiti x


----------



## TQ

Grr - just realised AF probably isn't going to come while I'm on cyclogest so some false hope there it seems.  Doh!  And I assume as it's progesterone that causes the temperature rise they are false too?  Anyone know??


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

TQ - Well, I am on utrogestan (progesterone) tablets....still inserted vaginally but not messy at all like pessaries apparently....600mg daily (2x100mg three times a day). Started taking them last night, after my IUID thatsame day.

So far so good....but it seems we are all on different brands / doseages depending on our clinic treatments I guess.....wonder if there is different research on this to suggest different success rates re: implantation improvement between the various dosages??

Clinic told me that the progesterone will not delay AF...but does cause temp rise...and hot flushes (which I have been having bouts of today). I have been told by clinic to test 14 days after ovulation...i.e. insem on Thursday (yesterday) testing Thursday after next (16th Sept).

Tahiti - well done on your big follie - at least you have one...one is all it tool for me when I conceived my DD first IUID....follicle was 17mm with her....so there you go!

Astral - yes, I moved straight from basting to acupuncture...it was good...relaxed!


Back home now! TWW....lol.xxx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Welcome home prickly! Hope you have a nice and relaxing 2ww followed by a bfp  Yes, it's interesting how clinics vary on the progesterone isn't it - when I went in for my iui the nurse was actually quite surprised I was even prescribed it, as she said it's normally just for ivf. Didn't have the opportunity to discuss with the consultant what I was actually being prescribed - only found out when they were delivered! Would be interested to know of any research about how much it helps improve success rates.

Tahiti - don't worry, I was exactly the same, only had one follie in the end, but one is all it takes! I know what you mean though, it does make the injections seem a little pointless if you would have ovulated naturally anyway...

TQ - you're right, I can't possibly imagine how little sleep success would really mean!! Probably just as well   Hope you can hold out til Monday for testing, and  you get a lovely bfp! I was working on the same basis as prickly says for working out OTD, although my clinic said 14-16 days, so I've put my OTD as 15 days after basting. But am already suspecting I may not be able to wait that long and will test after 14 days 

Bethany - hope you find your passport! And hope your follies hold out til Sunday/Monday  

Astral - no need to take it easy after iui unless you want to - I was told I don't need to do anything differently. Although I have stopped cycling to work during the 2ww, just because I just can't take it easy when I'm cycling in traffic, and I don't want to exhaust myself! I think acupuncture's probably quite a personal thing - no idea if it will make any difference, but I'm really loving it, and it is making me so much more relaxed than usual, which is a good thing no matter how you look at it. Not cheap though, but I'm going to stick with it as long as I can afford to! 

Clairey - great to hear it's all going to plan - you'll be with us on the 2ww soon! My advice for the day of the iui is to take a good book! We had lots of waiting around, and I finished my magazine twice over by the time we went in  Waiting around made it quite difficult to maintain a full-ish bladder too  . Have you had a read of the IUI beginners guide here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0 ? It's got a great summary of what's likely to happen, I found it very useful.

AFM, just been out for a lovely meal at the local greek restaurant, yum! Now enjoying a glass of fizzy grape juice, which I've discovered as a great wine substitute since I stopped drinking. Got plenty lined up for the weekend to keep us busy, but nothing too strenuous.

Gibs x


----------



## honky

Hi everyone.

Just wanted to let you all know that I am still lurking. Having 4th DIUI in October, following our much waited holiday to Turkey.

Lots of new people on here, so sorry for lack of personals.

Hello and good luck to each and every one of you      

Love Honky xxxx


----------



## TQ

All over for us this month. Tested fmu this morning and got very definite negative. Not surprised and almost glad the waiting is over so can start planning for next month. Will test again Monday which is otd but doubt anything will change.
All good - only mildly disappointed so fine. And just relieved to know. 
Just wanted to update. Lots of   for all of you still on your 2ww - hope my negative makes room forth positive for someone else!


----------



## gibs

Sorry TQ    .  Not wanting to raise your hopes, but you have tested early, so you never know... but glad you're only mildly disappointed and looking ahead, well done for staying


----------



## Astral

Ahh, sorry TQ to hear that.. I guess you were resigned to it as they basted you late that time? Yes, stay positive and see if you can get them to listen to you and your body and not their timetables next time hey! You still going to send the letter? Well done for staying positive.

THanks to all those who answered. I think I will book acupuncture. Regards resting.. my info leaflet said after the IUI and during 2ww I wasnt to do ANY exercise, not even gentle and it even specifically said, NO housework!   It said 'light duties only' and no lifting.

I have also read that many clinics dont let you lie down for long enough after the IUI but make you get up. For all those who have had basting, what is your experience of this, do you stay led down after basting, do they let you, or expect you to get up and leave right away? I am thinking about taking a yoga mat and lying down in their waiting room if I cant stay on the treatment table!

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI mid September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - IUI 23/08, OTD 06/09...
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky - 4th IUI October


----------



## Bethany915

Hi all

Longer post later, but firstly, just wanted to say, TQ - sorry about your BFN   

And, secondly, I got my LH surge this morning   so would be basting Sunday if only clinic were open   .  Basting is booked for Monday morning anyway - but now I have to decide - to cancel or not to cancel?

B xx


----------



## Mina-Moo

Hi all

TQ - so sorry   

Bethany - sods law!!   

Gibs - hope the 2ww isn't driving you   

Astral - My clinic made me lie down for about half hour and then said to get back to normal apart from no heavy lifting and eat as it I was pg.

Honky - good to hear from you. Hoping that Oct will be here before you know it. 

Tahiti - good luck for Monday. x 

AFM - everything ok at the mo I'm on progesterone gel/cream that I insert and also Gerstrone daily injections.

To those I've missed hope all is well.

Moo. x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi again ladies

Have decided to go ahead with basting on Monday, despite it being 48 hours (or 50 hours, in fact) after I detected my LH surge. I might just be lucky - if I assume this morning was the very beginning of the surge (I didn't test last night so don't know for sure) and if I don't ovulate until 36 hours post surge and if the egg survives for 24 hours - lots of ifs but I just feel after all the organisation that's gone into it, I don't want to cancel if there's still a chance.

It's rather odd anyway - my follie was only 15 mm at the scan yesterday and then I got my LH surge today. So I wonder if that means the follie will keep growing for a bit longer before I actually ovulate? I thought follicles were supposed to get to 18 mm before your body would even think about ovulating! But maybe no one told my body that







. Don't know if anyone else has experienced an LH surge with such a small follicle? (I don't know if that question is relevant to medicated IUI - but I don't know anyone else doing natural cycle.)

Tahiti - good luck for Monday. If you had one follie at 18 mm on Friday, how do you stop yourself from ovulating over the weekend?! Or maybe it's different with medicated? Anyway, I guess you will have the same OTD as me  .

Good luck to the 2ww-ers and everyone else in the middle of tx 

B xx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Bethany - hmm, it's a really tricky one isn't it?  Can you talk it over with the clinic on monday morning to see if they still think it's worthwhile? It does sound like a lot of ifs, but it's not impossible.  I don't know that much about natural cycle vs medicated, but for what it's worth my follie grew from 16mm to 18mm overnight, so it's certainly possible that your 15mm follie got big enough by the next day.  But I was on puregon, so I guess that sped things up.  I still hadn't got a surge at 18mm though, which surprised me - sometimes our bodies just don't do what we think they're doing!  I think Tahiti (and a lot of other people on medicated cycles from what I can see) is on buserelin as well as puregon, which as I understand it stops you from ovulating until you take the trigger injection.  I was just on puregon, so I could have ovulated on my own, which is why they were monitoring me for a LH surge.  Sorry, that's turned into a bit of a ramble from me and probably doesn't help you very much   . Good luck whatever you decide on Monday   

Astral - that's interesting that you've been told no housework - must have a word with dh    Our clinic had me lying down for 10 minutes after the IUI on the treatment table - was about as much as I wanted to be honest, as it wasn't the most elegant pose to be stuck in for too long   . I did then take it easy for the rest of the day, as I was feeling quite crampy afterwards so didn't feel like doing anything too energetic.

Honky - hope you have a lovely time in Turkey, and build up lots of    for October.

MinaMoo - I'm halfway through the 2ww, and not going too crazy yet!  Even DH agrees I'm doing well   . How are you finding it so far?

afm - off for lunch with friends followed by a trip to Bolton Abbey today, so lots of nice things to do to keep me occupied!  Full of symptoms from the cyclogest, but know I can't read anything into them - enormous (.)(.), crampy feelings and very tired.  Ah well, I'll know in a week  

Gibs x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to post update of where we are all at...sorry if I have missed anyone...so busy on here and hard to keep up! 

AFM - am now 3DPO and IUID...on TWW...and trying to not symptom spot this time around!..haven't had any side effects from the 600mg daily progesterone tablets I am taking...tablets rather than pessaries...taken vaginally 2x100mg three times per day...(sorry tmi!)...not as messy as pessaries apparently..... 

Only thing I have noticed is the hot flushes and tummy bloating I have had....side effects of the progesterone I have heard...anyone else suffered from these? really hot flushes mainly at night time...and waistband of trousers won't fasten??  

I have an appointment with NHS consultant gynae at hospital day 7PO...was referred here some weeks ago by my GP for my chem pregs / m/c ...for specialist advice...have decided to still keep this appointment, to check if there are any tests I could still / should still have given that I am currently in my TWW....I have heard that it may be useful given my history and PUPO state to have a Day 7PO BETA HCG test? and perhaps 7DPO progesterone test...??

anyway -I hope all of you are hanging in there! I am just waiting....this waiting game is HORRID isn't it!!?? 
Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI mid September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - IUI 23/08, OTD 06/09...
Bethany - First IUI September (day 10 scan on 31 Aug)
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky - 4th IUI October


----------



## Bethany915

Hi everyone

Well, my temp was up this morning and my LH sticks showed the surge is past - so I think I have already ovulated    .  So basting tomorrow will be technically a waste of time unless I have a super long-lived egg   (unlikely at the best of times at my age).  Anyway, am still going ahead because I don't want to mess KD about (he lives 2 hours drive away so has had to re-organise his work, plus do other things that would not have occurred to me - for example, his partner has had to arrange a lift into her work tomorrow with a colleague - they only have one car and KD will be setting off v. early).  All these consequences of fertility tx   .

Anyway, I am going to treat it as a "learning experience" with the aim of going again in October, armed with the info from this month's cycle.

Gibs- thanks for your thoughts about follie sizes - always good to know everyone else's experiences, even if the circumstances are a bit different!  

Prickly- I have updated the list below.

Sorry for a bit of a "me" post.  Hope everyone else is doing fine   

B xx

Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI mid September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - IUI 23/08, OTD 06/09...
Bethany - First IUI booked for 06/09/10
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky - 4th IUI October


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies,

Bethany, i'm sorry that this cycle didn't go as planned. Yes, I'm taking puregon and suprecur so had to do a trigger shot last night which apparently will make me ovulate tomorrow. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow and hope that we have our 2ww together. Presumably your clinic will be able to see if you have ovulated, do you think they'll be able to tell you when from a scan?

Gibs, hope you're ok, sounds like your coping with your 2ww really well  and fingers x. Hope that you have had a nice day.

Prickly, hello and good luck for your NHS appointment.

Moo, hello and hope you're ok.

AFM, feeling a bit nervous about tomorrow. Luckily my appointment is at 12 so won't have too long to wait tomorrow 

Love Tahiti xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Good luck for tomorrow Tahiti!!


----------



## Bethany915

Tahiti - I see you're on your first IUI, like me.  My appt is at 11.30 tomorrow.  It's all a bit of a leap into the unknown, isn't it, when you haven't done it before.  My biggest concern is the requirement for the half-full bladder   - I am always needing to go to the loo at the best of times, which means I'll get concerned about not being "allowed" to go - and then I will need to go even more - a bit of a vicious circle   .

Anyway - good luck, Tahiti   - we can compare notes at the end of tomorrow!  Which clinic are you at?

Prickly - definitely worth keeping your NHS appt out of interest - but I wouldn't get your hopes up that they will be prepared to do the tests you suggest - in my experience they have a very fixed "schedule" of tests for fertility problems and they don't like to diverge from it.  Hope you get something out it, at least   .  And hope your hot flushes improve!  By the way, can you or someone else explain to me about the progesterone - is that specifically if they think you have a luteal problem, or is it standard with medicated IUI?  No-one has mentioned to me about progesterone but maybe that's because I'm natural cycle - lots of you on here seem to be taking it.  

Moo, Prickly and Gibs - glad to hear all your 2wws seem to be going ok and are not driving you crazy   .  And good luck to those I have missed.

B xx


----------



## Astral

Tahiti - Good luck!! I am interested to here what happens at a basting, hope it goes well.

Prickly - thats great you have that appointment 7dpo. What does the Hcg blood test reveal? I dont know about progesterone side effects yet, but sounds like others have described?

Bethany,no need to apologise hun and what a shame for you    Good luck they think its worthe going ahead?   Wow so your KD has a wife? Thats great of him to be doing this for you.

Gibs and Mina - are you tempted to test early on 2ww, or is that not advisable!?

AFM: Did injections tonight for the first time in my life.. it went badly!! I couldnt get the Puregon pen to depress, half pulled the needle out which then bent and pinged out of my leg, scratching a hole, blood everywhere, me shaking and crying.. I didnt know what I had got in but DH was brilliant and refilled it and made me take it! He filled the Buserilin too and I took that. Generally, the needle part was fine, you literally cant feel it go in. But the Buserilin stung horribly as you depress the syringe, I guess as the liquid squeezes out. I think it will be a breeze tommorow after all that    

Astral x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi Astral - good luck today with your injections! Sounds like your DH is a real star!! LOL... 

The Beta HCG test is a blood test, which shows the amount / if any HCG (pregnancy hormone) is in your body - normally this doubles every day in early pregnancy and many clinics test you routinely (for IVF treatment especially) to see if your levels are increasing....if they aren't this can indicate an impending miscarriage or problems with your pregnancy. The hormone is only made AFTER any fertilised egg implants into your womb...usually around 5-10 days post ovulation on average. 
Like Bethany says, I am not getting my hopes up that the hosp will even test me...as I will only be 7dpo and this may still be too soon...but I can ask! LOL 

Bethany- I asked my clinic in Copenhagen to put me on progesterone...they don't routinely prescribe this for IUI, only for IVF treatment.....I asked for this as there is ALOT of research to support its use for helping implantation and preventing chem pregnancies....particularly in older women....its also given for luteal defects and women who have tested with low progesterone levels...I guess I just don't want to take a chance that I am one of those women (and many don't even know!) who don't make enough progesterone quick enough to stop AF from coming! LOL 

Anything I can do to help imropve my chances is worth trying I figure...and the Consultant at the clinic agreed with me, saying that progesterone supplements can do no harm and only good!  

Bathany and Tahiti - hope today goes really well for you both!! Fingers crossed and let us know it went!!


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

P.S.Here is the link re: progesterone support use to help implantation if anyone is interested...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217901.285;topicseen


----------



## TQ

Morning!

Bethany - I also asked for progesterone support as on my successful cycle last time round, I was having a short luteal phase and this helps lengthen it - and gives the implanted egg time to stick iyswim!  As last time was successful, I hadn't actually been aware that it stopped AF from coming or kept temperatures high, as both happen anyway when you get the BFP!!  This time round I've found out the hard way!!
Lots and lots of luck today - hope it all goes well and isn't too late.  It's great that you have a KD with a consenting wife - he must be worth his weight in gold!

Astral - sorry you had a headache with the injections - like you say though, hopefully tonight will be easier.  Good to hear DH is doing his bit to help!!

Tahiti - hope all goes well for you too - will be nice for you and Bethany to be on your 2ww together - I foresee lots of symptom swapping   

Prickly - definitely keep the appointment.  I would ask for the progesterone test as it's about the right date for it and can tell if you've ovulated (I'm certain I have anovulation), although I'm not sure how this is affected by the progesterone supplements.  Should be a good opportunity to discuss your body - especially as you seem to be very on top of all the fertility lingo!  And no harm in asking for the HcG test either - probably too early, but you never know!!  Hope your 2WW is going ok so far and the hot flushes and bloating are improving - I have problems with gas on cyclogest and occasional dizzy spells, but otherwise no side effects.

gibs - hope you had a good time yesterday and congrats on being halfway through the 2WW.  Hope the final stretch isn't too hard for you and the side effects don't get any worse.  

AFM: tested again this morning to stick rigidly to protocol.  BFN still so at least there's definitely no doubt now.  Have written to the person responsible and license holder for the clinic to complain and hope that they at least bother to reply this time!  Hope that AF comes nice and quickly once I stop the cyclogest as it would be good to get basted around 22 September!  Am a little concerned that AF might be more painful and heavy this month as it's had longer to build up, but I guess that's the price to pay.  Going to be really healthy and good this month though so my body is completely ready for it - last month my parents were here so my normal diet went (.)(.) up and I was drinking and doing lots of physical stuff in the garden (chopping down trees, etc!) - not the best way to be when doing this!

Good luck to anyone I've missed on their 2WW (there seem to be loads of you!) and hope the waiting isn't too hard for those of you yet to get to that point.


Shell4Roy- awaiting consultation Sept
Tahiti - Stimming
MinaMoo - 2ww - OTD 14th Sept
Gibs - 2ww - OTD 12/09/10
PricklyHedgehog - IUID 2nd Sept - 2ww!
Venusin Furs - IUI in September
Astral - First IUI mid September
Charlie - on 2 ww?
Wilpin - IUI basting 27/08/10 - 2ww
Beanie1 - on a break, IUI September
TQ - IUI 23/08, OTD 06/09: BFN; 2nd IUI Sept
Bethany - First IUI booked for 06/09/10
Younggale - 2ww - OTD 10th sept
Claire -
Jooley - 2ww - OTD 12th September
Wilpin - TWW - good luck!
Daizymay - 3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky - 4th IUI October


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello laydees!!

I'm finally back and stimming again. I'm sooo sorry I haven't been around to support you all over the last month. I've had a bad few weeks but been great for the past week or so as I've been at the caravan. I never thought I'd like caravanning but I love it! Completely stress free, rain or shine!

Anyway, there are sooooo many of you on the 2ww and stimming so Sept is gonna be a very busy month!! We're bound to get a few BFPs on here soon so good luck to all of us!!!

*TQ:* Aww I'm soo sorry for your result today. I hope you don't take it too badly and get straight into your next cycle. I had my 1st IUI last month and didn't expect to take my BFN so badly but then I had other things going on and kinda lost the plot for a while. Give yourself some time to be upset and then brush yourself off and look forward as it will be a BFP one day for you. I noticed that you will be writing a complaint to the clinic but I haven't seen what for. If they didn't reply to your last one I'd ring them and ask for a copy of their complaints procedure so that you can raise it formally and following the right channels. They shouldn't ignore your complaints but if they do and you've followed their complaints procedure you can take it to the top. Good luck with it.

*Charlie:* I've sent you a few pms about cavs - I hope you find one soon coz you likkle furbaby will be a great distraction from the ups and downs of tx. I'm sooo puppy broody but only another month for Sadie's mating. I'm hoping we'll both be lucky to catch and will be pg together!! LOL 

*Mina-Moo:* I'm so happy to see you're finally on your 2ww!! How are you doing? Not long to go now for your OTD! Good luck with it - I really hope it's a BFP with a likkle baby Moo Moo on it's way!!

*Jooley:* We'll miss out on being cycle buddies by just a few days this time! Good luck for OTD  
*
Daizymay: *I'm so sorry they cancelled your basting!! Bloody bank hols! My friend who was basted the same time as me on our last cycle also had hers cx due to the bank hol. I hope you have better luck next month. It's awful having to wait 

*Wilpin:* Hello and welcome to the thread. I'm also in a same sex relationship and currently stimming for our 2nd IUI. Good luck for your OTD. My friend from the LGBT boards got her BFP last week so I'm hoping we can join her with another BFP! Good luck 

 and  to everyone else!! I hope you don't mind me rejigging the list so it's in chronological order and easier to read at a glance. I'm so glad you kept it going while I was away - I knew it was a good idea 

I started stimming on Thurs and have a follow up appt tomorrow so I'm hoping my follies are behaving themselve this time. I want 2 this time as I was really disappointed with the 1 last cycle. C'mon twins!!!

Emma 

Bethany..................Basting 6th Sept
Tahiti......................Basting 6th Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept 
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## TQ

Hey Venus - love the tidied list (from someone with mild OCD) - might want to change mine to BFN though as it might baffle people    

You have my life in waiting it seems - would love a caravan in the future and a dog too - so maybe one day!  Where do you keep your caravan?  We have a drive but if we kept a caravan on it would have no room for cars and no light in our front room!!  Hope your follow up goes well tomorrow and you've got some lovely follies


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oh TQ I'm so sorry I typed it in wrong.  I meant BFN but somehow I typed it wrong.  I'm so sorry if it upset you.

And yep, I have that mild OCD thing too!  It really really annoys me that we can't line it up perfectly!!  

We bought a second hand tourer - it's 18 years old but has been really looked after and is immaculate.  The seats and carpet look like they've never been used!  We had a great deal at only £1300 so we had to buy it.  We are too afraid to tow it so decided to site it on a seasonal pitch in Brecon.  We can use the caravan all year round and keep the awning up so don't have to mess with that every time we use it.  I'm a bit iffy with busy camp sites so we chose a really quiet one that doesn't put the caravans too close together.  It's on a hill overlooking the Black Mountains and the view is stunning.  I think we have the best pitch on the site as it's right at the top with only 1 caravan next to us and the woods behind us for the dogs.  I love it and would recommend getting one and siting it if you're worried about keeping it on your drive.  There are sites that will keep it on storage but if you don't wanna mess about with the awning a seasonal pitch is ideal.  And you can still take it to other places now and then if you fancied a change.

Oh and the dogs!!  They're my life.  I used to think that people who treated their dogs like kids were just crazy!!  But now I'm one of those crazy mad dog women!  I show my girl and I'm breeding her in October so I can keep another show girl.  So my life will be dog shows, the caravan and hopefully (with all my fingers and toes crossed) a baby!!

Sorry again about the typo - I really should be more careful.  I'll modify it now.

Emma


----------



## beannebee

Hi Everyone, 
I'm new here and am just about to have IUI tomorrow.  This is my 3rd cycle of super ov with menopur and 2nd time reaching IUI, BFN first time (2 years of clomid and BFNs before that & unsuccessful multipuncture diathermy on ovaries).  I'm really nervous   because I don't want to be disappointed like last time, but I want to think positive too!!  
I see lots of others are on 2ww, so I'll be waiting with you if all goes well tomorrow.  Any advice greatfully received!  
B x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Beannabee - welcome to the thread.  I've added you to our list so we can keep tabs on you   

Good luck for your basting tomorrow.  I had my first IUI in July and got a BFN which I didn't expect to upset me so much.  I've just started stimming again but this time I've gone into it with a completely different attitude.  Last time, I was convinced it'd work first time.  I was so positive and excited and then I started testing early and the BFNs really got me down.  This time, I'm realistic about the chances of failure but I'm still feeling positive about it all....just not stupidly excited like last time!!  I hope you can get through your 2ww without going crazy - it's sooo hard - much harder than I expected.  The unknowing is awful.  But with a bit of luck you'll get there and be one of those BFPs!!!!

Tahiti and Bethany:  Good luck for your bastings today - hope it goes/went well!!

Emma


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Thanks for the tidied list Emma and hello!! LOL... 

Beannabee - Good luck tomorrow! 

Tahiti and Bethany - loads of  and positive fingers crossed! Hopefully you will both be on TWW after today!! Woo hoo! 

Bethany..................Basting 6th Sept
Tahiti......................Basting 6th Sept
Beannebee.............Basting 7th Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept 
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oooops I forgot to copy and paste the list to add Beannabee's details!!   

Thanks Prickly


----------



## TQ

Emma, please don't worry - I'm not upset at all - to summarise - I got my surge Saturday afternoon and then tried all weekend to cancel my IUI appointment on Monday as it was going to be too late by then but went in Monday to find out they'd already thawed out the sperm sample so had to go ahead anyway. I also think I didn't ovulate this month either, so to get a BFP would have been close to a miracle!! Not upset, more frustrated at the clinic's ineptitude. Your mistake just made me laugh - the thought of getting a BFP but going for another IUI just to make sure!!!   

Might be more upset next try though as my first IUI first time round failed and I was gutted (not good with "failure"), my second got cancelled due to poor response but my third was successful and I guess I'm kind of hoping this time will be the same.

But I am REALLY REALLY lucky to already have my DD so if we aren't lucky enough to get a sibling, I at least have her still - but just want her to have a brother or sister for the shared experience thing (same sex parents, etc). But it does take the edge off the pressure tons.
Beannebee - sounds like you've had a tough time of it so lots and lots of     for your IUI tomorrow. Hope this is your time.

Had a bit more of a tidy up of the list to put 2WWs at the top (as they're further on in the cycle than the stimmers - hope that's ok?! 

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................Basting 6th Sept
Tahiti......................Basting 6th Sept
Beannebee.............Basting 7th Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept 
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## Tahiti

Hi ladies

V quick and selfish post, basting all went well so otd is 24 September. Instead of cyclogest was given pregnyl two shots day 3 and 8. I've read the leaflet but all it talks about is using it for follicle stimulation...v confused and a bit worried, anyone else used this?

Hope you're all ok, will be back tonight for a proper post x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Tahiti - good luck on your 2ww. Sorry I can't help with advice on the shots - sound better than the pessaries to me tho - I hated the pessaries every blooming night! I've updated you on the list:

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Bethany..................Basting 6th Sept
Beannebee.............Basting 7th Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept 
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## Tahiti

Thanks Venus and welcome back 
Fingers x for you on this cycle x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Way to go Tahiti!! - Good luck and welcome to the awful TWW!! LOL

I looked at HCG shots versus progesterone support post IUID- both do the same thing....trick your body into producing / supplementing extra progesterone, to aid implantation, prevent early preg loss and rejection of preg.....

Only thing that put me off continued / further HCG injections was that (a) I didnt know how I stood with taking Pregnyl and needles back with me through customs as my clinic was in Denmark and (c) the HCG stays in your body's system and can take a while to clear...therefore it can cause skewed results with early preg tests....did your clinic advise you against early preg testing?

Let us know how you get on with the shots as I would be interested to know if you have any side effects from HCG injections, as I am having hot flashes and bursts of sweating, up peeing every two hours during the night and loats of abdominal bloating.

Good luck!!


----------



## Tahiti

Hi prickly, glad you're ok but sorry about the rubbish side effects 
Have to do my own shot on weds as I'm away and am terrified but sure I'll be fine. Can't test until 24 September so recon I'll be nuts by then!! Will let you know how the effects are x


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one as I am working - but basting went fine today (apart from trying to relax with an almost full bladder is not the easiest   ) and KD's sperm were better than expected    - so went as good as it could.  But I still think it was too late, given my LH surge was Saturday morning.  I am therefore trying to think of it as a "trial run" - at least now, KD and I both know what it entails and all the paperwork etc is in place to have another go next month without quite so much organisation beforehand!

I know that might sound pessimistic, but just trying to be realistic so I am not too disappointed.  I know, TQ, you were on exactly the same timescale and it didn't work for you - but then there is someone on the singlies thread (I don't remember now who it was) who said that she had the same Saturday LH surge, Monday basting and thought it was a complete waste of time - and she then said that "waste of time" was asleep upstairs in his cot   . So you never know...

My OTD is 20th September.  Tahiti - I was wondering why yours is later than mine - but Prickly has answered my question - it will be because of the hCG shots.  Prickly - thanks for the progesterone info and the link, I might look into that for next month as I am definitely fall into the "older woman" bracket   and I have noticed my luteal phase is shorter than it used to be.

Anyway, sorry for the "me" post but better get back to work.  Will be back tonight for a longer post.

B xx


----------



## gibs

Hi everyone,

Bethany - glad it all went fine for you, and I think you're looking at it in a very wise way - as you say, it's not impossible, but you know the odds are against it - great to hear KD's sperm was so good though, that's definitely a positive! Loads of   for the 2ww, and if it doesn't work this time it'll be spot on next time!

Tahiti - well done and welcome to the 2ww! As prickly says, the shots are just a different way of keeping your progesterone high, and will be a lot less messy than the pessaries  Will be interested to hear how you get on with them - hope you have a swift 2ww followed by a lovely bfp  

Prickly - sounds like you're having a lot of side effects there! I've not had the hot flushes or bloating, just the ridiculous tiredness and crampy feelings. Hope the appointment goes well and you get tested - certainly worth asking isn't it! That link you posted was very interesting, thanks for that 

Venus - welcome back, and thanks for sorting out the list - much tidier  Hope you get started on stimming this week, and loads of   for this cycle - 2nd time lucky I hope!

Beannebee - welcome to the thread, and I hope tomorrow goes well for you   .

TQ - hope you get a response to the complaint soon, and don't let it go if you don't! 

Astral - sorry the first injections went so horribly for you!  But as you say, it'll all go smoothly now you know what you're doing with it, and glad that DH sorted you out! Yes, I'm so tempted to test early, but I know it's pointless so I'm going to behave. I'll probably test on Saturday rather than Sunday now though, as that'll still be 14 days post IUI, so should be fine, as they just told me to wait 14-16 days.

afm - just about to head off for acupuncture again, looking forward to it, but it'll be my last for a couple of weeks as she's away for a bit. She's offered to sort me out with someone else, but I think I'll just leave it for a bit, don't want to try anyone new now I've found someone I like! Week 2 of the 2ww is driving me a bit more bonkers, I had a dream I gave birth to triplets last night  . Not a sign, obviously, but DH stil looked a bit pale when I told him this morning  

Gibs x

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............Basting 7th Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## Clairey2608

Wow so many on the 2ww - lots of    and    for lots of BFP news here soon!! 

Lots of luck and    to everyone stimming and cycling soon too!

AFM - had my scan this morning - lining over 10mm and 2 follies 16mm and 20mm so all go for basting on Wednesday - aghh!! Exciting but scary all at the same time. Have to do 2x trigger shots tonight which i'm not looking forward to but then a day off injections tomorrow - yah!

xx


----------



## Tahiti

Hello lovely ladies,
As promised here is a proper and hopefully non-selfish post   

Beannebee welcome to the thread - fingers crossed for you to join our enormous 2ww!

Clairey, good luck with the trigger shots, I promise they are not that bad, let us know how you get on tonight with the shots and hopefully on Weds for basting.   

Bethany, I know that I'm on medicated IUI but I also felt a bit deflated after the IUI today - I wonder if it is because now there's nothing really we can do, it really depends on what's going on in there and it's all about waiting now. 

Gibs, I'm loving my acupuncture - had one in the forehead this week which sounded awful but was actually fab (does that make me sound bonkers?)   

Hello prickly   

Astral - sounds like a nightmare i'm sure my Pregnyl shot will be the same on Weds. Hope you're ok.

I cannot belive all the 2WWs we have on here ladies - hello to anyone I've forgotten and sorry. Let's hope it's a bumper month for BFPs 

Tahiti xx


----------



## Bethany915

Hi again ladies

I'm amazed there are so many of us 2wwers at the moment - let's hope for lots of BFPs&#8230; 

Tahiti - I agree with you completely about feeling a bit deflated after the IUI today. I feel relieved that I have got to this point and done it, yet somehow a bit flat now. I was thinking about this earlier this evening and my conclusion is that, when it's your first one, you can compare it to sitting an exam. So much has gone into preparation for today - in my case I feel that I have been doing stuff towards today pretty much since my first consult in mid-July. There are so many things to do - firstly, finding out exactly what you need to do, then getting all the tests done, hassling NHS staff for test results, contending with poor results (in my case, low AMH and KD's poor morphology), deciding whether to still go ahead, completing HFEA paperwork, researching all things fertility-related on the internet, juggling your work and other commitments so that you will be able to turn up at the clinic at the right time for your consults / scans / basting. In my case, keeping KD updated after every clinic appt, emailing him all the paperwork to complete, persuading him to get his tests done, being sensitive to his partner's feelings. Worrying about things that may or may not happen, like "what if I ovulate at the weekend?" or "what if my endometrium is not thick enough?" or "what if KD decides this is all too much to expect from him and I end up on basting day with no sperm?" (the first one did happen, thankfully not the other two  ). On top of that, I know most of you ladies have had to give yourselves a plethora of injections (I find that really scary but maybe you get used to it  ) and some of you have had to sort out the logistics of going abroad for treatment.

Then you get to basting day, it takes 15 minutes and suddenly it's all over. And, like an exam, there is nothing you can do then except wait for the results. So if you look at the huge amount of effort that has gone into preparation for this day, is it surprising that we feel it is a bit of an anti-climax afterwards?!  I think for those of us who have to go again next month, it will be a different experience as there will be much less to do upfront and we will know the ropes. All a learning experience - I have learned so much about fertility treatment in the last 7 weeks  .

Anyway, those are just my reflections on a rather strange but interesting day. I am thinking of writing my thoughts into a treatment diary if I can find a bit of time in the next 2 weeks. Should really have started it 2 weeks ago - but it could always be retrospective  .

Finally, a few personals:

Venus - thanks for sorting out the list, it looks a lot better now. I love the sound of your caravan - but if it is a "seasonal pitch", what do you do with it when it's out of season? I can just imagine myself going there with my LO when he is older (plus my second LO if I am lucky enough to have one  ) and maybe even a partner (if I am lucky enough to ever find one of those  ) - and we would go for lovely long coastal walks...

TQ - hope you get a satisfactory response to your letter. And a query for you - you say that you think you may not have ovulated on your last cycle, but if you detected an LH surge, does that not mean you were bound to ovulate? I know you were looking at your temps too, but I would have thought the cyclogest would have put them up anyway (depending when you started taking it) - so probably not a reliable indicator of ovulation or otherwise. Just interested because I always go by my LH surge and assume I ovulate about 24 hours later. Maybe I am being too complacent... 

Tahiti, good luck with doing your Pregnyl injections. And to you, Clairey too, with your trigger shot and to Astral, with your stims - I do admire you ladies who self-inject  .

Prickly - How are your progesterone side effects? I am going to look into it myself for next month, but don't like the sound of those side-effects&#8230; 

Gibs - hope you had a nice, relaxing acupuncture 

Beannebee - welcome and lots of luck for tomorrow's basting 

And good luck and  to anyone I've missed...

I guess where my "exam" analogy falls down is that with an exam, you would have all your friends and work colleagues asking you afterwards how it went. With fertility tx, it's a much more limited group of people (in my case, just my KD and a few close friends) - so I'm very grateful to have all you lovely ladies to share it with  .

B xx


----------



## TQ

Bethany that's a great summary of the hell that is fertility treatment!  Might be worth noting though that the wait is usually much longer than you experienced. First time round for us, I started taking mum to be supplements in September, got first appointment with clinic consultant in December, counselling in January, follow up consultation March, nurse appointment April and first IUI in May!!!

This time round, had first appointment with consultant in May, counselling in June, nurse appointment in July and IUI in August - so a bit quicker but not a lot considering we didn't have to source the sperm, have all the tests, etc. and were told we could start in May! And this is paying for private treatment! Can't begin to imagine the wait for NHS treatment!

Not sure about the LH surge - I think you can still have a follicle grow and burst without it releasing an egg - the temp rise is the biggest clue as it shows that ovulation has happened - where there's no rise then there may be no ovulation. I got my surge on Saturday and my temp didn't rise until Wednesday - which I'm assuming only happened due to the cyclogest I'd started bd on Monday.

More info from wikipedia (not always to be trusted I know  ): 
In some cases, the egg may have matured properly, but the follicle may have failed to burst (or the follicle may have burst without releasing the egg). This is called luteinised unruptured follicle syndrome (LUFS). Records of one of the primary fertility awareness signs-basal body temperature-can detect ovulation by identifying the shift in temperature which takes place after ovulation. It is said to be the most reliable way of confirming whether ovulation has occurred. Women may also use ovulation predictor kits (OPKs) which detect the increase in luteinizing hormone (LH) levels that usually indicates imminent ovulation. For some women, these devices do not detect the LH surge, or high levels of LH are a poor predictor of ovulation; this is particularly common in women with PCOS.

Reading the whole article has made me wonder about having a medicated cycle. Not sure it's necessary as I conceived without it last time, but am almost certain that at least some months I don't ovulate. Guess I need to decide quickly though!!

Anyway, hope this helps any confusion and doesn't cause any paranoia - I'm convinced by good BBT charting, but I know many professionals ignore this info - last time round they said it meant nothing, but hopefully my new clinic will be less ignorant...


----------



## Mina-Moo

Morning all

VIF - welcome back, glad you have been enjoying the caravan I had many a great holiday as a child in a caravan.  good luck with strimming and   that it will be a BFP this time. x

Tahiti - Welcome to the 2ww and I hope you are looking after yourself.

Bethany - I love your analogy it sums the whole process up well. Hope all is going ok and you are taking care. x

Gibs - Glad 2ww is going well. 

Astral - hope the injections have got easier, and as yet I'm not tempted to test early as I have done so on all of my IVF cycles!!! So may still need the   in I'm not careful.

Beannebee - Welcome and hope all is well. 

TQ -   

Clairery - Hows things, hope all has gone well. 

Prickly - hope the side effects are getting better. x 

Jooley - How's things?

AFM - nothing much to report, had some cramping but thats about it so not sure if thats good or bad. I do how ever have a terrible cold and sore throat!!! anyway enough moaning from me

    ,   and   to all.

Moo. x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Mina-Moo - yeah me too with the cramping...had it from 2pm until 9pm last night...then it went...and strangely enough so has everything else that I associated with the side effects of progesterone supps...no more hot flashes....no more cramping...no more horrible tugging sensations under my belly button....it was a horrible gut renching sickly feeling and knocked me sick!...
But its ALL GONE since the cramping stopped late last night....how weird....as I am still taking the 600mg utrogestane progesterone and I am now 5dpo....
Hey, if this is the TWW and all I can expect ...I can live with this quite nicely....no side effects at all today so far....woo hoo! Am just hoping the really bad cramping and belly button tugging was implantation ..... 

Hello to everyone!

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............Basting 7th Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## beannebee

Hi everyone,

Venus - Thanks for your lovely words in response to my request for advice, they really helped! I got so over excited the first time and was so certain it would work I was absolutely devastated when it didn't, eugh! Anyway, I felt much less excited today but still positive and was much more relaxed during the basting this time. Now I've just got to try to forget the whole thing and not drive myself mad for 2ww.
 

Prickly - thanks for putting me on the list and for your good thoughts, hope your side effects get better soon!

TQ - Sounds like you've had a tough time too. 3rd time lucky last time for you, so I hope it is for both of us this time!? (My second cycle got abandoned when I over-reacted to super-ov so didn't get to IUI.) Good luck  

Bethany - good luck for 2ww, hope you beat the odds! Great analogy to the exam, it is like that - hope we all pass eh? 

Gibs - thanks for the  same to you!

Tahiti - Thanks! It is nice to know we're not alone on 2ww. Btw, I've also had acupuncture in forehead before, it was _amazing_, v relaxing!

AFM - Basting today went well, DH came home boasting about 'magnificent'  count - so its all me then. I'm still bit anxious because of BFN last time, but trying to keep positive. Much less stressful experience when you've done it before.

     to everyone. Glad you are all here (if you know what I mean).

I have updated my entry on the list below - hope that's ok!

B x

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, Basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## gibs

Hi ladies - sorry not got time to do personals tonight as I need to pack my bag for work trip tomorrow, but lots of   to you all!

My positivity is declining fast - have got classic AF is on the way feelings, not convinced I'm even gonna make it to OTD the way I feel at the moment    . But never mind, it's not over yet, and even if it doesn't work this time it's been a good learning experience and I'll know what to expect next time!

Just had the most hectic and stressful day at work as well, so really can't be bothered sorting my stuff for tomorrow now - that's my classic PMT head talking there!

I'll be internet-less til at least Friday night now, probably Saturday night - just when I really need some FF support! But hope I come back to find some BFPs!

Sorry for the me post, but didn't want to vanish off for a few days without posting something  

Stay positive everyone, and hope all you ladies on the 2ww aren't going too   . Good luck to all of those about to have tx too   

Gibs x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Evening girlies!!

Gibs:  I'm sorry you're feeling a bit down today.  I know it seems like PMT symptoms but pg symptoms are soooo similar, plus with the stress you just never know!  I hope you feel a bit more positive tomorrow   

Beannebee:  I'm so glad you were more relaxed when getting basted today.  I find it quite painful so I'm dreading mine.  I don't wanna scare anyone into thinking it's a painful procedure - it's not for other people - but I have problems with smears and the internal scans and everything so I think I'm just odd!  Anyway, I completely agree about it feeling less stressful when you've done it before.  Good luck on your 2ww!    

Bethany:  The caravan just stays on the pitch all year round - in the winter too!  They just recommend taking the awning down but some people even leave those up all year!  I honestly didn't think it was for me but I love it.  There's no coast in Brecon but it's a beautiful place with lots of mountains.  It's a National Park area so it's one of Wales' beauty spots.  But we chose it as it's only an hour away from home and the weather tends to be that bit warmer as it doesn't have the coastal breeze.  I'd recommend getting one as it would be a lovely little getaway for you and your LO.  I've told Cerys she'll know where to find me if we have an argument now!!    Good luck on your 2ww too - there's so many of you and I'll soon be joining you if my follies behave themselves!!  And yep, tis like an exam!  That means that last cycle was the first exam I've ever failed - let's hope I do better in my resit   

Prickly:  I'm glad to hear that your side effects have eased.  You sound like you had them pretty bad.  I had 2 days of awful cramps on my last cycle but I didn't realise it was probably side effects.  

Mina-Moo:  I'm sorry to hear you've got a cold.  I haven't had one of them for a while but I'm a big baby when I'm bardie.  Hope you get better soon.

Clairey:  Good news from your scan!!  Lots of luck for your basting tomorrow - we'll have another 2wwer!!

Hello to everyone else.  There's so much going on with us lot!!  I really hope we have a big surge of BFPs!!

AFM:  I had my follow up scan today and feel a little bit gutted but I'm sure things will turn around as there's still time.  I have 5 follies but they're all likkle ones.  There are 4 on the left - the lead one being 11mm, then a 10mm, a 9mm and an 8mm.  And on the right there is a singular 10mm.  I've gotta go back on Friday for another scan so I'm hoping they'll grow by then.  At this stage on my last cycle, I had a 13mm and 2x10mm - the 13mm grew nicely but the other 2 shrunk back to nothing so I really hope that doesn't happen to these likkle ones!!  C'mon follies...grow, grow, grow!!!

Catch ya later peeps!!

Emma


----------



## Tahiti

Ladies, sorry for the quick post am on the train 
Tmi alert...had typical ovulation cervical mucus yesterday and today but today has had slight brown bits in it (like when you crack a slightly odd egg ) is this ok?

Tahiti x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Tahiti:  I wondered if this could be an implantation bleed but remembered it's too early for you.  And it's not pessaries.  It could just be where they were poking around when basting.  Sorry I'm not much help but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.  Someone else is bound to be able to help.


----------



## Bethany915

Tahiti - I think Venus is right.  At my clinic they told me I might get a bit of spotting for a day or two as a result of the procedure - I haven't but I'm sure that's what it is.  Sounds like they have just dislodged a bit of "gunk" - better out than in, I'm sure  

Venus - I took a paracetamol 45 mins before my procedure as I didn't know if it would be painful.  Hardly felt a thing!    Have you tried that?

B xx


----------



## Tahiti

Thanks ladies x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Bethany915 said:


> Venus - I took a paracetamol 45 mins before my procedure as I didn't know if it would be painful. Hardly felt a thing!  Have you tried that?
> 
> B xx


Nope but I'll give it a go - thanks Bethany. I have stongers painkillers here but I don't suppose they're a good idea when ttc! I sometimes wonder if I have that vagimisis thing or if my endo makes me painful inside. The scan stick thing is only narrow but it hurts - I always feel tender or like I'm bruised inside if that makes sense. Sorry for tmi!

Emma


----------



## tryingtryingtrying

Emma 
Make sure you don't take ibuprofen (or any related drug like nurofen, etc.) as it interferes with implantation. Paracetamol's OK though. Good luck!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks Trying!  Just parrotseatemall for me then!


----------



## Astral

Hi girls.. to everyone on 2ww, I'm crossing everything for you!  

AFM: The injections went a bit better the next day, no blood! And last night was a breeze, as long as DH is there to sort of double check what we are doing so I dont get in a muddle, I'm fine. In fact, its kind of easy compared to how hard I thought it would be.

*Question: *To all you who've had IUI before - I've booked acupuncture for this Friday and next Wednesday (IUI planned for Tue or Wed next week) - but does anyone know.. should you get acupuncture just before IUI basting, or just after ?? Or both!? I'm willing to try anything!

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................Stimming, basting 7th/8th Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming, basting poss 14th Sept
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Astral - my clinic took me straight from basting to acupuncture room!...Acupuncturist recommended doing the acupuncture immediately after IUID to help aid sperm swimming and fertilisation and to relax.....then she recommended another session of acupuncture around the time of implantation 5-6 days after the IUID..both sessions focus of slightly different areas to stimulate..I had needle in my forehead / scalp immediately after IUID....which I haven't had before....next session will focus on generally increasing blood flow to the uterus.....hope this helps....my UK acupunturist also gave me the same info!x


----------



## Clairey2608

everyone

Well we're all basted now   , nervous this morning and although I felt cramps and uncomfortable during the procedure    and for a little while afterwards, I feel fine now and excited! Need to test on 22nd September which seems so far away at the moment but guess we're about to find out what the 2ww feels like!! Trying to keep    and    for the    to go go go!! They put 57million and all we need is 1 so everything crossed!! Any tips on things I can do to help the process?

Venus - I think if I have to do it again, I may try paracetamol beforehand as I did have painful cramps so let me know how you get on if you do try it! What we fertility girls have to go through hey!    that your folliws grow for Friday, let us know how you get on.   

Tahiti - hope you're doing ok, the clinic told me we might get soem discharge from cleaning the cervix so sure its absolutely fine but if you're concerned then just give the clinic a call, they always reassure me whenever i'm not sure about things!    for a BFP for you!   

Gibs - hope you're feeling less stressed and more   . Think the 2ww will drive me a bit crazy too and its only been a few hours   . Hope those af symptoms have eased off a little.   

Beanneabee - Hope you're not going crazy on the 2ww and that you're keeping   . Please basting was easier the second time around.    and    for you and some BFP news soon.  We are OTD on the same date so you can try and keep me from doing a naughty and testing early!!   

Pricklyhedgehog, Mina-moo and Bethany915 - hope you're all doing ok, sending lots of     to you.   

TQ - lots of   

    and    to all on the 2ww - having some BFP news on here soon would be so fantastic, especially with so many on the 2ww at the moment!! 

Astral - hope the injections have been better and you're getting used to them! I didn't like doing mine at all but we did sooen get into a routine of doing them daily and it seems strange to not do them anymore - not that i'm complaining about that!   

Big     to all undergoing treatment or due to start soon xxx

Younggale..............2ww - OTD 10th Sept
Jooley....................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
Gibs.......................2ww - OTD 12th Sept
MinaMoo................2ww - OTD 14th Sept
PricklyHedgehog.....2ww - OTD 16th Sept
Wilpin.....................2ww - OTD 17th Sept
Bethany..................2ww - OTD 20th Sept
Tahiti......................2ww - OTD 24th Sept
Beannebee.............2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Clairey....................2ww - OTD 22nd Sept
Venusin Furs...........Stimming, Basting poss 14th Sept
Astral......................Stimming
TQ..........................BFN - next cycle Sept
Beanie1..................Cycling Sept
Charlie....................Cycling end Sept
Daizymay...............3rd IUI cx by clinic due to Aug bank hol! Grrrrr!
Honky....................Cycling Oct


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Clairey:* Wow another 2wwer! Well done on getting basted. Make sure you relax for the next few days and get DH to spoil you like a princess. Good luck - I know it seems a long way off but if you plan some things to occupy your mind it'll soon be here.

*To all you ladies in waiting:* Now, I hope none of you are misbehaving and tempted to test early!! I tested early on my last cycle and because I'd done it once with a negative result I kept testing and waiting to see a positive. I was seeing negatives all the time and it really really got me down. I got my period the day before OTD so in a way I'm glad I tested as af wasn't such a shock - if I hadn't have tested and was still feeling positive the af would have devastated me - so this cycle - if I get basted - I plan to test 14dpo and then on my proper OTD which will be 16dpo (my clinic make us wait that bit longer). But all in all, I really think that testing early is a bad idea as seeing those negatives makes you feel desparate and can end up getting you down. So anyone tempted to reach for the pee sticks - NOOO....NAUGHTY GIRL...DON'T DO IT!!!

Lecture over - so I hope all you laydees are keeping yourselves busy and finding things to do to occupy your minds. It's the longest 2 weeks ever but it'll soon be testing day and with so many OTDs due there'll be plenty to keep us chatting on here. Good luck girls! I hope the stork has ordered in a big stock of pink and blue babies for June 2011 coz he's gonna be needing them for us lot!

Emma


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hey girls, 

Thought you may be interested in this.....

Just collected my meds from my local ASDA store!! - HCG Ovitrelle trigger shot (pre-loaded needle unit), clomiphene tablets for days 3-7 and 2 weeks supply of 600mg progesterone (utrogestan) from ASDA - they were great about accepting non-UK prescriptions....and the cost was amazing....£2.37 for my clomiphene, £20 HCG and £30 progesterone....wow!! ....same meds cost me over £100 from NHS Hospital pharmacy last IUID! And Boots refused to dispense them unless the prescription was from a UK registered physician!! 

Just thought I would post this so you know where you can go to source for any meds with a private / non-UK prescription....my clinic is in Copenhagen.

I don't know if I will need these for next months tx...but I have them now just in case, if AF arrives next week...and if not I will continue with the progesterone support anyway if BFP ....so relieved! 
Have updated my diary link if anyone wants to take a look.....What a strange day!! LOL


----------



## vickyl

Hi everyone,

I'm new here and thought I'd introduce myself as starting first round of IUI next month at the Lister in Chelsea.

I'm really looking forward to getting to know all of you.

Vicky xx


----------



## nickym

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246295.new#new


----------

